# anyone got any good rolltricks?



## XMonsooNX

Just a tad over 69 things to do on E

1.  Get at least three people sit with your knees just inches from each other and hold hands , waving the hands of the other people never let go till the end when you say fall back and fall on the ground just make sure nothings behind you that would hurt your head. 
2.  Kissing with Blow POP in mouth.(join lips with the blow pop between them)
4.  Riding a bicycle
5.  Swing sets
6.  Running up and down stairs (donno why?)
7.  Sliding down stairs with a pillow and have someone at the bottom hold you tight.
8.  Stretching really hard
9.  Massaging temples with glow sticks in hand
10.  Hand sanitizer
11.  Bathtub w/o water (its usually cooler temp.)
12.  Energy circles and focus on the power behind it (use your brain, ya know that thing in your        head) sit in a circle and try to communicate through brain waves or vibes (it might work?)
13.  Glow sticks with strings. (make some swirlies)
14.  Glow sticks tied to the ceiling fan. (cheap visual effect)
15.  Holding hands and spinning in circles.
16.  Menthol Cigarettes
17.  KittyFlipping K and E
18.  CandyFlipping Acid and E
19.  ASHES ASHES WE ALL BLOW UP "you know that game"
20.  Obviously VICKs inhalers or rub (the ones with Chinese writing are better than real vicks)
21.  Warhead Blowpops or any flavor will work
22.  Lay on your stomach and have someone hold your arms up for a min or so and then slowly lay them down
23.  Whippits (on come down)
25.  IF your near a beach its a must to go walk in the surf
26.  Massaging with vicks rub, lotion, something creamy.  Strong hand and feet massages.
27.  Rolling your forearm across your partners back while giving a hug.
28.  POP ROX
29.  Rubbing ICE all over your lips and kissing someone 
30.  Hoola Hooping with glow thingies on it (never tried but sounds like fun)
31.  MY FAV CANDY - TROLLIES (GUMMY PEACHES) need to make a hard version 
32.  Ring POPs Easy manageability
33.  Drink Sparkling Apple Cider
34.  Pudding and Ice Cream (I personally wouldn't like that one)
35.  Pour Cold water over your head while looking straight up. Use you hand to slow the water  and rub it around on their face.
36.  A glowing bouncy ball in a smoky room
37.  Wear a mask MUCH FUN (masquerade INTENSE)
38.  The white masks that go over your mouth, rub vicks in them.
39.  Requires 2 people.  (have one person spin you in circles while you breath deeply) spin   around 10 times then the other person pick you up with your arms crossed on your chest   Then they slowly lay you down.
40.  Laying on your back in a chair with open arms (it stretches you out)
41.  Kneeling down while holding hands facing each other, have one person breath deeply. Stand up on last breath and hug each other.  If you've got the balls both of you breathe heavily, but obviously you both will be standing up, the next thing you know both of you will    be on the floor so take precaution.
42.  Washing someone's hands, and then sucking their fingers starting from the pinky one by one. AHHHH
43.  Have a "mouth war" with gummy candy. (like lady and the tramp spaghetti incident)
44.  General asphyxiation,(passing out)  but if you can control it kiss while your in the "trance".
45.  I don't know if my girl likes this, but i love to kiss her stomach very passionately.
46.  Get in a bubble bath, or Jacuzzi.
47.  If you've got a hammock use it.
48.  Stand up back to back, wrap someone's arms around yours, lean over, and sway to the music.
49.  Cinnamon Oil
50.  Whippits while recessetating with a member of the opposite sex
51.  For all the ladies out there buy some lip gloss preferably cherry flavored
52.  just stand there with your eyes closed relax every muscle in your body, focus on happy thoughts and have one of your friends stand behind you. while he/she stands behind you, have them just rub your arms legs, neck, whole body, while they are doing this to warm you up, have them say to you, " ok your all relaxed, were going to get all the bad feelings and stress out of you, no worries, nothing. think good happy thoughts, just relax and enjoy. ok were going to start by building up all the stress, anger and everything else you want out. it's building up, slowly, can you feel it?(still rubbing, messaging) ok now were going to build it up and take it all out, are you ready? ok here we go," you can say something like that just if you get the idea. ok then, you friend takes their hands and puts them on your head, then he takes his hands and drags them down every inch of your body with a strong grip, he starts at your head, then works down to you neck, then your arms and fingers, goes up to the waist, bringing his hands down, slowly, hard to your legs and then finally your feet and out with toes, and when he gets to your feet, have him bring his hands out to where your toes are pointing and do that part with your toes about 3 times. it's so cool, it actually feels like something left your body through your toes
53.  Frozen fruit
54.  Feather dusters
55. Trippy glasses that make everything look kewl
56.  Try to communicate with another person by using a weird language, staring into their eyes, writing things on their skin and see what happens.  "da dee doo me mah pee poo" stuff like that LOL.
57.  I saw this guy get a really firm hand, pointing his fingers out, and placing on someones head while he vibrates his hand.  Sort of do the E.T. finger thing but with all fingers.
58.  group sitting in a circle all of u take about 5 or 6 deep breaths on the last
one hold your nose and blow you'll get the sensation your melting
59.  tilt someone's head over a bathtub and have them keep their eyes open and slowly drip water down the back of their neck and geltly increase the flow till your pouring it tell them to let the water roll off their eyes - feel like your in a huge waterfall but it's only a few drops
60.  putting spoons in the freezer then rubbing them slowly on someone's face that has just woken up from being passed out
61.  This is what I call "brain fucking"  when someone stares at you, start saying meaningless things to them over and over. But look like your making sense in your words.  They will look really confused TRUST ME.   "You've been brain fucked"
62.  Get some Arizona Green Tea, and Mix it with lemons, limes, and maybe some lemon juice make it sour drink it or take a hit off a cigarette and take a sip
63.  The egg crack on head thingy.  Make a fist, put it on top of someones head, then tap you fist with the other hand, then slowly drain your fingers down their head 
64.  Migraine Ice" cooling headache pads with mentholated. They have 3 different shapes to fit on your forehead, back of neck, and temples.
65. Sit down behind someone, with their back towards your chest.  Grab their head and sway your bodies back and forth with the music.
66.  Get about six people to do the lifting, and one person to be the "liftee." to start out, have all the lifters surround the liftee, and start to massage him/her. you basically just want to get them as loose as possible. once they are loose enough, they should start to fall backwards, make sure you have one person support them, and have all the lifters take a side and lift the person into the air above their heads. once they're up there, you can tilt their body so that their head is lower than their legs, you can make their body do all kinds of wavy patterns (from side to side and up and down) and you can lift and lower them quickly.
67.  You want to start in a standing position, and take an inhale on an inhaler. then, as you inhale more deeply (all one breath) lift you arms from your sides until they're above your head. you should be trying to stetch as high as you can, while still holding your breath. as soon as you can't hold your breath any longer, exhale and bend at the waist until your hands are touching your toes. and that's it! the stretching feels great, and the halding your breath and head by your knees gives crazy head rushes. potent technique!!

68.  Get your friendz to get in the car, take up a cash collection, and go to the drive-thru carwash. Put in some trance muzic (I prefer Digweed) and turn it up as loud as you can. You will not believe how intense it iz when the bubbles are hitting the windows.....talk about eye candy!! After the wash and rinse cycles are finished and it's time for the blower to come on, roll the windows down and enjoy the feeling of the wind rushing on you, the stereo kickin, and the sounds of the wind!

69.  A 69 all I can say!!! YUMMY

71.  Gotta be a good one HEHE!  You need pixie sticks and a partner (significant other, friend, someone you're open with!) and here's what you do... put half of the pixie stick in your mouth, half in your partner's mouth, and don't do anything to it, just let it sit on your tongue. Without swallowing, french kiss each other, and let it melt in your mouths. It's sticky, but it's NICE. Just kiss with it in your mouths as long as you can... you'll end up swallowing it gradually but it's great while it lasts!

71.  Brush your teeth with some really minty toothpaste.  YUM
72.  Vibrating goggles they do exist.

73.  One person sitting on the floor (where ever) and hold their head down breathing deeply with their eyes closed. the other person is sitting in front of them sayin stuff to make them envision themselves at ocean-side. after ten or so deep breaths(or however long your story takes) have the person sit up and open their eyes. at this moment, the person with the vicks inhaler blows through the inhaler towards the others face.

74.  With your woman or man  If you can, find one of those laser generators that changes according to music beat. Dim all the lights, drop your pills, and as you two are peaking, go take a shower together (lots of soap) and lather each other well with strong hand massages, then have your bed already set up with a freaking ton of soft pillows, a thick super super soft comforter with nice chilly sheets (leave the window open with covers open while you're in the shower), and just have some great smelling candles in the background burning, have some great roll music, lights off, and just lay in bed watching the laser show on the ceiling while in bed butt naked breathing deeply. Here is the big theme of the night though....after you drop, you are not allowed to say one word to each other til morning..only use deep long stares into each others eyes, long embraces and passionate kisses. See if you've bonded and fallen more in love in the morning.


----------



## SaraDay

anything that vibrates.. my friend got some vibrating goggles.. lemme tell ya.. those are awesome... i think they can be bought at some convience stores.. also he had a VIBRATING CHAIR that plugged into his car.. man... 
also, i really like these things that you do called rolly polleys... you take the person whos rollin, get them to lean on you.. hug them and make fists into their back, turning and pivoting them.. work your way down their back (be sure to do it hard) and then without piviting the fists, move your fists up and down their back.. this is by far one of the most intense massages.. and it ruls because you are huggin someone at the same time.... enjoy!!!
------------------
.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:..:
.oOo.SaraDay.oOo.


----------



## -== KantCMe ==-

Additions to that PHAT list:
1)Airplane's - Believe Me....It'll be worth it!!
(REQ. 3 people, min. 2 and good music [I perfer Todd Terry or something with a good trance beat], the person giving the "Airplane" should be strong enough to perform this.)
First Two canidates stand back to back, and then interlock arms.
The person giving the "Airplane" slowly begins to lean forward, causing the other person to raise off the ground (the sensation is phenomenal).
At this point the 3rd person, if there is one, grabs the feet of the person recieving the "Airplane" keeping them from touching the ground.
The person ginving the "Airplane" and the person holding thier feet should try things like boucing, raising yourself up and down, shaking, standing staight up (dont let thier feet touch the gound-BTW), turning side to side to the music so the person recieving the "Airplane" gets a sureall flight.
To the person recieving the "Airplane":
Trust the person you get it from, and make sure to just relax, close your eyes, and imagine anything you want. (I like to  imagine space, or flying through clouds).
2) E-Hugs - Next to Come In A Future Message...
----PLUR Baltimore/DC Area!
--ENGAGE Nov 27,1999 Sponsored By Ultraworld
------------------
--==) KantCMe (==--
[This message has been edited by -== KantCMe ==- (edited 10 November 1999).]


----------



## SaraDay

man, whatta sweet list. 
things i like to do:
-buy like 3 packs of kools and give them to anyone who asks.. *make lotsa friends that way, heh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



-light inhalers to make the scent more potent.. be sure to light them where the little holes are at the bottom
-tell someone to open their mouths.. put your lips up to theirs and quickly suck ALL the air from their lungs that you can.
-hold hands with vicks cream.. start to massage
-put ambesol in your mouth when you're peaking
-give people you dont know massages, hugs, blow jobs (no guys, the vicks kind ;]), cigarrettes, candy braclests, candy, take pictures (they're sooo funny), and dance dance dance
-slide down slides.. i was at a party at a skate park, and we slid down these HUGE halfpipes... be careful not to hit anyone.. 
-pretend you're a mime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-play with fuzzy things. (robes, stuffed animals, ya know, fuzzy stuff)
AND THE BEST OF ALL IS:
-roll with someone who has never rolled before.. they enjoy your prescense and you usually will become really good friends prior to that little escapade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:..:
.oOo.SaraDay.oOo.


----------



## *E*lephant

Here's my favorite: ROLLER COASTER
(takes 2 people, preferably one stronger person)
Have the person that is recieving the roller coaster sit on the ground and pull their knees up to their chest. Have them take deep breaths for about 30 seconds, relaxiing them. Then, sit down with the peson between your legs and wrap your arms around their knees and lift. Lean back and slowly roll back and all around. Don't let any part of them touch the floor. It is insane! It really feels like a roller coaster! Have fun! ;*)~
------------------
~Tara Luv~


----------



## Jonesy

Roller Derby:
Go out with some friends. Find a little mound/hill covered in grass. All roll down it. People will look at you real funny, and you'll love every second of it.
Jonesy


----------



## Xander

*New Rollin' tricks...*

Aight... these are a little off the beaten path , but hell, we blow vicks in our eyes, dont we?
Ambesol or Orajel... anything for toothaches that numbs your mouth... put a little on the tip of your tongue, or on your gums or the inside of your nose... just be careful not to bite your newly numbed tongue off....
Ok ...this one takes work and forethought... Dont piss for an hour before you roll... then when you are blowing up, and need to pee, dont... Forget about it... wait as long as you can, ideally till right after you peak... if possible, go for a drive when you HAVE to go (sober person driving of course) and smoke a bowl... then, when you get home and FINALLY get the pisser.... HEAVEN! No joke. Totally amazing.
Happy Pissing.
-Xander
------------------
"If you would not be forgotten as soon as you are dead, either write things worth reading or do things worth writing."
-Ben Franklin


----------



## X-RaverQueen

Rub mint stress reliever on face instead of vapor rub. It smells better, tingles your face, doesn't break out your skin.
Put Vapor rub on privates. Wow!!! It feels hot and fresh....AWESOME!
Have someone rub hot oil on back of your neck and blow. Oil heats up when blown on feels really good.
------------------
"Roll, roll, roll your brain swiftly down the drain.
Merrily, merrily, merrily you will go insane!"


----------



## drgnfly

COME TO ME BLUELIGHTERS AND I'LL GIVE YOU A LIGHT SHOW.... AND LET YOU PLAY WITH MY TOY.......
anyone always welcome...!!!
always PLUR always
------------------
Buzzin
DrgnFly
""""""""""qp"""""""""""
*****BEAN me up Scotty*****


----------



## BeanQueen

I do that whizz trick everytime I roll, completely unintentionally I might add...
------------------
"The spice extends life; the spice expands conciousness;the spice is vital to space travel"


----------



## evey

Try giving massages.... Giving my friends massages makes me roll all over again....
if your last roll of the night is in your warm bed...consider your self on cloud nine... there is nothing better then getting into bed while rolling and feeling all warm inside.


----------



## Tee

Massages aew always better if you have some sort of massage oil!  Garden Botanika has some cool scents.  Also those lotions that are sold in Sex stores.


----------



## bruni!

I'm thinking of going to see fantasia 2000 while rolling... but i'll definetely bring a massage buddy with me!...


----------



## KloWn

scratching is also good 
has anyone else tried this?
i got a backscratch and i was the best, i had to ask for another one 5 minutes later


----------



## raversxstacy

spin around...make yourself dizzy....
i swear...its like popping 10 more pills....except its free...haha..
its great trust me...
at a rave i always do it and people all come and ask me what i am doing, and then they try it too...i always get a little spin section going in the corner...
have fun..peace
let me know how you like it


----------



## ezroller808

this one is an oldie... take on o f those vicks inhalers, you know, the little white ones and put it in your mouth and gently blow it into a friends eyes and mouth and nose. keep your eyes open when doing this and try to suck in as much vicks as possible do this for say the length of one deep breath.
its an interesting sensation


----------



## Zigzag4lif

ok, if you are at a party, dance your ass off, and even though it sounds dumb, stay real HOT, sweating makes the x work through you faster and you roll harder, if you aren't at a party, go run, also this probly sounds fuckin retarted, but if you start, when you stop and blow up you won't be able to stop running, trust me.  Also massage the face and temples, scratch hair and all that jazz when you blow Vicks in someone's face
------------------


----------



## tomcat

i must say, Vicks is great, gives you like a 5min super peak.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also recently discovered getting a bottle of water wetting your face, neck and arms (your chest if your in the nudd) and stand infront of a huge fan or under an air vent!!  this is the best!   Same effect if your all sweaty  and you stand outside with a cool breaze


----------



## XTClove

Try rubbing Vics on your nipples, I have never actually remembered to do it when I am rolling, but I heard that it is incredible!
Rollerderby forever!


----------



## raverdoll

my personal favorites:
1. take an inhaler and inhale slowely until you run out of breath... and exhale ahhhh......
2. get some ice and rub it up and down the nape of the neck....
3. get a hand massage and have the other person pull out your fingers and reiease them one by one.....
4. have two people pick you up and shake you around...
5. stay cheek to cheek with that special some one...
6. get in your car with a great ibiza cd and put the heater on.....
ahh i can go on forever!!!! they sound weird but try them and the best one get your brother or sister and just hug them until you can't breathe then give 'em a big kiss on the cheek!!!


----------



## South808

One to definately try is having someone wash your hair. Try it in the dark and have glowsticks and stuff around you....it's rad.
Actually, anything with water is good! Splashing your face, showers, swimming....
Lateron.


----------



## raverdoll

some of my faves: 
* getting a hand massage and having them pull your fingers very slowly...
*inhaling vicks SLOWLY until you stay w/o breath and then exhale ahhh....
*rubbing ice up and down the nape of the neck...
*being cheek to cheek with the person you love...
*get in your car with a good ibiza cd and put the heater on...
*hug your brother tightly and give him a big kiss on the cheek...
*have a glow stick show done in front of your face... (be careful don't stare too hard... you can bump into them)
ahhhh... love it i can go on for ever... i mostly like to sit down and let my roll smack me in the face....
oh b4 i forget have 2 people carry you one grabs you by the legs and the other by the arms and they elevate you and wiggle you allover.... excellent!!!


----------



## Azurae

1) Go to the beach during a full moon and wade in the water.
2) Have someone read you a good fiction book.  Fantasy ones (like the hobbit or Dune) are the best!
3) Bring a glass or orange juice with you wherever you go!  
4) Sit in the bathtub and smoke with a friend with the lights out
5) Watch some cartoons with the sound off with music in the background
6) Say every silly thing that comes to mind. 
7) Sit on the balcony in bean bags


----------



## RoLnPrNcs

I am all about finding out new fun things to do that will make rolling feel better, more fun...i like to wear fun clothes (big fuzzy slippers)...don't forget to rub the carpet with the bottoms of your feet though...egg crate mattresses on beds..ice runnin down your body (with soft nails trailing it)...geting lost in some heavy trance.. my pacifier is my best friend (i grind like a b*tch)..massages!!!...showers...being in the presence of strobe lights...ok...there are some things i love to do...i love all you rollers!! keep it real (and safe)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



------------------
PLUR!!! HavE FuN FeLLoW RoLLeRs!! oNLy RoLL wiTH PeOpLE thaT You cAn aCt GoOfY iN FroNt oF (gUys & paciFiErS!)


----------



## RoLnPrNcs

JEEZ!! i forgot one of my all time favs... say stuff...like saying names that come to your mind..maybe people in the room...but say them in different tones, with different syllabuls stressed...its soo fun...say what you feel (must agree something on TV muted with music in the background is fun)..tell jokes (that don't make sense) when you're that open and giggly everything is "happy".. oh yea and vicks other people and have them do you!
------------------
PLUR!!! HavE FuN FeLLoW RoLLeRs!! oNLy RoLL wiTH PeOpLE thaT You cAn aCt GoOfY iN FroNt oF (gUys & paciFiErS!)


----------



## XxBeccaRollrxX

some things to try:
*when you're rolling real hard and you get that oral fixation problem, stick in a piece of that  jelly filled gum.  This is the best when you don't know there's jelly inside, but even when you do, it's still awesome
*most beauty stores have a neat little item: an aerosole can of water, usuall evian.  Especially when you're hot, a quick spritz will send you onto cloud 9
*Those little toys that when you pull the string, they vibrate. Play with them - any where! much fun...
*Also, vicks -- get a medical mask and rub the ointment inside of it, and then inhale - constantly - as if you were huffing something. This sin't too bad either. 
*Last but not least, those thumb massagers that are little plastic things that stick on your fingers... go crazy with them!!
*and a note to the wise: I don't know if this works for everyone, but it has certainly helped me: if you're having trouble starting your roll, SMOKE SOME HERB - it'll kick it right in
[This message has been edited by XxBeccaRollrxX (edited 12 January 2000).]


----------



## conzy

- the inhaler for awhile
- eyedrops
- get massages from friends
- stretch
- dance with glowsticks or stare at them
- chew on gum
- put the glowsticks on top of your shades or in them, right infront of your eyes, so you wouldn't have to hold them to stare at it. you might look silly though. (my friend started this thing when we went out of town to party and when we partied in a club sometime the next weekend, some of our other friends were doing it. heh.)
- rub some cold water or an ice cube on the face
- combing the hair real hard with a brush or comb. not too hard though




[This message has been edited by conzy (edited 17 January 2000).]


----------



## Dakeva

To be honest my favorite thing to do rollin is to get lost in a party. To separate from the people i know and be with total strangers. The almost instant bonding is the greatests thing to me and the effects of new friends last long after the come down...


----------



## KandeKitten

HEY!!!  Getting lost is MY favorite, too!!!  I always meet the nicest people, and then when I see them again at other parties, its like a huge, happy reunion.  I love it!!  I'm so glad to see that others know the fun of being lost!!
------------------
MuCH LuV, KandeKitten


----------



## EchO - eCHo

My favorite thing to do while rollin is to go around the rooms and make others happy..........this,in turn,makes me happy. I really don't care if i know them or not. The best thing to do is pour a big sip of water in your mouth (always keep cold water-it's used alot for good sensations) and go up to someone, open their eyelids, as if to give them a Vapo-blow, but instead, lick their eyeballs. This feels so good to you and them. You'll find that total strangers are asking you to do them next.......Presto, you're a party favorite.


----------



## Dolphingurl

Pretty much everything I learned I learned my first time. We were campingin the desert and first I started playing with my hair, so I had my friend get my (velvet) purse out of my tent so I could get my hair brush. It felt amazing! sp. since it was in the middle of the Santa Anna so everything was staticy and felt really cool. Then I started wringing my hands together and they got all sweaty and gross. My friend Jason saw me doing this so he took me to the water cooler and had me wash my hands, and I rinsed way up to my elbows. MMMM. Then he took me to the ice chest and gave me a piece of ice, I rubbed it all over my arms and face and neck. It felt sooo good, with the warm breeze on the melted ice water. Then I remembered the bottle of lotion I had, Jason's girlfriend and I must have used half the bottle, using it on our hands and each others feet. Everthing feels good, just sitting there with my feet in the sand, listening to really loud hard music, with the warm air caressing my body, sitting with my boyfriend was absolutley amazing. Basically, try anything, but once you have a couple of ideas to start out with, you can find plenty others!


----------



## adRAINne

Dancing is the main thing to get me into my roll.  Its like one minute I'm just dancing and it hits me so fast I hardly feel the switch.  While rollin' I definity say go with ICE! It feels incredibul. After you cool off with ice, stand in front of one of  those large fans they have at every party.  Just being in a large crowd inhances my roll, I hate rolling when I'm not near people.
***adRAINne***


----------



## Kandy Kid

okay, my most favorite topic is how to have the best roll.  i love to be the one of the people at parties that go out and meet people and do all sorts of crazy things to them.   a lot of things were already suggested, like dancing your ASS off and light shows.  one thing that is the greatest if have a dust mask with vicks vapor rub. put it on and have someone give you a massage (that goes to the beat of the music) while you're standing right in front of the speaker.  it feels incredible!!!!!  i love to get lost in parties to.  so many opportunities to meet reall cool people.  another thing to put you on cloud 9 is what i call CLOUD 9!!!!  this may sound really confusing, but, once you try it and gt the hang of it, it's easy.  okay, you start with a vicks inhaler and one person standing. blow it in that persons face, while three other people are pulling on their arms and giving them a massage.  then, have the person hold in as much air as they can that you blow through the inhaler (do something to let them know when to do this.  usually, i tap their shoulder).  then, turn back to back and lock elbows, and bend foward so they bend backwards.  *they should still have their breath held*  when they can't hold it in anymore, have them tap you, let them down *slowly* and stand them against the wall.  then tell them to let out their breath.  they will prolly slide down the wall, and be out of it for a second.  i then give them a hug and a sucker!!!!!
*IF ANYONE GETS THE CHANCE...RIDE ROLLER COASTERS!!! IT GREAT!!!  JUST IMAGINE, PEAKING AS SOON AS YOU GET FRONT SEAT ON A RIDE!!!   I did at cedar point on this ride called the raptor.  it's one whrere you just sit and your feet dangle.  oh my god.  it rated right up there with sex!!!
------------------
P.L.U.R.
*have fun, but be safe*
[This message has been edited by Kandy_Kid (edited 19 January 2000).]


----------



## Biig_boy

The weirdest thing I've ever felt while rolling is Motion Lotion. It lotion that you put on and blow on. When you blow on it normally is a warm feeling but when I tried it while rolling it felt like ice!!  Also, feather boa's are a plus.


----------



## speedastro

some of my favorite things to do on e.
1. sitting with, and hugging and kissing the person your in luv wit. *bitin kandy necklaces off each others nex*    *your sereTonIn levels are like 10293821039 higher since yur in luv* hehe
2.goin to the beach @ nite in the summer and laying in the sand lookin @ the moon.
3. goin to an amuzMenT park and Riding a Roller COaster* OMG its the beST!
4. taking Vic's baths 
5. sitting in my bathtub smokin sum WeeeeD wit candles and the lites oFF. listenin to sum DJ x-dream......wit a glass Uv OJ on hand.
6. goin to a party and gettin lost from my friends and meeting new people.. and start weird conversations wit them.
7. watching WIlly wonka/the neverending story  wit the sound off.. and musik goin.
okies. .i'm done
hehe
enjoy
*~*~*~*ricky*~~*~*~


----------



## speedastro

OhhH DAMN!!!! i wanna go to Cedar Point and ROLL!!!!!!! on all those amazin roller coasterz!!!!! this summer... i definately will!! especially on that indoor one! i forget the name.... but it's awesome......and i wanna play in Berenstein Bear Country *~YAY~*
*~*ricky*~


----------



## Tide Girl E

One time when I was having a REALLY happy roll - to the point where I could not stop smiling - I tried to put on a straight face to my friends and act normal.  I was not able to hold that face for a long time and I started cracking up, and my friends were laughing too.  Try it. J   PLUR


----------



## Daizy

The first time I rolled I was wearing velvet pants. That was awesome. I just kept running my hands over my knees incessantly. And I had this bottle of liquid talc from Bath & Body Works, and it's a lotion, but it dries to a powdery-type finish. It has alcohol in it, so when you put it on your skin, the alcohol evaporates, and it feels really good no matter what you're doing. But while rolling, it is the coolest thing because it's so cold and refreshing. I also crimped my hair and then ran my fingers through it and it felt so nice! My friend and I got a washcloth and put it under cold water, then massaged the backs of our necks with it. But the best feeling by far was taking this huge stuffed polar bear that I have and hugging it really tight. It felt like it was melting into me and it was so soft! All of those things are soooo good to do while rolling.


----------



## *STCaSpeR*

I LOVE HAND MASSAGES!! SOME REALLY NICE RAVER GURL GAVE ME ONE FOR THE FIRST TIME-IT WAS THE BEST!


----------



## jupe

I rolled for the first and only time on New Years.  I started to fill sick and my boyfriend took ice and rubbed it up my legs, down my arms, and on my face.  It was the greatest feeling in the world and my sick feeling went away in 2 minutes.


----------



## sithster

the best thing to do i reckon is to take off all clothes i mean everything and put on track pants and a track top. make sure they are fleecy inside and then put on some nice house and skip around a pool table or anything big in time to the music. this is so great. once i tripped over at full speed and flew right into the couch. it was so unbelievable. also try climbing things and jumping off. you get one rush in the air and one rush when you land


----------



## DrunkenTiger

I personally like Driving...YES DRIVING...after club is closed....me and my buddies go for a little journey with some cool rollin musics playing loud...Not like weed I can control my driving and specially driving through a tunnel is so fun and intence...I feel like I'm floating......very dreamy...so nice. I have a car with manual transmission and I do some tricks to enjoy music with my car...hard to explain...
Trance music is good when u drive and rollin.
Then I go home and do all other tricks u guys do....
HAPPY ROLLIN@@@@


----------



## bendover

Here are my favorite things to do when I drop, in order according to my typical rolling night.
1) Smile. Start smiling right after I take the pill, it's addictive and molds into your face until you wake up the next morning.
2) Run up stairs (be careful!). Feels like I'm flying
3) Dancing to really powerful music ... not trying to keep any style.. just freestyle
4) Spinning
5) Splashing my face with water, stand in front of an industrial fan, a can of grape juice in one hand and a menthol cig in the other.
(home)
6) Talk about deep things with my friends.
7) Play with water
8) Play driving style video games
9) Making psychedelic movements with my hands in front of my friend's face
10) Playing with a lighter in a pitch black room
11) Giving / receiving massages
12) * TICKLING *
13) Going up to my heli pad (apartment) and smoke some weed and watch the sun rise.
Have fun, play it safe!
------------------
nystagmus


----------



## Baron_MDMA

Egad, talk about having lots to post... Some of my favorites are: 1) airplaning people (Locking yourselves back to back, one bending forward, the other leaning back, balancing on their back and being spun around and raised and lowered), 2) the breathing method (bunch of people in a circle, kneeling, breathe very deep slowly, then faster until you hyperventilate, stand up quickly), 3) the Vick's mask and inhaler, 4) swimming underwater, 5) showering, 6) Dead-man's float in a pool, being drifted around, 7) being lowered through the floor, 8) SEABREEZES!, 9) back massages, 10) cuddling with .. hrm.. anyone, really... and lots more I can't type right now. Big thing, though, just always be responsible for your own actions, even if someone else there claims to be. It's your life, make sure you use it right.
------------------
Baron_MDMA
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
"What happens to you here is forever..."


----------



## BurnGirl

I love kissing on E .... 
the first time i did E it never kicked in for like 2 hours and i was p*asased ... my friend looked at me and said smile it feels good .... it kicked in
now when i do E i can't stop smiling ... it feels so good 
hug people you don't know ..... 
Fleece ! makes you feel like a little kid again
E-babys ..... so fun to play with and hug...
meeting ppl you don't know ....kicks ass
PLUR!
"I just can't stop dancin"


----------



## zeppelinj

*One thing that i love to do when I'm rollin is just put on some heavy ass tunes like Rage, Static X, or Staind and just head bang like i never have before.  It gives me a rush of energy, helps me get into the music alot and makes me all happy.
*OHh and i dont know if you like funk, but I think it is the coolest thing to listen to when rollin.  Put on a song like Brick House and go nuts.


----------



## YBGood

What a fun-ass topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



I love thesae posts that make me think back to rolls of the past and remember the feeling.  I agree with everyone that has posted already, but I didn't notice anyone mention POP-ROCKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love 'em.  My favorite things are vicks blown into my eyes and glowstix all in my face.  And skipping up and down stairs.  At Utopia (Vegas) the stairways are surrounded by nothing but mirrors, so you see like 1000 images of yourself as you dance up and down.  The conversations you can get into with the people you care about, especially when its about your friendship/relationship are the best.
Thanks for making me reminice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey Kandy_Kid, I love meeting people like you that like to blow people up!  It's people like you that make people like me who are still pretty new to X love it that much more.  Stay how you are!
PLUR


----------



## jayrw

Last weekend was my first time on E and I fell in love with snow--you know the white stuff from the sky!!  It felt awesome!  I just couldnt get away from it.


----------



## chesterpup

I can't believe no one has said Karma stones!!!! I have flipped quite a few times, and nothiig tripped me out more than those egg-shaped stones. Pick one up, taste it. Touch it. It's really cool to taste purity and goodness.


----------



## KeWlHaNdLuKe

Here's one...  Its better for candyflipping though...  Play Rock Paper scissors, but stare into your opponent's eyes the whole time...  You'll be surprised at how well you can read them...  Its interesting...  -Caleb-


----------



## REVERT

sqeeze your left testicle and repeat BUBBLEGUM as many times as you can really loud......
------------------
-Rev


----------



## jayrw

I like Driving!  Now in Germany driving is a trick--I must say and I live at the top of a mountain and the clubs are in the vallies between the mountains, it was  cool going through all the tunnels and watching all the stop lights and street lights--it was so cool, I did it for almost three hours--turn up the music, change the music--I love trance but then the radio went into a commerical and I ened up on classical--it was funny!!  Anyway, have a great time that is all I have to say!


----------



## trippin

gEE i lurvE to sEe What i Can Hear ANd HeaR WhaT I caN see While ROlling. Roll Roll .. roll.. E. . Roll .. Roll .. roll.. . roll..E . . ..roll.....e.. ....  ...e...roll.. . . ..roll.....E.. ....  ...e.....roll.....Roll .E. roll.. . e. ..roll.....E.. .Roll .. roll.. . . ..roll....... ..E..  ....e.....  ...e..... ....E  ........


----------



## orange_automatic

what we call a cloud 9 is a little different than described above but has about the same effect--it puts you on cloud nine!!
there are many ways of doing and we all do it different around here with our own little stories and reasons behind but here is the basic idea:
you blow out the person with an inhaler and/or give them a mask and have them relax a bit..maybe a minute or two of massage...then you get back to back and generally lock elbows (but i have had it done many different ways!!) and you lean forward and pick them off the ground onto your back. then you start rocking around to the beat...slow or fast or a mixture--doesnt matter just make sure to move around in different directions....lifting one leg at a time or bouncing a bit...anything to create movement for the person on your back....sometime we have people hold their feet-sometimes not...you can twirl them around on your back and that really fucks with them...basically when you are exhausted you slowly put them down and if they are still standing when you turn around they fall into your arms and thank you profusely generally spewing forth how much they love you!!!! like i said many variations of this...
like this weekend i had one that was totally awesome!! i had my hands over my head and my friend pulled on my wrists to get me onto his back really slowly completely stretching out my entire arms, back, and legs....wow!!!
STRETCHING IS AWESOME !!!!
other things to do:
* fuzzy gloves on peoples arms and faces
* elevations-shake your hand super fast over 
small part of their head at a time-like you are convulsing or something
*back rubs, arm rubs, neck rubs, leg rubs, feet rubs(kinda gross at parties...sweaty and all)
*vibrating massagers -pick them up at walmart $10
*vicks
*do the elevation thing to a person's leg...they start to giggle...
*oragel-rub oragel on your gums and then try to eat a pixie stick
*glowsticks--someone who can really spin 'em to give you some fucked up tracers
*anything that glows!!!
*cuddling with your girl/or boy if they have the attention span for it.......hmmm
*meeting new people
*meeting lots of new people
*just walk around and introduce yourself and start talking- you are almost always welcome!!
*didnt i mention DANCING yet?!?!?!?
dancing is the best!!!
*of course, personally i find the music to be the reasons for really wanting to go to the party---i love trance----check out some live mixes of like paul van dyk or sasha and when you are driving home play that shit on the stereo of your car and you will be fucked up all over again
*if you ever smoke out while not doing e, listen to some trance in the car....it will mess with your head like nothing else....fun fun fun
anyway my novel is done!!!!
i am in st louis if any of you need some tricks done to you---i can do them or i know the people who can!!
drop me an e-mail
orange_automatic@yahoo.com
later 
travis
------------------
too close to asphixiation
too close to the sound barrier


----------



## Kandy Kid

hey to all you rollerz~  thank's much to all the great suggestions!  i had a lot of cool things to do to blow my friends up, but, you guys gave a lot off good ones.  i'm having a lil party at my place, and there's a lot of peeps that are comming that are rollin that never have before.  i printed out this post and am using every single suggestion!  you guys are great!  i thought of antoher thing, which may sound really stupid, but, oh well...i got a book of poems, the one's by shel silverstien that we all read in like 2nd grade.  i think it would be sooooo fun to read 'em cos they are all tounge twisters and just the way you get lock jaw ans pernounce everything different...just for chillin, that'd be fun~
------------------
*have fun, but be safe*
~"they" say that drugs are the road to nowhere.  maybe "they're" right, but, at least I'M taking the scenic route!~


----------



## Lowrave03

YES!  Getting lost and meeting new people is THE BEST!  I love just brushing up against people in crowds....the tingly feeling is the best.  And I love being a Kandy Kid.  Giving away the bracelets, rings, and candy to strangers and just talking to them is so great!!!!!  
PLUR!  I live in an X!


----------



## GizmoGirl

I just like to talk and talk.  Unless Im having a shitty roll.  Then I justwant to be left alone.


----------



## Got XTC

dance.....


----------



## *M O U S E*

*New Tricks???*

Hey kids!  Just wondering what kind of tricks you all do, if any?  The favorites in our group are the usual - flyaways, sea breezes, stretching people, and anything else that feels good. I heard someone say if you actually roll yourself up into a ball (?) after you take a pill, it will make it kick in faster.  At any rate, I LOVE doing tricks at parties, and I need some new ones!  What works?  All you MacGuyver types, come outta the woodwork!  What are good toys?
I'm just the type who takes pleasure in making others happy... or speechless.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
Work like you don't need money, love like you've never been hurt, and dance like nobody's watching... **PLUR**


----------



## Pacman675@aol.com

Dude, one of the most fun things to do is to roll with someone you love, turn on a strobe, turn on some loud Techno/rave music and just stare into each others eyes and dance.  trust me its fun.


----------



## Preload Doctor

Having your spine adjusted by a real hands on chiropractor or even someone that can do it well that is not!
At many a Rave I have turned on others and I am told it is nothing short of mind blowing!
Makes sense as even under baseline conditions, a chiropractic manual treatment;ie;manipulating the joints and neral tissues causes a cascade on endorphin release and serious mechanoreceptor stimulation!
Maybe the Beattles were hip to it too!
He's got a sss-Pino cracker.. hair down below his knees one thing I can tell you.. ya got to bee free..
you get the idea now start practicing!
Better yet. turn on your fav chiro to Mdma. It worked for me!
dr.tom


----------



## TuckerBoi

i have a beanie pig that vibrates. it supposed to be a massager. i dressed it up to look like a partykid, with some candy and stuff. 
it vibrates, and i love it   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



------------------
http://www.tuckerdesign.net/ 
[This message has been edited by ChrisCim (edited 18 April 2000).]


----------



## MikEEE

Go into a bathroom or other small room and turn off all the lights so that the room is completely dark.  Then close your eyes and listen to the music (trance) before you know it you'll be rolling your way thru a galaxy of stuff. 
The last time I rolled I went into my bathroom and turned the light off.  When I opened my eyes I was on top of a sky scraper in a huge city all I could see lights flashing.  Then I started to float above the city and before I knew it it was like I walking thru space.
All the lights from the buildings turned into stars and planets.  
I'm not sure if this will work for everybody but It works for me.  Let me know what you think.
By be careful not to get lost in there.  The first time I did this I got lost for 20 minutes.  
------------------
"It's all about the music"


----------



## TuckerBoi

forgot to mention...take a box of strong mints, like altoids or something...those with some ice cold water are unbelievable
------------------
www.tuckerdesign.net


----------



## pixigurl

jumping on a TRAMPOLINE with a friend!! but be very careful! it is a total bonding experience and you feel like your floating together. the rush is AMAZING!!.. especially when its cold outside!! have fun!


----------



## hi_roller

I have tried all of these.  They all work, and are so cool.  Me and some friends found a dude that had "gotten" about 100 pills for free so we had plenty time to experiement.
1-) Giving shot guns through a vicks inhaler
2-) POP ROCKS very good.
3-) Walk on pavement.
4-) Weed before and during the roll.
5-) Trip toys
6-) Vitamin C Pills 2000 mg.
7-) Hoola Hoop
Me and some friends were rolling and we went to WalGreens and hoola hooped for like an hour
 Massage your hair after putting gel in it and it is hard.
9-) Newport cigarettes.
10-) Snort half a pill during the peak.
11-) Watch fire.
12-) Wear courdoroy
13-) Have someone drive you around in a convertible.  (Do not Drive on X it's stupid)
14-) Swim
15-) Play with sandpaper
16-) Did I mention Pop Rocks?
17-) 7 Beers
1 Fly a Kite
19-) Eat chips or anything that crunches
20-) Sit on a very loud speaker or ride with someone who has a system.


----------



## sexyspecs

CANDY NECKLACES
They are so fun, especially with friends, if you bite them off of each others neck you will go nuts.  I also suggest playing in the sand, letting your feet dig into it.  Also singing Karaoke.  You have no inhibitons and you go nuts, it is so fun.  But Candy Necklaces are the best.


----------



## *NISA*

SOME OF MY FAVORITE THINGS TO DO WHEN I ROLL AT HOME ARE... CLEAN, SIT AROUND AND TALK (LOVE THEM BONDING MOMENTS), AND YES, I PLAY WITH MY MAKE-UP!
WHEN I'M OUT.... I DANCE MY A** OFF. 
------------------
*IT'S A SOUL THING!*


----------



## Bab-E

Here's one I think everyone should try.  Next time you're in a store pick up some Johnson's Soothing Vapor Bath (the stuff for babies with colds) and just smell it, then use your imagination.  
I have a bubble gun and I mixed a little bit of that stuff with the bubble liquid and made menthol bubbles for hours.  It's also not bad when you use it for it's intended purpose (in the bath) and it's even more fun with more than one person in the bath.  God bless Johnson and Johnson!!!  I'm still finding fun new things to do with it.  If anyone tries it I would love to hear what you think.  You can email me at marym@chickmail.com.  PLUR and Rave on!!!


----------



## Wolverine

*glow stiks*

Who likes to see a nice glow stik show to some nice trance music. does anybody get mad visuals, totally see whats not really there?
------------------
Wolverine from KIEV


----------



## ChEsHyRgRiN

My girlfriend and I came up with this one together so I have to give her credit too (love ya Xtlpixie).
It's basically a modified version of a pass-out game (most blow-up tricks are). We like to call it a "Cliffhanger" cuz if takes you to those higher peaks (even if you're kinda coming down).
What you will need:
A Vicks Inhaler (optional)
Glo-Stix (again,optinal)
Someplace to fall (like a bed or                        REALLY cushy couch)
Someone to spot you or better yet do it with. This X-tra person can also be used catch you if you go the wrong way....
What you do:
Stand up, 
Bend over, locking your wrists behind your knees,
Point the TOP of your head towards the floor (this kinda constricts your throat a little, which is good, just don't suffocate yer self!)
Now start taking complete and full breaths starting slowly then becoming increasingly more rapid, but maintain the COMPLETE AND FULL breathing, as you see fit. Take your time, it's well worth it! Continue to do this as your breathing gets more rapid you'll notice your head start to feel a little light. Keep breathing you're almost there! let the muscles in your face go. Your cheeks may feel a little droopy over your eyes (that means your more centered on the breathing) When the light headed feeling gets really strong.....
(you have to do this part quickly)
TAKE ONE LAST BIIIIIG BREATH,cross your arms over your chest (you can grab your shoulder if you like)
AND STAND STRAIGHT UP! 
Hold the breath as long as you can and wait for the sensation to crawl into you brain coming from your chest! You will instictively (it's impossible to kill yourself by holding your breath) let out the breath and will then fall backwards.  There is >no avoiding this< (why would you want to it's a fun fall) so you better have a bed (preferable) or fall LENGTH-WISE (otherwise your head might sap back when it hits the back of the couch or even the wall >shudder< ) onto a couch OR have someone catch you (not my favorite as it can be a kinda clumsy fall and unless the person catching you is strong enough to control your dead-weight....your gonna hit the floor, not good) 
The feeling is like being born into paradise! You *emerge* from somewhere not knowing where you are or being able to sense where other people are in the room till you open your eyes (which takes a couple of seconds).
Last time I did this, someone asked me how I felt and the best word I could come up with at the time was (gawd this is embarrassing) "Yummy"!
Now what you can also do is have someone with either glo-sticks or an inhaler, waiting for your fall and as soon as you hit pass (not wave do it slowly) the glo-sticks over your closed eyelids so that when you open them you'll see this cool nimbus light over you. OR as soon as you hit have that person give you an eyeshot and blow it around your face.
It's best to save this until you've just come down from your initial peaking.
But it's AMAZING!!! If anyone tries this method PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!! send me mail to let me know how you enjoyed it. And remember not to do it too much... you are depriving your brain of oxygen. Be smart 
------------------
Better to be late, than before you're invited!
[This message has been edited by ChEsHyRgRiN (edited 21 May 2000).]


----------



## evans

There's also the mass-rubdown.  Takes like 5-6 people, but well worth it.  Have the person getting the rubdown stand in the middle of the group.  Assign each of the other people to different parts of the body, 1 to each leg, 1 to each arm, 1 to the back, and if you want you can put someone to the chest as well.  Make sure the person on the back can hold the dead weight of whoever is getting the rubdown cause they can and will passout.  At the same time have everyone just start rubbing like crazy, nice and fast, but don't hurt anyone.  Watch as the person recieving kinda falls into a trance and passes out.  The feeling is just amazing, like a sensory overload.  Have fun.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



evans


----------



## AJAX

I have also heard of a friend of mine that likes to rub vicks ALL OVER HIS BODY, and then have like 10 people rub and blow all over his body. I heard this kid looks like he is in HEAVEN. I want to try it one day. PEACE


----------



## BaByGirl

Ok this is kinda long but well worth it. 
put your hand in a fist and put it on your forhead. then bend over.  have someone count down from 20 or 30.  the first time try 20. as they count spin as fast as you can in a circle. tell them that when the get to "one" to scream "go".  when you hear "go" run in whatever direction you are facing.  this is sooo much fun.  you will most likely fall down but its ok cuz you're rollin and it feels good.  also this is really really fun to watch.
caution:  don't do this at raves that are outside and have big rocks. that makes for big bruises.  ouch!


----------



## knowledge

any1 get a light show with those new"photon light"....crazy visuals...leaves scratches of light everywhere...
------------------
PILLIN NYC


----------



## sunjoy

ERRRRGH! SO jealous of you people who get trippy visuals off light shows. I mean, I do enjoy them, but I never think they look TRIPPY. Lights just glow HAPPIER for me when I'm rolling. But they don't really change.


----------



## BigTeddyBear

hehe.. I give those "photon" light shows...
I usually blow up as hard as the people I'm blowin' up...
gotta love my little blue lights


----------



## hpnotzd

HERE'S A TRICK TO BLOW UP SOMEONE REALLY HARD: PUT A VICKS INHALER IN YOUR MOUTH (THE BIG END) AND PUT ON A FRESH LIGHT SHOW WHILE BLOWING THE VICKS IN THE PERSONS FACE.  GUARANTEED THEY'LL BE LOVING YOU AFTER.


----------



## bendover

(referring to cheesygrin)
AHH FINALLY! Someone who enjoys those as much as I do. I  reach the "fainting point" slightly differently but the way you describe the results are exactly the same... 
Sometimes I hold a pen in my hand (have a piece of paper on the bed) fall onto the bed when feeling faint, then start doodling things out
when i come to i get some wicked scribbles and a wonderful "shot into oblivion" feeling. wow!
last time i tried to write after falling, i ended up writing "BAD" and then my second fall I wrote "SAD ASSHOLE STUDIO" ... no memory of writing these things though
A M A Z I N G.


----------



## MunkE Mc

just about the glow stick over the eyes, this isn't mind blowing but it's pretty funky, whenyou're pillin, close your eyes and have somone very slowly move a glow stick closer and closeer to your eyes(horizontally) untill it is right against them then keep pushing them back, it gets really really bright and ya kant stand up you have to lean back
my friend replicah likes to call it  a rising sun
------------------
two bickies are better than 1.......3 are even better 
though ill take one euro over 3 fuken olympic shitty rings!
oh euro where art though?


----------



## dew-a-roll

the full body massage is the bomb!!!!!!
add some peppermint oil to ur loation!!!!
------------------
dew is moist in the morning


----------



## onEbaby

The BEST E game (well, I haven't tried CheshyRGrin's yet):
1.  get a group of people to sit indian style in a circle and hold hands.
2.  have one "mascot" tell everyone the rules.  "Put your heads down and shake it in a figure 8 shape.  When I say BRAKE, we all pull our hands and head back and fall backwards"
3.  The "mascot's" job is to tell everyone to shake their heads faster and harder, just yell it out!!!  
4.  If it's done right, your body will want to fall back, but since you're holding hands you're kind of swinging with each other.
I wish I could show this game to you guys personally!  It's too cool!  (we should all meet up at a Massive somewhere!)




***PLUR***
btw...i'm using my bf's account.***share***


----------



## onEbaby

some more cool tricks!
1)  Hold your friend under their arms, like you're trying to pick them up.  Tell them to start jumping, higher and higher. You may have to start yelling it, to enhance the effect.  The whole time they are jumping, you help "push/hold?" them up higher and higher.  When they are really really high, raise them up in the air and hold them up for a couple of seconds.  It's so awesome, like you're flying!!!
2)  If you have blinking lights, like photon lights, this is a cool and easy trick.  Tell them to close their eyes, and put your hands over their eyes.  Then say in their ears " imagine you're in an airplane, and it's going down, down, faster, faster, 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1".  At "1", you remove youre hands and start blinking the lights really close to their eyes.  They may still have their eyes close.  I can't really explain the feeling, but while the person was counting for me, my mind was so focused on that, and when they stopped, the light got me totally STUCK!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



***PLUR***
"nothing in life better than to be a Kandy Raver, and making somebody's day a little briter"


----------



## LadieKier

Squat down with your head hanging twords the floor, take rapid full gasps of air until you get a little dizzy in the head, shove an inhaler in your mouth and inhale real deep as you stand up, hold it (have someone watch you, or else fall on a bed).  Its unreal.  Sit in a circle with 7 or so people, do the same thing but instead, hold hands as you stand up and stretch your arms.  Have someone with a barbell in their tongue to suck on ice and kiss you with their tongue.  Sit in a circle with your rolley-friends, glob lotion on your hands, stick your hands in the center of the circle, grab and pull everyone else's hands full of lotion, be random about it, its dope.  Have someone suck your toes!  Lay face down on the ground, have someone pick up your legs, dangle them and s*l*o*w*l*y lower them to the ground, be gentle, do the same with your arms and you feel like your floting.  Oh man, I could write a book...


----------



## narks

what does "bump' mean.
my thing to do which i call ducky
is to suck on my girl's nose whilst rolling.
it feels really good!!
try it


----------



## House Cat

Heres a good one..When youre coming home from the party, get a glass of hot water..HOT, like pretty much to the point where you almost can't drink it..now CHUG THAT SHIT to the head!!..Really fast...Mad blow up...report back with your experience..PEACE


----------



## Extacy_lover_Girl

I have a few tricks you might like.
first a massague is always a good way to get blown up! I know this sounds weird but if you have a couch that sits low to the ground sit on the edge of it indian style flip off the couch onto the floor have someone grab your arms when you land on the ground and help you jump straight up...total head rush!
I'm sure you already know about vicks sticks they are a must have! If you can't find a vicks stick here's something to try..take a damp washcloth and smear vicks vapor rub on it then put it in the microwave for a few seconds.. when you take it out take a sniff of it.. I garentee you'll get blown up..


----------



## LilRaverGirl

Definitely know about the vicks inhaler...... I cant wait till this weekend allthese roll tricks are making me wanna pop it right now!
------------------
"You and me baby aint nothing but mammals so let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel....get horny now"  The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## DJ_EXDREME

Here is the Bomb trick!! (takes 2 ppl, you and someone else)
You lay on the floor on you belly. With your arms straigh out, like your trying to look like superman. Have the other person pick up your arms straight up in the air, till it brings your face off the floor....have them hold your arms up for about a min with your eyes closed till your all relaxed. then have him/her slowly, (i mean REAL slow) bring your arms back down to the floor....Its the best sensation in the world....feels like your slowly falling through the floor...you can even feel a breez!  its the shit!!!!!!  and is a must try!!!!! 
Peace,
------------------
Fricker fricker frick!


----------



## Punk Rolla

hell ya DJ... that trick is trippy even if ur not on anything... I've never tried it while rollin but you just reminded me of it and i am definatly gonna try that tomorrow night =P
------------------
_"When i'm lost, will you run, will you come find me?
Can you find the time
Will you read, will you call, could you shout for me?
Can you spend the time
If you look, like a book, then you will read me,
You can read the lines
If i run, and i fall, i know you'll be waiting,
Time after time"_


----------



## Crush

My second best trick:
Okay everybody... I have two REALLY GOOD tricks, but I'm a meanie and never tell anyone how to do them.  Well, I hate meanies like me that don't share their tricks, so here's my second-best one.  I'll share my best one once I type it up, it just takes a little to explain.
I call this trick "The Forest" and, no offense, but if done correctly is much better than any of the tricks posted so far.  This works equally for people rolling or tripping.  It will also help someone peak sooner, or if they're coming down, it will bring them back up.  We'll call our chemically altered friend Bob.
Lay Bob down, face up, on a carpet floor with his hands at his sides and eyes closed.  If you don't have carpet, you can lay out 2-4 DRY T-Shirts in a row spread out as wide as they'll go.  Tell Bob to totally relax, be quiet, and keep his eyes closed until you tell him to open them.
Make sure Bob can hear your voice, try to talk as soothing as possible and still be heard over the music.  You need to be crouched on your knees just behind their head.  (not touching them)
Now you lay out the setting...
"Forget everything around you... forget the dancers, forget the music, forget everything except the sound of my voice."
"Now that everything is gone, you realize you are no longer laying on the floor, but you are laying on the ground.  You are laying in a huge forest."
"There are trees everywhere.  Above you, you can see the branches of trees hanging over you.  All around you see bushes.  There are small animals moving around.  You can hear the birds chirping in the trees above."
(here's where it gets REALLY good)
"The entire forest floor is covered in leaves.  You realize that are laying in these leaves.  You are laying in a big pile of leaves."
(randomly tap/brush on their hair and sides of their arms as you say the next sentence... working your way to their wrists)
"All around you, you can FEEL the leaves.  In your hair... on your arms..."
(gently grab their wrists and drag their arms across the carpet until their arms are above their head.  You, of course, will have to move back some to do this... just make sure you move their arms smoothly across the carpet.  Do all this as you say the following)
"Feel your arms running through the leaves."
(at this point, they'll believe 100% that they are in a forest and you just ran their arms through a pile of leaves... but wait... you aren't done yet!...)
Say:
"Bob, I'm now going to drag you through the pile of leaves..."
(Make sure you still have their wrists... you are going to slowly start draging them along the carpet by their arms... VERY SLOWLY... you will repeat the next sentence SLOWLY about 3-8 times.  You only need to drag them about 2-4 inches per time you say the sentence, but further is fine.  This will take some effort if they weigh more than you.  It's okay to pick their arms off the floor to drag them.  Remember... repeat this nest sentence slowly for every 2-6 inches you drag them)
"I'm dragging you through a pile of leaves."
(Make your voice drift off towards the end.  Once you've stopped repeating the sentence, drag Bob another 4-8 inches then gently let Bob's arms back down on the floor, above Bob's head, and slide Bob's arms back at his sides.  Now say this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Bob... open your eyes and see the forest around you."
At this point, Bob will open his eyes, and Bob will see trees all around him for about 3 seconds.  He then will look around for a few seconds, see you and all his friends... then he'll give you a HUGE hug and ask how far you just drug him across the floor.  He will swear up and down that you drug him across the room and back, even though you only drug him 1-3 feet.  You can leave something as a marker at his starting point and show him... but he probably won't believe you.
It takes 1-2 minutes to do the entire trick, but I promise you it is worth it.  Feel free to improvise... and PLEASE tell me how it worked out for your friend Bob.  I promise you he'll love you for it.  Everytime I do this at a party, a line of people will form after they see Bob's reaction.  And of course, I end up doing it to several people and making tons of new friends.
Again, do this trick to all your friends, they'll love you for it... and please tell me how it turned out for you.
- Crush
(My #1 trick is about twice as good... most girls tell me it is better than an orgasm... and it requires no sexual action (I do it to guys, too) and no toys/equipment)


----------



## liquid6x

This is a trick that i just pulled outa my bung one night before a rave.  So here we go. 
Ice to Fire
You need some Bengay (or some sort of muscle relaxer like the cheap walgreens kind or what ever)
a vibrator for full affect (or a good massaging person)
2 helpers
vicks inhaler
one person who wants to have fun
(warning may wanna do this in a dark corner and lots of trust for the people doing this to you)
1.) Remove shirt if you can, and sit indian style (1st grade style)
2.)have your friends coat your body nicely with the "bengay" stuff.  
3.) have them rub it in good
4.) the person should be one in front and one in back now.
5.) the "front" person should blow vicks now in face of person while attempting to do light show.  give some vicks in eyes to make more blurry. 
6.) the "back" person should rub till the person gets cold. (the person will shake but will be enjoying it)
7.) now the back person should just like have them bust out a vibrater or start tapen on the places you put the "Bengay" stuff.
they will suddenly like jump up.  when this occurs they are set for a nice long nite of dancen in fire.  it feels so good going from freezing to blazen.  and  you just can not stop moving cause the more you move and sweet it gets hotter.  and the hotter it gets i believe feels the best.
(these are my opions, just try a lil if you like go for a lot)
~liquid~6~x~


----------



## Crush

I told you 'The Forest' was my second-best trick.  Well, here's my first.
This trick requires no special tools/toys.  Only requires you and one
chemically altered friend.  We'll call this friend Slim.  If done correctly,
this will be the most INTENSE feeling Slim has ever experienced.  Nothing
I've ever HEARD of can surpass this.  Not an E-orgasm, not 12 people rubbing
your naked body down with Vaporub simultaneously.  Well... maybe that
vaporub thing is better... but I don't have 12 friends that would do that.
Anyway... here's the X-Hug.  There are several different versions of this,
but none compare to the one I'm about to describe.
Requirements:
1 person who knows how to give an X-Hug.
1 chemically altered friend named Slim.
Slim can't be more than 1-3 inches taller than you.
You must be Strong enough to pick up, and hold up, Slim for at least 20
seconds... and be able to lay Slim down gently on the ground, if need-be.
Other Nice Guidelines:
It's nice if Slim is either peaking, or near peaking.  If Slim is near peak,
either coming up or coming down, this will bring him to full-peak.  100%
Money-back guarantee.
Slim may not be able to stand on his own when you're done... make sure there
is a dry place nearby that you can lay him down.
Now to begin:
Adjust your height so that you and Slim are about the same height (bend
knees, spread your legs, whatever).  Tell Slim to give you a hug.  You want
his arms over your shoulders, and forearms/hands relaxed behind your back.
His head should be just above one of your shoulders... I prefer it just over
my right shoulder.
Hug Slim back around his waist.  Tell him to close his eyes... and begin
telling him to forget everything.  (sorta like with the forest... as such 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Close your eyes, Slim... do not open them until you land."
"Start breathing through your mouth.  Forget the people dancing, forget the
walls around you.  Forget the music, you only hear my voice now.  Forget the
ceiling, forget the roof.  The entire building is gone."
(Start rubbing the sides (thumb-side) of your hands and your forearms up
Slim's back.  Begin at the small of his back (just above his butt) and rub
upwards to just below his shoulder blades.  This is one motion.  Make each
rub firm, squeezing him gently against your body.  You want to rub up his
back about 1-2 times per full in-out breath... do this as you say the
following)
"Keep breathing through your mouth.  Breathe all the way in, and all the way
out.  Deep breaths.  I want to hear your breaths... breathe though your
teeth.  All the way in, all the way out.  Every breath."
(keep talking along those lines as you rub up Slim's back.  Also make sure
Slim doesn't breathe too slowly, but also make sure he doesn't breathe too
fast, you don't want him to hyperventilate.  It should be at a normal
pace... just full, complete breaths, through the mouth)
(after about 20 seconds of full breaths and you rubbing up his back, say the
following 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Now Slim, when I tell you too, you're going to take the biggest, deepest
breath you've ever taken.  You're going to fill both your lungs, your
stomach, you ENTIRE body with air.  The biggest breath of your entire life.
Once you take that breath, I want you to hold it in as long as you can, and
relax your entire body.  Hold the breath as long as you can."
(now as you say the next line, rub up his back faster and faster as he takes
in that huge breath)
"Now take that breath.  Deep-deep breath."
(Once it's all the way in)
"Hold it in, and relax.  Hold it as long as you can!"
At this point, you will give Slim a bear hug around the diaphram (just below
the lungs).  Make it tight, and pick him up as you lean backwards.  He will
probably slump over your shoulder because he is so relaxed.  Start SLOWLY
squeezing his diaphram tighter and tigher until you can't squeeze any
tighter.  (USE COMMON SENSE... DON'T CRACK/BRUISE SLIM'S RIBS!)  Hold Slim
up as you lean back and squeeze Slim as tight as you can.  
Wait until he lets the breath out.  Once he lets the breath out, you can
loosen your grip and stand straight up again.  You will want to support his
head and weight... most people pass out when they let out the breath, but
ONLY FOR 1-5 SECONDS.  If he doesn't gain his footing within 5-10 seconds,
lay him down.  He will be dead weight, even though he is conscious.  Ask him
"How high did you fly?".
As soon as he has returned to our world (only takes a few seconds) he will
be in a state of amazement.  He won't believe he's actually on the ground,
or in the building.  Expect him to look at the ceiling and the floor
frantickly, huge hugs, 'OH MY GOD's, and 'HOLY SHIT's.  He won't know what
time it is... he will think he's been gone an hour.
Here's an idea of what Slim just felt.  Imagine yourself in the slumped over
position Slim was in when you picked him up.  Now imagine yourself flying
straight up (shoulder first, since you're slumped over) at about 80 MPH.  He
just did that and flew well out of the buildings, well into the sky, and
well above the clouds.  It is the most realistic trick ever.  They don't
even know what to expect, but they all will have the same experience, and
will totally believe it happened.  When they wake up, they EXPECT to be in
the sky.  This flying feeling is so believable, you even feel the wind as
you fly up.  
If they weren't peaking, they are now.  Don't accept money from them.
(People try to tip me all the time, honestly.  That just seems against PLUR
for some reason.  I DO, however, take free water, and free/discounted beans
in return for this trick, lol!)
Just like The Forest... PLEASE tell me what you thought of this trick.  I
know it seems lengthy, and in total it takes about 2 minutes... but it is
well worth it.  Either respond here, or eMail me with what you thought.
"I'll be the guy with phat pants and glow sticks."
- Crush
ps:  Any Bluelighters going to Progression Sessions in New Orleans this
Saturday, eMail me and I'll arrange to perform this trick on you first hand.


----------



## Meph314

I've always had an aversion to altering my mental state by means of depriving my brain of oxygen which is why i don't huff glue or inhale nitrous gas and i'm surprised that you seem to want to do all these crazy (imho) things. So i'll add mine to the list  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not saying set out to do this next weekend but sex in the shower while rolling has always been one of my favourite tricks.
------------------
Meph314


----------



## mcflyapd

this one girl i met at the club har really long nails. she scratched my back all night specially the middle part where the spine is. most orgasmic feeling.


----------



## richierich

Here are my favorites:
1. massage- both giving and recieving, especially on the face/head/neck
2. ice on the back/neck is totally awesome
3. spinning
4. running


----------



## *

MeEting NU peOPles is tHE bEst!!
pEopLe who Don'T USuaLly taLk muCh are reAl open AnD SoCial When RolLIn'
oNe tIme i wAs JUst StaNding In 1 spot FOr like 2 hOurs Just TalKin' To sOme guy aBoUT tHe MoST biZarre stUff!
*


----------



## Big_Red

1.massages
2.candy
3.vix
4.dancing
5.meeting new people
6.making out with my boi J Flip
a*n*g*i*e


----------



## FunkyMonkey

SINGING!!!  Geez I'm surprised no-one mentioned this one!!  When I'm rolling, I can sing like a diva!  My friends get irritated sometimes cuz once I start, I can't stop!


----------



## druidess

well, one of the things i do whilst rolling is crouching down so im looking at everyones feet and the ground...and imagining im swimming in an ocean of weeds..
Also pretending im an astronaut getting ready to board my shuttle..my journey..the moon...
reading peoples palms...
spinning around and around


----------



## Squirt

alright, if you're little, like i am, this is what you have to do.  have two people, preferably tall (the higher you are, the better), pick you up -- one at your knees, the other at your shoulders.  hold your arms out like you're an airplane.  when one person goes down, the other one goes up and when that person goes back up, the other one goes up.  you feel like you're in a wave, and with your arms out, you feel like you're floating.
another good one, that i learned from one of my friends on campus, is called the hug.  curl up in a ball in someone's lap.  have them wrap their arms around you in a hug, and roll you around in their lap.  it's so incredible!! you can enhance it by having them wrap a fleece blanket or jacket around you too, depending on the locale.
lastly, sit in front of someone, and if they have a fleece jacket, have them put their arms through it, keeping their hands inside.  they should, with their covered hands, put their hands on your temples or cheeks, and start rubbing, then go a little faster, then almost shaking or vibrating.  make sure your eyes are closed.  it's especially cool when someone else uses glostix in front of your closed eyes or blows a vicks inhaler on your face.  it's even good when someone who has a yummy smelling jolly rancher in their mouths blows the fruity smell onto your face.
oh god, i fuckin' love roll.
PLURR/TUME
-- squirt
------------------
"I just got lost in thought.  It was unfamiliar territory."


----------



## helpmeout

"Falling through the earth"
have the errr... victom, i mean person teehee lay belly down with thier arms stretched foward lift thier arms up until just waste down is touching the ground... Now tell then they are about to fall through the earth cause you can't hold on... slowly lower them Very slowly, until thier arms are on the ground gently remove thier hands and let them be... they'll lay on the ground for probably a good thirty seconds get up and say... "Whoa!"
fun fun
Lottsa Luv,
EddiE


----------



## E-Babe

kneel on the ground (about 6" to a foot away) in front of someone who is sitting on a chair. kneel forward to the ground and have
them press down on the tops/back of your neck and shoulders.
try pressing your body up, feeling the pressure of them holding you down for a little while. then have them press *really* hard one final time before quickly releasing you. 
you will fly up and feel like you are floating/flying , as if there are no bones in your spine. you may curl all the way
backwards to the floor behind you as well. THIS IS AMAZING.
------------------
Full of Positivity = why I do this in the first place


----------



## XT-Freak

i took a shower in my clothes my first time. all my friends laughed at me but i didnt care. it felt really good!!!
------------------
Sk8agfrevr on AIM
~Keep on trippin wit dat XTC feelin~


----------



## LilRaverGirl

I always wanted tot ake a shower bu I am afraid that since I cant feel pain I am gonna make it too hot, you know what I mean?......
------------------
"You and me baby aint nothing but mammals so let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel....get horny now"  The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## XtCgOddeSS

Here is a list of my favorite rolling things
First of all, white satin gloves.  You know those ones that girls wear for prom.  Well, put one on and have someone else put on the other and then press your hands together. you can feel the energy eminating from their hand, then start to rub hands.  The satin of the glove feels so good.
Also have someone feed you.  It feels so good to have someone taking care of you.  Ice cream is the best.
playing with rainbow slinkies is pretty cool too under the black light, or glow sticks with the satin gloves.
Drawing with highlighters under a black light.
chapsticks of all flavors, pacifiers, and good smelling lotions are a must. 
GIRLS-  sit with your best friends and have them put make-up on you, they make you so beautiful and you will appreciate it so much more.
oh, with the pacifier make a necklace of beads or something while you are rolling so that you don't loose it.  It is so horrible if you are rollin' hard and you can't find your pacifier.  
These are mostly toys and stuff, but personally I love to find things like this that make my roll so much more comfortable than it already is.
If you are at home, or at a house you are comfortable in get in your PJ's!  Your favorite most comfortable PJ's are great.
------------------
"It's like Rolling Down a 
Cliff with your eyes 
closed


----------



## rOlLeR aNgEL

psssssss! I was in this party and then this guy dressing like superman invites me to fly.........i was like fly???/ and he said yes and he held my hands and started running and then y jump like if they were gonna fly and stopped. damn it was so cool it felt like flying really you guys have to try it out......i have flying with superman, bees, etc. it's cool....
plur!!!!!! positive vibez and kisses to everyone!


----------



## ChEsHyRgRiN

I have a new one that my new friend Holly did to me at my party a week or two ago:
ALL INSTRUCTIONS ARE FOR *BOTH* OF THE PEOPLE DOING THIS TRICK!
1)Stand in front of someone (really close, chest to chest) 
2)Put your arms on your sides, palms facing away from you  
3)Interlace each others fingers 
(palm to palm/ facing away from you now/ I was really messed upwhen I had this done to me, so it took me a while to figure out that part)
4)Put your right cheek on the other persons right cheek (or the other way, it doesn't matter)
5)Close your eyes and taking "10" regular breaths (not hyperventilating) and, simultaneously, LIGHTLY blow into the other persons' ear (it's best to have one person keeping track of the number of breaths and on, say, the 8th breath actually say out-loud "8, 9, *10*"!!
6) At the tenth breath, make it a deep one, HOLD IT!
7) Quickly raise your arms above your head for just a second, 
(here's where the description may get a little cryptic)
8)Take a baby step back so that you can bring your arms between each other (still with palms facing up and hands clasped. Kinda like that "Uncle" game your brother may have played on you)
9) Keep your grip on the other's hands and <*SPIN*> AROUND IN A CIRCLE!!!
10) HOLD THE BREATH AS LONG AS YOU CAN AND LET IT OUT WHEN YOUR READY
11)Spin around as long as you want and when one of you is ready to stop, that person should bring both of your arms back above your heads again (it slows to spin) then QUICKLY wrap their arms around the other (like a hug) (stops you from *both* falling on your ass).
The experience I had was that we were spinning in a TIGHT circle and I was amazed that we didn't go flying seeing as we were only holding onto each other fingers (basically).
But there is an inital rush after you let out the breath and at first it's weird to be spinning but if you focus your vision on the other person spinning w/you the rest of the room will be moving around you like one of those Anime cartoons where all you see is streaking scenery. When I finally came to a stop, I didn't have that "pukey" feeling that I might have expected! It actually made me peak in the oddest way! But the best part is *definetly* during the spin itself! You look at the other persons face and it's moving at the same speed as yours so.... It's like being able to move faster than light...The other person is moving at the same speed as you, so I could see her normally, it's the rest of the room that's streaking by you...It's hard to describe. It's like a time-space thing... 
Next time I do this with her I think I'll have a couple people form a wide cirle around us and just HOLD lights or glow-sticks.....
If I were to give the trick a name I'd call it The Taz or Faster than light or The Cyclone or........or......or....Just try it and tell me what you would name it!
------------------
Better late, than before you're invited!
[This message has been edited by ChEsHyRgRiN (edited 20 April 2000).]


----------



## ChEsHyRgRiN

Okay. One more breathing thing (Cuz' if you haven't already figured it out....I like them)
It's an easy one. I made it up on the fly at my party. I call it 
"The Prayer" 
(I love naming my tricks!) 
1)You and a partner sit indian style in front of each other.
2)One person put the palms of their hands on the floor together and strech your arms away from your legs as far as you can so that your head is in your lap.
3)The other person does the same BUT puts their arms on the OUTSIDE of yours. 
(It kinda looks like your arms are forming an "X" with the *bottom* of one persons forearms resting on the *top* of the others forearms so that the arms on the bottom would have to push away the top arms in order to raise them up. But I get ahead of myself)
4)With your heads in your laps (make it kinda tight to breath) and your hands stretch to the max) start breathing slowly and deeply increasing steadily over time.
5)When the person whose arms are on the "bottom" deems it right (as per other breathing tricks/ when you start to feel light-headed), take one final BIG breath,
6)Quickly raise your arms (now the person on the bottom will be pushing or at least knocking the others arms out of the way which means that this whole trick can be done without saying a word!) and streach your hands into the sky!
7)Let you head fall back and let the breath out.
8)DON'T fall back though! The point is to feel this in a semi-upright position (sitting). 
Think of it as a modified version of a cliffhanger but without the accessories. It's great to do with someone real quick in front of a bass speaker. You get that same kind of "emergence" feeling as a "Cliffhanger" but it's a little more lucid. Because you're sitting and not lying down it keeps you ground enough to hear the sounds around you. I'm STILL trying to rationalize the sensation but it's as if the music is......hmm...(don't want to be *too*
flaky here....saying something to me. Ya know that *split-second* chemical reaction that happens when you here someone call out the same name as yours in a crowded area? Or when you say your own name out loud and it sounds weird in your ears? You want to respond to it but.....
Fuc! Forget it. If you try it or need futher clarification, PLEASE let me know!
PLUR
------------------
Better late, than before you're invited!
[This message has been edited by ChEsHyRgRiN (edited 20 April 2000).]


----------



## KandeKitten

Ooooh, I've got the best one ever!!  Me and all my friends kinda discovered it at our E party last weekend.  
I call it the "Foot Orgy"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  
All you need is a bottle of lotion, all your buddies, and bare feet.  Sit in a circle and have everyone put their feet in a big pile in the middle.  Then get some lotion and dive in!  Just grab any 2 feet, dosen't even have to be a pair.  Its the best, feels great, and VG for bonding!  Let me know if you try it or already have.
Hugs~Pup


----------



## kanikid

All of the tricks that everyone is typen all sound badd ass.. but i have a few more that will blow everyone away .
1) i got this from a friend when i was rollen .. it takes 2 maybe 3 people .. ok one of them does the trick the other is some one to spot the person having the trick done to.  the trick person must be kinda strong.. ok take the person and have them cross there arms and spin them in one direction untill they start getting dizzy and then change directions.. after like 20 seconds of spinging have them stop and line your backs up against each other and lock arms togther .. then have the stong guy lean forward and pull there arms so they look like they are being crusifed and move in all different directions and then when that person gets tired stand the other on up and push them into the spoter and just lay the person on the floor .. have this done to you .. you feel like your flying and then you crash .. 
2) bend over and keep your legs streight and then walk forward with your arms and shift all your weight to your arms and lean as far as you can to the floor .. your arms get over welmed with stress that they give out on you and you just blow up ..
3) sit on the floor wit your legs infront of you and touch your toes and then swing your feet over your head like you are doing a backwards summersalt untill your feet hit the ground.. then if you want have some one push your body gently to the floor ( still in postion ) and then just leen over to get out of it .. ( ones of my favoite) 
4) stand up and have 1 person spoting you and then have 2 people grab your arms as far as far up as they can go.. and then grab hard and force all of there body weight to the ground and shout out to the other person what part your on .. elbow , wrist ect .. so you have it at the same spot .. and then pull real hard on there hands .. and watch them fall .. 
i have alot more others but i cant type them all in 
have alot of fun doing these and report back if you tri them 
[]Deace 
[This message has been edited by DJ_ShuGGz (edited 21 April 2000).]


----------



## Squirt

hey, i just remembered another one that i completely forgot about before!! i'm such an e-tard sometimes.... j/k.
take a little squirt bottle (no, i am not a bottle) of water, and make sure the bottle sprays a gentle mist.  no big drops like rain or anything.  spray it in the air tons of times and let the mist fall over you like a cool, light sheet.  close your eyes, too.  it's so refreshing.
-- squirt
------------------
"I just got lost in thought.  It was unfamiliar territory."


----------



## SpheriCal

Ok, here's one that's similar to the first post, but a little different.  This one blew me away last week while I was rollin'.
You need two or three people for this one.  Person One is the one rolling.  Peeps 2 and 3 are friends for support.  You can get by with only two people total, but the third makes it a little bit easier.
Also 2 Vicks inhalers are needed.  You can get by with one but I prefer 2.
1.  Have P1 squat down on their haunches.  Take 10 slow deep breaths.  P1 should have eyes closed.  P2 can help count them off.  Breathe in through the nose and out through the mouth.
2.  After breathing out for breath #9, on the last breath P1 slowly stands up while inhaling the Vicks.  Not too fast!  It should take about 2 secs. to stand all the way up.  This is where P3 can come in handy, to guide P1's speed on the way up, but P2 can handle this alone. 
As P1 begins to stand up on the last breath.  P1 inhales like the previous one's but this time puts both inhalers in his/her nose, so P1 gets a deep breath of Vicks.  Inhale all the way up until P1 is standing. P1 keeps eyes closed!  P1 will slowly lean back and exhale.  P2 is there to catch and support P1 as he falls back.  The stand up and lean back move should be a smooth motion.  P1 should start to lean back as soon as he stands all the way up.
The feeling is incredible.  It feels like you are floating on a cloud and there is nothing around you.  When you open your eyes it's like you were transported somewhere else.  Amazing!
Let me know if this worked for you!
PLUR


----------



## ELord

if you wanna get the feelin that your really breathing in life with VIC's.....get a Newport and some vics....dip your finger in the VIC's and coat the white part of the newport with a thing layer of it....holy shit...you won't know what hit you!!!


----------



## ~KandiE~ aka *StarShinE*

DAMN CRUSH!! After readyin that i feel like im rollin!! Hell yeah--that shit is tha bomb!!  You got me all excited, I cant wait to get an X-Hug!!! hehe =)
--Well, here's one of my fav's...nothin special.
--The ICE CUBE MASSAGE:~WARNING~:This WILL make you(the person getting it) horny as hell so be careful..hehehe...ok pick your partner..tell him/her to lie down on the floor and have them take off their shirt,or just pull it up so that their whole back is showing. Then stradle him/her and sit on the lower of his/her back..actually its their butt..you want their whole back to be exposed..
Then get a tray of icecubes and get 2, one for each hand. Rub the ice cubes all down the middle of his/her back, then use left hand with the ice cube and go down the left arm and use right hand with the icecube and go down the right arm both at the same time..all the way to their finger tips...come back up and keep running the ice cubes all over his/her back until they're completely melted...it'll only take a min since their body is already emitting soo much heat. AFter the ice cubes melt you can  do either of the two things, or both if you  HAVE YOUR TOUNGE PIERCED-MAJOR PLUS-->Here's what you do-----kiss him/her all over their back and neck...run your tounge ring all over their neck and back..then kissing them lightly. At the same time run your hands down each of his/her arms pressing firmly, massaging all the way to their finger tips until your hands are on top of his/hers..then let your fingers fall in between his/hers like your holdin their hand except yours is on top of theirs...while holding his hands massage them too...remember your still running your tounge ring/kissing him/her while doing this. Then just continue massaging their arms and back firmly, occasionally running your fingers up the back of their neck and through their hair. Continue the process by gettin 2 more ice cubes when the others run out.
This is GARANTEED to give him/her shivers and goosebumps the whole time.(the good kind) =) =)  This is tha bomb--im tellin you.
---If any of you try it lemme know--
***Happy Rollin!***  MuCh LoVe~
------------------
kEEp On ~RoLLiN~ aNd kEEp ThA gOoD VibEz ~FLoWin~!
~KandiE~aka*StarShinE*


----------



## ~KandiE~ aka *StarShinE*

I forgot about these!!! 
--GO TO A PLAYGROUND AND GET ON A TIRE SWING!!!!!! Im tellin you!! YOu can either have 2 or more people for this--
--One or 2 people get in the tire swing, sitting across from eachother..hold on to the chains--TIGHT--the person standing outside of the tire swing will start to SPIN you ---getting faster, and faster.
Keep your eyes open at first lookin at the person across from you...its insane....
Then close your eyes..and slowly tilt your head back, or your whole body...all this is happening while your spinning really fast...
then you can open your eyes looking at the sky...its INCREDIBLE!!! If feels like your flying.
--Or try closing your eyes and moving your head around while your spinning...AMAZING!!
ANOTHER ONE:THIS ONES GOTTA BE USED AT A RAVE--->
---WHAT ABOUT GIVING SEABREEZES!!?!?  Havent you guys heard of those?!? I get them, and give them all the time at raves. If you dont know what it is...read-->
--You need a vicks inhaler...and 2 people.
--The person thats reciving the seabreeze(the reciver) will stand infront of the person giving it(the giver)..
--The reciever smears a little vicks under each of his/her eyes..then the giver will hold the recivers eyes open and tell them to look up.
--Then the giverputs the vicks inhaler in their mouth and blows(hard) the seabreeze,(vicks) in the recievers eyes, and all over his/her face in circular motions, while massaging his arms, face etc.(This also works really good if there is someone standing behind the reciever massaging their back)
--After blowing the vicks all over their face and in their eyes...put the vicks inhaler in his/her mouth and blow really hard for as long as you can(and massage his/her face, arms..)
--The reciever will be inhaling the vicks the whole time--as much as he can
--Then the reciever will hold it in and the giver takes one of his hands and places it behind his upper back-as to hold him up-then with your other hand place it on the recievers upper chest and push hard while rubbing really really really fast...while doing this the reciver will be exhaling the vicks.
----This feeling is sooo awesome!! You can actually feel the vicks inside....
IF YOUR AT A RAVE DO THIS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




o all the same stuff excep right after the reciever inhales the vicks...the giver takes his hands and places them on each side of the recievers head..like your holding it straight
--then (do this while there is some bombass music goin) tell the reciever to let his head fall loose in your hands
--Start moving his/her head in big circles REALLY fast--to the beat of the music for a couple sec.
--When you stop be sure to hold the reciever for a couple sec's..if you dont they'll fall.
THIS IS SOO AWESOME--You can really feel the music and it gets you soooo fucked up!!
I've got TONS more but i've run outta time!!
These are all really good!! keep them commin!!  ~~Happy Rollin~~ Much love--
------------------
kEEp On ~RoLLiN~ aNd kEEp ThA gOoD VibEz ~FLoWin~!
~KandiE~aka*StarShinE*


----------



## ChEsHyRgRiN

Yes, we've heard of seabreeze's but some people call them different things. Most just say "Vick's Inhaler". From what I gather the term "seabreeze" is a west coast thing.
You're new. You'll find/see PLENTY of vicks tricks on the board.
------------------
Better late, than before you're invited!


----------



## LiLsMuRF

mOsT Of tHeSe tRiCkZ tHaT aRe iN hErE rEqUiReZ a GoOd mAsSaGe...sOoOooo...iM gOiNg tO TeAcH u A WaY tO mAsSaGe a PeRsOn sO ThAt tHeY wOuLd nEveR fOrgEt u!! hEehEe =)
1. GeT tHe pErSoN tO siT iN fRoNt oF u iNdiAn sTyLe (tHeiR bAcK fAciNg oPpOsiTe oF u) 
2. StArT mAsSaGiNg tHeiR nEcK WiT bOtH oF yOuR hAnDz, sOrTa DiGginG iN (bUt nOt tOo hArD!!) mAsSaGe iT iN a CiRcULar mOtiOn
3. tHeN MoVe DoWn tO tHe ShOuLdErZ, SqUeEziNg tHeM n aLsO iN CiRcULaR mOtiOn
4. WoRk DoWn tHe bAcK aLsO iN tHe sAmE wAy
5. nOw, WhEn yOuRe cOmiNg bAcK uP tHe bAcK, uSe yOuR fiNgErTiPz aNd 'WaLk' uP tHe pErSoN's bAcK (BeLiEvE mEeH, diS wOuLd GiVe tHe pErSoN a GoOoOoD aSs fEeLiNg!)
6. nOw ThAt yOuRe baCk oN tHe sHoULdErZ, nOw sTaRt wOrKiNg dOwN tHeiR aRmZ, MaSsAgiNg iT aNd sQuEeZiNg sLiGhTLy
7. wHeN yOuRe cOmiNg uP, dO tHe sAmE aZ u DiD tO thE bAcK...bY 'wALkiNg' uP tHe aRmZ
8. bAcK oN tHe ShOuLdErZ aGaiN! =) tAkE a FiNgEr aNd dRaG iT uP aNd dOwN tHe sPiNe, dO tHiS a LoT oF tiMes...tHiS fEeLs sOo gOoD
9. FiNaLLy, tO tOp iT aLL ofF, (giRLz, iF yOu hAvE fiNgErnAiLs...ThAtZ thE bEsT) uSe YoUr FiNgErTiPs aNd dRaG iT tHrU thE pErSoN's HaiR
....tHeRe u hAvE iT...=) a #1 eTaRd mAsSaGe..BeLiEvE mE, ThE pErSon GeTtiNg tHiS mAsSaGe wOuLd nEvEr wAnT u tO sToP! hEhe
hAvE fUn n RoLL LiKe u nEvEr DiD bEfoRe!! =)


----------



## LiLKraZe41

Get a blinking red light if you can, close your eyes, have someone hold the light agaisnt the top of your forehead and have it slowly brought down in between your eyes.  You should start seeing a trippy white light, then have the person move the light left to right in a rhythm.  After at any point open your eyes slowly and it'll give you the weirdest feeling.


----------



## MrE

I have an E trick for everyone! It's my
favorite! of course I haven't tried Crushes
tricks yet, which sound extremely cool by the
way and I definately plan on trying them out.
This trick is similar to Airplane (also
known as Floating or Being Flown)
This is called Flying to the Moon!
(I'll use Crush's friend Bob to explain this)
~Bob is intoxicated again~
Have Bob sit on the floor and hug his knees.
you sit behind Bob with your legs around him
(so your feet should be in front of him)
and put your arms around him and link your
hands in front of his knees.
In this position you should be able to speak
directly into Bob's ear.
Tell Bob he is now strapped into a Space
Shuttle and is about to Fly to the Moon.
Then start the countdown:
"T minus 10 seconds to launch...."
(Start making your best impression of a
shuttles engines in Bob's ear and shake him
around with your arms and legs)
~the rumbling sound and shaking should be
soft at first~
"...9....8..." etc.
as the countdown goes down gradually make
the sound louder and shake Bob around a
little more roughly
by the time you get to "..2...1..."
the engine noise should be all he can hear and he should be rumbling around in your
arms pretty roughly (don't hurt him tho)
then....
"we have liftoff!!!"
make the loud deep rushing sound of the
shuttle lifting off as you roll backwards
onto your back.
At this point you should be on your back
holding Bob on your chest/stomach with your
arms and legs, & don't stop making the engine noise!
Now roll around on your back, banking side
to side and back and forth and spin around
in circles, all the time making the engine
noise.
Make the announcement when you break earth's
atmosphere and cut the engines. When you do this stop shaking them around in your arms
and make them "drift" by tilting slowly left
and right.
You can really make up any story as you go
along. But when you get tired simply
announce that you're going to crash into an
asteroid.
Then just roll over onto your side and let
go of them with your arms and legs and let
them spill out onto the floor!
They'll LOVE you for it!
Everyone I've done it to has been
completely blown away! If you try it let me know how you all liked it!
[This message has been edited by MrE (edited 27 April 2000).]


----------



## afroRAVEman

i think a really cool trick is to crack people's back for them. it stretches them out and feels great.
any contact with another person is great :]
anything with water, a small fan, lotion, or bright lights work really well. i love those photon lights...they really are awesome with refraction lenses.
speaking of which, has anybody bought or used that MINI LASER DISCO 240 thing? i have seen
it for $75-$100 and i want to know if its worth it.
------------------
Know your Body - Know your Mind - Know your Substance - Know your Source


----------



## ravEn_glo_gurl

all these sound so amazing
this is going to sound sic but trust me try it 
you need 3 people(2 haveta be e tarded), vicks, really clean fuzzy gloves, and a menthol smokes(if ya dont smoke its ok you dont haveta have it)
1. sit facing each other
2. one of you smear lots of vicks all over hands and put on gloves
3. who ever has the gloves slowly massage the others face, arms, and neck (thru all of this make sure you are both breathing really deep but not fast)
4. keep speeding up the massaging till it goes to the music
5. when your hands are as fast as the music get the 3rd person to give both of you hand puffs of the smoke(stop massaging then)
6.hold it in as long as you can 
7. when you cant hold it in any longer hug each other as hard as you can and then just colapse on each other
this works really good cuz the person massaging can feel the vicks and the fuzziness and the person gettin the massage can smell/feel the vicks the whole time
the menthol just kinda finishes it off with the hug
you both get blown away
ps im new so hey everyone!
[This message has been edited by ravEn_glo_gurl (edited 29 April 2000).]


----------



## raveburn

well we have heard some of the best blowups from around the u.s. but now to hear some from one of the best rave scenes out there, south florida. whats up everyone my name is burn and time and time again i have used these two blowups at raves and had people laying all over the place when i am through i once blew up a promoter at a rave with one of these and he lets me in for free at all his raves now, well here they are...
for the first trick all youll need is a strong raver and a raver wanting to blowup..HARD. well the strong raver (meaning strong enough to hold up dead weight) must stand back to back with the other raver.they both then lock ther arms together by sticking there arms behind and locking around each others elbows both ravers should now have there arms locked. now the strong raver bends over with his face facing the floor. this should pick the other raver up off the ground and he basically be laying in the air on the strong ravers back. the other raver will start to feel like he is floating as he stares at the ceiling, at this time the strong raver should start his arms around to make the raver on his back slide from side to side.this should start blowing up the other raver. by the way this works extremely well with trance music, the strong raver should keep this up until he basically cant do it anymore then sets the other raver down, the other raver will either pass out, or struggle to his feet and scream HOLY SHIT. that was trick number one titled "airplane" as i first heard it. now for trick number two.
you will need:
visual lights of some kind if not then glowsticks.
a raver lookin to blowup (passout)
a conductor (person explaining the rules)
and 3 spotters (spinners and catchers)
first you must the rules carefully cuz if not done correctly it will not work. the rules are this: the conductor will tell the raver-"ok first put ther ights over your eyes and lock your arms in place directly over your chest THEY MUST BE LOCKED, when i say go we will spin you as fast as we can, you must try not to fall, but during this spinning i want you to breathe deep and fast as if your hyperventilating. we will spin you around 10 times. when i say stop, you have to take the biggest breathe of your life and do not start breathing again until your feet touch the ground." now you start to spin him with the 3 other spinners, they cant leave cuz they need to help catch him, his arms should be locked over there chest, and when you yell stop he will take a deep breathe. at this time you get behind him and give him a bear hug around his arms, grab tighter and tighter until you cant squeeze no more, and start throwing his body around in the air kind of savagely not enough to give him whiplash though, keep this up for as long as you can hold him and then set him down. when his feet touch he is already out cold, he wont be able to stand so you and the other spinners set him down carefully and hold him, when he wakes up ask him how it was if he asks how long he was out for, you did it right. no special name for this one but for a snappy title lets call this one "tequila sunrise". well folks glad i could be of some service...reply to this and let me know how ya liked it, and yes i do accept tips...


----------



## mcflyapd

for all you guys out there, this is the best trick to get the honies. back scratching specially in the spinal area works really well. ice works like a miracle. i rubbed ice all over this girl's body and she almost passed out in pleasure. some people like to be rubbed hard but others like just to feel the tease by just brushing your hands against tehir skin. theres only one rule, ask the person how they like to be touched. plur!


----------



## LuvBug

Something my roommates did to me the first time I rolled is called the "Roller Coaster."  You sit Indian style on the floor and someone sits directly behind you with their legs on either side of you.  You cross your arms over your chest and lean back into them while they wrap their arms around you and clasp their hands together.  Holding you tightly, they lean back and kind of "bump" you up little by little-like you're going up the first big hill on a roller coaster.  Then they hold you there for a minute, then they rock you quickly from side to side and roll you forward and backward like you are going on all the twisting turns.  Note to the person in back**Be careful to slow them down before you let go or they may get frightened, thinking they have fallen out of the ride.
Another fave of my crew is the "Hot Box" which is when you put the shower on as hot as it will go and let the bathroom steam up.  Then two of you go in and shut the door with the light off- a glowstick usually comes in handy, here.  Do the whole pass-out procedure in here, but have the person getting passed out inhale the vicks when he/she comes up.  It is so much more intense!
Brushing your teeth feels pretty good, and I like to do something with my boyfriend when I'm rolling that seems sexual, but isn't really.....I lay on my back, arms at my sides, and have him lie right on top of me.  His weight makes me feel like I am sinking into the ground.  Another thing that gives this effect is having someone spread eagled on the floor, then one-by-one, picking their limbs a foot or so off the floor then lowering them slowly while shaking them slightly. When their limbs are on the ground, take both hands and push on their hands or feet for a few seconds, then repeat going up their arm or leg.  We call it "Beating them Down"  **Tribute to Korn**
Have fun-Be safe!
------------------
Keep It Real!


----------



## Extacy-

Two tricks.     
#1. Sex
#2. get one person infront of you, tell them there getting chaced by a Bear. Move your hands really fast beside there head really fast. tell them those are tree's and make it look like they just missed the trees by moving yuor left and right hand left to right beside there head. and say this while doing the hand shit ( your running from a Monster in the forest he;s right behind you run faster, faster ,faster! watch out omost hit that tree . watch out! boom and hit them flat handed on the for head.  they get into this Trance and most likly fall down.  
Strobes help


----------



## Janada429

Try the helicopter, it is when someone puts there back against yours, and lifts you up, you close your eyes, while they bounce to the music.its like your in outerspace.


----------



## XmoVer

I went to a rave in dallas last weekend and i met this dude, anyway, he asked me if i wanted him to float me.To make a long story short....get back to back with a person, lock arms at the elbows....then raise them off their feet by bending over, have someone hold their legs, and you just lower you shoulder left to right, and the person holding legs raises the leg opposite of the shoulder dipping.It feels like and looks like you are going straight up to the sky....this rave was outside, but its the best trick i've done or ever heard of....try it and let me know how you like it
------------------
"everybody get your roll on"   BIG TYMERS


----------



## jesicat

This isnt really a trick so much as it is something fun to do. Get at least 3 people and put on big airtight oxygen suits. Kinda like the ones from the old Pentium MMX commercials where they dance and stuff. Then just go outside and play tag/hide and go seek. It is really scary but fun. Everything sounds different and you can hear your self breathing. It is funny when someone is looking for you and they are right in front of you but they cant see you cause it is really late and dark. Then jump out and scream aboogaboogabooga. Then chase them around waving their arms. They are scared shitless. Kinda funny. ok. maybe not. peace.
-jesicat


----------



## Nirnaf

I realy like glowstick tricks, and have become preaty good at handling glowsticks atached to the end of cords,  does anyone know any good glowstick tricks to use during a roll?
------------------
Fear less, hope more; Whine less, breathe more; Talk less, say more; Hate 
less, love more; And all good things are yours


----------



## EgirlE

I have one.  Its called an elevator.  you have someone squat down and breath slow until you feel light headed then you slowly move upwards while inhaling vicks vapor rub then when you stand up another person puts you arms around their shoulders then they pick you up and hug you tite.  it feels great but you may pass out!


----------



## orko

i was rolling yesterday and i ate a cadberry egg ive been hording since easter for the next roll  it was SOOOO amazing just soo somth and fun and plus the girl i really really like was there and that was fun to but if anyone has cadberry eggs left try one its soo coool


----------



## BugOutKid

In response to glowstick tricks....
1. Go to the mall (yes, I know, but it's necessary)
2. Enter the store called "Dapy"
3. Back in the Blacklight section, you should find an item called a hand strobe.  They are about 10 bucks, but battery operated, so you can use them more then once.
4. Insert batteries (2 AA)
5. Turn on (I move the switch up, to the fast position)
6. Figure it out yourself....I'm still finding new games to play, and I've had a pair for 9 monthes
------------------
Peace Love and Empathy,
The Bug Out Kid
"Do you wanna play with me?"


----------



## rollinonx

Lightshows are definatly a great thing while you're rollin, I personally like giving them instead of receiving.
Ring Pops are the BEST while rollin
Vicks:  Have someone give you a vicks (let them blow it in your eyes, mouth, and under your nose) then right after that while you still have the wave have someone give you a light show.  It's great.
Smoking cigarettes is great, too.  But you gotta be careful, cuz it's easy to smoke to much.
Pacifiers are a definate plus, they help to keep your teeth from grinding.
Sucking on ice: suck, don't chew.
Take your shoes off whenever you get a chance, it makes you feel like you are totally free.  
Well, that's just a few I have, if I think of any later I will let ya'll know.
rollinonx


----------



## LilRaverGirl

HeHe OMG you guys....the other day I went to a club and I rolled for the first time...not my first time rolling but my first time rolling at a party or a club.......I ALWYAS go sober ebcause I am the one that always has to drive.but anyway......Usually ti only takes 25-30 minutes for my roll to kick in....this time I heard that the pilz I had were excellent.....so I took one like 25 minutes before we got to the club.....nothing....an hour goes by nothing...so then I took the other half..... all of a sudden like an hour and a half after the priginal dose I was hit by a wave of energy........then I knew i has hit because I knew the original dose was just hitting........anyways.....this guy I was with gave em the usual glowshows but this other guy whom I had never emt before gave me the best damn glowshow ever......While he was moving them around my head....he would blow in my face and have soemoen behind em hug me and would move them on my eyes while having this person hug me and blow on me.....needless to say I went back to him for another one......the other thing that I had done to me was more than awesome.... this guy that I was with had me put all of his weight on him and he gave me a mad massage.......it felt like I was laying in mid air and that I was barely there....add a glowshow to that and you'll be all set.....maybe an ice-cube or two also
*~*~*~*PLUR*~*~*~*


----------



## hipporoller

I've got one, but it's kinda hard to get it right.  If you suck on someones cheek (not to hard and not to soft)  you'll be able to feel the blood comming to the surface.  (don't do it so hard you'll leave a hicky, but just enough and it feels cool)  By the way I'm talking about the cheek on your face, haven't tried  the butt cheeks.


----------



## panic in paradise

this works really well while frying. dont know about rolling ,but take your friend , sit them down indian style and u do the same in front of them. have them put there hands out like they are cupping water. tell them u are going to cut there head off. have them close there eyes and tell them again i am going to cut your head off .i know its kinda grim but its cool i swear! take your finger and slide it across there neck quickly. wait a sec and drop your head into there hands. hehehe its really cool to bad u read it and it wont b as freaky. u gots to try it!
peace love and unity


----------



## geminix88

cheek to cheek with the one you love izz the BEST trick of them all!!


----------



## THeRaVeToY

tee hee, this is why i am THeRaVeToY, cuz i am the ultimate rave toy to have around...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



FiRST TRiCK: ok, this trick requires 2 people who know how to do it... it was shown to me at supreme beings...
"THe ToRNaDo"
we'll say Jon is the person getting the tornado done to them.
Jon stands in the middle of 2 people who know how to do this nifty little trick.
the two people start spinning Jon around, and he has his eyes closed.  Jon can't spin himself, cuz stopping has to be a suprise.
The other 2 people stop Jon, and start massaging (quickly, it doesn't have to be thorough).  One starts at the top, and massages to the feet, and the other person vice versa.  
if there are more than 2 people, that's cool... i would suggest the 3rd person on the face/head.
THe uLTiMaTe BLoW-uP:
i'll tell you only one of my little secrets for head massages...
it requires nails, though... 
pressing lightly--make sure it's light, youdon't want to cut the person-- drag your fingertips over the inside of thier arm.  go up the arm, over the shoulders, and past the ears, going up the face.  go up to the hairline.  now you can press a little harder.  make patterns with your nails thru thier hair, being sure to alternate staying in one spot with big, sweeping movements.
spontaneously change direction--using a vicks inhalor, or even just blowing on thier face while doin this is unbelievable, also... it may not blow you up, but it can help you get to peak faster.
the scalp/temples/back of the neck are all REALLY sensative, massage and touch those areas as much as possible.
i'll divulge more info later... if you're ever goin to a CT rave, drop me a line so i can find you--when i'm at a rave, i can't stop massaging people!!
~~*LauReN*~~
[This message has been edited by THeRaVeToY (edited 22 May 2000).]


----------



## ChEsHyRgRiN

Alright, kids! I came up with two new ones this last weekend. They're simple and border on "childish", so beware!
1) Blow *yourself* up
Take a couple of small, hard to blow-up balloons, and hand them to someone that isn't "quite" peaking yet (they can feel it coming though). Now, as if you *really* need the balloons, ask him/her if they would be so kind as to blow up these few balloons for you. 
(I think you all know where I went with this (no nitrous).
After they manage to get the first or second one blown up, the trick will have (should/have if you time everything right) already done the work.
I don't think I really have to expla this one too much. I think we've all gotten a little light-headed blowing up balloons for a party. However, if you do this with a little flair, after you hand them the balloons, leave the room for a bit and just *listen* to em' try to blow up the balloons. If it works right, come back in when you hear those noises only someone rolling makes. When you return, bring them something fuzzy to hug and just take the balloons, hand them they toy or whatever and tell them to "Go play!"
2)This one I thought of remembering things I used to do to gross kids out on the playgroud in elementry school.
Not everyone can do this, but if you put your mind to it, it's possible.
It creates a headrush like you wouldn't believe! It's not a "scary" breathing thing. So for those of you that don't like those (i do) kinds of tricks this one WON'T "suffocate your brain".
Force blood into your head.......
Need me to explain? Okay. 
Sit down any way you like (indian's best). Grab your knees for support. NOW. Take a deep breath and......
Bear down!! HARD!! (like you're taking a <ahem> big dump) Push until you can't. 
This isn't too pretty to look at (but it can sometimes be funny) because your face turns red and tiny little veins pop out. 
Also, this is no more dangerous than fully hanging upside-down. *BUT* it may give you a nasty headache if you're not careful. So, I would only do this maybe once/twice a night.
Let me know if you like.


----------



## Steelflite

I haven't seen this on the board as of yet, so I'll volunteer it up. My friends and I somehow wound up rollin' in a motel room that was equipped with a jacuzzi. It was insane....I thought it was the biggest blow up I had ever had - until I hit the nitrous. I swear I thought I had died. And I must have looked like I was enjoying it, 'cause
as soon as I opened my eyes, two of my friends dragged me out and hopped in themselves.


----------



## Jake786

*pop rocks
blow pops
*ring pops
*mass rub-down
*vicks
some type of *inhaler
*hand orgy
kissing: french/normal
X-hug
Light shows
*Masage any and ALL!
bare-foot
dancin yer ass off!
Have someone lock arms in the back (back2back) and one person is on the back of the other supported by the other. two other people grab each leg and move in up and down in a fl0wing motion and the guy who has the other on his back is *bumping* up and down and the guy looks like a wet noodle flyin around, it feels great!
*****just don't drop the person*****
*****Make sure the person who is holding the other on his/her back knows how 2 hold someone on their back*****
if that made sense, i hope so hehe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if it doesn't then just let me know
PLUR!


----------



## phrayzier

among my favorites:
-the "Floor" - it's been mentioned, but I love laying face-down on the floor and having someone pick up my arms/upper torso while my head is relaxed (with some heavy fuckin' trance on -- always!!), swinging me slowly back and forth with the music, and then taking what feels like a year to lower me back down to the ground.  Once I'm down, I usually stay there for at least another 5-10 minutes...   OMG!!!
-I love giving this one more than I like receiving it - it's nothing that'll blow anyone up to extremes, but it's a damn weird feeling.  anyway, get someone to lay face down on the floor with their arms out in front (superman style).  Kneel at the feet, facing their outstretched body, and slowly and with as much physical contact as possible, slide your body (hands, arms, face, then torso, etc, etc) up the length of theirs until you're lying on top of them.  Once you're there, and WITHOUT STOPPING, begin sliding your feet back up towards your hands, until you've glided completely over them in one smooth, gradual motion.  REALLY trippy!!
anyway, hope they bring you pleasure...


----------



## Starla

Hey, I just wanted to say all these tricks sound so cool I can barley wait till Saturday!  I've only rolled 3 times, so I'm new, but noone's ever done any kind of trick to me while I'm rolling.
However, this Tuesday when I was rolling, my friends friend asked me if I wanted to do something that would make me feel really good while I was rolling and I said yeah, so me and my 2 friends  went w/him and his friend out to the car to ride around and he explained to me how to do a whippet.  And OH MY GOSH!  It was the best feeling I have had yet while rolling!  Everyone should try doing a whippet while rolling, it was off the hook!
Just thought I would share that w/ya'll!
*
**  
******
***Starla***
******
***
*
[This message has been edited by Starla (edited 18 May 2000).]


----------



## Quango

okay this happened to me a long while ago, and it just barely came back to me
while i was just dancing away some girl came up to me and put these strong perscription glasses on me. ive got perfect 20/20 vision. and these were like bottle cap glasses, well anyways it felt so damn weird i guess its kinda like making yourself dizzy.
well maybe it was just me but if someone actually tries it please tell us what you think about it


----------



## BeansForMe

Here's a fun one if you're at home or having a party or whatever.  Very simple, but will toast you.  You will need the following items.  One Vicks pad (i prefer peppermint oil extract, but it won't matter)  And you can stick your pad in the microwave for a few seconds if you wanna be hard-core.  Next, a dishwasher.  This is where it gets fun.  I'm sure you get the idea now, but i'll spell it out for those of you that don't.  Run the D/W empty with NO soap about 10 or so minutes before.  Cover your face with the vicks pad and then open the D/W.  Wait for the steam (it takes a second longer than you think to hit you) and inhale on ur pad.  You will fall down.  Have fun/Be safe


----------



## Zooma

Has anyone ever tried the freezer trick?? i didnt read every reply, but i havent seen anyone mention this one yet.....
take a vicks inhaler and stick your head in something cold--like the very back of the freezer, preferably when the freezer kicks on and the cold air's blasting out. take HUGE, deep breathes of the cold air for a couple minutes. Then, while keeping your head in the freezer, start snorting the shit outta the inhaler. Take a couple more big hits of the cold air & right before you take your head out, hit the inhaler again & hold your breath. Take your head out, close your eyes and enjoy! INCREDIBLE!! you should have someone with you cuz its put me on my ass many-a-times........


----------



## Nirnaf

fuzzy, multy colored pipe cleaners  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



specialy if you wind them around your hands and arms.


----------



## AtomicPurple

Few things that are fun...
-(I think it's a classic but I haven't seen it mentioned) K-Y Jelly, everybody puts their hand together, somebody spill the jelly over the hands, and everybody start rubbing their hand over the other people hands. It's really cool.
-At the last rave somebody asked me to take a picture of em, I agreed, but since this was just after the k-y thing, my hands were quite not really having a good grasp on the kodak (it was one of those disposable cameras) and it took me forever to locate the flash button, and I had to hold it for quite a while to be sure the flash would work. It's then that I discovered that it was really trippy to look into it, I was amazed but I had to stop soom since it's technically impossible to push one of those flash button with k-y on your hands  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) So what I'm thinking now is to bring kaleidoscopes to the next rave, also a flashlight or a photon light to provide light at the end of the tube. I think this could be awesome.
-Dancing very hard/fast way beyond your limits and then stopping (preferrably on spacy sound between two songs) the rush you feel is incredible. 
-Bring a balloon, and just hold it in your hands you can feel the bass through it.


----------



## Trinity

You guys have to try this one!  One night a few friends and I rented a hotel room to roll in.  When all of my friends were outside smoking (I don't smoke), I decieded that I wanted to take a bath.  So, I put one candle in the bathroom, made the water totally cozy, turned out the lights and climbed in.  The fun part is when the tub is almost full, you turn the knob to shower, so you have water sprinkling down on you.  It is wonderfull!!!
------------------
*peace, love, and most important-happiness* -Trinity


----------



## YELLOW

1) Tell a close friend to close their eyes,
then, very slowly and gentle kiss them on one of their eyes.  And please use your tongue for their sake.  Works awesome.
2) I know messages are great, but do this.  When you are rubbing his/her back, feel for tense areas.  When you find one and you will, slowly press and message it in and then hold it for 5-6 seconds and then very slowly release.  You must slowly release.
My girlfriend always collapse one me.  Works sweet.
3) Stand straight up with your arms pointed out to the side.  Close your eyes.  Take a few deep breaths.  Fall back and have a friend catch you as close to the ground as possible.  This one might be too much for some people cause it can be freaky.  But don't knock it till you try it.
------------------
"It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice"
-Scooter


----------



## ChEsHyRgRiN

Visual kalediscopes (the kind where you can see through) are awsome to play with. If you have one that's got a clear globe kinda thing on the end of it (more like a big glass marble), try putting it directly against a TV screen. You can see the pixels of the screen magnified into these cool rainbow colors. And when the people (or whatever) move on the screen, the collors in your 'scope do some funky shit! Try it!
------------------
They don't *have* meetings about rainbows.


----------



## HumanGlowStick

My friends call this walking through the matrix.
Might be out the question in some areas, but try walking through a laundry mat late at nite.  Just walk.  In our town we have a long narrow one next to our favorite club and everytime we roll we walk through there instead of staying on the street.  The quietness, bright light, and being surounded by walls of washing machines gives me the willies some nights.


----------



## xcr8tedamnstr

this one sounds a little painful...but feels very gooood !! have someone pour hot candlewax on your body. I recommend starting out with the stomach area until you find out your own pain tolerance..sometimes the wax collects in one area and starts to get a little hot so have some ICE cold water handy to cool things down...but you probally won't want to..hee-hee  I also recommend doing it somewhere other than on the carpet(a bitch to get up)...best for me in a hot bath, water drains easy, sweep up the next day, or lay down an old blanket.  Dont be afraid to improvise..Again, a little freaky but gets the job done.  ENJOY
------------------


----------



## Jake786

those trippy glasses(i dunno what they r called!) work really good, ya'know the ones people wear while getting a light show.
------------------
Roll hard, Rave on
PLUR!!


----------



## LilRaverGirl

hehe......someone at the last party I went to put the glasses on y friend and I gave him a glow show...they saw how bad I was doing and go to give him one of their own.....just then the lights went on....... bammmmm!!!!!!!hehe It was the po-po's.... damn that sucked........
------------------
"You and me baby aint nothing but mammals so let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel....get horny now"  The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## HumanGlowStick

the glasses that give you fly vision...make you see 100 of the same thing?  if that's what you're talking about, yeah they're badass.
And yeah popos always pick the wrong times to bust parties.  My best roll ever (and peaking at the time) was cut 2 hours short b/c some dumbass sold an undercover pills.  Bam...they close down the club.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
"You waste time all the time.  So why not get wasted all the time and stop wasting it?"


----------



## Sir-Rollz-A-Lot

I don't remember what we called this trick but it was a pretty good one I thought.  First there should be the person getting the trick performed on them and like three people to help them out and a flash camera and a completely dark room.  First the person crouches down and starts to hyperventilate (take deep breaths really fast).  Then when they havehyperventilated enough about 30 seconds or so two of the helpers stand the person up slowly and start to spin them in circles, gradually getting faster and faster.  Then when the person is going really fast stop them in front of the third person and that person takes a flash picture right in front of their face.  It is such a rush if performed correctly and it makes the person feel like they are in a totally different world.  Have fun with it....
peace


----------



## Raige

If you smoke then try som Menthol Cigs. I hope this hasn't been sugested already.
------------------
Woooooooaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## SleekFreek

I haven't read all of them but I did real alot of them and I havent heard any one mention e hugs...You know where you find someone bigger than you(this is usually for girls) sit in his lap on the floor hug your legs get in to a ball he sits indian style with you in his lap, wraps his arms around you and just sarts rolling around your head is down in your Its not that great of a description but if you've done it before than you know what im talking about it feel like your on a rollercoaster *get roller coaster* J/K
------------------
'Cause every time I go to try to leave
Something keeps pullin' on my sleeve
I don't wanna, but I gotta stay
These drugs really got ahold of me


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

okay.. well this isnt a really big deal..  but  if you do it youll like it.. hehe.. 
simple fun.. when giving handmassages to ur friends (which feel really f'in good hehe) use a yummie sented hand sanitizer like the blue one frum bath & body works.. or peppermint.. we started doing this by accident one time because i was using my hand sanitizer at a club and my friend grabbed my hand to get me up to dance and when he felt the sanitizer he was like "wow.. rub my hands with that!" 
i mean i knew i liked it but i just thought it was cause i was rubbin my hands.... he was tellin me how good it felt cuz the rubbin was slippery, and the sent was sooooo nice... and that cause the the alcohol dries it cold.. that felt really good to hehe..
its hard to type.. hhe.. just try it youll see.. =o)
make sure its a nice smelling one... a strong alive sent is best.. like juniper, or peppermint.
------------------
~*P*L*U*R*~
Smoochies, Glitter and Lollies ~
~*Princess


----------



## Tha miss ©az

ok this is actually a pretty good trick.
you put the rollers hand with it`s palm up and than slap it real hard. after you did that the roller must make a fist(really tight)
Then you start rubbing the fist...fingers sides...everything.
Ask if her/his hand is tingling(which is a good sign) if it`s tingling you gently open the rollers fist with your fingers.
You rub the handpalm and fingers for a little while and then you pick the piece of skin in the handpalm(center)with your thumb and indexfinger and pull it up and then let it go again. It makes your hand feel really weird
we call it letting the ghost out of your hand
I hope you people understand it a little
Plur!!!
------------------
~Life`s like a dick, when it`s hard, Fuck It~


----------



## atomicbob

my absolute FAV rolling trick is really simple... 
you only need two people... 
make sure that person 1 is standing in front of a couch or bed... person 1(we'll call him andy) puts his head down, like he's looking at a bug on the sidewalk, person 2(we'll call him dale) puts his hands together and pushes down as hard as he can on the back of andy's head... while at the same time andy is pushing up as hard as he can... 
dale should push down for about 10 seconds at the most and then let go as quickly as possible... it totaly sends you flying into another world... 
a good follow up to that is to have a vicks inhaler ready to blow on thier faces the second they pass out...
be careful and have fun...
------------------
~feel the vibes...
-jon


----------



## LilRaverGirl

MasterContRoll....... take a little bottle of lotion and get a hand massage......I know thats not the best but it does feel great and it can be done at clubs...... get in front of the speakers and feel them....... I saw a chick doing this at the clun I went to the other day and she was there the WHOLE night I am not kidding......hope that helped some......
------------------
"You and me baby aint nothing but mammals so let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel....get horny now"  The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## ChEsHyRgRiN

Hi, all!! 
I haven't been around for a while and haven't been able to post but I would like to just give out a quick "after-school special" here about so-called "pass-out tricks".
A few weeks ago, at a party, I almost caused myself great bodily harm by being stupid and not following one of MY OWN biggest rules regarding these kinds of tricks.
NEVER-EVER-*EVER*!!! DO THESE TRICKS BY YOURSELF OR UNATTENDED!!!!
I won't fully go into my deprevity but for the benefit of others, I'll relate the cause and the effect. (Because I don't want anyone else to make the same mistake (AND it's a damn good trick if you do it right!) 
I LOVE blow-up tricks! And I'm always tryiing to think of new and better and more fun tricks to try and do on people. At this party about 3 weeks ago, I decieded to "super-size" my trick, the Cliffhanger.
My friend had just been playin' with me and went off to do something else in the same room, but *I* thought she was still "watching" me. Which is MY fault not her's! So here's what I did.
I started out on the floor (on my back) and began to breath heavily (started hyperventilation) till my ears began to tingle. Then I sat up and got into a crouched postion w/ my head down and began the breathing again. Once I began to feel all tinglie, holding my last breath, I JUMPED into a standing position and quickly applied equal pressure to both sides of my jugular on either sides of my neck with the base of the palms of my hands (my fingers are on the back of my neck and my thumbs are closest to my shoulders) in order to constrict the bloodflow (not the oxygen). 
<that's the trick but here's my folly>
I not only passed-out standing up, I fuckin' fell backwards (free-fall) hitting a closed closet door, bounced twice, I landed on the floor, and I slid down at an angle hitting the back of my head on the bottom door hinge, finally my head landed in the corner of the room where the carpet meets two walls. 
The ONLY reason I know this is because I was told by someone else. *I* didn't know I had hit my head till I touched it a few minutes later and had a HUGE bump on it! 
My friend had lept over to me after hearing my dead weight hit the floor of the 2nd floor apartment.
While all this was happening, in my "mind", I was somewhere else. I had left the party, onto other things, in other places, feeling as though I had finally moved to a place I enjoyed being in when..............
*&%@#&^%*@#$%-BAMMM!!!
I find myself lying on the floor, disoriented by my trip and the fact that I was standing "a few hours ago"
(if you catch my drift); staring at a CD book/walet with the right eye, and scanning my "new" surroundings with the left. Which in the position I was in, consisted of a blank, featureless, white wall. And like some kind of movie where a lady faints, I flutter my eyelids and find my g/f (female friend) sitting on top of me begging the questions "Are you alright?" "Can you hear me?" "How many fingers am I holding up? Seriously! I don't want you to have a concussion! How many fuckin' fingers am I holding up?!"  I got it right-2, and sat up and saw the group of my other friends, that had heard the noise from the other room and had come in to check. After we assured them I was fine, I knew I had just made the biggest mistake you could ever make on E. And it was one of those "life lesson" kind of mistakes.
The sad part is, is that if I HAD sat down like I wanted to, I could say I would have had the most religous experience of my life.
Now, I don't want anyone to reply to this post (unless it's about the trick itself. It's a great one if it's done properly), this is basicly just a glorified BUMP with a trick in it. But I also want everyone to know that sometimes you can make bad decisions, EVEN if you are the most experienced. Any and all of these tricks can possibly cause admge of one sort or another. Like in another post I read about this kind of thing, you will ALWAYS want someone to be there with you, because you NEVER know when something might go wrong and that one person caould be the only thing keeping you from the hospital or (gawd forbid) the morgue. Then we'll have to read about your ass in the paper and get just a little more reason for the cops to come down harder on all us E users.
It's a mistake I won't ever make again! Please learn from mine so that you won't have to be taught that lesson yourself.......
PLUR
------------------
They don't *have* meetings about rainbows.
[This message has been edited by ChEsHyRgRiN (edited 13 June 2000).]


----------



## partydiva

Gosh this is all the way at the bottom but hopefully it will help SOMEBODY out! This trick is good for peeps who are wary of hypervenilating cause it still blows you the **** up BUT it has nothing to do with breathing. (however if the person is into that sort of thing they CAN of course make themselves hypervenilate while the trick is in progress)
You need at least 3 people for this but naturally the more the merrier!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 You also need a bed or large soft landing area {down comforters, blankets, beanbags heh heh, or large cushy couches are all good alternatives but it has to be a VERY soft place}.
1.The person wanting to be blown up stands in the middle of the other two (or more). 
2.The two people gently push the middle person back and forth, altering the speed and force. The middle person will start to get a little dizzy by this time. ***They may not be able to even speak up and say if they get TOO dizzy or overwhelmed so keep an eye on them so they are comfortable!***
3. The outside people rapidly spin the middle person in tight circles 3-5 times (or more if they really seem to like it but not TOO much cause there is still another step). {Again, make sure the recipient isn't the type who gets motion sick or anything}.
4. Finally push them gently onto the bed/landing area. I guarantee they will not be able to move for at least a few seconds. He or she may even be need to be helped up.
It may sound like a lot of steps but honestly the whole thing takes a couple of minutes max. However, the recipient will feel like it is taking forever!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*** You can add more to this trick if you have more people. We had about 10 of us so we blew vicks on the people pushing and rotating the  middle person and massaged the outside people with lotion and hand sanitizer wipes, as well as blowing vicks on the persons face and waving glowsticks by their closed eyes while they were laying on the bed. 
ANOTHER COOL TRICK - take a fan and mist water thru it while it is blowing on ya. Amazing.  
Popsicles are yummy too.  Tropicana makes no sugar added ones made of real friut juice so you get your dose of vitamin C and some extra fluid in ya in while you're snacking.





 party on!!!


----------



## ChEsHyRgRiN

It doesn't matter if it's at the bottom or the top. Someone will read it! This is the biggest thread on the topic and I think we all plan on letting it continue to grow!
Bump
------------------
They don't *have* meetings about rainbows.


----------



## *philasweet420*

Heres a phat one. Your hand and fingers have them most nerve endings in your entire body so this feels extra good. Completely relax your whole body (you know thats not hard to do), let your hand go completely limp...now get someone else to pour a quarter size dollop of lotion on the back of your hand. This may seem like a lot but it will all rub in.  Now, have the person start, very slowly and gently with thier one finger, rubbing the lotion in a circular motion in to your hand. Then start doing it with more fingers. Now massage the entire hand, back, palm, fingers even the wrist. Not to much though, you still want the hand to be lotiony < : )  Now, starting with the thumb to the pinky to the pointer to the ring and ending with the middle...encircle the base of thier finger with your thumb and pointer, grab tightly, and squeeze and pull slowly down thier finger applying the most pressure on the tip. Repeat to all fingers, but on the last finger as your squeezing down thier finger have the person pull thier hand backwards.  A lot of pressure feels the best on the fingers and a light touch feels better on the rest of the hand.  When you're all done your hand feels all warm anfd fuzzy. The person will be begging for another!
Let me know how you like this!
------------------
'Our parents found themselves, we are finding each other'


----------



## EctoKhild

What is up My people? Those tricks are some of the best I've ever heard. I like to commend you all on those excellent idea. Much love for ya. But I've got one of my own for ya.
Requirement:
Yourself (Roll'in)
Partner of Opposite sex (Also Roll'in)  (or the same sex if you want its all the same)
Ice Cubes
Thin peice of Fabric (i.e Cotten shirt)
Note: Before you start the trick put a peice of ice in your mouth so it can melt to a comfortable size... You'll know what I mean later..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First Casual go up to some at the party whos under the influence of a controlled substance (i.e LSD, XtC) then ask them if they want a massage. First Massage them normally with out the ice. Whisper sweet nothings into there ear as you proceed to massage them. Then slip a peice of ice into the peice of fabric so as to get them use to the coldness of the ice, (Make sure the fabric isn't so think they can't feel the coldness of the ice) Rub it along there neck and sholders and there back... Then after a few minutes remove the ice from the cloth (if it hasn't melted yet get a new peice) Rub the ice over the same portions of the body. Kiss up the sides of his/her neck and with the peice of ice in your mouth (which will make your mouth really cold and extra soothing to your partner) now kiss them.. kiss them like they've never been kissed before. Passionatly, Lovingly.... 
*Results may Vary
Beware: Use the trick sparingly, and wisely. Its can be a dangerous tool in the wrong hands.
PeAcE LoVe UnItY ReSpEcT to all.....
-Ectokhild
------------------
Be your own Superhero, with the magic of XtC. The only way to fly.. So roll hard and fast kids. P_L_U_R


----------



## vodkalemonlime

the best trick is drink slowly 
(VODKA LEMON & LIME). just ask the barman.
This drink makes your mouth sweetbitter when your mouth is dry while 'EEING'. It's like candy flipping. Still best ** if you pick up anybody, try drinking this from her mouth or giving it to her from your mouth. This makes you so SWEET, SEXY & ORGASMIC. Don't do it with strangers.


----------



## Raige

Now I don't know who of you have a drink called Sours in your country (I am from South Africa). Try it when you're rollin.
Another cool drink is Aftershock, it makes you so nice & warm and we all know how good it feels to be warm.
------------------
"Picture me rollin..." - The Late Great Tupac Shakur


----------



## eRookie

Last time i rolled, i had a speedy roll, and i was finding a lot of fun things to do.  
1)  fill a tub up with only cold water and jump in.  it will be very cold but take it, the chills are unbelievable.  have a towel ready for when u jump out cause u will want to warm up.
2)  take a shot of hot sauce, the hotter the better.  do it quickly so u dont taste it.  your mouth will be on fire, but it will feel good.  if u can, try not to cool your mouth off with water.  sooner than u think your mouth will cool down, it will only be "on fire" for a couple of seconds, but if u can take it the rush is sooooo good.
let me know if anyone tries these what u think.


----------



## TuckerBoi

Ahhhh....
More on water:
Showers are nice while rolling. Doing it with a loved one is even better.
This past weekend, I was at a party, and it was so freakin' hot. For a good part of the night though, it was raining lightly. I went outside, and it felt SO good. The cool raindrops  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you get the chance, try to go somewhere where it's quiet, and peaceful, but outside. You really learn to appreciate nature while rolling.


----------



## Yoyi

This one is really simple...
Walk to someone (hopefully you know them...if not get permission) give them a great big HUGZ and mean it!!!  They will know if you mean it.  
------------------
"Our life is towards happiness"


----------



## mjc09094

Alright, I just made this up.
I did it just now, while not even rolling and it was awesome!  It is sure to knock you on your ass while rolling.
Okay....
1.  Be sitting make sure nothing is behind you in case you fall/lay down.
2.  Take 5 deep breaths, be sure to exhale all the way out.
3.  Hyperventilate yourself.  It works best if you use a bag.
4.  When you start to get all tingley and numb  exhale all the way out and hold it as long as you can. 
5.  Now, take a deep deep breath through your nose of a vicks/olbas inhaler.
6.  HOld it, then exhale out.
Try it!  I promise you all will LOVE it!!!!
Take Care, be safe
Meg 
------------------
[This message has been edited by mjc09094 (edited 19 June 2000).]


----------



## rainbowstar

This trick takes two extra buddies!!
1 person to blow the vicks in your face and 
1 person to give you what I think is the best "E" hug ever!
All you have to do is hug the person who will be giving you the "E" hug tightly, then have the person with the vicks inhaler behind that person ready to blow it in your face. Close your eyes and squeeze,  while the other person taps the tips of their fingers all over your back.  Make sure they do it pretty hard, so that it feels like something is vibrating your back.
Vicks is also optional. It'll feel good with or without it!!!
Trust me you'll be rolling face when you open your pretty, little eyes!!
Remember to always play safe!
[This message has been edited by rainbowstar (edited 19 June 2000).]


----------



## *philasweet420*

For any of you out there who do yoga, do it while your rolling!!!! It's awesome! If you never done yoga, just stretch. It feels great.


----------



## sorya

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this before but this was the best trick ever I have exprienced so far, when two weeks ago my friend and I went to this rave and there where couple of guys and girls who would perform this: 
they would stand in a line and pick you up in the air and you up and down by extending and bending their arms while you are wearing a pair of dark glasses with blinkies  attached to them; it truley feels like you are floating in the space kinda thing. enjoy


----------



## XTC Puddle Princess

okie princess has got something 4 u tah try
ok this was done to me at samsara buh muh kandie gurlie jen aka mystic kandie
this is called takin some1's breathe away! 
its really fun but may transfer colds n stuff
YOU PUT YOUR MOUTH ON THIERS...... LIKE A KISS, BUT DONT KISS THEM. INSTEAD SUCK IN ALL THE AIR FROM THE PERSONS LUNGS AND MAKE SURE THEY DONT FALL......
i suggest tryin this wit close friends!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy.
it may sound gross but hey dont knock it til ya try it! 
------------------
luvie u all 
kandie huggies and kissies 4 all
*~*plur*~*
¤Þ®ÏÑÇÉ§§¤
*n neva 4get the music bc thats wha makes the vibe*
kandie luv!


----------



## OLMARTEEE

Ok  this is with a shower  but  Im positive that this has never been said on this thread.  Ok  you must have  a bath tub  with a shower on it   like  one of those  shower bath combos  like in a hotel.  An way  fill the tub up with HOT water.  Dont  be stupid  and burn yourself. Then when the tub is  filled  up pretty well, turn on the shower but  make the water COLD.  Now  get someone with long finger nails  to softly scrape your skin (guys  with girlfriends you know what Im talking about) This will feel totally awesome and  I know  you guys probably havent tried this  but it is  really great you have to try it.  Oh and you can also use accessories in the bath room like making the room full of vicks smell  it will add a nice twist to the water  and steam from the bathtub.  Hope I helped you guys out with a new trick   later


----------



## Evil-Extacy-

SPARKALERS.. then again im amazed easly!





                 <--- wow look at the happy face WOW weeeeeeeeee..  AMAZING! heh im all cracked out.
------------------
a E a day keeps the doctor away!


----------



## XTC Puddle Princess

okay i luv vics like most ppl when they r rollin. 
but it seems some ppl like tah put vics under their eyes.
i dont get y bc it makes muh eyes water and when i go tah whip off the tear drops the vics gets in muh eyes.
can some1 tell me the point of that??
it happens to me every parttee and i hate it!!
------------------
luvie u all 
kandie huggies and kissies 4 all
*~*plur*~*
¤Þ®ÏÑÇÉ§§¤
*~*remember when we first met...friends until the end...i'll hold u in muh heart...until we met agian...*~*---happy hardcore
kandie luv!


----------



## eRookie

don't wipe your eyes.  they are supposed to tear, just put it on and go around and have fun, your eyes will tear but before u know it they will stop tearing.  rubbing them will burn them.  
also, here's a trick for you.  brush your teeth.  brush them really hard and really fast.  it feels so good against your gums.  do this for a like a minute or 2 and then spit it out.  the more blood u spit out, the harder u brushed them and the better it will feel.  your gums will be fine, you are just brushing your teeth, and it wont hurt at all. it feels really really good


----------



## trancedance777

Alright.. here is one that i like to do..but you need to be fit. Take a few deep breaths, and quickly Do a handstand against a wall. While you are upside down, do a few wall pushups while you are letting all the blood flow to your head. before you push off the wall, take one last deep breath.... just make sure you have people around so you dont break your neck.


----------



## flipdrive

make a fist with your hand, take some vicks and rub it on the outside of your fist, have another person who's rolling standing in front of you, swing your arm back and punch them in the face, have them fall back onto a couch or bed so they don't get hurt. 
lol
------------------
AOL IM: flipdrive
flipdrive@mindless.com


----------



## Squirt

mkay, here's one.  person A is rolling (let's call her amy).  person b can also be rolling.  doesnt' much matter.  let's call him brady.  amy sits somewhere, doesn't matter, and brady stands behind her.  brady tells amy to close her eyes and relax her neck.  he then takes glowstix, or the little flasy-light-things that fit in the palm of your hand, holds them to amy's eyes so they shine against her eyelids.  then all of the sudden he starts moving her head around to the music -- not slow.  really really fast (but without breaking amy's neck).  then, when he's done, he slowly takes the light source away from her eyes and lets her head do what it wants -- float, fall, whatever.  then he tells her very gently to open her eyes.....  freakin' cooooool!!  try it with other people massaging and vixing too.  you know, the usual.
number two, kind of an easy glowstik trick, is to hold the glowstik in front of the roller's face, but not in the middle of the stik -- kind of to the outside.  then slowly move the stik up and down -- it makes it look like it's not a solid object anymore and that it's waving.  pretty neat too with more than one stik, or assorted colors.
oh yeah, and here's a li'l BUMP for ya too!
-- squirt
------------------
"I just got lost in thought.  It was unfamiliar territory."


----------



## RAMwood

I don't know if anyone has done this/had this done to them or not, but this is on of my favorites! I like to do this to either myself or whoever is around watching me do this.
I like anything trance.  So I usually stick to parties geared to that.  Here it goes.  
What you need:
-two people - P1 to be the receiver, P2 to be the guide.
-should be rollin or just about to
-biggest rack of speakers in the joint!!
I enjoy being the guide in this one as much as being the reciever. The look of pure utopia on the recievers face is almost as good as the experience itself! 
After find the biggest rack of speakers in the joint, P2 (hereunto referred as the Guide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) tells P1 to stand in front of, with their back facing the speakers.  While P1 is doing this, the Guide tells P1 to close their eyes and plug their ears.  
This takes a lot of trust on the part of P1. With P1's eyes closed and ears plugged the Guide now slowly pushes P1 towards the speaker, making sure that P1's head doesn't touch the speaker....just yet.
After about 10 sec or so of having P1 stand against the speaker and (hopefully) thoroughly enjoying the beats of the music, the Guide will lightly touch P1's forehead and slowly push it back to the speaker.
Be carful though - P1 may not leave the speaker for anywhere between 5 min to about a half an hour!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The first time this was done to me I just physicall couldn't leave the speaker for about 20 min, I was in such a state of bliss.
If anyone tries this or has tried this, email or ICQ me to tell me how you liked it!
KJ
------------------
when it's raining oranges, don't ask why?  pick one up, peel it, eat it and enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## mjc09094

Okay, I don't think that anyone has posted anything like this yet.  
You need at least 2 people, but 3 would be ideal.  This really can only be done at a house party.  
It can be done in any room, but we did it in the kitchen.  It is the most fun if everyone participating is rolling, but they don't have to be.  
Okay, so we have roller A (Alex), roller B (Bart) and roller C (Christy).  
Alex, if he is tall enough stands in the kitchen, stretches his arms up and pushes as hard as he can on the ceiling.  I am not tall enough to do this so I climbed up on the counter and it worked just as well.  
While Alex is pushing AS HARD AS HE CAN on the ceiling, Bart is massaging up and down one of ALex's arms with lotion and Christy is doing the same to the other.  
As you can see, Bart could be doing both arms by himself.  I say to have two addition people because everyone I ahve done this to, including myself, always lose themselves and usually end up falling.  You don't want Alex to slam his head on the ground no do you?! 

I know the trick sounds kind of goofy, but it is awesome!!!!  I promise. Try it out and tell me what you think!!
09094mjc@mailcity.com
------------------


----------



## Peedy

One of the best roll thingies are butterfly kisses...
For those of you who don't know what they are they're kisses with your eyelashes. Stand with your eyelashes on someone's cheek and then blink rapidly. It tickles so beautifully...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 The longer your eyelashes are the better it works...


----------



## OzchiC

One my fav's that i don't think has been mentioned is to watch cartoons with no sound
and put music on that has lyrics, like some good ol' happy hardcore, and sit and (get a massage) wait for the cartoon charactos to look like they are singing
and sometimes- u swear they ACTUALLY are
so much fun!
------------------
I have a sup-rise for you......... Come in and see..Big boy........*bang*
[runs for the door as the blood runs rapid, after a thud to the floor]


----------



## RingsOfSaturn

glowsticks and just sit and chill with my girl.
------------------
_..just close your eyes and we can walk across the sky..__


----------



## Peakin

The best think to do is to toss it off it feels mad


----------



## Natal Shark

Those Vix Nasal thingies, you know, those white one - well, heat it up with a lighter and then sniff it.  Nice rush


----------



## HappiEraver

Oh yeah kissing while on e is so amazing.  The kisses are so passionate.  It feels so good...something i recommend you to try.


----------



## Luv2LuvU

I'm new and i just read the trick about the dishwasher, what we found was incredible was in a hotel room one nite we created a makeshift sauna by keeping the shower on full blast the entire time.  We kept the door shut and came and left as we wanted to. This is an incredible feeling! (I don't know if i would recommend this at home, especially if you have wallpaper, it might just come off) We also descovered that shampoo and soap rubbing on your hands works great, too!
------------------
Life's a journey, not a destination. 'Aerosmith'


----------



## The Sheriff

Whatever ppls use for there muscle sorness in sport you know that dencorub stuff...
Put a heap on your feet under your socks and then go dancing


----------



## The Sheriff

Stand alongside someone at a bar thats tripping there head off and order a Drambue in a port glass...Light it and place hand over the top of the glass...Fast..palm down
it'll stick by vacume to your hand, you can then hold it upside down ect..Not my best trick but ya know   im bored


----------



## BrainEee

THANK YOU CRUSH!
I went to WEMF this weekend and had a complete blast! Not only was the music wikked, and the people awesome. But I tried out your X-HUG and had AMAZING RESULTS!
The first one I did was to a guy that I had met a couple of months ago. I had forgotten his name but recognized him immediately as he did me. We re-bonded instantly and told him about the X-Hug. My first attempt wasn't all that great because I was a newbie doing it. But I did manage to give him a wicked body buzz nonetheless. The second time I did it to him was somewhat later in the night after I had the chance to do it to a few more people. He blasted so high out of this world that he passed out and couldn't believe where he was!
Another guy I did it to was flying so high that he nearly fell on his ass! But I held on to him. He was so impressed that he just had to learn it and he started to spread it around.
The next night, I continued the show, and got better and better. And here's the best part: I met this super cute girl named Lee (if you're out there... smooches and smiles baby!) She just sat down beside me and we started to chat... A little later on, I asked her if she'd ever heard of an X-Hug. And she did not. I asked if I could do one and she was a little hesitant but agreed to try it.
She relaxed soon enough and got to the point where she was complete dead weight on my shoulders. After the lift-off and exhale, she was completely passed out for a full 3-5 seconds. It wasn't til I asked her, "How high did you fly?" that she snapped out of it with eyes as wide as dishes! ehhe. All she could do was say, "AMAZING" And she just had this look of wonder and pleasure all mixed into one. Then wham! She plants a big wet kiss and so we kiss for a bit and she said something about the experience better than an orgasm!
So, Crush thanks for the trick! I have to admit that I was pretty proud to give a girl an orgasmic exprience while she was fully clothed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For those who wanna know how the X-Hug is performed, read Crush's post on the first page of this long thread.
------------------
Who Dares, wins.


----------



## LibertE

My guyfriend took some swingdancing classes and last weekend when I was rolling, he taught me the move where I would run at his outstretched arm and he would swing my legs over so that I flipped.  If you know someone that can do this DO IT.  It was the best trick that I have EVER tried.


----------



## MizzWorld

im sure youve tried this, but jump on on e of those huge trampolines.  jump higher and higher then sometimes land on your butt on the trampoline or spin around.  but makes sure you dont hurt yourself!


----------



## EtenBeanz

Have someone lay on a bed on their back with just their head hanging off the bed close thier eyes and tell them to take deep breaths for 20 seconds, then have someone (of the opposite sex perferebaly) wet their hands in cold water, but not too wet, and massage their bare stomach with only their fingertips while the bed laying person is taking their breaths, after the 20 seconds tell the person to raise their head and open their eyes then have a third person vicks the hell out of them, while the third person is blowing the vicks have the person who was doing the massaging drag the bed laying person by their ankles completely onto the bed.  This should glue that person to the bed for a while. It is the shit. I call it the X-Bed.


----------



## dancing lily

This feels really good and its really easy.  First of all you have to sit down.  Now get two bottles (preferably empty glass ones of the same size [i.e. two empty 12 oz beer bottles])and place them on the ground below your feet.  Now starting at the heel, roll the bottles from your heel back to your toe over and over again.  Close your eyes and breathe with the same rhythm as you are rolling your feet.  It feels so amazing and its really easy.
Try it and tell me how it works!


----------



## Peepee

This is one of my current favs.  Playing at a playground after the clubs.  Slides and junglegyms rock but the absolute best is swingsets!!!!!!  Holy shit man, there's nothing like it!  I nearly freaked out, coolest sensations ever!
Going barefoot & playing in the sand is really cool too. 
I don't know if any of you have tried this or not, but I highly recommend it!  Let me know what ya'll think!
------------------
Peace, love & eternal grooviness


----------



## Mystik1325

u need 3 peeps fer this... **The HeArTbEaT**
k have 1 person do all the directing...
sit 2 peeps down facing each other indian style.
Have them find each others pulse (on the neck) Make sure they have both found each others pulses. b4 going ne farther.
Have them both start breathing in and out very deeply. b4 they pass out from taking the deep breaths, Have them move their heads slowly 2gether like they're looking at the ground. MAKE SURE THEY STILL HAVE EACH OTHERS PULSES!!! continue the breathing until they can both feel their heartbeats combine and u may eventually pass out...No matter what u'll feel the heartbeats combine. 1ce you do this you'll totally understnad lol it sounds a lil tricky but definately worth the time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's a good group thing 2 but u need some1 2 direct.


----------



## raver_gurlie

Hey guys...im new at this bluelight thing...but i got a great roll trick...go to the drug store and but stuff called tiger balm (muscle relaxer). get your rolling victim...take a small amount and rub it into the back of their neck, massaging as you do it too. then after it is rubbed in...gently blow on the back of their neck. you will see them start to tremble, they might even fall over..so be careful...you can also have them take off their shirt and do it down their spine. 
***hint*** dont do it at an outside party, or where it is cold..that stuff will make you freeze.....lemme know what you guys think....you guys have some phat trix tho!
later   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## emo_kid

Ok here is the best thing to do period. First off, hyperventilating then standing taking a deep breath, I call this a rising sun. Now as your rising, if you take in a shotgun of a blunt, we call this a rising gun. Get it? rad. Now, while your rolling and stoned, take a rising gun and as your standing all the way up with your eyes closed and holding in a deep breath, have someone give you a bear hug from behind. You'll need someone really strong so they can pick you up and pass you out with the bear hug. Some friends did this to me when I was just stoned and I woke up in a black room, not being able to see anything and I heard a bunch of demons laughing(my friends). Also, baby anne turned into some wicked demon break beats. Needless to say It was the radest experience ever. Everyone do this you'll remember it forever!


----------



## childraver

I dunno if someone already posted this. But take your vicks inhaler and heat it with a lighter but dont melt the plastic. Then do the breathing in the inhaler like you normally would.  Just makes the hole vicks deal more intense. =)
------------------
PLUURR
Peace, Love, Unity, Understanding, Respect, Responsibity


----------



## violaine

i just rolled during the day a few weeks ago, and it was amazing..the sunlight was great. i recommend walking around barefoot in the grass (especially after it rains), if its hot, a wet little wash cloth towel is amazing for massages.  and if anyone has a station wagon, or anycar that you can sit in the trunk, get as many people as you can and just sit inside, for some reason, being in a small place where you could still see out of was cool. these are all things to do when you roll at a party at someones plce, not a club. 
lauren


----------



## DJ SKINNY GEE

OK this is definitly the trick that will blow you up more than other one in the world. BUT DON'T try this. This is extremely dangerous. Especially if you don't know what you're doing. But this is what I used to do all the time while I was rolling. This is just for educational purposes only! Please don't try it because people have definitly died before from this. Okay, first I would chew the beans up. Usually I would chew a mixture of two different kinds at once. For instance, I chewed up 1 double stacked white elephant. And 1 lemon drop. I started blowing up fast. Then I smoke a bowl. Then here's the trick. Then I have a bottle of DUST OFF handy and shoot it into my mouth for a while and then hold it in so long that I'm about to die and then let it out, stand up really fast and then sit down. Now you're the MOST FUCKED UP PERSON ON THE PLANET! I started seeing and hearing things like never before. So, then I keep using the dust off all night as a blow up tool. DUST OFF MAKES VICKS INHALER LOOK LIKE CHILD'S PLAY PUSSY SHIT. The buzz is way better and way more intense in my opinion. You get visualls like never before. You will see shit multiply for hours. These are way better than even the vibrations. Okay there's the ultimate trick and never try it.


----------



## Raver2thaCore

Alright now...I don't know if anyone has mentioned this trick yet, but if they haven't, then this is one EVERYONE needs to try.  I call it the "shit lift"  It requires 5 people to lift and one person to be lifted.  Now, what you do is, start off like you are doing and elevator, but when you stand up, fall backwards into the 5 lifters arms.  Then all at once, they lift you up into the air and just start shaking you around in the air so that your limbs are flaling around everywhere.  Then one of the lifters counts to three, and, all going the same direction, rock the person in the are back and forth, kinda like a swing, to the ground.  When you hit the ground, it feels like you are still swinging.  It's a trip!!!
E-mail me with results!!!!  Jen


----------



## Ebola

ok so this is kinda like the cousin if you will of the sea breeze. if its been thought of before fine let me know but so far ive been calling it "hell breeze" anyways you need a vicks inhaler of course and then (im sure many of you have done this part before)to make it hellish heat it up with a lighter not to much as to melt it but just enough so you can still hold it in your mouth then take a hit off a cigarette and blow that hot ass vicksy tingling smoke all over someones face, kinda hurts your eyes a little but incorporating into a light show is awesome, and you have to play the part too like youre the devil or something but not to scary
................................
thanx for listening
------------------
why do you think we're here, to drink the applesauce?


----------



## XcentriK

I liked this trick someone showed me.  I'm not sure if it was already posted. It can get kinda loud though, so protect your ears.
You need a balloon and a Big Speaker Stack.
Just lean against the speaker, so you can feel it pumping through you.  Try and hold on the balloon first to see if you like teh feel, its gonna shake like mad.  Have someone rub the balloon over your face, arms or wherever.  Its quite intense and will leave you tingling for quite a while.  
------------------
"We let each other see the beauty inside without shame or anxiety.  We're happy and free.  This is Ecstasy."  Anon


----------



## Dizz*e*kat

I luv reading this thread, it's so awesome!!!
I've wanted to try so many of these tricks, and I've even printed out the really long ones, but here's the problem...
I've talked to my friends about doing some of these tricks, and they all want to try them, but every time we roll we either forget or we're too distracted with something else (i.e., "okay, we'll do tricks in a minute, I just need to go pet my cat first... oh wait! now I have to go smoke a cigarette!!"). 
And by the time we remember later, we've usually smoked a little bud, so we're too mellow to even get up, much less do something that requires coordination.
Grr!! It's so frustrating!! heheh, oh well... maybe one day I'll remember.
keep em coming, folks! this thread kicks boo-tay! 
------------------
Ooh, girl, look at the PERSONALITY on HIM!!


----------



## Demodulate

anyone ever notice that when you wear a hat you tend to roll harder?
I experimented with this one night..
All it took was one hat, and a AC vent..
Wated till I started peaking, took hat off, and stood under AC vent, felt the peak taper a bit, put hat back on, and felt it come back..
not so much a trick but im pretty sure that temperature effects the chemical reaction.
although it produces a somewhat less speedy feeling... which I dislike.
[This message has been edited by Demodulate (edited 02 August 2000).]


----------



## LiQwidVibeZ

Alright I dont feel like going through all 7 pages of blow up tricks so ill ad mine even tho they might be on here.
1:  have your arms criss-crossed and hold onto someone elses arms the same way ..facing each other..spin each other around in circles if your both rolling youll probaly fall so make sure its a big open space preferable not at a rave
2:  take one of those necklaces with the silver balls that everyone wears and put it in a freezer for a while.....wait til the persons rolling hard and rub it up and down on their back alternating intensity and rhythm
3:  find someone you love and let them know
4:  let someone see those stank raver feet and have them give you a massage with lotion it feels mad good
5:  pass up on a rave and go to a professional masseuse instead ...usually theyll let you bring in your own cds or tapes..take a bubble bath before you go...ive never felt so good after rolling i swear i was on cloud 9 for a week after that massage
6. lotion, lotion, and more lotion, the glittery stuff from victoria secrets is good use your imagination
7.  throw a naked e-party with some close friends but you can only massage each other...hehe ive always thought about that but than again that could turn into an orgy not for the timid
thats all i can think of right now
peace love n trance
Jessica


----------



## mjc09094

Okay,
stand up with your legs shoulder-width apart.  
Now bend over at the waist and shake your head around while you're upside down to the beat of the music.  Girls, you probably get what I am saying here....it's like when you flip your head upside down to dry your hair.
Do that for 30 sec-1 min and then stand up real fast....
Have someone behind you to catch you or a bed/couch to fall on...
I GAR-UN-TEE you that you will fall backwards!
It's awesome....try it! 
Take Care,
Meg 
------------------


----------



## motoraver

Ok I dont kno a name for this one but it was pritty kool when it was done to me.
Well first you have someone rolling and someone to do the effect. Have the rollie standing sitting or what eva you want. Give them a light show with glowsticks for a little while. Its good to have a mask wit vicks in it while their getting the light show. Ok so the person is giveing you the show and when you see the person really blowing up take the sticks and put it above their head and tell them to look up(do this kinda quick) and as soon as they look up drop the sticks. When you drop the sticks rubb their whole body up and down staring from the hands down to the legs etc. You can have more than one person helping you if ya like. And then after you give them a whole body rubb down give them a big tight hug kinda like a x-hug and they be blown away!
Becareful not to drop them cus they usually passout. Hope you guys understood cus its kinda confusing. I like this one cus it has all 3 things in it. Glow show, massage, and an x-hug   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
Drink a keg, smoke a bowl, and cant forget to drop a roll...
[This message has been edited by motoraver (edited 11 August 2000).]


----------



## dwagonphli

here's my favorite thng i bring *everywhere* with me.  go to bath and body works.  they have this spearmint pulse point cream.  it's in a tiny glass pump bottle (does that make sense?!), it's about $10 and it will last you forever.  rub this into your temples and oh_my_gawd ...it's the BEST!  you can feel the spearmint absorb into your brain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  very relaxing even if you are not rolling.
>ï<
------------------
...the bass go daa'..


----------



## Arpeggio

So, Here's theone trick that I learned was crazy awesome:
First you need someone of similar height that can support your weight.  Then you lock arms behind eachother so you are back to back (lock at the elbows).  Walk around like that for a while, then, Get the other person to lean forward so you are lifted off the ground and are basically lying on their back.  The other person starts spinnig, or moving like an airplane, and it feels totally like you are flying.  It is crazy, try it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
**no fears and no regrets baby**


----------



## skecher

If you're at an outdoor event on a hot sunny day, (well, I guess it doesn't matter what time of day it is) get some of that new sunblock for kids that turns your skin a different color.  It comes in like purple, green, & yellow n stuff. When your peaking, put it on yourself and a couple of friends and watch each other magically change colors!  You'll trip out watching it happen and the color goes away after a few minutes and your back to normal! While your purple, green or yellow, look at each other and make funny faces or say stupid stuff like "Hey, I'm from outer space bleep bleep woogaaboogaaboogaa!" Or introduce yourselves as "Hi, I'm Grape (purple person) this is Avacado (green person) and this is our friend Bananaaaaaa (yellow person), nice taaa meet chaaaaaaa!"  
You can also use it to write messages on your friends back, arms and face or something.  Or you could leave palm prints on random people, that's always fun!


----------



## Scott-E

hey, jsut tried this for the first time last night with my gf: take your bf/gf/other and start to kiss, then start breathing in and out of each other. meaning, when you exhale, the other should inhale. keep doing this and soon you will both start to fade away, and eventually pass both yourselves out.. its great, it totally chills you out, but when you come back its a wonderful feeling..  oh yea, also get a camera with a flash (you dont need film) flash that camera in front of your eyes both when they are opened and when they are closed..  i did it last night with my eyes open and i kept seeing a flashing for about 10 seconds, and it changed the color of any light i looked at.. it was whacked, but it blew me up hard. also do with with closed eyes, i felt like i was in a looney toons cartoon when elmer fudd gets whacked on the head and stars go everytwhere, it was awesome... gotta try  strobe light is the bomb too if you can tune the bpm with the music you are listening to.. 
------------------
X doesn't "fuck you up"; it ENHANCES you.


----------



## XTCraver23

I remember doing this trick when I was a kid...but it is three times cooler when you are rolling...get into a doorway...close your eyes...press the back of your hands (back of wrists) into the doorframe for as long as you can...then relax your arms and step out of the doorway...your hands will lift up automatically and it feels SOOOO wierd...
blows up us HARd everytime.
Also...if possible...designate a room as "quiet area" and if there are cats or kittens in the house...put them in there. Whenever you need a break...slip into the room and touch the kittens...you will blow up...if not...you will just feel all warm and happy...
I personally love to dance for my girlfriend...it blows us both us hard...


----------



## motoraver

yea i used to do that as a kid but never tried it rolling hummmmmm maybe next time ill try. ohhhh u kno what i also like to do. take a rag rub vicks on it and breath into it and when i breath it hits my eyes. ahhhhh nice and cold but i guess everyone does that. so maybe im just *bumping* this topic
------------------
Drink a keg, smoke a bowl, and cant forget to drop a roll...


----------



## windowlicker314

alright, i dont know if these have been posted yet or not.
1.
clench your fists as tight as possible and have another person wrap their hand around your wrist and squeeze hard for like 10 seconds, when they let go your hands will open up and it feels so goooood
2.
this requires 4 people
stand back to back with whoever youre blowing up and lock elbows, then bend over as far as you can while keeping your legs straight, have another person move the persons legs whose on your back all around, up down, just have fun with that, while this is happening get another person to give the guy whos on your back a head massage
it might sound like a lot of work but its worth it


----------



## untidyty

are u rollers from kali?
more importantly, is Crush from kali... his ex.hug and forest gump move got me reading for a while...the forest seems better more 'kuz i don't wanna bear hug sumone really kuz i'm not 100% sure on how to bear hug...& i'm not superman strong @ lifting peeps.  
but yah...these tricks...i hardly see this sh!t around my area...604 up in canada.  
all they know is glowsticks, ol'skoo liquid, blinky lights and dazzit...=p


----------



## ~*PriNcEsS PiNk*~

~*JuMp around onna Trampoline (SpELL?) or just sit in a circle with a bunch of friends and bounce. Do this for a while, and when you come off, sit on the ground..it will totally still feel like your bouncing around (or at least for me it did). Its CrAzY. Another fun thing is, get on a trampoline with  3 or 4 other people, everyone sould be laying on their backs (make sure this is on a reeally BIG trampoline). Have everyone line up side by side (laying down) and then have one person on the end roll to the side where no one is laying and have everyone roll in the same direction. Everyone will crash into the person in front of them. It feels so good! Just keep doing it back and forth from side to side.


----------



## skecher

got another one! i usually do this while taking a breather.  place your fist on your chest and rest your chin on it, thumb side touching your chin (everyones neck is a different length, but doing this should position you head in the right place. once you find your spot you dont have to use your fist anymore) then with your free hand pinch the hair at the base/bottom of the back of your neck, pull straight up and let go. the skin on your neck thumps back into place and it feels awesome.  you can feel the thump and hear it internally. your head will tingle and you gotta do it to the music.  the thump makes it almost feel like your massaging the back of your brain! this works better if your a guy with somewhat short hair.


----------



## BeansForMe

Arpeggio, on that note...  find someone that's pretty strong and have them bend down and put you on their shoulders..  then they stand up and you're sitting on their shoulders...   then they can walk around and spin...  whatever.  and you can close your eyes with your arms out...just floating.   incredible!!!!


----------



## t.MiNuS

Im not sure if anyone has said this one yet but If your rolling at home try brushing your teeth. It feels really cool.


----------



## Gatorave

Ok..Ok..I've been told to list this one..This is by far the BEST Blow up trick I've come across..and I've done them all.
I stumbled across this one night I spent rollin' by myself..
If you have access to a pool..get yourself a raft big enough to lay on.  Lay face-up on the raft with your arms folded across your chest.  Position yourself at one end of the pool with your feet up against the edge of the pool(tile).  Close your eyes and imagine that you are standing straight up and you are about to jump straight up off the ground.
Once you are relaxed and have visualized this..push off with your feet.  As you glide across the water(sometimes the raft spins ever so slowly) You will feel like you are floating through space.  Even when the raft comes to a stop..you will still be going.  I have turned all of my friends on to this..and they swear it is the best time they ever had..I also have a hot tub that sits about 15..I could start a whole new thread on blowing up in the H20..Just make sure that you have some people around..not so safe to be out there alone..So if you have a pool, USE IT !!  Let the music play and improvise !!  PLUR


----------



## LiQwidVibeZ

Dont forget about kissing strangers on the cheek and big ass bear hugs.  Dont be afraid to be e-tarded emotionally to strangers just remember to dance!  *bUMP*


----------



## fizzygirl

i had the most wonderful accidental discovery the other night...i was rollin pretty good--only my second time..and i was dropped off at my house to get some comfy clothes..anyway..on the way in i walked past the air conditioning unit thingee outside (i don't know what it's called) anyway it was blowing the warm air out and for some reason i was drawn to it..i walked over and leaned over it for like 10 minutes!! it was so awesome..the warm air was amazing and felt like someone playing w/ my hair!!!
also cool...i went to brush my teeth and didn't want to stop..that felt sooooooo good!!
------------------
That's the difference between me and the rest of the world! Happiness isn't good enough for me! I demand euphoria!--calvin and hobbes


----------



## Astrogirl

okay, here's a *VERY* simple roll trick that I absolutely love: If you're at someone's house just boil some water in a pot, place your face over the steam (don't burn yourself!) and just concentrate on the way it feels over your face. To me it feels like a zillion little fingers giving me a face massage. Also, take a few deep breaths while doing this...its very very nice.
luv,
*Astrogirl*
------------------
"Without music, life would be a mistake." -Nietzsche


----------



## Shambala

If you can find it...this is sweet... 
Tea Tree Oil and Honey Mouth Drops...
Yuuummmmyy
Feels like it seeps into you head


----------



## LiQwidVibeZ

I dont know how many of you tried this but its the shit!! Find a cheap masseuse and get the full body massage down by a pro.  Ahhhhh its so nice.
*Jessica


----------



## LilRaverGirl

I heard at Whistle 3 they had a massuese there.......my friend George got a massage and said he loved every minute of it........
------------------
"You and me baby aint nothing but mammals so let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel....get horny now"  The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Hard_e1

One word - Missions!!
The bigger the better. If no-one will go on a mission with you, go by yourself. Whether you want to go get a drink of water or catch a train interstate, you should always be up for a mission. When your mission is complete, it is the best feeling ever, and getting there is half the fun. You will most likely get lost or forget your mission, but its all good. Trust me, next time you're googing, and you get half an urge to go somewhere completely inconvenient, DO IT!!! Nothing beats a mission, and if you're at a rave, you will meet the best people. Don't do more than one thing for more that 20 minutes, keep moving, you will get the best out of your night. It is very easy to get hooked on something and do it for too long. Once my mates played tony hawk on playstation for 8 hours straight.  Also, if you're at a music festival, forget the rave room for a night, and go see the bands. I saw NOFX and Pennywise when i was peaking, and then went to the rave room later on, it is well worth it if you like moshing. Oh by the way, what's with the vicks inhalers you have, in Australia our vicks inhalers are the little sticks that you shove up your nose, i want one of the seabreeze inhalers, they sound mad. Just have fun, have the time of your life, be stupid, go on a solo mission, dance, DANCE!!! don't chill up the back and dance, open up a section right at the front near the DJ, and doof harder than anyone else in the place, you may get weird looks but it is a must try. Trip the fuck out of others, if you can, run up the wall and do a backflip, talk without making any noise, it will fuck up the person you're doing it to, fluctuate your speech speed, also fun. Anything to trip out others will make your night better, especially if you meet a new friend who is a dealer...hehe. Oh, and take a diskman with your favourite songs of all time, you will want them. One song to fuck you up - The Orb-Little fluffy clouds, better for trippers(purple red and yellow)hehehe. Has anyone had Amyl Nitrate, its sold as 'aroma' at bong shops, its a little bottle, you sniff it and it gives you one hell of a head rush, but don't go overboard, it can give you a headache, and dont operate heavy machinary.hehehehe. Wear a suit, it is mad, and go to a beach, swim underwater with goggles and glowsticks, oh yeah - my favourite tricck, get a lighter, and scratch a whole lot of flint onto a cigerette, i mean a lot. when you smoke it, it sparks all over the place, it is wild. Talk in a different accent for a whole night, you will begin to believe you are scottish, canadian etc. Buy a whole lot of magic gum (pop rocks) andgive them out to people, everyone will love you. Oh, the best thing though, get two different diskmans walkmans etc, and put one headphone from each in your ear, try classical and trance, or acid and opera, experiment. Listen to Chris Liberator. TAKE A CAMERA, take some artistic shots. memories sweet memories. Herbal ecstacy ciggies are good, smell like weed too, you will probly be asked for a drag from people thinking its weed. Coming down should be fun, dont get depressed, get delerious with friends, smoke 20 bongs, and just laugh.    
oh by the way - BUMP!!!!
oh, one more thing, take a shit, better than it sounds. 
------------------
Ozzies forever


----------



## ChEsHyRgRiN

Hey Hard_e1!
Just to let you know, about the vicks inhalers, we're talking about the same product here. You put the thingie that you would normally put in your nose, in your mouth. Put the "butt" end in first (the end with several holes) in your mouth and blow. It will concentrate the air and shoot out through the single hole on the other end. 
Now you know.
BUMP!
------------------
They don't *have* meetings about rainbows.


----------



## alexxxander283

What about swimming while rolling?  I live next to a big lake with beaches and stuff, and swimming in the moonlight (or running like crazy towards the lake and diving in with all my clothes on) seems like it would be awesome while rolling.  Anybody tried this?  Any opinions?
*muah*


----------



## mmmmSeXyE

I think swimming would feel so neat....the water, but I don't really know how safe that would be.....anyone done it??


----------



## narks

i haven't tried this but i would like anyone who has to reply and that is 
deep heat
it's a cream that's used for damaged muscles.
makes the skin feel hot.
------------------


> rollin' and strollin', its kinda like bowlin'. my head's kinda big and it feels kinda swollin'!!


----------



## Belle659

swimming is the best. the second time i rolled i was at a friends house and it was about 2am. i was about an hour and a half into my roll and we decided to go swimming. i was the first.  jumping off the diving board may not have been the safest thing to do but as i stood up there,  I was Queen and everyone and everything around me was peaceful. i was by myself and stood there looking down at the water. i could hear the music in my head and the little ripples and and the light shining on the water made everything dreamlike.  i dived in and it felt like slow motion and the water felt soooo great. it was thick. almost like syrup. all my senses were blowing up i could feel every inch of my body and it was wonderful. you should try this... but be careful around the diving board.
~belle~
------------------
"To be good is not enough when you dream of being great." - Renaissance
<^>P*L*U*R<^>


----------



## XTCraver23

God I love this topic!
We have discovered several new tricks in our past rolling sessions...I will share them now! E-mail me and tell me how they did! onelovepr1@aol.com
Creepy Crawler
1) Get one of those little mouth glowsticks and put it in your mouth. Find someone who is rolling pretty hard and 
a) crawl up in front of them and suddenly get in their face
b) step out in front of a roller all of a sudden and get in their face!
THIS IS CRAZY! My gf did this to me for the first time on Saturday. I saw her creeping up and I was like what the hell and all of a sudden she was in my face with the mouthpiece and I blew up massively! Everyone else we tried it on did the same!
Reverse helicopter (or airplane)
1) Grab a rolling buddy, get him / her to stand on a chair and inhale Vicks rapidly until they can't anymore (be sure to hold them on the chair so they don't topple over!), then get them to get on your back (works best for heavier people) and spin around, dip them down, bounce...whatever you feel like! Not only will it blow up your buddy, but since you get hot doing it, you will too! Also, if the person you are picking up weighs a good bit...when you put them down (again, hold them so they don't fall!), you will feel like you are going to float up to the ceiling! You can also do this carrying the person like a big baby (legs around waist). This works best for lighter people.
3) Stand on your head! Its a WICKED rush! I looked over and my buddy Tara was on her head...legs moving and all! When she stood up again...she blew up so hard she almost passed out! If you do not have good balance, make sure someone is holding your legs up and lean agaisnt a wall! (WARNING! Don't do this TOO much or your head will hurt REALLY bad!)
4) Stand in front of a mirror in the dark with two glowsticks...wave them around in your face...you will give yourself your own lightshow! Plus..your face looked WICKED cool!
5) Showers! LOVE SHOWERS! Also, have someone spray you with a water mister...OOoOOOOOoO...
6) Airplane spin: Spin around with your arms wide....then as you spin suddenly swoop downward like a plane swooping...be careful! This will really throw you off balance.
Anyway...thats my contribution to this lovely topic...so...
*B*U*M*P!


----------



## Hard_e1

Hey Narks, yeah deep heat is mad.
The smell is sooooo intense, and it feels really hot, i also accidentally rubbed my eyes, they burned all night
------------------
I'm not under the afluence of incohol occifer


----------



## DownSouthBoy

Anybody  head of the trick where it feels like ur sinking in the floor.....well do this.....tell the person to lay on ther belly......and relax..there arms should be extended out ward.....sobdy else is standing over there back . ...grab there wrist and steady bend the there arms upward and toward ur chest and when it starts to hurt... the peron a little bit steady bring there arms back down to the floor.....


----------



## Alithium

Get nekkid.  Being nekkid is mah favorite thing on E.
------------------
XOXO,
Alithium
aka Rachel, DJ CeRuLeAn!, and Star Child
Floundering mah way thru the big pool of Jell-O of life.  
Go sell crazy somewhere else; we're all stocked up here.


----------



## coreo

Ok. I read through all of the posts and I dont' believe anyone mentioned this one. If someone has I'm sorry for writing it again. But anyways....
really simple. You need to be in easy access of a car or vehicle. Take some friends or go alone. Bring a vicks inhaler or mask with vicks on it....
k...Get in the car and turn the heat on full blast. Play your best music...or music that you can blow up really hard to. And just sit there and enjoy. Let it get really hot keep inhaling the vicks every so often. And if you're eyes are shaking like crazy keep them focused on a light in your car...the brake light, radio light...something like that. The light will start dancing to the music. It's great. Ok if anyone does this let me know how you like it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	









Coreo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh I am rolling next weekend and I am going to try as many of these tricks as possible. I will let you all know how it goes and which one's I liked best. 
------------------
are you ready to fly...ready to leave the world behind...are you ready to fly...
[This message has been edited by coreo (edited 08 September 2000).]


----------



## **ATB**

I just did this one last weekend, I hope it is not already posted here, but I dont want to read through 9 pages:  You need 4-5 people & you should have a strobe light on slow speed and some trancey music bumpin. One person lays on the bed or floor,  this is the person that gets blown up and then you take turns.  One person gets on top of the lying person and blows them up with the vicks inhaler on the face, nose, mouth, etc. while rubbing the chest-neck region , while one person rubs the head and back of the neck (gentley), the next person rubs the belly & arms(occasionally lifting the arms gentley by the middle fingers), and the next person rubs the legs and feet.  This all takes place simultaniusly.  We all took turns doing this to each other and it was mind blowing - one person started speaking in toungues!!  If you have more than 4-5 people they can help out too - they just need to stand over everyone and wave glowsticks (just fast enough that you cannot hear them moving) around and others can dance in front of the strobe light(speed up the light if your going to do this). This is entertainment for all!!


----------



## NismoRaver

I call this one **Trust** Its a game I picked up in elementery school back in the day and recently tried it at Massiv a few months ago.. 
(note: This trick takes time because you have to find a bench and round up 8 - 10 people[but its sooo worth it])
Requirements:
1. 8 - 10 people (maybe more maybe less I say at least 8 to be on the safe side.
2. A bench or a stable table/chair that stands about 3 - 4 feet off the ground. 
3. A story teller (someone who can stand on the table to tell the story [preferably someone kinda like crush knows how to influence a person with a story] and to also help the person rolling onto the table and keep them from falling)
4. Some Vicks, I prefer the cherry flavor. you will need the vicks that can be rubbed on the person not the inhaler.
5. A blindfold (not needed because they can always just close their eyes but it does add to the effect).
Ok this trick is the bomb if done right and its almost impossible to do wrong. What you do is have the 8 people line up at the edge of the table 4 on each side faceing each other about an arms length away from each other. Then have the story teller, get on the table.. Have the story teller bring up a person who is either peaking, comeing up fast, or about to come down. Have that person stand at the edge of the table so he/she has his/her back to the 8 people, faceing the story teller. Then have the story teller create a location, it can be anything such as  a really tall building to a canyon (just create a setting so they feel really high up and afraid to fall). If you have a blind fold  put it on as your telling the story, also if they have short hair rub the vicks around the neck covering it, don't use to much but don't use to little just to the point where it feels great when you blow on it. Ok and we begin, once you have the person situated and the vicks on him/her begin your story tell them to stand strait up have your hands on their shoulders. have them lock their legs and end your story with something like "don't be afraid, its time" or something to that effect, and then slowly push them back. 
This is where the 8 people come in. they should be faceing eachother 4 x 4, have them out stretch there arms. So when the person falls back he/her lands in everyones arms. Don't worry, the average person does not weigh that much and even a 200 - 250lb person is not gonna weigh much to the 8 people if they are positioned right. Let the person fall be prepaird to catch'm but be gentle, go with the flo don't stop them as soon as you catch them.Act as a shock absorber and let your arms lower them 4-5 inches then lift the m back up a few inches and hold him/her for about 10 - 15 seconds so they can enjoy the rush they just recived. 
Remember to be careful it is possible to drop  people but not likely that doesn't mean it won't happen.. so if your arms are all sweaty  and a guy with no shirt just got off the dance floor is all sweaty there is a chance that he will slip off the groups arms and fall.. So make sure u take percausions a towel works or someones shirt.. make sure you keep your arms dry.. 
Sorry if I repeat myself threw this msg I'm at work and wrote it peice by peice when i wasn't on the phone.
------------------
No no officer, its just asprin.


----------



## XTCraver23

I am afraid of doing any tricks that would make me pass out...hmmm...I am dying to try this one though. 
I found out a new one...if you are at home and have a decent sized ottoman...have someone lay on the back across the ottoman and hold out their arms. Tell them to close their eyes, pick up their feet and slowly start to push them around. WOAH! It felt like hovering over the ground...killer.
------------------
"At least a couple of weeks since I last slept...kept taking sleepers but now I keep myself pepped...deeper still the night I write by candlelight...I find insight...fundamental moving...so when its black this insomniac take an original tack...keep the beast in my nature under ceaseless attack...I gets no sleep...I CAN'T GET NO SLEEP!" - Faithless "Insomnia"...
what a song...


----------



## LUCKY

I have to say I agree with doing a mission when you are peakin. Its the best ever, we were camping one year when we poped a pill started peakin and decided to go on a mission. There were about 10 of us at midnight in the middle of no where going on bush walks without any light. It was scary but very cool at the same time then we lay on the beach looking at the stars and taking stupid photos.....its a different high than you would get in a nightclub but definately worth a try if you get the chance.


----------



## Glitter

Ok...I think I have one that no one has said.
If your at a house party or at home rolling hard Brush your teeth it feels SOOO dope! Use a minty tooth paste. It not only feels cool but you feel refreshed and you dont have all that gross feeling in your mouth from eating candy. Let me know how you like it!!
.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.
**The mind has no limits**


----------



## rEDrABBIT

This is the best thing ever & we found it by accident! Sat. night me & 2 friends were rolling our balls off after we got back from the club cause we all ate 2 more on the ride home. After an hour passed, we were all peaking off of 4 and we decided that we had to have ring pops but no one wanted to drive. So we hopped on 2 of my lil brothers bikes & rode off to the neighborhood 24/7 shoprite, yes only 2 bikes, someone rode on the handle bars. 
After the mission was over to get the ring pops, we rode bikes for over an hour. OH YEAH.... the absolutely best thing to do is get someone capable of riding you carefully on the handlebars kindoff fast and close your eyes, you'll feel like your flying. 
Someone else try this shit & let me know bout it.


----------



## greenhaze

I'll definately back you up on riding bikes, whether you are on the handlebars or pedaling.  Riding a bike at night while you are rolling is SO much fun.  The breeze in your face is awesome!


----------



## catlady

this sounds kind of weird, but i swear it's awesome.
take scentless antibacterial hand gel (or rubbing alcohol! the smell goes away!) and have someone rub it all over your back... and then stand with your back facing a powerful fan.


----------



## sublimeroll

Fratraver and I took one of those Mr. Happy things and put it in the freezer for a little while, then we massaged each other.. bad ass, definitely try this if you have one of these, you'll tremble..
------------------
Everything's crazy in the world today, so you might as well smoke that bong anyway..-Bradley Nowell


----------



## JetGirl

I dunno if anyone's posted this trick yet in the other 303 messages, but whatever..
here's two little tricks:
when listening to music (especially trance), cup behind your ears to make them stick out, the music gets inside your head.. this only works to loud music, mind you..
and the other is kinda difficult to explain, but you have to make like you're going to block your ears with your finger (push on the little cartiledge thingy), but do it fast, kind of like "shutter ears".. it sounds messed up enough completely sober, if the music's loud enough.. while rolling it's amazing!
-Jet
------------------
·-_-^ I gotta thank god for the Music ^-_-·


----------



## Giddy126

Blow some glow in the dark bubbles in a room with a black light.. like right around the black light.  The bubbles are amazing.  They are so beautiful.  They sparkle and have rainbows coming out from them.  It's awesome.  You can get the bubbles at Spencers.
[This message has been edited by Giddy126 (edited 09 October 2000).]


----------



## rEDrABBIT

This is wierd & sounds crazy as shit but I swear you'll love it. Get some medical shampoo, like denorex or selson blue, and scrub your head with it very hard, make sure it lathers pretty good. Then put an adiquit amound around your face, but obviously keep out of eyes. Doing this will feel awesome enough because the amount of menthol in it, but there is a way to make it feel 10 times better. Get away from the water, but still have your head covered in the shampoo, then put your head infront of a fan or a blowdryer if you can set it to just blow cold air.  It'll make you fuckin blow up every time, I swear!  Let me know how you'll like it.


----------



## PhoebeStar

i really want to blow my friend up with the "how high did you fly" picking up trick.. but im not strong enough to hold him up... any alternatives?
still.. im so going to try it anyhow.. somehow i think while rolling ill be able to pick up some guy. well, maybe...
------------------
Not enough ecstacy for me, not enough life, joy, kicks, darkness, music, not enough night. - Kerouac


----------



## ~oOSpaceyOo~

Ok here's 2 strange trix that I'm not sure if they have been mentioned before..
Ok get a bottle of sex lube gel and squirt a bunch into your hand..
now, you and a bunch of other people (works best with about 6) works ok with 2 though..
All you guys mash your hands together, and feel the gel inbetween each others fingers..
You just all slide your hands around together, and it feels fucking awesome!
Your hands are a lil sticky after but it dries right up, or else go wash your hands...
The other one is the bear hug..
Sit on the floor with your knees drawn up to your chest, and have someone sit behind you with their legs wraped around your body and your legs...
Have the person behind you hug your shoulders, and wrap their legs around you so that you are just a tiny ball in space..
You feel SOOOO small when the person squeezes!!
Then the person lets go very very slowly, and you feel like you're getting really fat!
or you feel like you're expanding!
It's fucking awesome!
=)
*SpAcEy*


----------



## 420superstar

i don't have a trick, but i wanted to say if you go swimming, please be really really careful and have someone sober with you...last winter me and my friends decided to sit in the hot tub while rollin...yea it feels awesome, but my friend passed out and slid under the water, she almost drowned cause everyone was too relaxed to notice she was gone...so everyone please be careful with everything you try...
------------------
**it's ok, if it's ok**


----------



## xxRickxx

I have a few....make a fist with your hand and rub the thumb and finger side of your closed hand up from the small of their(person x-periencing's) back start out with soft and slow movements going back and forth from one side of their torso to the other and then once you move up their back a little rub harder and faster until you get up to their neck and then open up your hand and run your fingers through their hair up over their head and onto their forehead....this is fucking amazing.  You feel like all the energy in your body get compressed and then pushed up into your head and then explodes through the top of your head...fucking great!!!
another one is to just suck on someone's toes or fingers with a few ice cubes in your mouth...be sure to let the ice touch their skin periodically..it's great because you get the warm and then cold sensations all at once ....
another one is to simply put vicks on your nipples...doesn't hurt but tingles mad style gets you damn horny though!
have fun
------------------


----------



## CorruptGirl

Ok I've got a couple so lets see if I can explain them well enough.
I only know about these because someone has done them to me so I really can't take the credit here!  
#1 Sit in a chair and have the "victim" (heh heh) sit on the floor between your legs facing away from you.  Have the person tuck their knees up to their chest and wrap their arms around their legs so that they are in a little ball.  Take the person's head in your hands and tell them to let their neck muscles go limp and to let you move their head around.  Tell them to imagine they are on a roller coaster.  Put one hand on each side of the person's face and begin to move the person's head around as if they are on a roller coaster and going through turns and up and down.  Don't jerk around too much though you don't want to hurt anyone!  This worked great on me I just closed my eyes and imagined that I was really on a roller coaster.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



#2 Even better than the first one but same basic principle.  Some people say this is like you are the ping pong ball in a ping pong machine, others say it's like a roller coaster.  sit on the floor and have the person do the same thing as above.  The person has to be smaller than you or ya just have to be kinda strong.  Anyway you put your arms around the person and lift them a few inches off the floor..you'll be leaning back a little.  Then proceed to kind of bounce them around and move them from side to side.....also every now and then dip back while holding the person and then go forward again...makes the person feel like they are going up and down hills on a roller coaster.  Then when you end the "ride" put them down kind of hard (not REAL hard) but the sudden stop will really get them blowin up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope I explained these well enough!   
------------------
I'm not evil, I'm just up to no good.....


----------



## bliss99e

i was at the BUZZ in dc, rollin hard, and this kid did this crazy trick to me. He had glowsticks, but instead of ne in each hand he had three...the bottom (thinner) part of each strick was between two fingers...and the sticks faced outwards..kind of like claws.anyway he did this funky thing raving with them, which was pretty phat, but heres the kicker: he had some kind of reflector that he put in his mouth, and got up in my face and did this crazy thing with my ears....he had a finger or two from each hand on my temples rubbing them and with another finger he pressed that thing next to my earhole...i have no idea what its called but i remember as a little kid i used to press it  in when planes would go by..anyway while this reflector was in my face he was pressing that thing in my ears going along with the beat of the music. it was fuckin crazy and blew me up. once he did this to all my friends and left we all just sat there and pressed our ears going alogn with the beat with these childish grins on our faces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Another trick...thism ight be common knowledge, but if you are using glowsticks to give a "lightshow" in someones face, do your thing, but then right as you are about to stop hold the sticks vertical in front of the persons eyes and slowly move them inward. at this point the person will be staring at the huge bright lights in front of their faces...hold them there for like 3 or 4 seconds then quickly move them to the sides while blowing into the persons face. to the person the breath of cold air (yeah make sure u are far away enough so its cold air but still in a concentrated stream) comes out of nowhere and they just get the biggest smile on their faces and give you the biggest hug!!!! 
------------------
Success....It's How You Define It.


----------



## ExMan

*Cool trick try it*

ok here is what you do move you head side to side in a figure "8" motion for about 30 sec and really get in to it even put your shoulders in to it then you stop and just relax it feel soooo cool


----------



## nemo75

i call this trick floating or flying.  you need at least 3 people for this trick.  two people stand back to back and interlock their arms together.  then, one person leans forward while the other is one P1's back (like stretching or cracking a back).  but, this is where the fun begins.  person 3 holds P2's legs up off the floor.  P1 & P2 then bob and wave up and down, side to side, etc with the beats of the music.  P2 can rest their head on P1's shoulders if they want.  also other people can rub P2's stomach etc.  fucking awesome is the only way to describe this trick.  and like crush said - don't accept tips
------------------
-I'm more afraid of not living than of dying
-if you don't live life on the edge, you occupy too much space


----------



## uforic

vicks inhaler blown into the eyes.. if you notice the inhalers have 4 holes in the bottom of them..  place your lips about a quarter inch above the holes and blow into your friends eyes.. a very refreshing experience.
*djinhale*
------------------
no explanation, no mix of words or music or memories can touch that sense of knowing that you were there and alive in that corner of time and the world. whatever it meant....


----------



## RockNRoll

Ok.. here's the trick. I have only seen this done for female's but if you are a smaller guy and have big friends it could work.
Get i chemically altered chic, we will call ours jill.  Pick her up by the ankles, and grab her wrists. start to swing her in kinda like a cradle rocking motion. slowly lower her arms until she is hanging completely upside down (keep holding her wrist and swing faster) and have her bow her back so that she goes past verticle (keep swinging her). and then raise her arms back up so that she comes right side up again. when you set her on the floor she will be amazed.
Try it out but be carefull not to drop jill.
Roll on!


----------



## flutterbyxtc

I just read through all 15 pages and I know that this was not included so read up and learn a great new trick!  This guy I met taught me this and it takes you out of this world to the point that you can barely handle being so messed up.  Go to Walmart and buy one of those cheap, clear plastic door mats that have the spikes on the bottom to hold it in place on the carpet...Now, turn it over so the spikes are facing up and be creative.  We gave each other foot massages with peppermint lotion and then stepped on the mat.  The contrast from smooth, soft lotion and fingers to the spikes totatlly blows you up...
He has also told me how he laid on it one night and almost couldn't stand it.  Oh, one more thing.  We would put the mat (spikey side up) on a car seat and massage the person while changing the air from hot/cold frequently and blaring music.  Try it.  It's fuc*ing awesome.


----------



## Sgirl5

I posted this in another topic so I just copied and pasted...lazy 
Everyone is right...hot tubs are awesome but dangerous at the same time. Never go in alone and always keep a close eye on everyone you are with. One of my friends got so relaxed she just started sinking. That shit freaked me out. But...if you are going to do it (i would recommend it, well-worth it) try this: Have someone who wants to be blown up float and lay with their ears underthe water (flat like you float in a pool)then have one person hold their feet and one hold their shoulders/hands. Have them relax enough so you can move them around and pull them back and forth. It's unbelievable, simple, and will blow you up every time! Just make sure you pay attention bc my friends and I have been known to pass out. Just make sure the person who is holding their head holds them until the come to. Have fun : )
------------------
*This is who I am, what I do, and what I say. If you like it, let it be, if you don't, please do the same.   --Ani Difranco*
*~You call me a bitch as if that is a bad thing~*


----------



## RaViNg BLAZEr

called the mini-float.  not as good as a real float but you only need one person to give one.
a real float is when you stand back to back with someone and they lean forward.  then a third person is need to grab the feet of the person lifted off the ground.  they then proceed to rock back and forth, up and down to the music.  a really fun experience.
the mini-float captures this feeling and can be given by one person.  sit down cross legged/indian style and have the other person sit down in front of you with their back to you.  you have to position them so that when they lean back their back is resting on your legs (you'll have to experiment to find the right spot).  then hold their head in your hands and rock them to the music.  use your legs to lift their body slightly off the ground, rolling them side to side, up and down, reversing them to the music.  oh yeah, they have to have their eyes closed.  i then end it by freezing them and slowly shaking their head, making it vibrate faster and faster.  i'm sure you all can make your variations to this trick as it is a great way to blow people up and i've only used it a few times and haven't experimented much with it.
enjoy
plur
------------------


----------



## Can_I_Get_A_Rocket

get someone to give u a "PUSH" if ur a raver u know what it is if not tell me an i'll reply back with what it means.....


----------



## **ATB**

Go on a hardwood floor (with pants on) and get on your knees, then lean over and spin yourself around and around on you knees - this is the best! You can do it on you back too if you have someone else spin you.


----------



## Gfluff

firatly is this one v. simple but v.affective
grap ur mate holding him/her by the shoulders with him/her facing u. then slowly move him so that ur bending one arm and straghting the other. slowly pick up speed til u r doing it in time 2 the music, and then faster till u cannot move any quiker. then simply stop and get ready to catch him.
ok this one is a little wierd but believe me it works. one of my favourite things 2 do when on a pill or 2 is play around with passing energy. whether u do actully pass energy or it is just a kind of 'i excpect it 2 happen so it will' thing i don't know or particularly care, but it feels v.nice so:
first of all grap yourself a friend and stand facing each other with ur hands clasped palm 2 palm. then both of u breath deeply and chill for a bit. when u feel it is about time one of u (sort out who before hand)take a very deep breath, as u breath in pull your hands towards u(making sure youre hands stay clasped)and when u r full breath out and push your hands back out, your patner bending his arms to accomidate u, and breathing in as u breath out. when u r out of breath he then pushes back at u doing the same thing and so on and so forth until u r forcing out so much air and energy to one another it all becomes a little to much.


----------



## SexySpice

I have to agree with everyone here.  The vicks is the best.  Definately have someone blow the vicks into your eyes.  It's amazing.  
------------------
SexySpice 
Live, Love, & Roll


----------



## bigtymerben

i have braces and i dont like using pacifiers, so i usually chew a lot of gum.  the other night i had some unusually sticky gum and it stuck to my braces.  i stuck my finger in my mouth to get it unstuck and wow!  i spent 10 minutes with my finger in my mouth playing with my gums teeth and tongue.  pretty wierd huh?
ben


----------



## Bootlegger

Bungee Jumping.
It’s best at night and tell them you want your head dipped.
------------------
And the Mission is the Mouse...


----------



## mirabii

Talking about chewy. I found some eucalyptus and menthol chewy where they vapours from it just last and last. Extreeeeeeemmmmely good while rolling. Hope you all can find it and try!
------------------
if you found out you were dreaming, would you want to wake up?
Please don't interrupt me. That last sentence took a lot of effort to think of and now I have to think of another one.


----------



## NeoMagic

if you think vicks is kewl while rollin then try nitrous (whippits)


----------



## shatteredimage addicted

A few of mine:
- Car rides. Make sure the driver is sober.
- Using a finger tip massager. Ever see on tv that thing that goes on your finger and vibrates fast? well we have one. 
- Being close to people..even if strangers.
- Kissing. I could do that all night.
- Our Fountian of youth. Go to Kmart and buy a vicks steamer,its a thing that fills the room with that smell. All praise the fountian of youth
- Get a wet wash cloth. Get it a little wet and get a nice clump of vicks and rub it over it. Place the towel around a persons face all the way do..and lift it up slowly.
- and the last,making new friends,new parties.
------------------
Shattered Image
.- Addicted -.


----------



## rave~girl

Favourites:
Giving friends & complete strangers hand massage then once u have the circulation going hard clamp your hand on either side and run them up their palm to the tips of their fingers as hard and as slow as u possibly can - its great for both the giver and the receiver - especially with sweaty palms.
Someone having an icecube in both hand and have them massage your back & neck with it.
Another nice feeling is have someone completely relax their jaw with their lips together & eyes shut.  Place both your thumbs on the centre of their lips and slowly run your thumbs along their lips - feels like they have just been kissed but leaves the lips tingling like crazy.
Blistex on the lips is also a nice one.
------------------
Rave~girl


----------



## tathra

best thing to do while rolling is to blow people up.  lightshows, massages, seabreezes, passing thru the floor, elevators, cloud9's, x hugs (the fucking best), and anything else you know how to do.  nothing beats watching people turn to jello in your arms and getting huge hugs and making new friends, and if your lucky they'll blow you up too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  also pick at least one person and spend 20 minutes or so blowing them up in every way you know how to, they'll love you for it
went to a roll party last night and gave about 7 x hugs, but i wasnt too sure about how good they were until my friend learned how and gave me one. its the only trick i've ever passed out on so far, its soooo nice~


----------



## STOP-dropANDroll

Put some Vicks under my nose and play DANCE DANCE REVOLUTION!
------------------
when in doubt, do as the name says....
e-mail: sikboy247@yahoo.com
AIM: sikboy9876


----------



## OhWOWiTSJENNiFER

Kissing... mmm... its good...and giving and recieving massages with lotion...  You just feel hella good. 
------------------
"why don't a freak like you, get with a freak like me, so we can do IT freak-ently..."


----------



## cadbeans

I have heard alot about this X hug.  Could somebody please tell me how to do this.  All I hear is great things about it and I would like to be able to give and recieve them.  thanks
------------------
Ecstasy- E-Tab baby, better living through science
AIM: CADBEANS


----------



## meka2001

Hey there well I didn't see this any where you can go to the GNC store and buy some peppermint soap It is great and you take a hot shower and wash with it and when you get out it feels like vicks all over your body !!! it is great !! 
I love kissin to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



being in a hot tub or swimming pool
dancin, cuddling with my baby  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



playing with my dogs
light shows
Playing on the swing set at the beach  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can't for get the vicks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
Now I want you to Blow me Up and Spank me !!!


----------



## slpwlkr333

kicking people that are overly sensative to physical contact. no j/k umm having in depth convos under intricate lights while smoking menthol cigarettes and weed. hey do whatever floats your boat i just fear the crash cause its bad 4 me. of course im always chillin on a bottle of fiji


----------



## Phil

I've got a big, kinda saggy afro which I hide most of the night under my beanie. When peaking (or rolling, or whatever you strange non-australians call it ; ), i love to rub my hair all over my face... its just awesome... strange?
Other than that, someone earlier said getting lost and meeting new people. That is by far the coolest... or walking around pointing at people and saying "BOO" to strangers and seeing thier reactions... making friends... thats what makes the scene what it is


----------



## Radiance

I can brush my hair for hours when i'm peaking! i also love massages, food, baths!, my boyfriend, yes scratches too, stretching, snuggling up to furry materials.. etc etc


----------



## Echo1329

I LOVE TO ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!
One of my favorite things is to get back mssages or get a seabrezze. It's so great. I like to dance while im rolling, it is so much fun especially when you got hard ass banging ass music making you move!!!!!!! 
Some guy gave me a foot massage before and it felt great!!!!!!!!
Love Echo
*KISSES&HUGS*


----------



## damon1872

i love to talk. that is my fav. part of rolling. so just find some people to talk to. everyone already covered everthing else. but try and talk to one person for a while. it is fun and you really get to know them, i mean real personally. well enjoy kids
damon


----------



## blumuun

~My friends and I have certain things that we have to do every time we roll.  Usually I roll with my boyfriend and one of our best friends. (note:none of this should be done at a party--save this stuff for the safety and fun of home)
To get the roll to kick, we walk outside or jump up and down to get our "blood pumping".
We always have lots of supplies ready when ewe begin peaking.  We have the basics--vapo-rub, an inhaler, blow pops, and fruity gum.  But we have lots more toys to have fun with--this are all GREAT for a good rolling experience...
~IcyHot--it is fantastic.
~a feather boa--all though it is very hard to feel it just holding it, put it on your face--very cool.
~A back massager
~Softee Koosh ball
~a beanie baby
~hair!!!  long hair is great.
~my friend's pet rats...But be careful!
...so there are the toys...Now here are some tricks--
*do a forward roll anywhere there is room
*If you have a significant other.  Sit on a chair and wrap your legs around their back and squeeze as hard as you can--which isn't very hard, because you are ROLLING.(don't mistake me--this is not meant to be sexual--it just feels really good)
*have one person climb onto another persons back from about 3 feet or so off the ground...Act like you are melting onto them--it really is cool--
*as gross as it MAY sound, suck on each others' toes.  Whichever you are--sucker or suckee, it feels amazing.
*TALK...That is one of the most important things you can do when you roll.  It makes you honest, so it open up all kinds of doors for human interaction.  
*Enjoy and BE SAFE...Don't do it with anyone you do not fully trust.  Please drink water--you can dehydrate quickly.*
~Happy Rolling~
--Blumuun


----------



## Bluvis

Some of the things me and my friends do is this:
1.) Put on a breathing mask with the inside rubbed with Vicks.
2.) Put on the strobe light, it makes you feel free.
3.) Turn up the heat and put on a sweatshirt or a blanket.  If you are dancing with a sweatshirt on, take it off every once in a while.
4.)  Foot massages are great.
5.)  Eat Pop Rocks, it will make you trip out!
6.)  Take off your socks and rub them on the carpet (if you are inside at home).
7.)  Lay on the floor and stretch. It feels sooo good.


----------



## Bluvis

Oh yeah also, I have these lights I dance with.  I got them from the Discovery Channel store...they look like helicopters with three little lights on the ends. turn them on and they spin. Trance someone with it..its way kewl. Fun to dance with as well.


----------



## dark falcon

Whippets, what else????


----------



## PhillyClubKid

Fuck Vicks
Fuck Rolling tricks
Fuck Combos
The real trick is just loooooooooooooooonnng wet kisses and running your hands all over a womens body.


----------



## ssilb

definately glowstix, massages, kissing, any human interaction like long chats etc(the d&m's ive had are amazing!), dancing(no shit), watch a really old japanese cartoon!!! turn the volume off on the tv when your watching either a video clip or an action packed movie and then try and guess what there saying but say it outloud and its the funniest shit ever!!!!
enjoy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












------------------
"love simple isnt it"
"love, simple isnt it."
"love, simple... isnt it?"


----------



## SumGuy

you guys, so many good tips and tricks here.
i have a kickass stereo in my car and love my car -- and awesome roads around here.  I know a lot of u will yell at me, but I fuckin' love driving while rolling -- windows down, on the ocean roads, great music blaring, sunroof open -- NOTHING LIKE IT IN THE FUCKING WORLD


----------



## the_anatomist

Here is one for you to try.
Have a buddy lye prone (face down on the floor)  HAve him extend his arms out so they are over his head (i.e. pretend you are trying to fly.)  Now lift his arms up over his head so that your buddy is now hyperextending his arms.  YOu should hold his arms up as high as you can without making him terribly unconfortable.  JUst tell him to relax and hold them hyperextended for atleast 60 secs (longer the better)
NOw slowly lower his arms down until your buddies arms reach the floor.
The sensation should be that of falling through the floor.
This trick will work if you are rolling or not.  So if you want try it right now.  YOu will think it is cool anyway.
The theory behind the trick roots from mechanoreceptors and joint receptors (the little things in the body to help determine where body parts and extremities are in space) in the arms being coaxed into believing that they are some place they are not.
Have fun with this one.  MAke sure though if you have bad shoulders to not do this because hyperexytending the arms can be a rather provacative position for the shoulder and could lead to damage.


----------



## Beezz

I'm just curious about the x hug.  how do you do it?  also what the sea breeze thing?
Also, don't forget about tiger balm (but don't get it near your eyes).  It's especially good on your lower back.  A friend of mine loves it on his jaw when he's clenching a lot.
Also if you're at home, put someone in a chair (a sturdy kitchen one), get them to close their eyes and relax, then stand behind them, holding the backrest of the chair and tilt the chair backwards (so it's balancing on 2 legs).  Now move the chair up and down in time with the music.  An amazing feeling!!


----------



## skydancer

*A classic.... -sky*
XMonsooNX
Bluelighter
posted 16 November 1999 07:42 PM
TIME TO ENHANCE AND ACT LIKE LITTLE KIDS AGAIN
1. Get at least three people sit with your knees just inches from each other and hold hands , waving the hands of the other people never let go till the end when you say fall back and fall on the ground just make sure nothings behind you that would hurt your head.
2. Kissing with Blow POP in mouth.(join lips with the blow pop between them)
4. Riding a bicycle
5. Swing sets
6. Running up and down stairs (donno why?)
7. Sliding down stairs with a pillow and have someone at the bottom hold you tight.
8. Stretching really hard
9. Massaging temples with glow sticks in hand
10. Hand sanitizer
11. Bathtub w/o water (its usually cooler temp.)
12. Energy circles and focus on the power behind it (use your brain, ya know that thing in your head) sit in a circle and try to communicate through brain waves or vibes (it might work?)
13. Glow sticks with strings. (make some swirlies)
14. Glow sticks tied to the ceiling fan. (cheap visual effect)
15. Holding hands and spinning in circles.
16. Menthol Cigarettes
17. KittyFlipping K and E
18. CandyFlipping Acid and E
19. ASHES ASHES WE ALL BLOW UP "you know that game"
20. Obviously VICKs inhalers or rub (the ones with Chinese writing are better than real vicks)
21. Warhead Blowpops or any flavor will work
22. Lay on your stomach and have someone hold your arms up for a min or
so and then slowly lay them down
23. Whippits (on come down)
25. IF your near a beach its a must to go walk in the surf
26. Massaging with vicks rub, lotion, something creamy. Strong hand and feet massages.
27. Rolling your forearm across your partners back while giving a hug.
28. POP ROX
29. Rubbing ICE all over your lips and kissing someone
30. Hoola Hooping with glow thingies on it (never tried but sounds like fun)
31. MY FAV CANDY - TROLLIES (GUMMY PEACHES) need to make a hard version
32. Ring POPs Easy manageability
33. Drink Sparkling Apple Cider
34. Pudding and Ice Cream (I personally wouldn't like that one)
35. Pour Cold water over your head while looking straight up. Use you hand to slow the water and rub it around on their face.
36. A glowing bouncy ball in a smoky room
37. Wear a mask MUCH FUN (masquerade INTENSE)
38. The white masks that go over your mouth, rub vicks in them.
39. Requires 2 people. (have one person spin you in circles while you breath deeply) spin around 10 times then the other person pick you up with your arms crossed on your chest Then they slowly lay you down.
40. Laying on your back in a chair with open arms (it stretches you out)
41. Kneeling down while holding hands facing each other, have one person breath deeply. Stand up on last breath and hug each other. If you've got the balls both of you breathe heavily, but obviously you both will be standing up, the next thing you know both of you will be on the floor so take precaution.
42. Washing someone's hands, and then sucking their fingers starting from the pinky one by one. AHHHH
43. Have a "mouth war" with gummy candy. (like lady and the tramp spaghetti incident)
44. General asphyxiation,(passing out) but if you can control it kiss while your in the "trance".
45. I don't know if my girl likes this, but i love to kiss her stomach very passionately.
46. Get in a bubble bath, or Jacuzzi.
47. If you've got a hammock use it.
48. Stand up back to back, wrap someone's arms around yours, lean over, and sway to the music.
49. Cinnamon Oil
50. Whippits while recessetating with a member of the opposite sex
51. For all the ladies out there buy some lip gloss preferably cherry flavored
52. just stand there with your eyes closed relax every muscle in your body, focus on happy thoughts and have one of your friends stand behind you. while he/she stands behind you, have them just rub your arms legs, neck, whole body, while they are doing this to warm you up, have them say to you, "ok your all relaxed, were going to get all the bad feelings and stress out of you, no worries, nothing. think good happy thoughts, just relax and enjoy. ok were going to start by building up all the stress, anger and everything else you want out. it's building up, slowly, can you feel it?(still rubbing, messaging) ok now were going to build it up and take it all out, are you ready? ok here we go," you can say something like that just if you get the idea. ok then, you friend takes their hands and puts them on your head, then he takes his hands and drags them down every inch of your body with a strong grip, he starts at your head, then works down to you neck, then your arms and fingers, goes up to the waist, bringing his hands down, slowly, hard to your legs and then finally your feet and out with toes, and when he gets to your feet, have him bring his hands out to where your toes are pointing and do that part with your toes about 3 times. it's so cool, it actually feels like something left your body through your toes
53. Frozen fruit
54. Feather dusters
55. Trippy glasses that make everything look kewl
56. Try to communicate with another person by using a weird language, staring into their eyes, writing things on their skin and see what happens. "da dee doo me mah pee poo" stuff like that LOL.
57. I saw this guy get a really firm hand, pointing his fingers out, and placing on someones head while he vibrates his hand. Sort of do the E.T. finger thing but with all fingers.
58. group sitting in a circle all of u take about 5 or 6 deep breaths on the last one hold your nose and blow you'll get the sensation your melting
59. tilt someone's head over a bathtub and have them keep their eyes open and slowly drip water down the back of their neck and geltly increase the flow till your pouring it tell them to let the water roll off their eyes - feel like your in a huge waterfall but it's only a few drops
60. putting spoons in the freezer then rubbing them slowly on someone's face that has just woken up from being passed out
61. This is what I call "brain fucking" when someone stares at you, start saying meaningless things to them over and over. But look like your making sense in your words. They will look really confused TRUST ME. "You've been brain fucked"
62. Get some Arizona Green Tea, and Mix it with lemons, limes, and maybe some lemon juice make it sour drink it or take a hit off a cigarette and take a sip
63. The egg crack on head thingy. Make a fist, put it on top of someones head, then tap you fist with the other hand, then slowly drain your fingers down their head
64. Migraine Ice" cooling headache pads with mentholated. They have 3 different shapes to fit on your forehead, back of neck, and temples.
65. Sit down behind someone, with their back towards your chest. Grab their head and sway your bodies back and forth with the music.
66. Get about six people to do the lifting, and one person to be the "liftee." to start out, have all the lifters surround the liftee, and start to massage him/her. you basically just want to get them as loose as possible. once they are loose enough, they should start to fall backwards, make sure you have one person support them, and have all the lifters take a side and lift the person into the air above their heads. once they're up there, you can tilt their body so that their head is lower than their legs, you can make their body do all kinds of wavy patterns (from side to side and up and down) and you can lift and lower them quickly.
67. You want to start in a standing position, and take an inhale on an inhaler. then, as you inhale more deeply (all one breath) lift you arms from your sides until they're above your head. you should be trying to stetch as high as you can, while still holding your breath. as soon as you can't hold your breath any longer, exhale and bend at the waist until your hands are touching your toes. and that's it! the stretching feels great, and the halding your breath and head by your knees gives crazy head rushes. potent technique!!
68. Get your friendz to get in the car, take up a cash collection, and go to the drive-thru carwash. Put in some trance muzic (I prefer Digweed) and turn it up as loud as you can. You will not believe how intense it iz when the bubbles are hitting the windows.....talk about eye candy!! After the wash and rinse cycles are finished and it's time for the blower to come on, roll the windows down and enjoy the feeling of the wind rushing on you, the stereo kickin, and the sounds of the wind!
69. A 69 all I can say!!! YUMMY
71. Gotta be a good one HEHE! You need pixie sticks and a partner (significant other, friend, someone you're open with!) and here's what you do... put half of the pixie stick in your mouth, half in your partner's mouth, and don't do anything to it, just let it sit on your tongue. Without swallowing, french kiss each other, and let it melt in your mouths. It's sticky, but it's NICE. Just kiss with it in your mouths as long as you can... you'll end up swallowing it gradually but it's great while it lasts!
71. Brush your teeth with some really minty toothpaste. YUM
72. Vibrating goggles they do exist.
73. One person sitting on the floor (where ever) and hold their head down breathing deeply with their eyes closed. the other person is sitting in front of them sayin stuff to make them envision themselves at ocean-side. after ten or so deep breaths(or however long your story takes) have the person sit up and open their eyes. at this moment, the person with the vicks inhaler blows through the inhaler towards the others face.
74. With your woman or man If you can, find one of those laser generators that changes according to music beat. Dim all the lights, drop your pills, and as you two are peaking, go take a shower together (lots of soap) and lather each other well with strong hand massages, then have your bed already set up with a freaking ton of soft pillows, a thick super super soft comforter with nice chilly sheets (leave the window open with covers open while you're in the shower), and just have some great smelling candles in the background burning, have some great roll music, lights off, and just lay in bed watching the laser show on the ceiling while in bed butt naked breathing deeply. Here is the big theme of the night though....after you drop, you are not allowed to say one word to each other til morning..only use deep long stares into each others eyes, long embraces and passionate kisses. See if you've bonded and fallen more in love in the morning.
------------------
"Create Your Own Ecstasy"


----------



## SuNSTar

Ok I was reading sum of these. So I can relate. I dunno if anyone had said any of these. Gettin kinda sexual here *puts up a CENSOR bar* hehe Sence vicks feel wonderful n all. For sum reason I always wondered what it'd be like to errm umm *Ahem* apply it to lower regions of the body,and than go walk around n dance n stuff. Or if ur a gal and ur partner whatever it be had a vicks inhaler heh blowing it in that certain directions,could probably send sumone over the edge heh. That is all. Sorry if I have offended anyone in any way,was just a randomn thought. 
------------------
When u dream there are no rules,people can fly,anything can happen,sumtimes theres a moment that ur waking when u become aware of the real world around u,but ur still dreaming,u may think u can fly,BUT u better not try.


----------



## rollin!_angel

It might sound dumb but it was awesome We were all on the roof of my house I had everyone who was smoking stand in a circle facing outward then I ran around them they blew their smoke in my face then I jumped off the roof onto the tramp and lied there with my boyfriend looking at the stars What a trip!


----------



## moonshadow

Here's a new trick, albeit a dangerous one.  If anyone has a car with a sunroof, go out on a drive, with a sober driver of course.  Once you get up to a pretty good speed, open the sunroof and have the person rolling stand, feet and waste still inside the car with someone inside hanging on, but upper torso outside with arms spread.  This will completely blow their minds, if they close their eyes they will swear they are flying at mach speeds.  Of course, sunglasses are highly recommended for this in order to protect the precious eyes from 50 mph contact w bugs, and only try this on open country roads as cops generally frown upon such behavior.  As an afterthought, although we didn't try this, I imagine rubbing some vicks on the face would make the experience even better as the fast wind would quickly cool it off.
***And props to the earlier mention of missions, these are wonderful on shrooms as well.


----------



## xxTNTxx

this is amazing.... 
u need just 2 people, you have to be standing up but bent over w/ ur arms dangling.. get really really relaxed.. close ur eyes.. have a person behind you just massaging you really good.. they slowly (very important) count to three.. 1 massaging... ..... .... ... 2 massaging... and soon as they say 3.. you stand up and cross ur arms over your chest they wrap there arms around you and pick you up and bounce u in their arms.. its incredible* have fun kids 

tara


----------



## bboygsr

i'd say have SEX....its awesome!!!!!


----------



## tathra

god, this thread is so old... tara, if you're talking about Vent, track me down, i know just about every trick on here, i'll blow you up with every trick i know if you'd like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



lesse... i havent seen a ufo anywhere on here..lemme dig it out
to begin, you have the altered person (doesnt have to be rolling, this works on trippers too i bet) and tell them to sit down with their knees tucked tight into their chest. you tell them "i want you to close your eyes and forget about everything going on around you. forget about the music, people, etc" then you explain "you notice that you are sitting in a chair" and you pull them back into you so that they are leaning back. "you look in front of you and you see a console. you see all sorts of buttons etcetc (get imaginative and explain whatever you want to make them see it)" then ask them if they see it. after that, you tell them "you hear something off to your left...10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,blast off" while counting down, you start shaking them, shaking them pretty hard by time they blast off, then you pull them back so they are on top of you and keep going until their head touches the ground (be careful not to bang their head tho!), then return them to their ass and roll them over you again. when you set them down the 2nd time, say "and you return to earth with a jolt" and shake them a little more. the better a scene you describe, the more realistic it is to them, so eleaborate as much as you want once you've begun describing the scene.


----------



## EieltsMnM

Thisone isnt in yet :
If its night(probably should be)
stretch your arms as far as you can
so you are like a jesus-cross.... 
look up... and spin as fast as you can
you´ll notice you cannot stop anymore
Heh Heh,... its pretty fun... once you 
stopped the pill will strike again...
and very very hard!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



greetingz from the Netherlands
------------------
"I Don´t Like Drugs, 
Drugs Like Me"
"These drugs are proberbly gonna catch up sooner or later, but fuck it im on once!" -Eminem


----------



## MagicMary

Here is one that is really simple, but trippy if your not expecting it.  When you're giving someone a light show, pull the glow sitcks up to thier face, vertically, about 3 inches away for no more than 2 or 3 seconds, then make a crazy looking face and pull the sticks back to the sides of your face, and your face towards thiers, but only for a couple of seconds.  If the person you're doing this to is rolling good enough, it should trip them out a little.  
Grab a friends hand at random and drip cold water into the center of thier palm, and then rub the spot with your thumb using a good ammout of pressure.
My friends and I made this one up one night when the fire alarm was pulled at our rave. Go for a ride on a semi-bumpy road (back roads work really niceley)  Bring some friends, glow-sticks, vicks and any other fun toys.  Take turns riding in the passanger seat.  The person in the passangers seat is "king".  Lean the seat back so they are almost laying down, and have the people in the back seat massage them and do light shows.  The bumpy road turns the car into a big massage bed.


----------



## sweetillusionz

First i wanna say whassup to EVERYONE with da wild tricks.....
ok, someone mentioned something close to this, but they only did HALF the trick:
"Freeze Out"
When your rollin HARD, get in your car (with some friends is better!), start blasting techno and turn the heater on FULL BLAST. Take a hit of vicks every now and let it get MADD HOTT in there. Stare at glowsticks hanging from the rear view mirror or somewhere.
Then all of a sudden, flip on the COLD AIR at maximum. (If your driving down the road, do the same, but roll the windows down at the same time you turn on the cold).
HAVE A SOBER DRIVER THOUGH!!!!!
If you do this, I GUARANTEE youll blow-up hard!
P.L.U.R. and roll safe
sweetillusionz


----------



## verotika6

Something cool to try is a simple backbend....if you can't get into one by yourself have a friend spot you or just walk you r hands down the wall until you are bent far enough back to put you hands on the floor.....once you are in the backbend, try to stretch your body as much as possible, arch your back as high as it will go, and start breathing deeply...it also helps to have a friend blowing your eyes and nose with vicks....if you are steady enough, start rocking back and forth....when you finally let yourself down, it gives you a great little rush...not as intense as passing out, but definitely nice......be sure to have a pillow for your head and a friend to help you down
[This message has been edited by verotika6 (edited 14 November 2001).]


----------



## liljulz

I dont know if anyone has mentioned icyhot yet but its sooo cool!!! It's one of the best feelings cause its really really hot at first and then it gets real cold and you can use it for massages and everything...icyhot!!It's jsut like vicks but all new and improved. You can get it anywhere too and its really inexpensive, the perfect rolling-creme-stuff!


----------



## tathra

on that note, icyhot, tigerbalm, and mineral ice, but BE CAREFUL!
------------------
>laugh, and the world laughs with you.  cry, and you cry alone.
icq: 6909172
aim: tathra san


----------



## buddhist dj

aight... here is a list...
ice
icy hot
motion lotion
attractive male/female
something that vibrates...
someone who can give light shows...
try washing your hands while rolling you'll see...
ummm... damn definitely a vicks inhaler or pocket mask with vicks in it... some of those goggles that make everything look all prism like...
a pair of tinted goggles (dilates pupils more for more intense tracers)
umm those little keychain krypto lights...
some shoestrings n glowsticks...
white gloves and someone good at likwid...
and last but not least LOTS OF WATER...
p.s. something flashy... flashy is good...
ohhhhhh shit u cant forget the best friend rollin just as hard as you....
------------------
if things look their worst. just remeber they can only get better. *~lucky~*


----------



## comEmEEtAlicE

buddhist dj- wooo Thank you for sayin that.. "ohhhhhh shit u cant forget the best friend rollin just as hard as you...." Thats prolly the best tip I've ever heard ever. And you put it so well. And the fact that you said best friend not just the normal g/f or b/f comment that people make. I could never roll w/o my best friend and she could never roll w/o me. Just something I wouldnt do.


----------



## Xblast

I agree with all of the above and I never roll without my friends. We have a certian group that we always roll with. There is also some objects used for massage one is called a turtle and you can rub it on eachothers back it feels great. Also I love someone to rub my head "yeah the really big one up top" it feels great. We have someone who is good at different things I can give great light shows and my rollin buddy is awsome with shoe strings. 
------------------
Yeah I'm a newbie 
AIM: Hybridubs say hi sometime.


----------



## Bacchus

All right, the ultimate roll trick goes as follows.
You need: One fucked up raver (refered from here on otu as them) and a person capable of picking them up in a bear hug position and holding them up for 30 seconds or so (you).
You will have the chemically enhanced one stand in front of you, put their arms over your shoulders.  Have them close their eyes amd lay their head down on one of your shoulders.  Proceed to start massaging up and down their back, conitnue massaging and tell them to relax, forget about all teh people around, the music, the space they're in, everything.  Continue massaging and tell them to just focus on their breathing, tell teh to take good sized breaths in and out in fairly close (but not rapid) succession of each other.  Chage your massage to be going down their back when they inhale then masage upwards and apply pressure to hekp them empty their lungs.  
Here comes the slightly difficult part:  While still massaging them tell them to take the biggest breath they can and to hold it unitl you tell them to let it go.  When you hear them take in their breath give them a couple seconds to take in air and then grab them hard with both arms around the back (be careful not to crack a rib) and pul them up into the air against your front side and proceed to spin while moving them up and down as well.  After you have had them in the air for a while you should feel them go limp against you, Carefully lower them to the ground, as they should be completely limp at this time and wait for them to come to.  
Many people say this is the best trick they've ever had done to them.  And i've had hundreds of peopel on the floor with this trick.
Just be careful, and please dont do it in the middle of the dance floor, and enjoy.


----------



## sweetied

for this one you need a bed(required) and a couple of extra people(optional)
Ok, have a strong person(sp) and a fucked up rolling kid(furk) stand facing each other in front of bed, rolling kid puts arms around strong person's neck
The furk now starts to take take deep breaths, each breath being taken a little bit faster than the last. Once they can't take any more breaths they signal the sp  and he lifts the furk up in the air( massage them, whatever you want) the furk now takes another deep breath and holds it
once they can no longer hold their breath the furk should tap the sp on their back and the sp gently throws that kid onto the bed.
then if you want the other kids can start massaging that kid all over
ok, that trick is awesome...but be carefull, don't make yourself pass out with your breathing techniques. Also the strong person can be rolling too, but it may be safer if they're sober.


----------



## lattrommi

put your left hand flat on your head in front of your left ear, then your right hnd behind your right ear. move your hands straight across your ears. slowly move faster and faster, making sure each finger touches the ear. keep going faster and faster until your fingetips are just barely brushing up against your ears. try spinning your head along with it as well. 
------------------
TiHKAL my PiHKAL...


----------



## trancedreamer2

floating someone:
tell the person you are about to float to totally relax and let their head, arms and legs hang like a limp rag doll.
stand back to back with them and hook arms then you lean over so your back is level and they are laying on your back. your back and legs should be perpendicular to eachother (you should look like a tipped over letter L) 
bend ans straighten your legs to the best of the music so they are going up and down, then slowly twist to one side, then the other. 
this is mind blowing.
i am a 130 lb. chick and i can float guys up to 300 lbs. its all about leverage, anyone can do it


----------



## I8xTc2day

Yo wasssup.........
This is an awsome trick when ur peakin from E or just cumin down from ur peak.  Itz called the FORREST and BEAR ILLUSION....what u do is.
u need 2 people.....
2 photon lights or 2 glowsticks....
stand face to face with each othere....the one that performs the trick will have the lights...and the roller stands in front of u....be sure to be in a pitch dark room...IM GONNA TALK AS IF IM TALKIN TO THE KID WITH THE LIGHTS......first but the lights up to ur face..sway them back and forth from ur face to the rollerz face, tellin him to concentrate on ur face and the lights....keep goin back and forth....then set up and enviroment....say just focus...say ur walkin thur the woods by urself.....calmy walkin by urself....move the lights back and forth...keep doin that...then u will say....u hear a noise...u turn around, u see a bear....itz not doin anythin just sittin there....then u say u turn around again......u see it walkin toward u....then u say it is runnin after u....then u say, u run faster and faster to try to run away from the bear....u keep runnin faster.....as u are doin this.....move the lights back and forth from ur face to the rollerz face....faster and faster to the speed he is runnin....then u will say u turn around again to see where the bear is..............and then  BOOOM !!! u hit u TREE.....works everytime.....fucks with them.......and ive been told the persons face with the lights will actually turn into a BEAR..........LOL.........
if u want to know other tricks just IM me at AIM: HiGhRoLLer516
i got plenty more......


----------



## RyWolf

I always liked carrying around a long string( around 6 feet) of ball chain( the stuff like ya keep keys on). it always made a good massage toy . Neat texture and it was kinda cold.


----------



## tathra

cat's cradle!  for those that dont know what cat's cradle is (i'm sure you do, just dotn remember) its a string trick where you make all sorts of differing things out of the string. ladders, stars, etc.  i've heard some of some peopel doing cats cradle with lights on it too, in some way, which would be pretty freakin awsome.  cat's cradle would be more mindblowing when tripping, but it'd still be neat rollin


----------



## Aquatic Monster

Two words - HOT TUB!


----------



## JIE

NOW WHAT YOU DO IS YOU TAKE A MENTHAL CIGARETTE AND LIQUID VICKS, YOU TAKE A FATTY HIT OF THE MENTHAL, BUT DONT INHALE IT, AND WHEN U INHALE IT TAKE THE LIQUID VICKS AND INHALE THAT THROUGH YOUR NOSE AT THE SAME TIME AND HOLD IT IN FOR LIKE 20 TO 30 SEC. THEN EXHALE AND FEEL THE XCT.


----------



## t'n'c-roller

allright this what u do. get a group of at least 5 friends 4 of wich will be on the joke and one on the recieving end and go somewere were everybody can hear each other talk now with the friends in on the joke you guys agree on a code word.  when the code word is said you guys move your mouths and stil act like your talking but do not speak it will fuck up who ever is not in on the joke. later
"...we don't speak proper english/ when we walk we strut our stuff/ we act like life is gravy even though its o so ruff..." THE CROOKED BOOTY


----------



## evsid

Try the Triamidic Menthol Patch. Its sort of like Vicks Vapor Rub on a band aid. You apply the patch to your forehead or chest. Leave it on for 10 minutes. You will begin to feel the tingly sensation after 3 minutes & it only gets stronger. After 10 minutes or so take it off & your skin will feel amazing for about 5 minutes. It toally blew me up at a party last month.


----------



## EieltsMnM

When you are outside,..
Spread your arms so that you are in a T-shape
Then look to the sky, and start spinning...
This is cool haha   
tj-e --> Thats a good song you have in your 
signature... Eminem/Dre/X, Bitch Please II :
"Oh no, big slim dog, 8 pound balls,
dick 6 inches long..."


----------



## X.rave.T.girl.C

I got one of these wonderful little gadgets.Head Trip
when I am rolling, I LOVE my head being touched and massaged- this feels unreal and better than what any person could normally do with their fingers.
I picked my up at one of those massage/incense type places. 
It might look expensive- (if you are cheap)- BUT it is SO worth it!


----------



## breaker909

Did this the other night. i think it is potentially dangerous but I've never been blown up like this:
Bent over taking slow deep breaths.. did it 5 times and on the 6th one I inhaled as deep as possible, held my breath then sat up and held my breath til basically passing out. (we use to call these "faints" in HS) and when I came out of it I have never experienced anything like it. I was almost screaming OH GOD HOLY SHIT YES.. it was orgasmic except even better. Just be careful with it... but wow.


----------



## Live Love Rave

This one is called falling threw the floor.  Have a person lay on their stomach with their arms stretched out over their head.  have them relax completely.  Then you stand over them, pull them up by their arms, little by little up further.  Stretch them for like 10 seconds, then slowly lay them down and tell them their falling threw the floor, they really will feel like they are going threw the floor, its amazing.  Have fun!


----------



## Sweet_Extacey

Well when you are at a friends and just want to stay in and roll ...Watch the wizard of OZ ...while listening to Pink Floyd cd ..The Wall I think it was...well if you start the cd and the movie at the same time ...the cd goes with the movie....its really carzy ...also if you watch carefully ...theres a part where some-1 is running and you hear this crash....in the backgroud you can see a shadow of a man hanging...I didnt see it but some people tell me it's  there.


----------



## jmscrait42

With that you should start the cd or record or whatever when the lion roars for the 3rd time on the opening MGM logo.  Also my favorite trick is photons.  I hide them in my palms and twirl in front of someone's face who doesn't know i have them.  When they ask if i could use some glowsticks, i just blow into each palm and make it look like that the beam just came out of no where and start twirling. had one girl almost fall down she was so amazed.  When i'm done, i blow again and close my palms slowly so it looks like i blew out the beams.  People see this trick and want me to do it to them again and again, even knowing the photons are in my hand.


----------



## Catrinisin

Hey we do that a little differenet, but trust me, this will rock your world!  
One person will kneel down with your back against the wall. Two people will help on either side. Person kneeling will take 15 deep fast breaths, the two other people help by counting and encouraging. On the 15th breath, you take it all thw way in and hold it, at the same time, stand up completely, still leaning on the wall. One person will cover your nose and mouth, preventing you from blowing out. The second person will then push on your chest, trying to push the air out. FInally, when you go limp and pass out, both people help cath y ou and get you on the floor, where one person will kiss you gently on the mouth until you come to. Talk about an XTC trip!!!!!!


----------



## peaking boy

try this one 
its a simple game from our childhood ppl haha
hold someoes hands while they hold urs, or use monkey grip(hold there wrists while they hold urs).
then start to spin in a circle and continue 4 a while and thats it. enjoy the head spins haha


----------



## SouL^ReapeR

*Ravers are SOO creative!!!!!*

these words were spoken to me by Ravy1 in the early hours of Pharmacy 6.
it is true though, us ravers have a lot of little nifty tricks, that all add the the excitment, fun and adventure of an event.
i will give a few examples.
when people are rolling, you see them with the vix inhailers.  i thought being eucolyptus based, why not go for the extreem, Eucolyptus Oil.  so i bring a few tissues, and my little bottle of eucolyptus oil, and i soack a bit in a tissure, and walk around and breathe it in from time to time.  and it hits you pretty fuck off hard.
there is also the obvious, "heating your vix inhailer with a cigerrette lighter.  so that when you inhail, it hits you pretty FUCK OFF hard aswell, as it is hot, and sends a rush through ya body.
also i find that if you feel that your roll is kind of dropping off, rubbing your face with cold water, really does help, especcially after you do the heated up vix inhailer.
there is also the "sit down for about 10-15 min" or more if desired, and then you stand up really fast, and get a mega big fuck off rush to the head.  and it fells might g00d.
if am at a recorvery i always bring my vitamins, and my Berocca, and some facial moisteriser.  becuase afterhaving the berocca, and rinsing my face in clean water (wish a face washer) and then putting on moisteriser, you feel SOO much more refreshed.  just go outside, and let the wind hit your face.
also for the ravers that didnt know.  take some magnesium vitamins with you when you plan on dancing vigerously.  they releive you from muscle cramps, and stress and shit.  also another good thing is salt, put some on ya hand and lick it, and stay hydrated.
well anyone else have any little tips or tricks, please right them in, at PO BOX 5136 Bluelight BLAH BLAH BLHA, just post reply.
bai
[ 22 April 2002: Message edited by: SouL^ReapeR ]


----------



## manatech

Well, I discovered this yesterday while on k..
You put one hand right in front of your face, put it vertically in between your eyes so it splits your vision, then put your other hand on the side of your face next to one of your eyes and push the skin next to your eye up and down slowly. If done correctly you should get a split screen affect in your vision. This works when you’re strait too, but it’s a good affect when you’re k-ing.
Happy tripping to all


----------



## 5PAC3-KAD3T

i found that if u sit down and put ur head between ur knees and breathe 10 times (deeply) and then stand up quickly works even better   :D  
Once u feel ur starting to roll and the peak has some what diminished chug down a fairly hot glass of water it should bring u bak up a little
Spinning around in circles really fast always seems to make me rush harder hehe just make sure some1 is close by just in case you fall    
My fav is to get a vicks inhaler put ur mouth over the holes and then gently blow it in2 sum1's face be careful u dont blow to hard aorund there eyes cos it dont feel to good after hehe
[ 22 April 2002: Message edited by: 5PAC3-KAD3T ]


----------



## red-eye jedi

*Pills/risers*

Ok last nite after the club that id had 5 1/2 at, we went back to a mates n started on a half ounce, seein as i was absolutely fuct my mate gave me a riser, as he choked me off it seemed like i went into a whole different dimension for a short while then suddenly i came out of it. it was the most amazing experience iv ever felt i strongly suggest everybody tries it.


----------



## red-eye jedi

They're not necessarily 'roll tricks' because people can do risers on you when your smoking weed generally.
Riser:
Firstly you both start down crouching facing one another with one person against a wall, person 1 gives person 2 a blow back while they both stand up, person 1 then holdds person 2's throat against the wall choking them off then they pass out.
If you do this while your on pills the feeling is intense, when you come around it feels like you've just come out of another world.


----------



## KiNeTic_BoY

No need for that post!
#1 Roll trick~~~~~from the kitties paw
Share it with someone you love!  :D 
_Love is the answer   _


----------



## bachus

*New roll tricks*

Well, there's nothing new, but I've never seen these suggested. They are mostly for the intimate, naked, trusted style of rolling. Most of them are quite unsuited for parties:
Segment explosion: Peel a mandarin orange (squeeze the peel under your partner's nose). Place a segment in your mouth gently. Kiss and crush the segment between your teeth as you do so. Exchange saliva, juice, pulp and tangle tongues.
Blue Norther: Get some of those Listerine or mint flavored breath gels. Take a sip of water then place one on your tongue (wow!). Now blow into your partner's face, nostrils, eyes, and mouth.
Sip 'n share: Have the following drinks avaialable; Red Bull, red wine, cold water, champagne, beer. Take a mouthfull, kiss your partner and transfer the mouthfull to them.
Shower: yes, an old idea but...
Have your partner stand, legs apart, leaning wiht hands high apart on the wall of the dry end of the shower (like they were 'spread' for a search). Take five minutes to soap them ALL over.
Now switch places.
Dry: Don't forget to wrap a nice soft warm towel around your partner after the shower and gently rub them all over through the towel.
The joy of clean skin: Suck toes (really!!) Slide your tongue between them and over the sole of your partner's feet. Slowly lick your partner's eyelids. Feeling perverted yet?
Like to dance? So does your tongue. Invent a dance for your tongue and perform it on your favorite places on your partner's body.
Pompoir: Research the meaning of this word for extra credit. A wonderful experience under normal circumstances; pure bliss when rolling.
Bachus
(enrolling love slaves)


----------



## caffeine_voices

Pompoir: vaginal muscle control that masturbates penis when inserted
w00t! extra credit! 


> Slowly lick your partner's eyelids.
> Kinky.  :D


----------



## Dan1584

*15 seconds in Heaven....*

I have a tip for you rollers out there.  If your looking for an insanely intense experience unlike any other while on Ecstasy continue reading.  Be forwarned this tip isn't safe nor do I recommend it...even though I've done it a million times along with my friends, but I don't want to promote death.  Use this tip at your own risk!!!
By the way before I begin this my be a tip that a lot of you are aware of, but I'm just posting it for those who don't know.
What you need:
1.  A Partner 
2.  A Massage Wand (recommended)
Directions:
1.  Sit indian style with your back against a wall.  (Make sure there is nothing around you that you can hit your head on.)  Have your friend sit in front of you.
2.  Place your head down to your feet (as close as you can, there no need to strain at all)
3.  When your ready to begin start breathing in very deeply and slowly, exhale slowly as well.  Do this until you get a good rythm going.  
4.  Next and this is most important...Start breathing in and out really fast and really deep. You will sound stupid doing this but it's VERY crucial that you do this powerfully, quickly, and deeply, (you will sound stupid no matter what but if you are around friends no one will care and you definetly won't care after you experience what's to come.)
5.  So like I said breathe in and out deeply and quickly, gets as much air in and out as possible.  Do this for a good 15 seconds, and then when you have done it plently (the more the better) take a DEEP breath in and hold it.  When you take this deep breath in lean back againt the wall.
6.  Your partner should now apply a good amount of pressure to both your neck arteries (on the sides of your throat) so that all blood flow is obstructed.
7.  Hold your breath as long as you can and when you release your air you will be thwarted into a dream like state that's unbelievable.
8.  When you exhale your partner should remove their hands and start massaging your head and entire body spiratically and very quickly...tell them before hand (before you even do step 1 tell them to massage you everywhere, really fast, hard, and spirtically)...(If you have any type of vibrating massage tool use that).....
You should feel like you were in another world for about an hour when it was only about 15 seconds....hence 15 seconds in heaven...some people find this too intense....
Remember this can be dangerous, I'm pretty sure it's not exactly safe so just take caution.  A lot of people do this while not on drugs.  It's like passing each other out but doing this on ecstasy is a whole other ball game.
Report back and tell me how it went, or if have done this or something similar and know what I'm talking about tell me about it.
YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!!  BE F*CKING CAREFUL!!!!


----------



## Nib

Getting someone to pass you out while rollin is definetly some crazy shit.  Just gotta get someone who can do it good, and knows when to stop.  Pressure should be applied for no more then like 4-5 seconds


----------



## MC Mitzi

I have done this a 1000 times while stoned xcept i did this against a wall in my school toilets and my friends had to hold me up, we called this the "rising sun" because it's like a rising blowback.
I gotta admit though this would be amaaaaaaazing on E.


----------



## Good Friends and a bottle of pills

personally i find that the more complicated 'roll tricks' are just gimmicks. and the more simple and traditional kinda stuff like dancing,massages,hugs and just talking work better. if youve got a shaved head get sumone wif long fingernails to drag their hands over ur head in swirling patterns.mmmmm
or if ur up for sumthin wierder, close ur eyes and get sumone to lick ur eyelid. its kinda wierd, but still cool.


----------



## slama

here is one.. 1.one of you lay on your stomach2.the one standing start massaging the person on the ground (like their arms shoulders etc.) 3. to the flow of the music grab the person by their arms and lift them up just enough for their head to leave the ground and move side to side for about 2 min 4. slowly bring them down by stretching their arms out really far until they are on the ground.... don't know if you know this one already or not but its supposed to make the person feel like their falling into the floor (6 Ft under) have fun


----------



## FunkayRavin

i think having a good conversation beats out any crappy roll tricks.
after like one or two roll tricks, ive really lost interest. it also loses its novelty, you cant keep doing roll tricks on eachother all night.. ex: i do a really good light show, in the end i turn the lights off suddenly and blow into the persons face. people LOVE it, but its only good the first time... as the next time they're expecting it.


----------



## WonderWoman_1982

> Originally posted by slama:
> *here is one.. 1.one of you lay on your stomach2.the one standing start massaging the person on the ground (like their arms shoulders etc.) 3. to the flow of the music grab the person by their arms and lift them up just enough for their head to leave the ground and move side to side for about 2 min 4. slowly bring them down by stretching their arms out really far until they are on the ground.... don't know if you know this one already or not but its supposed to make the person feel like their falling into the floor (6 Ft under) have fun    *
> works with the person lying on their back and lifting the legs doing the same thing.  I have done the leg one and it totally feels like your legs are going through the floor.  So cool!!!


----------



## NotTonight

This is one of my favorites.  Have the other person take their shirt off and lay down on their stomach.  Put a piece of ice in your mouth.  Start at their lower back, and using your tongue push the up their back.  After each push, bite them very gently.  Continue doing this until you have worked your way all the way up to their neck, then go back down.  The combination of the warmth of your mouth and the coldness of the ice and the biting feels absolutely amazing.


----------



## MissGracey

Temple Massages are absolutely wonderful
What I did to all of my friends one night was got them to close their eyes, and then I butterfly kissed their faces all over
For those of you who dont know, butterfly kisses are when you flutter your eyelashes against their skin..
Feels oh so wicked


----------



## blowupking

My personal favorite blow up trick is classic.  Having someone sit in a stool or sit in the back of the car, blast hardcore techno or whatever (Omar Santana is great), have him or her stare at something(light show or whatnot), and beat there head around in a smooth, yet boucny pattern, spin there head around, whatever as long as it flows with that heavy bass beat.  I've passed so many ppl out on this its my favorite.  At the end i alwayz do some quick spin of their head, and most of the time when i stop their head keeps moving around, its real kewl.  But make sure the person is kewl with it, some ppl hate having their head pushed around.


----------



## *twinkle*toes

this is a pretty fun one, you need those mini blinky lights for it though... sit one person holding the blinky lights on the ground with their legs straddled, and have the other person sit almost in their lap, with their back to the other's face.  the person with the lights kind of holds the other in a tucked position while holding the lights right on top of their closed eyes, and rolls them around to whatever music is playing, it works best with some good trance i think.  it feels like you're on a an insanely fast rollercoaster thats floating on music... or something like that


----------



## droid2169

You have to try this one.
Stand back to back with the person.  Wrap arms and lift them on your back (like your going to pop their back).  Slowly and easily squat down and back up a couple times(they need to be horizonal) this will make them feel as if they are floating.  Now, while they are looking at the ceilling and feeling great, start to spin in circles.  You want to go kinda fast, but dont knock them into anything or loose your balance and fall over.  After about 10 seconds, put them on their feet, (they will be really dizzy) quickly turn around and grab them, easily bring them back and lay them on the ground.  Now that they are feeling all of this, give them a sea breaze and/or rub them all over.  They will be in Heaven! Guarenteed!


----------



## ~*Meg*~

I call this the chain trick (creative name, I know).   
Get a chain of some sort - I have a dog collar chain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Anyhow, get something like that and put it in the freezer.  When you are ready, get it out of the freezer and have someone lay face down on the floor or bed. Slowly, I am talking painstakingly slow, start at the person's neck and slowly "drip" the chain down their spine.  It will feel like droplets of water to them. 
Everyone I have ever done it to loves it, and it always blows me up too b/c you have to concentrate a lot to go so slowly.


----------



## trancesetter21

Gardening gloves...the ones with the little plastic bump, grippy things.  It feels so neat on your bare skin if you move your hands quickly.


----------



## Pharcyde

If you have a pool and its frozen go outside and slide the glowsticks across the pool to eachother.  Or jump in a hottub for a small amount of time, even touch the bubbles is cool.


----------



## PrettyPrincessX

I really like the idea of tossing glosticks across a frozen pool, how about a trampoleine? or how ever it is spelled. that may work too and not be quite as cold. i freeze when i roll.


----------



## seniorovoertourq

if you guys are ready to be naked with each other, then try this,  get a satin sheet or even a satin drape, wal mart sells em a,d hev the person lay on their back or front whatever their comfy with.  give one person one end of the sheet you on the other and slowly slide the sheet ove their body!!  let it fall on them and collapse over their faces and chest and whatever else!!!  they will love it!!!


----------



## contentedfool

*rollin' n shavin'*

almost every time i roll i either shave or shower or both.
Shaving on E is incredible, has anyone else tried this before??


----------



## Dastrix Slogan

Haven't shaved but showering on a serious roll is incredible. I was in the shower for ages feeling the water over my face, then the hot water ran out and it got even better - ooooOOooooo
[ 07 January 2003: Message edited by: Dastrix Slogan ]


----------



## Pharcyde

put glowsticks on your fan.  one on each blade, and space them out differently so when the fan spins it makes a spiral motion.


----------



## LikuidKid

run super cold water over your hands.


----------



## rollinroosta

Here's a couple thing that I love to do:

-Massage (of course)
-Take a shower ( just bring a cup of cold water with you in you're taking a hot one)
-Lie on the ground and rolls your legs over and behind your head so that your toes touch the ground ( or any stretching like that)
-Have someone walk on your back on crack it
-Put the tips of your toes on the ground and roll your foot forward, curling your toes ( yeah, it's really weird, but I find myself always doing it when I'm peakin')
- I don't think it's all the great, but VICKS VICKS VICKS ( my friends swear by it)
- and all the obvious stuff. light shows. smoke a cig. all that good stuff, though I guess those aren't really "roll tricks". Just good ideas.


----------



## eatsumbeans

Inhale helium balloons & talk like munchkins,if you're not too messed up & have a pool put glow sticks inside the pool & cool off.Blacklight bubbles.spin around in your chair real fast.get a laser light that changes patterns.watch one of those 3d graphics videos,paint blacklight paint on my body,dress in several different sexy outfits on for my hubby & Dance my *ss off!


----------



## blowupking

light shows

meltdowns.  Have someone stand on their tippy toes as high as possible.  Start rubbin (as hard as possible) the top of their head and move down as if you were trying to squeeze the last part of the toothpaste out of the tube.  (very good blow up).  End up rubbin down each of their feet.  You can use more than one person.  

Head bumps.. or whatever you want to call it.  (My favorite)  Have a person sit down, have them sit up.  And get them to relax their head, their body, especially their neck. Have them close their eyes too.   Put on a song with a nice heavy bass beat.  Something that you feel in your body, something that pounds.  Hardcore techno is perfect for this (Omar Santana'a Hardcore for the headstrong).  Now the point is to push their head around to the beat of the song.  You want to get so they dont' resist you pushing their head around at all. Now start pushing it in every direction... as if you were giving a light show with their head.  You can grab their head and spin it around.. whatever go with the flow feel if the person is liking it or not... you'll know what i'm saying.  Get a rhythm going and when the beat stops you stop.. when the beat goes you go... get my drift... When the bass stops and the tones are only playing you can give some light shows to blow em up and it'll be sweet kuz they will be all blown up and disoriented.  Do this until the person either wants you to stop. or you blew them up so hard their passed out ( i wuz passed out my first time gettin blow up this hard)  If you do this right... its the best blow up in the world In my opinion.  Oh and make sure the person is kewl with this.. some ppl dont' like it... why i woulnd't know.  

Pass outs.  (My real favorite) Have someone stand behind you.  Stand up, put your head between your legs and start breathing in a rhythm.. speed up and go faster.  The point is to get light headed.  when you feel like your ready. you should be gettin dizzy or out of breath.. stand up. cross your arms across your chest as tight as possible.  and have someone strong pick you up and squeeze the shit out of you until you pass out... they'll know you did.. have them lay you down somewhere and rub your chest hard or beat your head around or whatever....  You'll feel like your in another world.  Oh and have some headphones on too if you want.  And if your the one passin them out you can hide if you want and make them blow up even more when they get up and have no clue where the fuck you went.

Pool, hot Tub, shower just make sure your hydrated.  I don't want to hear how i'm going to die if i jump in the hot tub.. i keep hydrated and NEVER had any problems.  You haven't blown up until you sat in a hot tub after jumping in a cold pool.  

Go on a rollercoaster.

Put on headphones. close your eyes and blast that music.  With headphones on your can really hear all those little beats and tones that Dj's throw in.  The Music will be 3D.  you will be inside the music.  I highly recommend this.  

i have plenty more....but i alwayz forget them when i blow up.... anyone else have that problem.  They want to do all this kewl shit when they roll.. but then they blow up so hard they forget.  

Oh yeah, smoke a cigarette and have a good conversation.  Classic rollin moment.  What Ex is all about.


----------



## Raas

DO THIS

Blink really fast for 20 seconds, then get someone to shake ur head quite fast. It's mental...

Oh, and try driving on pills! Dodgy if u get caught, but the pedals feel like thin air... and the whole drive is just super smooth


----------



## kales001

very few people relize that on E you try to imagine things that you cannot see... so here is a goodone...
let someone lay down on the ground and you do the same. take a distance of maybe 10-20 feet. face eachother. Liftup your chest of the gfround so they cannot see your legs feet and the rest of your body... just the chest and head and arms that you should be resting on. It's going to be amaizing... you are going to think that the other person is buried in the ground... real fun...


----------



## Ima_ swEEtcandE_ravEr_2_79

*More Tricks *

First off some of the tricks posted here seem awsome!!! 
Now here are some more that I find pretty Freaken amazing when I or other people I know are rolling.

With lightshowsget a pair of cheepie 3D glasses or the ones that make it look like you are looken thew a klidascope(sp) I don't know what they are called by at Raves they are nornaly a bright green color. And find someone with flashie lights to give you a show 
There is also a trick called a "could nine" what you do is find some one to put your back against your back and somesone one else to move your feet around. As your feet are getting moved the person you are useing should be moving up and down. Close your eyes and enjoy the ride!!! :D
Get some one to pour water down the back of your head and down your back as well.
Vics and "sea breezes" ROCK. This is where some one takes the inhailer and blows it directly in your eyes.
Face rubs with mittens
A kiss from your S.O.
Ask someone who is peaking to sit down and totaly relax and use your knees to rub their back and get someone else to take there arms and rub them all up and down to the tips of their fingers while they move the arm up and down. 
Blow air in and on the ear.
    Also with the ear use your index finger to push the middle part in with the the beat of the music or make your own. Vary the speed and how hard you push as well.
Sit with your back toward a speaker for a little bit and feel every beat of the music 
That is all I can think of now... lets keep this Thread going!!!!


----------



## discobunny

one that everyone i know seems to lurve is ...... when giving a skull massage, slowly grab handfull of hair and SLOWLY and GENTLY pull  and release - do this all over their head.. heaps of my mates lurve this .... sorry to the members of the bald community - this one aint for you !! 
its probaly a common one but so poplular i thought id share it anyay


----------



## kales001

if you live close to ariport, jsut watch the plains go by... you will be amaised... at least i was... also next to freeway... the cars will seem to go so smoooooth and fast... love it...


----------



## blowupking

i forgot Spins.  Have someone stand with you. Interlock your arms (one hand over the hand)  grab tight and spin around till you can't anymore (Don't let go please) and just fuckin fall on the floor with your legs and arms sprawled out.


----------



## kales001

just spin by your self i'v just done that in a park. Possibly if it's night time (lights)... just start spining and you should get a litle dizzy.... dont vory keep going just keep spining around and look straight ahead... possibli where there is large open spaces...  after 30 second or so something will happen, and when it does you'll know what i'm talking about. You'll love thisone...
Also when peeking on 2nd or 3rd pill when you are compleatly stoned look at some lights with your eyes half closed... or just compleatly relaxed,,, cause then they are half closed when on high doases of E. Take a closer look at the rays of  the light that come from the light soarce... you will think that they are present and that you can touch them... really interesting thing to discover...


----------



## mintalyelevatid

i got the ultimate spinning trick

spint fast in the yard with your arma out at your sides. look straight ahead at the light going round. then, while still spinning and eyes still open, look up

you will not be disappointed


----------



## 4-Acetoxy-DiPT

Thanks for all your posts!
Here's one of mine, not that funny maybe but lay down on the floor and spreed out your arms and legs and move them like you were laying on the snow and are doing these angels or what ever you call them, im sure u used to do this as a kid. Also have some good music going while doing this. I usually cant stop


----------



## Astaroth

*Spinning Chair... detailed.*

I came up with these very detailed spinning chair rolltricks last night... was unreal.

Sit on a computer chair, up nice and straight, legs pulled in tight.  Get spinning AS FAST AS YOU CAN then put your legs out, then in, then out, then in (only do it a couple of times).  You go Fast, Slow, Fast, Slow, Fast, Slow... then before you stop spinning, lean to one side (i find left for anti-clockwise spinning and right for clockwise spinning works best) and keep leaning till you fall off the chair... the ground appears from nowhere, and the fall feels like an eternity...

Another good one is put some music on, but the speakers HAVE to be on one side of you (i.e not full surround sound or anything).  Start spinning, close ur eyes and tilt your head back, and listen to where the music is... it will spin around you... do this for a bit then open your eyes (head still back) for a bit and before you stop, lean over and fall like in the first one..

These are great 

Astaroth.


----------



## Raas

*Re: Spinning Chair... detailed.*



			
				Astaroth said:
			
		

> *I came up with these very detailed spinning chair rolltricks last night... was unreal.
> 
> Sit on a computer chair, up nice and straight, legs pulled in tight.  Get spinning AS FAST AS YOU CAN then put your legs out, then in, then out, then in...... etc *



I have taken this to the extreme.

At an annual event in my area, they have all sorts of rollercoaster rides and that, with hard house pumping around the arena at night.

While sitting on a ride at day time, i PROMISED to myself that under the influence of E later, i WOULDN'T go on a ride..as it would seriously fuck my head up/knock me out/puke everywhere.

So, 2 hours later.. what do i do? Drop 2 pills and go on a glorified version of that "tea cup ride" (Where u sit in a seat, and it spins round very fast".

IT WAS INCREDIBLE! One of the best things i've EVER done on pills. A DJ shouting "SCREAM IF YA WANNA GO FASTER", while the seat spins dangerously fast around a circuit.

When i got off it, my whole face and limbs felt like they were fizzing (lack of blood reaching them?) but i recovered and went on all of the rides. Possibly *the* best thing ever?

At the end, and coming down i went on a ride... but it wasn't pleasent. All i could see were a blur of colours, while thinking to myself "..urgh...am i falling unconscience...stop the ride, stop the ride"


----------



## 4-Acetoxy-DiPT

Haha! i think im gonna go for the rollercoaster someitme while rolling :D


----------



## louco

skydiving, bungy jumping, snowboarding are pretty amazing while sober, i dont know, maybe they could be fucking great on E.


----------



## Fawkes

Try brushing your teeth with some minty toothpaste, like the new Listerine Toothpaste. Or if your in a bit more public place, those pocket strips are pretty amazing as well. I've also found that washing your face with the Clearisil face wash, you know the one that tingles, feels pretty good.


----------



## packman

*ecstasy guide*

well i have been taking E since 1994 so i have found out a few things by trial and error that make the expierence special.

firstly you must get strong quality MDMA + plenty of it - which is relatively easy for find in ireland being so near to holland

when i drop at home with my girlfriend. i make sure the apartment is heated well. then i start off with some good tunes,
slow build up, nothing to heavy at first.
then have plently of snacks and goodies ready in case we get hungry. I usually get a few milk chocolate bars, fizzy sweets stuff that tingles your taste buds.
then we have more pills and then more pills but gradually though!
now its time to increase the tempo of the music, a harder edge, more euphoric rushy stuff old oakenfold or carl cox mixs from a few years ago. 
poppers are nice at this stage aswell to get some power rushs.
I take small chill out breaks for around 20 mins between pills without music just to cool down or relax. i got these cool lavender/menthol roll on sticks which are for headaches!! but they feel very cool on your skin which is lovely when your hot.
I dont buy into the whole illuminous toys/glowsticks nonsense at all!! i think its so cheesy. I have got a small strobe light if i feel like recreating the nightclub atmosphere!!
i also have a compact digital/video camera if i want to record the antics, which is funny to look at the next day. delete them after viewing of course.

after 6 hours and four pills each i usually decide to wrap it up.
getting jiggy it optional - you can go for hours when your like this!
i dont smoke hash anymore so i take a light sleeping pill or two to get to sleep.
and thus concludes the evenings entertainment
sleep on the next day and take 3/4 grams of vitamin C acid + vitamin B tablets to minimise toxidity.


----------



## Pheonix Rising

*Rolllllllllin*

The best roll experiance I ever encountered I had a good friend (wait, everyone is a good friend while rolling. :D ) Anywho, she gave me a light show, while blowing a vicks inhaler in my face AND some random stranger out of the crowd (at a party) put strobe lights above her shoulders, with me staring into her eyes the entire time. Zoned out for either 5 minutes or 5 hours, can't really tell, but man was I rollin'!!!! Party on!!


----------



## bachus

The Listerine strips are the new Vicks. Dissolve one on your tongue an blow into the eyes and face of your E-nhanced friends.

And for the more private sessions:
Eat a nicely waxed pussy. It smells divine, tastes fabulous and has the most exquisite feel to your lips and tongue. Plus seeing your girl writher around in pleasure will really take you high.

Do you girls (and gay guys) get extra pleasure from sucking cocks when you are on E?

Bachus


----------



## justc

*Cool tricks*

Here are some cool tricks my friends and I used to do, which I am sure most of you have tried. But I will reiterate it anyway. After coming home from the clubs we used get spoons, put them in glass of cold water, with ice ice cubes let it set for about 15 minutes, have one of your friends rub the spoons all over your face intesifies the roll big time! Another good trick is get a really good set of headphones, get some good techno and play really loud, close your eyes and it's like you are in a whole other world. One other thing is to put one ear in the headphone and one out while your friends are talking try concentrating on them and the music it will drive you cracy but its fun. Finally the earlobe press the lobe in and out while listening to the music very intense.


----------



## cyber_raver_18

i can do endless amounts of backflips whilst im up, also i can dissapear into thin air, then re-appear carrying a large plate of cabbage, a tin of beans and a slightly worn down hair dryer


----------



## fengtau

Tiger balm!  The original one from Thailand or Singapore!

Rub tiger balm all over your back.


----------



## The Jester83

Run hot(not too hot though) water over ur head and get someone to massage ur head at the same time. 

If u have any friends that are hairdressers their often the best at it.


----------



## MC_adam

if u top shelf a pill ( shove it up ur arse) u will roll so fucken hard..... but it hurts a little
another cool trick is to go to a water park soooo much fun to be had there when we are rolling we usally are in a big group and we have a shit load of  fun just chilling


----------



## rollergirl76

This is kind of hard to describe, but you do this:

-Lay a rolling friend face first on the floor, with his/her eyes closed, with his/her arms straight forward towards his head (at HOME, not at a club)
-pull his/her arms back up, straight up, not too hard, but like you are stretching him/her
-HOLD for 30 seconds!!!  Do not have him/her open the eyes.
-The SLOWLY as you can, lower his/her arms back down.  

... They will feel like they are flying in freefall.  It really is crazy, and it only works when you are rolling! 

Let me know if you try this and it works!


----------



## 91SiR

One of my All time favorite things to do while rolling, my friend calls it an Airplane Ride.  Get over someones shoulder and have them spin around. Its seems like you are floating & spinning.Plus being dizzy is cool. Very fun!


----------



## mogle42

get an altoid you know the ones in the red box not the cinamon though.anyway, suck on it until you can chew it.then chew fine leave traces in your mouth and carefully without spitting it out blow into someones eyes lightly.it feels like your eye freezes up for a sec.then close their eyes and kiss,tongue and all.ooooo weeeee just thinking about it lights me up.


----------



## Ghost of Pantywise

*fav rolling trick*

my favorite rolling trick would defintaley have to be the magical pill popper.  When you are rolling really hard is when this works the best.  Just when you reach your peak and you think your arent going to roll any harder do this trick and it will really pull you up.  All you need is like 2 more pills of the stuff you had earlier.  Just pop the pills and swallow them (or chew them up if you really want to roll).  I garuntee this trick works better than all the other ones. haha


----------



## aktroy

a good idea is a nive back massage with ice blocks melting all over u...

and have u tryed blowing vaporub at the eyes? it's great.. althouth it's intelligent to be careful.. I've seen ppl fucking up their eyes with it..


----------



## Renton11

*Glow baby glow*

Get you mates and a discman each, get glowsticks, its easy for me cos im close to the country but go find somewhere away from the city and run around in a field (completly dark and surreal!) waving glowsticks listening to your discmans. The last time we did that i was smiling for days afterwards, p.s. a car, a party to go to after,good weather and some pills can also help matters


----------



## PittyBird

Have a sober friend drive you through the carwash. OMG.


----------



## Shucklak

if you can get your hands on some nitrous oxide balloons whille on pills i guarantee lots and lots of fun


----------



## chillpill28

firebrick courier small did any of you guys ever hear of 'gold rush'...the thing where you take 30 or so deep breaths and hold them in.  Hmmmm..very very fun, just take 20-30 deep DEEP breaths with your head between your legs and your hands locked behind them. Then, stand up holding the last, deepest breath and just wait!


----------



## Semi-Charmed

This thread has been goin on for 3 years???? Damn...

The best trick for me is actually findin them.  I've fallen out of the loop in the past couple years.


----------



## Rollin_to_Oakenfold

My most favorite trick has to be music and a body whipit.  Put on Oakenfold's Tranceport cd and grab a bottle of vaporub and a bandana.  Wipe some of the vaporub on the bandana and tie it around your face so that it hangs down over your nose.  Lay on your back with your hands at your sides.  Breath in really deeply and then exhale really slowly.  Repeat until you reach the 10th time.  On the tenth hold your breath in and stand up.  Now strech and reach for the sky.  Most likely you will "pass out" so make sure you will fall backwards onto a bed or have someone there to catch you.  When you finally come to, you will have a "super peak" for about 5 minutes.  The great thing is that you can do this over, and over, and over.....


----------



## SthrnXTC

*Some Rollin Tricks*

**Rollin Tricks**

1) Drink lots of orange juice
2) Give massages using lots and lots of lotion
3) Go somewhere with lots of breeze (like the beach)
4) Take a walk with a "Significant other" and just talk for hours
5) Give really big hugs
6) Use vicks inhalers blown in the eye then get a light show
7) Put vicks on a rag and sniff
8) Listen to LOTS of TECHNO and have fun!!!!


----------



## Great Ocean Road

Those little Clearisil facewash pads. Take one and slowly rub it down the back of someone's neck, and then softly blow on the moist area while massaging their temples. Awesome, AWESOME feeling.


----------



## mood_elev8or

*You need one of these!*

Recently bought one of the Tumbler Faze lights from Mathmos, had some great times with it!  A bit of the expensive side though!

http://www.mathmos.co.uk/modern/index.html


----------



## Mazey

My wife loves her vibrator, no kidding, I'm sure the neighbor's know too !


----------



## LauRaheartsdrugs

ahh what a wonderful topic :-D this makes me so happy. you know how when you think about rollin and you're like damn i was happy then. 

hmm, some things we had fun with:
*we spent a day by a kiddie pool when it was like 85 degrees outside, and it was so perfect
*good discussions that kind of are creepy, thinking of who is really watching us in space
*swinging, whoa swinging was so much fun!
*we went a played on a play thing at a park
*played at an arcade
*cool water anywhere
*buying fun stuff
*cutting paper

*the only thing that sucked was when we were chewing gum and i chewed it to the point my mouth was raw and the next day our mouths hurt SO bad! and i had a death grip on my water bottle and i kept like rubbing it so it made this really annoying sound but i felt so nice i was like "hey, am i bothering you?" "are you sure?" i liked being nice :-D


----------



## shortie

i have only done this a couple of times b/c its not that safe.  but on the freeway, while someone else is driving, i like to stick my feet out of the window.  it feels so amazing, its has to be warm out, cold air is bad....oh yeah no shoes and no socks... just the wind hitting your rollin feet....


----------



## lsdod

Hmm, I've got two things to do rolling, i didn't read ALL the posts, so hopefully their still fresh ideas. THough i doubt anyones actually reading the thread this far down...
Anyway Heres the first, this may cause ear damage, but i've always done allright. If your at a club/rave etc, go right about to the speaker while your peaking and lay your head right near wear the base comes out, your head should literally bounce up and down. The soundwaves blasting through your body while on MD are like nothing else.
The second trick, and this is my all time fav. I've only found this to work on MDMA and High-dose psycedelics. 
(needs two people)
OK place 1 hand firmly on the forehead of the person who is peaking. place your other hand at the base of their neck (back of neck). Now, keep your hand pressed tight on their forehead and slide your other hand FIRMLY up the base of their nexk till half-way up their head then back down to the back of the neck again. Keep stroking up and down their neck/head for about two minutes. Now on the last stroke keep 1 hand hard on the forehead and the other hand hard on the back of their head, now, very slowly, release your grip, take about 30seconds to slowly move both your hand away so that gradually, after about 30sec your hands are only just faintly touching them, continue to very slowly move your hands away until they are about 15cm away from their head, then slowly move them all the way back in so your touching them again. THIS IS THE BEST MIND FLIP EVER IF DONE PROPERLY, id love to hear any response from people who try it !


----------



## THE SFX

*Re: New Rollin' tricks...*



			
				Xander said:
			
		

> *Aight... these are a little off the beaten path , but hell, we blow vicks in our eyes, dont we?
> Ambesol or Orajel... anything for toothaches that numbs your mouth... put a little on the tip of your tongue, or on your gums or the inside of your nose... just be careful not to bite your newly numbed tongue off....
> Ok ...this one takes work and forethought... Dont piss for an hour before you roll... then when you are blowing up, and need to pee, dont... Forget about it... wait as long as you can, ideally till right after you peak... if possible, go for a drive when you HAVE to go (sober person driving of course) and smoke a bowl... then, when you get home and FINALLY get the pisser.... HEAVEN! No joke. Totally amazing.
> Happy Pissing.
> -Xander
> ------------------
> "If you would not be forgotten as soon as you are dead, either write things worth reading or do things worth writing."
> -Ben Franklin *




sorry but this is dangerous imo, not passin water while on E but still takin fluid on can lead to liver damage and more...... look at leah betts.

Sorry if its been mentioned b4, i have'nt read the whole thread but tellin someone to do that is a bit silly imo! :s


----------



## went_to_paradise

*LUV*

Always roll with people you love - it never gets any better than that!!!  Oh, and I think having the perfect chill room complete with pretty art work on the walls, incense, comfy pillows, & lots of love works.


----------



## DJ_Elation

From what I saw, no one posted this and this is one of the funnest things to do while rolling. Get in front of your tv, change it to a channel with just static, put it on mute, and watch the fun begin. Even if you're not peakin that hard, you'll see something, but if you're really peakin, you'll see a whole tv show(one time I saw a whole episode of the Simpson's and only afterwards did I realize we were still watchin the channel with static). Also, watch the trippy winamp visualization things, they're awesome. Also, if you're swimmin, do flips in the water, just make sure you have people around to make sure you don't drown. It'll blow your mind. And last, I haven't really tried it, but my friends looked like they were really enjoyin it. You need a wood/tile/marble floor. Grease your body up pretty well with lotion(you'll probably do this anyways since I've seen a lot of you like the lotion stuff) except your feet because you need those to propel you, then just slide accross the floor. I know it sounds stupid, but supposedly it feels really good. Play Quake3 or some other fast-paced FPS, it's intense. You feel like you're in the game.


----------



## Twnkles85

It's hard to think of things that i haven't already read on here, but i'll try
*one time, my friend was carrying me down the steps, and he tripped, dropped me, then fell on top of me...we just looked at eachother and laughed and were like, what? how did we get here?!  I'm not recommending doing...but it was cool haha 
*put a blanket or something in the dryer, and then wrap up in it...awesome
*any kind of juicy fruit is good, watermelon, grapes, oranges...
*use mouthwash
*wash your face with an exfoliating face wash, but don't rub to hard 
*I like changing my clothes a whole bunch of times
*spray body splash all over yourself...refrigerated stuff is even better
*use aloe vera gel instead of lotion
*me and a friend of mine were gonna go play in a pile of leaves, but then we saw a cop, darn cops
*my sister has asthma, so she has a nebulizer (breathing machine)...that thing is just great, she put vicks in it once and it was so awesome, it felt like it went all down in your lungs and stuff
*my friend filled her entire apartment with ballons once
*jump on beds!!
*just squishing on a couch with a bunch of people is cool
*sing!  i don't know if my voice actually sounds better, but to me it does
*playing with cats is awesome, just have them sit with you, and rub them on your face and stuff
*go outside and play in the rain....splash in puddles and stuff


----------



## hope21

Okay party kids when you roll you have to sit on the floorand hug your knees...then you have someone completly wrap their arms around you and hug as tight as they can for like10 seconds, then slowley let go... it feels awesome!!!!!
 Another thing is lay down completly on your stomach with just a pillow for your head. then you get someone to grab your hands and lift them in the air as high as you cna go without lifting your body off the floor...then they slowly rock your hands down to the ground..it fels really cool like your never going to reach the ground.
Try rollerblading have someone push you or do it yourself it feels cool with the air rushing through your hair and you going so fast its a cool trick. 
Well have fun.....


----------



## nycguy

i dont know if anyone mentioned this yet, being that im too damn lazy to search everything. My favorite thing is to roll in the shower. That is hands down the best thing ever. Last time i rolled I took a hour long shower I didnt want to get out.  Also I love the piss trick too. The first pee when your rolling is amazing always


----------



## mogle42

go to chuck e. cheese.its the best place to chill for me.they got the flourescent colored sky tubes some cool games and most importantly they got chuck e cheese to come out once every hour.its the best.and if you have access to one of those big cotton candy machines go make some its so much fun and it tastes so good.


----------



## dayroller

*Rolie Polie Olie on Disney Channel*

I was just wondering if anyone else has discovered the joys of watching "Rolie Polie Olie" while rolling, with the sound off and your own music on the stereo.... it's really pretty fun.  I have done it like 4 times once we got home from the clubs and wanted something fun to look at!   Those Rolie Polies looks really cute when you are on E...


----------



## missing_one

*shave!*

untested, but the feeling is so intense and amazing normally, it must kick ass while peaking.  

have someone shave your head.  

the water running over it, washing off all the hair, and especially of first-time skin (movement = subtle massage of airflow) kicks ass.  

i do this to myself more or less weekly without any drugs, but after getting inspired here, i will definitely be trying it!


----------



## cornilis

the best thing to do on E is fuck and play in a hot tub...carefull though you can get to hot.


----------



## bipolar

There is something we always do when we are on xtc. (it also feels good on other drugs )

You and a friend have to make a fist... stand for eachother.. push your fist on the fist of your friend... push really hard.. do that for some seconds and then hit yourself on your chest (on the left-side) quite hard.. it feels so great... and you will love eachother even more ..

I don't know if you people understand.. sorry for my bad english..


----------



## likwidkid

I've found the best way to take vicks in is warm...  A good trick (if your rolling at a house party or sumptin) is get a warm, clean washcloth, rub sum vicks in it, then stick it in a microwave for like 30 seconds.... take out and inhale..... vicks times 10:D


----------



## The Dood

Those vick sticks that you buy from chemists are awesome while rolling... especially if there surrounding air is cool. Just breathe in through your nose and feel the coolness travel down your body...amazing feeling. 

Listerine breath freshener tabs work a treat. Euphoric Freshness!!!


----------



## kemikalkadet

i dunno if this has bin said but suck on a lemon (or other citrus fruit but lemons are best) i was pinned to the wall i was rolling so much!!!


----------



## Bluelighter18

GOIN OUTSIDE AND SPRAYIN YOURSELF WITH THE HOSE ON MIST MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM O MY GOD  ALSO MAKIN A BIG TRAIN OF PEOPLE DANCIN AND GRINDIN BOYGIRLBOYGIRLBOYGIRL SO MUCH FUN  MASSAGES WITH COLD WATER GETTING POURED ONTO YOUR BODY AND KISSING                             EVERYBODY NEEDS TO LISTEN TO DJ TRASHY WHILE ROLLING SOME SONGS ARE ZOMBIE NATION , ECTASY,  AND IS EVERYBODY WET YET(SOMETHING LIKE THAT)   DOWNLOAD HIS SONGS GET SOME ROLL PILLS STROBE LIGHTS BLACKLIGHTS AND A SHITLOAD OF PEOPLE OVER U WILL HAVE THE BEST NITE OF YOUR LIFE I SWEAR TO GOD


----------



## Bluelighter18

ALSO  GET ONE OF UR FRIENDS AND JUST SLAP EACHOTHER ON THE CHEST THE STINGING SENSATION FEELS AWSOME


----------



## vidavibra

*rave on to .. .. to the other side!*

Well  I have a trick that works fine even with marijuana.
 Tell someone to hold you arm forcing down while you use all your strenght to make it go up ! But the other one won't let you do it, so your arm won't leave the same place.
 The person who is holding your arm and pushing it down while u try to lift it up must do it for some period of time. Then when this stop, you will feel you arm magically floating upwards!! Nice.


----------



## JustLooking

Wow. you all gave some great tricks and I can't wait for the next time i roll to try them out. One question though (it's probably been answered before but I probably missed it) What is an Xhug and how do you perform it? Thanks


----------



## trippin

*skipping....*

try skipping !


----------



## cloudskipper3

one of my personal favorites is sitting in a dark room with candles lit, sit in a comfy chair with a low back and have a friend massage your back with aromatherapy body oil while listening to a low music of choice (*hhc*)
   rub vicks under eyes and nose


----------



## Cleaner Futures

TRY THIS, put someone in a pitch black room, facing the wall, about a foot or two away from the wall. 
THEN USE 2 LASER LIGHT TO PROJECT THERE SHADOWS ON THE WALL. 

SIZE=3]THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH THE SHADOWS YOUR PROJECTING AGAINST THE WALL.  WORKS REALLY WELL FOR TRIPPING TOO[/SIZE]


----------



## synchrojet

Another pill.


----------



## liquidj

i know what not to do.....
-dont do it at a family gathering.
-dont stare into the mirror.
- and dont eat skittles. they taste like shit.


----------



## silverbullet1010

SUP ALL

your topic caught my eye and it happens to be one of my favorite Xing topics.  Massages are good.  So is brushing your hair or haveing your head rubbed.  If you place a strobe light under a tall plant facing upward behind lets say a couch and have another strobe going towards the ceiling somewhere else, watch the shadows of the leaves.  I like to lay upside down and sway the plant back in forth sorta quickly.  Im telling you...it is a major trip.  A special trick I know is...you know what...you have to either message me about it or email me and ask.  It is a bad ass trick that not many know about and you will trip balls. 

Also, i am writing a document on xing and the best things for it and complete knowledge and experience of it.  It is pretty good stuff.  I am writing  it for new xers, but just ask me and I will send you a finished copy when completed or what I currently have done.      *PEACE OUT!!!*


----------



## Rolliepollieollie

Rent a room at imperial palace in las vegas with the moirrors over the bed and mirrors all around a giant bathtub. Its less than a hundred bucks, candles mirrors, and someone sexy make this a heavenly expeience.


----------



## VelocideX

my personal opinion: you guys need to stop looking for "roll tricks" and start enjoying the drug for what its worth. its a SOCIAL drug. 

why bother sitting there going "oh look i can make myself peak harder" when you can be interacting with other people? thats where the real ecstasy is -- breaking down social barriers and getting to know people better.


----------



## Street Knowledge

some people enjoy the drug differently than you, although i have never used it as a drug for soley social interaction, i am not against the idea of it, nor would i bash someone who only likes rolling at raves if i did it only as a social drug. personally my first time i was at one of my friends houses and just sat there and hung out and listened to some music, and all my experiences after that were at raves, all of which i must say i have enjoyed a WHOLE lot more than the time at a friends house. i respect your way of doing things, please respect ours.


----------



## KrisKat

While my favorite activities while rolling are dancing and socializing, and vicks can be intense, I did have a unusual roll one time. At an afterhours one night I had the chance to get in a hot tub. First off the heat from the hot tub made us all roll pretty hard. but the real experience was getting out. You see it was winter and we all jumped out and rolled in the snow!!! Huge rush but not something that can be tolerate for long. Talk about thermal shock. I would caution that thermal shock can be unhealthy.


----------



## Puffen-TheMagicdrago

I have many rolling tricks that I like to do 
-Get my hair cut the day of,or day before I roll.Makes my head feel awesome.
-Get people I enjoy rolling with,I don't know about anyone else but if I roll with people I don't like,I don't have a good time.
-Getting everything ready to roll,glowsticks,the right music,vicks inhalers,vicks masks,vicks cream,etc.
-Females! I have to roll with women,they are the most fun to roll with,tittys,ass,kissing,aaaaaaaaaa.

-OK now lets say I just ate some bomb ass pills and I am starting to roll 
-Getting with the beat is the number one thing that is important
-I like getting swings,this is were two people lock hands,and one person sits in the two locked arms, the people swinging move their arms from side to side for a little while,and then stop and move in circle,360degrees,and blow the fuck up.
-another good one is getting some glowsticks and putting them slowly over my eyes!!!!and moving them around and rubbing my head as the do it.
-another is when someone is rubbing me they put their fingers in my ears and go push them to the beat of the music.Blows me mind the fuck up!!
-another is getting me dick sucked,which is the shit.
-another is laying on me back and getting a light show by my boy Teft, he is the STICKMASTER,kid can do some amazing thing with some glowsticks!
-taking a piss is awesome.
-Taking bong rips and holding them in till I choke,and then hitting a vick inhaler or mask.
-gas-masks fuck you up when your rolling just don't blow chunks into the bong!!
-another thing when ever we roll at my boy Hansens house he has got a sana,or a sweat box,( he even has a CD player in there ) just sit in there and kinda bob your head a little,hit some vicks and maybe smoke somethin,then come out and you just blow the fuck up!!!


----------



## oh_wierd_one

I just love to wander around hugging and kissing people I dont know (making bathroom buddies!). but Im known for my tea-tree massages-just go up to a complete stranger and start rubbin that fantastic oil into their arms-the other person will love and the surrounding area will smell of tea-tree! yummy!


----------



## SuGaRbUzZ

I haven't been reading this whole thread, but i'll say one of the BEST things when rolling is to play with your pets. 

I have three wonderful, fuzzy, loving dogs, and I can call them all over and they'll all pile on top of me and cuddle - or, if I'm feeling energetic, I can wrestle and play with them.  Either way, they're wonderful to have around when rolling.


----------



## perputuousdreamer

SuGaRbUzZ said:
			
		

> *I haven't been reading this whole thread, but i'll say one of the BEST things when rolling is to play with your pets.
> 
> I have three wonderful, fuzzy, loving dogs, and I can call them all over and they'll all pile on top of me and cuddle - or, if I'm feeling energetic, I can wrestle and play with them.  Either way, they're wonderful to have around when rolling. *



I like the sound of that


----------



## littlerudegirl

The second time I rolled with some friends.  They have this rule that when you roll with them you bring them a gift and they give you a gift (usually something used or silly)
Anyways, they gave me one of those super bouncy balls but when it hits it lights up.  OMG you wanna talk about fun for hours!!!  Theres nothing better than chasing that thing around when your rolling.
Well then when your feeling all lovey and stuff you talk about your gift and tell why you got them that gift and just share all your feelings about it.  Its real fun, we have a big group now, and we do a random drawing, like secret pals.  
Its so cool to see what kind of kooky gifts people bring and what we talk about.


----------



## skjalff

*E-trick, shower and strobe*

I'm not sure if this came up anywhere on bluelight, but here it comes. If you have an access to a shower with multiple shower heads, turn them ALL on make water Super hot, turn off the light and turn on the blue strobe. The room fills with steam and you (Rolling face) walk in, all you see is blue flashing light and heat on your skin and underneath it. It does you in!!! when you leave the shower 5 minutes later you are rolling harder than Ever!!!

Oh, and another one, if you have a person of opposite sex rolling with you, you make one of the shower streams colder so that you can take standing under it, both of you take off your cloths (may be leaving underwear) and make out / rub both standing under the streams of water. I can't even start describing what a blast it is...


skjalff


----------



## Frothyliquid

I personally love N20..

WhipIts
EzWhip

you can really drift off into something totally different.


----------



## kelley

1. SPRAY BOTTLE + WATER little drops of heaven all over
2. Vicks (of course)
3. if you do it at a house have a rolling room and a reality room (it helps to seporate people coming down and people still rollin'..plus on your down time you can relax and talk in a lit area) 
4. In the rolling room have tons of blankets, pillows, bean bags, massagers, Oils, lotion, vicks, glow sticks, bike reflector lights, lazer pointers and a boom box playing your favorite teckno or trance (a cd with a LOt of songs so no one has to play D.j. (unless they want to)) this is soo fun!
5. Have a rolling buddy..so you always have someone to share massages, walks, talks and more with and no one gets left alone to come down b/c they arent into it.
6. if the pill hasnt hit you it's b/c you arent letting yourself roll, so relax put yourself in a happy place and get into the music wile someone gives you a massage..
7. carry around a stuffed animal and name it (mine this weekend was a beenie baby bear named Tibby) he was there to talk to (this sounds stupid but it was cool) and you can rub him on your face for fun! he also gave me a hand massage!
8.Always roll with people you know and trust! this way u can have great convos and get to know them sooo well!!
9. you can roll for as long as you want to believe me all you do is put it in your mind that u control it, and you can be peaking all night long!
10. start crouched down in a ball but so you can stand up easily have someone squeez you tight wile pushing their hands up the side of your body and helping you stand up (kindof like your streching you out) tell them to flex every muscle of their body as you go up and go until your hands are all the way in the air, then go back down and up again it feels like your 100 feet tall and gets both of you rolling so hard! (when you go down it feels like your inside the floor!!)
11.wear a boa and carry around a feather tickler from a porn shop!!
12.HAPPY ROLLING!!! and pleaz send all your new tricks to me i have a book of them i carry when i roll (another trick! the books fuzzy!!)


----------



## fuk_mi_sidwayz

*x-up*

this is a great trick that my friend came up w/ while he as sober and it works great it goes like this  You just hug the person real hard, then lean them foward on to your chest, have them have they're eyes closed and slowly lift them up off the ground on to you, bending over backwards a little but not to far, then slowly put them back down on the ground.


----------



## oceanlungs

*RE: Anyone got any good roll tricks?*

Hahah,yeah I've got one.It's called stick the glowstick in your bumbum.


----------



## hfjackal

*pass out[crossing the abyss]*

OMFG!!!! i really dont even know how to explain what i felt the nite i rolled for the second time and all my rollin buddies talked me into "passing out". they said i would have to lean over , placing my hands on my knees and breathe long and deep for awhile and slowly faster, and then take one DEEP breath, then stand up agaisnt a wall (preferably by a matress). one of my buddies would then use al is might and press on my chest, lower chest, i would say....and sooner or later ur gunna just have to let it out... 3 secs later ur fucking GONE, i mean i fuckin felt like i was out for an hour and then i woke up and it was just MASSIVE ecstasy. the white and red strobes mixed in a profound way, and the music set it all off... and u feel like ur just  tripping ur F'ing head off, and then its all over. my bud's were like "how was it man!?"...the only thing i could spit out while just walkin aimlessly was "oh my god". it was so nuts.   
        *you must realize that this IS cutting oxygen off to your brain which is not a safe thing to do* so be safe and wise, dont do it too much. while on that roll. i also like getting "dropped thru the floor" ... which is also another way to reach my cloud9.  send some replys or emails, tell me what ut hink. and remember BE SAFE.  rolling is too good to be trashing ur body with all the time and ruining ur brain.


----------



## kelley

Ohhh ohhh go on adventures into parks! but dont get arrested stay in a rural area! oh dont forget to feel the grass!


----------



## BlissXtra

Well this one time after we were all just sitting around, kina done rolling, I had the lava lambs bubbling and turned the music off and we played I spy for like 3 hours, funny, but it was cool.


----------



## Xx PunkSproutChik xX

*a little helpful hint*

MAKE SURE WHEN YOU BLOW THE VICS IN SOMEONES EYES TO REMOVE THE LIQUID!!!!! LETS JUST SAY FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE THAT IT HURTS!!!!!!!

JUST A LIL' ROLL TRICK FROM SOMEONE WHO THOUGHT THEY WENT BLIND... EVEN THOUGH THEY *I* 8(  REALLY DIDNT


PS~ my b/f sucked my toes last time (keep in mind that I think that feet are DISGUSTING) and *WOW!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## -Mundiferous!




----------



## Cleaner Futures

yes what you do is hold a persons arms and pull them up while the other person lies on the ground you strech there body and with a back and forth motion you bring them down and at the floor go up and down just before they touch down.  "floating to the floor"


----------



## kelley

lets see good roll tricks... ive have suggestions for stuff you can roll up and smoke. like cats and stuff. dead fetuses are my favorite though

**Dude please get a life..ewwwa**


this is the kinda thread that I am talking about... how does this reduce harm? 

**Why do you read it then? Find another thread about hard reduction...this is called Ex discussion doesnt mean we all cant share our experiences..its people like you that kill rolls with your..oh are you being safe? are you okay? Dude if you dont like it then get out...Not any drug is safe..Including ALcahol, Pot, anything! anything can be laced or make you sick..so what i dont get is why people have to get all butthurt about E is so unsafe when more people have died from drunk driving accidents then E accidents? its not the gun that killed the person its the person pulling the f*cking trigger..come on!**


----------



## daveske69

A few ppl mentioned this b4.. but ill mention it agen.. keke the BESt and i mean the BEST thing to do is get lost in a party and meet other ppl.. especially if they are flying high and LOVED up as much as u... u feel this immmediate sense of comfort and understanding and its like uv known these ppl all ur life and its such a good feeling.. i cant express this enuff! hahah but once i was at a park and i ran up to this hill and there was this couple up there.. now that i thnk of it they prolly wanted sum fucktime or private time but i just sat down with em and just talked.. LOL they werent even on E's but i just talked to em like iv known em all my life.. later i saw em and i was like HI AARON SUP MICHELLE!!! kekeke they said hi but i think they were just being polite.. keke


----------



## PGTips

*Re: pass out[crossing the abyss]*



			
				hfjackal said:
			
		

> *they said i would have to lean over , placing my hands on my knees and breathe long and deep for awhile and slowly faster, and then take one DEEP breath, then stand up agaisnt a wall (preferably by a matress). one of my buddies would then use al is might and press on my chest, lower chest, i would say....and sooner or later ur gunna just have to let it out... 3 secs later ur fucking GONE, i mean i fuckin felt like i was out for an hour and then i woke up and it was just MASSIVE ecstasy. the white and red strobes mixed in a profound way, and the music set it all off... and u feel like ur just  tripping ur F'ing head off, and then its all over. my bud's were like "how was it man!?"...the only thing i could spit out while just walkin aimlessly was "oh my god". it was so nuts.
> *you must realize that this IS cutting oxygen off to your brain which is not a safe thing to do* so be safe and wise, dont do it too much. *



Although this does have a similar effect to something like Whipits, it does so by asphixeation (spl?). Like when you stand up too fast and get a light head. If you wish to be spun out in such a manner I _highly_ advise to just get ahold of some Nitrous or Poppers. This method is _not_ good for you when on E!
It went around my old school about 4~5 years ago. I never did it, but many a friend bashed their head and one or two even ended up in the nurses after getting severe headaches and general dizziness for hours afterwards.

Please don't bother


----------



## phat pants

ebombs are fuckin great...the super cool thing is, you can do it sober too. ehugs are fun when your with some friends...shorter then a ebomb however


----------



## MazDan

Good one for the guys.

Purchase a tube of KY jelly or similar lube.

Go for a walk in a park and get a good handful of the magic lube.

Stuff your hand down your undies and start massaging ur balls while you walk arround.

This is pure heaven.

You may be lucky enough to get it up as well but that doesnt matter.

The feeling is unbelievable and you will quickly become addicted to it.

Keep smiling.


----------



## dragonsflame

*Tricks, tricks, and more tricks*

First, thanks to everyone who has posted here with tricks! Since I started reading this thread about two months ago (hehehe... lots of info here) I've tried a few and they are awesome!!!! I haven't read all the posts, so maybe my contribution is new, maybe not... but they're all good.
Stone therapy spy is the best!!!!!! Those hot rocks laid out down the spine, on the backs on the knees, on the back of the neck and one in each hand is heaven! It comes with oils you can use with the rocks too.  
Our newest toy is two glowing orbs (found them at target). They glow blue, last for 12 hours, and come with their own rechargers. They are about 3 inches in diameter and it will blow your mind to suddenly see this glowing blue orb come rolling across the floor in the room. I've gotten many a friend with that one :D 
My boyfriend has the best.... two sheep skins he got in Austrailia. One is a single and short and smaller and the other is two sewn together and big enough to lay out on. He tells this great story to people who are introduced to the skins the first time and blows 'em up everytime. A friend and I discovered they are also good for walking on with bare feet the past weekend... why we never thought of that before is beyond me LOL
And... a blow dryer, set on the low setting, close to the music so you can feel the bass, and have a buddy hold it on your face. you get the same effect as driving in the car with the heat and music blasting, but without worrying about whos sober enough to drive.
Happy rollin


----------



## Skunkweed

I like to lay out in the sun,  i live in Miami its fuckin hot.  It feels so good to sweat.  I have a fishing pole, fuckin tight.  Stand about waist deep in the ocean, hittin a inhaler. i bet you fall .  Its tite.  





Smoke the skunk


----------



## - seE oN eviL -

a head job is great


----------



## djSpiro

Jesus. A 3 year old thread! Long live the thread? Lol.

I don't think I could suggest anything that hasn't been already..


----------



## aurabender

Dakeva said:
			
		

> *To be honest my favorite thing to do rollin is to get lost in a party. To separate from the people i know and be with total strangers. The almost instant bonding is the greatests thing to me and the effects of new friends last long after the come down... *



Ya know, my girlfriend does this all the time at parties, especially if they are at our house, and it drives me nuts. I'll be rollin along and then realize that she is not around and no one will know where she is. She runs off and hides by herself untill someone goes to find her. We find her in the tub< in closets, under tables ...


----------



## inimical

aurabender said:
			
		

> *Ya know, my girlfriend does this all the time at parties, especially if they are at our house, and it drives me nuts. I'll be rollin along and then realize that she is not around and no one will know where she is. She runs off and hides by herself untill someone goes to find her. We find her in the tub< in closets, under tables ... *



hhaha thats crazy


----------



## High_and_Mighty

lol ^^^ that's hilarious!! lol


----------



## d-FuNkq

a hot shower with some1 you enjoying having fun with! preferably a boyfriend or something hahaha


----------



## viperboi18

Here are a few things I have done that worked
-message oil from the sex store that heats up when you rub it on
-while driving in a car(sober person driving) turn the heater all the way up, get the car up to about 50 or 60mph, and when the car is extremely hot, roll all the windows and sunroof down.
-One of those huge rain-fall shower heads with the water on as cold as it gets
-Bass, big speakers, loud music...i have 4 12's in my car, with those all the way up with some kickass trance music is the best
-jump...find something to jump off, nothing too dangerous, or jump on a bed, the feeling while in the air is amazing
-GLOW STARS!!!  get a bunch of those little stars and put them all around a room, go in the room when the starts are bright and lights are off, feels soo cool, i got lost in the room and it felt like i was in outer space.
-strobe light in the shower, seeing the water fall with the strobe light is really cool


----------



## BlissXtra

Take a shower with black lights in the bathroom,  mirrors are nice for this, and its even better when you have a partner in there with you(opposite sex or same, whatever is good for you).  All the soap suds glow bright white, amazing.


----------



## sinvious

*I dont think anyone of you have tried this...*

ok, listen up.

this will require some solid pieces of styrofoam. like the ones they use to pack equipment in boxes. you know, the molded kind. anyway...

once you have those. set them aside and wait till everyone starts to peak.

then  sit down on the floor across from each other . grab a lengthy piece of styrofoam, make sure the other person is ready, then... WACK THE CRAP out of the person in front of you once, you wont hurt them... trust me.
(Only hit them once.)

The styrofoam will need to break to be REALLY effective... Be sure to watch the expression on the persons face once completed. AWESOME!!!

Now picture why this works...

the person thats going to get the styrofoam broken over their head will tense up in anticipation, then when it happens, there will be a loud noise from the break, and then a rush of air around the head, and absolutley no pain or much of any feeling of being hit. The release of the anticipation is like having a roll orgasm!!!! Try it! Its awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Hellman-

*Wizz Fizz*

Bust open a pack of wizz fizz (yes the real wizz fizz, the one with micky mouse on the front and a little shovel) peak hour... There's a rave in your mouth and the whole worlds invited.


----------



## Skunkweed

Dont know if everyone knows this so here it is.  Take you vapor rub ( the rub) and put it on a wash rag.  Throw that bitch in the microwave for 10-15 secs. when you take it out, hit that motherfucker.  You'll never want an inhaler again.  This intensifys that vapor rub by like 10 times. Try it.  First time you hit it,  its better than crack for real.  And its a hell of a ice breaker at an after party.  

You gotta do this!!!!  Fuckin sweet. Reply and tell me how you liked it


----------



## dr. greenthumb

walk barefoot on dewy or wet grass on good quality pills...heaven.

-cyto


----------



## tribalist

Try putting a long wooden broom or mop handle on your lounge room floor then as you are peaking try to walk it like a trapeze artist guaranteed you either fall on your ass or your tenn miles in the air walking on this tiny piece of string asking yourself how the f*$# do i get down from here8(


----------



## KcRaver

*I have a good one*

Its a long standing secret i have but its called flying...i was too lazy to read over the last ones...so here goes...you have the person rolling balls lay down then make them put both hand on there head like a cop would do then put your hands under there arms and lift up really fast and slowly let them down...it will give them a sensation of flying and let them slowly down then raise it back up...this is kind of a secret...so don't tell anyone...but trust me...its great fun..and no vicks no problem...just let them fly :D


----------



## snosberry

*Oh so many*

So many:
1. Walk outside barefoot when its drizzling outside
2. Summersults. its cracks ur back.
3. THE BEST THING TO DO IN THE WORLD!! you get lost its so awsome is eggdrop.... Sit on the floor with your legs currled to yourchest. Hold on to your legs have someone sit behind you and they grab you like a little ball. Have them start counting down in your ear from 10-1 then say blast off. They roll on there back so yout on them in a ball and they roll around side to side makind wind noises then slam you on the ground.... YOU WILL BE LOST!
4. Get a bowl put vix and water in it and heat in the microwave when done being heated pull out on the table with a towel and breath in it.
5. a simple one take a vix inhaler and heat up with your lighter then inhale... warm and yummy...
6. VIX RUB WILL MAKE A MESS AND MAKE YOU BREAK OUT just put it on a washcloth maybe wet it a bit place in on ur face the hole rag, have somone sit on you and shake your sholders around really hard.
ahhh so many... if you would like to exchange some email me....


----------



## Warblade

This one's kinda hard to do since you gotta be at an amusement park or a carnival.  Find a ride that kinda goes up and down so that you'll get the sensation of losing your stomach.  It seriously feels like a body orgasm each time you drop.


----------



## Skunkweed

Sounds pretty damn cooo


----------



## High_and_Mighty

Yeah, I'm gonna try the vix rub in the bowl thing... So you just put it in the water and heat it up? Where does the towel come in?


----------



## nubXer

^^I believe you just rub the vicks on a damp wash cloth THEN put it in a bowl and nuke it for a few seconds.....


----------



## Skunkweed

Rub the vicks on a washcloth and put in the microwave. nuke that bitch for 15 sec. then hit it fuck the stove n shit...Too much work....Try it,  it's better than crack!!!!!


----------



## modify

hmmmmmmm what to add what to add... well..... when ever i come home, im all scattered and shit right.... so i have this dog named Tex, a nice big fluffy husky... and basically... we both lie on my bed... and i talk to him, not just any sort of talk.. a really deep and emotional conversation... and its amazing how well he listens to me... Thats a great roll trick... talking to animalzzz "sigh" , but i luv him... hehe and he know i been rolling, he aint stupid hehe


----------



## white_sneakers

no, Tex aint stoopid...


----------



## Skunkweed

Can i borrow Tex, I need someone to talk to:D


----------



## modify

white_sneakers said:
			
		

> *no, Tex aint stoopid... *



lol, so u r implying that i am stupid
Come on bro, Tex is a good companion.... 
And when i come home, its really good to talk.... 
Maybe because of the fact that he cant talk back and complain about things.. so my 'scatterdness' is a little confined


----------



## silverfucked

ooooo... ooooo... ooooo! I got one!

Take two glowsticks rights??? Crack them open and wave them in front of someone on E's face!!! Man, that shit will blow you up!







oh wait....


----------



## modify

NOOoooo LOL.... omg omg... last weekend... i had this fake dead fish.. and u know how u can see someone peaking, sitting down and rolling their eyes and head up ?... well anywayzzz i went up 2 him and said "Hello... Have u met my friend Charlie", hehe trips them out bad.. Or, u could look at someone and just say "OMG man,,, your face" hehehe then get all yo friends 2 join in lalalalipop later


----------



## resistor25

This trick should only be done to people who ejoy being past out and done by completley honest people you trust.   

Hopefully everyone knows some of the many different ways to pass someone out. So I will skip that.


What you do is have a really creative mind,  Tell the person a very short but detailed story while you are passing them out make sure their eyes are closed and they are singled only on your voice.  You most keep a straight melodic tone in your voice.  As to what story be creative.  I once had a friend running around all night see pink elephants after I told him a story.  Had another guy think that everyone was an ALIEN.  That guy I had to snap outta that he was freaking me out.  Holding glowsticks like they were a Rifle ducking behind everything like he was trying to get a clean shout with his glowsticks.  And telling me that there were aliens with Really big heads running around constantly.  Got on my nerves.


----------



## pilate420

i love to go outside or in a really big room and lie on the ground and have a friend get on either side of me, then we count to three and when we hit three they pull me up and i jump right when i get up so you go flying really high and far. feels like superman an u blow up hard when u slam into the ground. also car surfing is really fun (be careful) and also i like to sit on the ground and get someone to sit in front of me right against me and ill wrap my arms around them really tight and they have their arms across their check and ill yell them we are on a roller coaster and go through all the motions even like jerking and making the clicking noise as u go up the hill then on the second hill i tell em there is a loop coming up so tthey need to take a really deep breath and right afetr they do i pass them out and tell em they fell out of the roller coaster on the loop when they wake up. usually blows them and me up hard. also the running through the forest thing where u swish glowsticks in front of their face and as they pass by u blow vick to simulate the swoosh of the trees then tell emir about to hit a tree and grab and shake their head with the glowstick in their eyes. usually blow up hard.


----------



## 4theluvofE

oooo, I like that forest one!.  
Lets see if you've heard of this one...
Get that mint stress reliever oil or something pretty strong and minty (not vicks, too greasy) to rub on your hands.

Tell the person to inhale and exhale when you say to do so...
Cup the persons nose and mouth with your hands and tell them to inhale. Then after they get a nice long breath tell them to exhale hard and long and very slowly pull your palms away BUT LEAVE THEM CLOSE enough so when they exale they blow the mintiness back into their own face. 
As they keep blowing keep moving your hands away and up to their forehead. Then with firm pressure "vibrate" their face. Start at the middle of their forhead then down around the eyes. Stop with your hands cupped around the nose and mouth again and tell them to breath in hard again. KILLER!!!


----------



## PawpNLawk

since this thread has been goin for 4 years or something like that i dont have time to read them ALL lol. But from the ones i did read gave me some good ideas. I have a few myself. If they are repeats then sorry .

A few of these should be done by someone who isnt blowin up. could end up bad otherwise.

1)lay a strong sheet on the ground. lay the peaker on top of it. have two people grab the ends and lift. i always like havin a third person on the side with sticks or lights of some sort. When an opportunity comes waves on front of the person. The two people swing the sheet around with the person inside. Do this to music its awesome. You really dont know whats happening. By the end ur blowin up too.

2)Have someone lay on the floor. Two people grab a sheet and lay it over the person. To the music lift the sheet up and down. The wind and movements are amazing. Lift up quick, let down slow, lift slow, drop quick.... you know, make something up. At the end drop the sheet and leave the person for a good 20 seconds (they have no idea whats goin on). then slowly start pullin the sheet off from there feet.

3)Have someone sit in a chair or on a bed. Cover urself in a sheet(like a ghost) with sticks or fotons in hands. Put on a show, they get into it and it looks like wind blowing. Eventually drape the sheet over them and make eye contact. Just you and the person under the sheet. The person goes into a tunnel vision. I cant even describe it. Someone did it to me a year ago and Ive been showin ppl at every party ive gone to since then. 

I have plenty of ideas if you need more. email me .... ravinglunatik4@hotmail.com

The names Xander
Later


----------



## Loon*E

^^^Those were the days, or should i say "DAZE", wasn't it Xander? Those do work really good......and like my man said, they are amazing. 

Brandon


----------



## PawpNLawk

seriously ... listen to me and my man Brandon. watch the reactions when u do it to a newbie. Heaven i tell you, heaven! And try and do those things in private. Dont ruin the surprise for everyone else lol. 

Dose were dah Daze! Brandon soon you'll be here and we'll party it up once again.

The names Xander


----------



## XxMdMaxx

i love 2 take a hot shower but sitting down in the bath.take a glow stick and vicks inhaler in the bathroom make sure its nice and hot  poke a big enuff hole in the glowstick and then shake the glow stick all in the bath tub while u are inhaling the vicks. all the liquid inside will come out and leave glowing spots all over the walls in the shower on the shower curtain and all over the bathtub  floor i accidently did this once with a green glowstick and it made it look like i was in space cuz the spots looked like stars definetly awesome.another thing i did was wash my hair but saved the bubbles that was in my hand and blew real hard on them while holding a glowstick near the bubbles and the bubbles flew up in the air and it was real pretty LOL well thats it for now im still recovering from the other nite but i will post again have fun


----------



## Killing_time

I know this has to be said a million times but being given (or giving) someone a hug... or a back rub is absolutely amazing.
I just can't get enough.
P.S. I'll be the guy hugging everyone at Global.
=)


----------



## jiggaplz

*sup*

sup everyone, im new to the boards, im from baton rouge, la where we throw it down like no other (well not in b.r. actually new orleans) 

thought id share a few things, sry if repeat

1. vicks vapo rub and inhaler, put the rub all over a rag and put it in the microwave, then rub yourself with it

2. eat cotton candy

3. drink cranberry juice

4. put sheets in the dryer and then put em on you

5. light shows and lots of massages

6. if in a club, get as close to the speaker as possible

7. dance ure ass off, but only if you can dance, don't look stupid

8. i dunno where u guys roll at, but in new orleans there's a club in the middle of the city that opens at 10 pm and closes only after everyone has left, wether its 4am or 4pm, doesn't matter........anyway, its fun to go walk in the city and check out all the big buildings and shit

9. the helicoper is cool where u put someone on ure back and someone else grabs their legs

10. HERE IS THE BEST ONE EVER, but i don't know if it's safe or not, so use caution......pass out: here's details...but id say don't do it more than 3 times in 1 night cuz it loses its effect and isn't good for ure chest

have somone take 10 deep deep deep (stress "deep") breaths and on the 10th one hold it, put ure hands on their neck and press them hard as to cut off airflow for about 3 seconds, (you'll feel them go limp), then after they pass out put a black shirt on their face, when they wake up from their dreamworld they won't know where they are, then just rip off the shirt and give em a sick lightshow, that person will luv u forever trust me


----------



## slowaction26

*story*

I apologize in advance for the length... but it is great.

The Purple wizard (told to me by The Holy Roller)

Sit someone down and have them close their eyes.  Then speak to them in a trance type voice saying "just listen to my voice".  Then you go into the story.  (VAriations are ok from here on out)  You visualize a desert explaining it to them in the best way possible.. emphasize the golden sand, light breeze, rolling desert, etc... tell them how amazing it looks and that they can feel the sand.  Then go into the worrisome stage... nobody around, no water, confusing surroundings, etc... next they start walking.... they come to an oasis.  have them "walk to the oasis" where there is "beautiful clear water" "palm trees", You know, those kind of things.  Next have them taste the water.... and as they look up a purple wizard appears with a wood walking stick and a purple orb.... have the wizard walk to the person and say "--their name here-- you are the chosen one my child... now feel the power of the magic orb"  and proceed to vibrate (Humm violently) and rub your face on theirs... emulating the feeling that they should get from the magic orb and then when you finsih say "return my child" blow in their face and then be ready to hear how awesome it was.

I have a couple others if anyone wants any 
feel free to email... mljackson5@yahoo.com

Red DragonGREATEST STORY Greatest Story


----------



## alwayshigh

My favorite thing to do while rolling, is to have someone pass me out. After i wake back up i roll out of control. Is all you have to do is
sit down and hyperventilate four two minutes while someone massages your head.
after the two minutes, hold your breath stand up, squeaze your body with your arms, and let a freind pick you up and spin you around five times, and then you pass out. its the shit.

Or swing in a hammock, while doing whipits, or without whipits, either way its awsome.


----------



## pink mgs

*.*

hey guys im new.
some really good ideas in here so i thought id share a few of myn.

put roll on deoderant in the fridge then roll it all over your stomach.

eat popping candy or stuff your mouth full of marshmellows.

kiss someone with ice in your mouth

take lots of photos then it reminds you of all the good times and ppl you met

make your eyes see double then look at the lights and move your head around.

if you have a black light play with a glow in the dark slinky


----------



## nikki

Hmm.. Maybe its already been posted, (but I don't feel like going through all 20 pages..) and I don't really think it's a trick, but kissing my boyfriend while rolling blows me up more than anything! It's the best. Nikki


----------



## pass_the_vicks

My favorite trick is to eat a 1/2 of shrooms. JK I really do have one though.

Lay on the floor and stick your arms and legs out so that there right above you. Stay like this for about 30 min, the blood will run to your head then tuck your legs under your back and lay there. The experiance is sic.


----------



## sarahooty

I rolled for the first time about 2 weeks ago with my boyfriend and some of his friends.. and I had a GREAT time. I rolled hard as hell for my first time. But there were definately some things we had that made it great.

-The infamous vicks inhalers and vapor rub. I overly enjoyed rubbing it all around my eyes.
-Comfy clothes. I had a fat kids pair of Southpole pants, a silk pajama top, toe socks, a beanie and a floppy hat on. I was SO incredibly comfortable.
-Newport cigarettes. NOTHING better.
-Icebreakers gum--which is only good when rolling.
-A very cute pacifier with an elephant on it attached to a string so I wouldn't lose it.
-The guys went to Wally World to buy a strobe light, black light and red beacon light. Absolute must haves for me. Of course, they opened it carefully so they could return it 12 hours later.
-Blowdryers are the most amazing tools.
-Bong hits every now and then for a lift me up.
-Orgasm rides.. airplane rides.. being tossed around in a blanket..
-Music of choice would be anything techno.
-Crazy liquid dance moves being done in front of you--perferably in front of the strobe light.


----------



## pass_the_vicks

NEWPORTS, those are great I dont smoke but last night when I rolled these where AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apathenol

Meh, when I'm rolling I am ambiguous with cigarettes. Sometimes they are the best thing in the world, but other times the taste literally makes me gag.

Fun = dunk your head in hot water, then immediately into cold.


----------



## Worp8d

Have someone blow raspberries on your stomach.


----------



## Ice_o

For Girls, or anyone with long hair...make sure you wash it before you go pilling (nice n soft)...then while peaking, flick you hair back and forth across your face... so nice


----------



## KandiKoatedMayo

Okay, this one is weird as hell, but it kicked in my first roll ever.  And it was awesome.

Alright, this may only work for girls.  In fact, I know it does.  It hurts guys a LOT.

Righto, I was giving a massage with Icy Hot, but like...I was wearing a skirt and sitting on his back.

Long story short, icy hot + vagina = pleasure.



Also, those capey-shirts feel awesome against yoyr skin when your peaking.


----------



## Sleaze

Stand on the techno dance floor, wait for a song you love to come on and just stand in the middle with your eyes shut and head towards the sky. Slowly move your head around in circles while still looking up. The only way to describe it; you feel like you ARE the music.


----------



## pilate420

just testing my pic.


----------



## pilate420

one more try.


----------



## tribal EffEct

After you pass people out, put a strobe light in front of them.  When they come to, and all they see is the flashing lights it will ROYALY fuck them up and they will have no idea where the hell they are.


----------



## duneonthemoon

Ok I did this last night.

I was beaming pretty hard for a pretty long time, but was starting to slow down a bit. A walked outside of my friends house and just across the road was a park/playground with a swing!!! 

I got on the swing, and before you knowing it I was swinging as high as I could and putting all my energy into it, it's like being a little kid again.

You just look up at the stars and swing as hard as you can, then jump off it, which is a wicked superman buzz on it's own. But i swear when you get off the swing you are buzzing like nothing else.

well wicked!

you have got to try it.


----------



## ski_monkey

Blow bubbles using those wand and soapy solution things. Got home last night after pilling, lay in bed and blew bubbles listening to some chilled out music. Try to catch one on the wand and watch it carefully - u'll see the most amazing colours on the skin of the balloon  - i swear its perfectly synchronized with the music! 

Enjoy
xx


----------



## diegoblunt

Apart from Vicks Inhalers, Water and possibly lollypop/gum, the only 'rolling trick' I bother to use is Weed.

Technique: Smoke 1-3 bowls about 30-45 minutes after taking your 1st pill...Highly regarded as a method of kicking the pill in better. Don't smoke too much weed yet (enough to depress the high), that's for later.
Smoke a bong after each succesive pill conusmed. About 6-7 hours after initial consumption, start smoking bongs very regularly to ensure an almost seamless come-down. It's not very creative, but its all I need to enhance my high. Although it isn't a 'trick', I also suggest staying up and cracking-out with friends on scat-day (usually when more drugs are involved). It is peaceful and the brain thinks of some pretty wacked out things...Often this can be the best part of the 'night' for me.

Note: I recently tried quite a few of the techniques posted by others and found them to be silly/useless.


----------



## KrisKat

For the most intense visuals ever try this trick I used to do a lot when I was tripping on acid...

Get a flash unit for a 35 mm camera, the kind that slides on the top of the camera, the stronger the beter. ( you can find really cheap used ones) Make sure it has a test button that lets you fire the flash manualy.

Take XTC and roll hard.

Inhale some vicks and hold.

Then *CLOSE YOUR EYES * and have someone put the flash right in front of your eyes and FIRE!!!

There is a huge flash and some heat from the flash tube, then as your hyper active retinas come back the most amazing patterns and colors form.

You know how you see a green dot after a flash picture. Like that only amplified a thousand times. I would not recommend doing this with your eyes open though.


----------



## glitterbizkit

ummm... no one mentioned menthol cigarettes....  beats normal cigarettes when rolling, for me anyway.


----------



## PawpNLawk

a bunch of ppl mentioned em ... in fact page 20 they mentioned Newports


----------



## TiTTy

*Re: sup*



			
				jiggaplz said:
			
		

> *
> 6. if in a club, get as close to the speaker as possible
> *



Hell yes!! Speaker fuking is great when pilling of your tits!! 

I remember the first time i tried it. i was completly off my tits when i freinds grabs my hand takes me over to the speaker while a really bassy tune was playing and made me put my back on it. ahhhhhh so good.


----------



## DMode4Life

*Awesome Suggestions*

Ok I joined this board just to share awesome roll tricks since I didn't see it here.  

I have 2 cerwin vega speakers with 15" woofers.  I put them right next to each other so they look like a triangle.  We sit in front of the speakers so they right behind you.  The tweeters are right behind of your ears and the bass is right in your back.  The music is SO AMAZING when sitting in front of the speakers.  I was listening to silence one night and it was the most beautiful experience I have ever had in my entire life.  It was like she was singing inside your head.  We have had to pull people away from my speakers because sometimes it is too intense and people will start balling because it is so beautiful.  

Also I have a disco ball on the ceiling and if you lay on the floor with you head directly under the disco ball and stare right at the bottom of it the entire room will spin, it is amazing.  

Let me know if you try any of these.


----------



## Chriztian

Hey, I have a few ideas but I didn't know there was this ongoing thread of roll tricks. I started a new one but they closed it so please go check it out and let me know back here if you liked my "tricks". The thread was titled "Things to do while rolling...." I posted it yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## glitterbizkit

PawpNLawk said:
			
		

> *a bunch of ppl mentioned em ... in fact page 20 they mentioned Newports  *



oh. damn.  I only read about 5 random pages...
anyway I'll say it again: menthol, menthol, menthol!!!!


----------



## Enaconda

WRITING IN SCATBOOKS :D :D :D


----------



## Sander

Laying on the floor pumping basey sound waves through stereo speakers placed beside each ear


----------



## Shaman486

Get a back massage with Tiger Balm. This stuff heats up like you would not beilive and IMO it smells pretty good too. It comes in 3 strengths, I recommend the White. It's the strongest.

WARNING: Do NOT get this stuff anywhere near your eyes or genitals. Rolling or not you will regret it.


----------



## cykadelic

*a couple tricks I stumbled accross*

Here are a few of my personal faves...

1.) To "blow up" someone hardcore - This builds in intensity and works incredibly well for myself and anyone I have tried it on.  First off, make sure the person trusts you well, as you're putting them at a small amount of physical risk (nothing more than a bumped head, arm or leg, but still...).  Have the person siton acomfortable chair (loveseat or sofa even better, the more room you have, the better... and less risky).  Tell the person to follow your directions throughout.  Have them cross their arms over their chest and close thier eyes.  Straddle them and sit in their lap.  Blow an inhaler softly around their face while giving them a face massage.  Tell them to inhale when you blow around their nose or mouth.  Ocassionally pry their eylids open softly and lightly blow the Vics around their eyes.  Once the person is completely at rest, have them stand up and take 1/2 step forward (still with eyes closed and arms crossed over their chest).  Spin the person,at first slowly, then more and more intensely and quickly.  After the 8th-10th fast spin, tell them to fall back onto the chair (help guide them) and restraddle them, sitting on their lap, and pin them with your hands or arms to the back of the chair.  Tell them to open their eyes.  It's REALLY intense.

2.) A group project - 
     Pre-requisites - A GOOD Home theatre or surround sound system
                              3 or more GOOD friends (also rolling)
                              A "Circle or Friends" Candle holder (or simular)
                              A copy of "Adagio for Strings" by Samuel Barber from
                                 the Platoon Soundtrack

Turn all the lights in the room off (make sure to hide all glowsticks, blinkies, etc... too) except for a large candle in your "circle of friends" candleholder (or other large holder).  Have all your friends sit on the floor in a circle around the candle.  Tell everyone to hold hands with the friends on either side. Put the song on in full WIDE theatre surround and join your friends.  Have everyone close their eyes and concentrate on the music.  After the song is over, give everyone a hug and tell them how much you appreciate them.

I do this EVERY time I roll with someone I know (or am getting to know) for the first time.  The music is an incredible piece to roll to... YES, it's classical, not techno, but it has an incredible enegry that builds and builds... much like a roll does.  I've found this process works best shortly after everyone is peaking (1.5-2hrs. after ingestion).  I have cried (in a good way) doing this a number of times and the bonds that have formed with those I have done it with are stronger than ever.

Once you've done it this way with everyone in your "circle of friends", do it again and mix William Orbit's Trance version into it and you have an antirely new experience!

Try 'em and let me know what you think!


----------



## cykadelic

*forgot this one in my last reply*

Totally forgot one of my favorites!!!!

What you need:
half dozen glowsticks or so
a couple teacups or small glass bowls
a pair of scissors
a fine mesh strainer or a tea ball

Probably best done with a b/f, g/f or REALLY close friend (as both of you are nude ... although, I suppose, you could wear undies or a swimsuit too...  

Fill the bathtub about 1/5-1/4 full of room temperature water.  Turn off the bathroom lights (except for a portable black-light if you have one).  Grab a pair of scissors and carefully cut the tops off a couple glowsticks (I think the pink, blue and green ones work best).  Pour the mixture through the strainer into the cups/bowl (this seperates the glass pieces out.... it's no fun to put a piece of glass through your foot, rolling or not).  Once you have 3 or 4 cups/bowls seperated by color, sprinkle some around the tub water and tub/walls/shower curtain.  Go get your friend!!!  Take your clothes off and get in the shower.  Shut the curtain and turn on the shower (I like alternating between cold and hot water).  You can use the remaining glow-liquid to finger paint on each other!

It kindda feels like you are standing in space amounst the stars.... It also often leads to some romantic fun...  :D


----------



## Pitfall

I was rollin at a farm with my mates once and we lit an enormous bonfire (had a base of about 2m*3m and height of 1.5m - this was just the wood/logs/etc. The flame went bigger.)
And you know how smoke ALWAYS follows you? Well, let the smoke hit your eyes. It stings a bit, but it's a killer feeling.


----------



## Pitfall

OK, this is fucking awsome. And that's just while straight. Wait till you do it with some X in ya!
OK, you need two people for this.
Have the person who is rolling (assuming at least ONE of you is on E ) lie face down on the ground (ie. on their stomach) with their arms outstretched in front of them (as if someone had just yelled "Stickem up!") and make sure their eyes are closed, and that they are limp and relaxed. This can be called person A.
Have the other person (Person B) stand at the hands of the person lieing down. Have Person B take the hands of Person A, and pull them up so they are supporting their weight and Person A's body is on a sort of bent incline. Their hips should just be off the ground but their legs should still be semi-flat on the ground. Their arms should be paralell and have person A look down towards the ground, their eyes still closed.
Now, once Person A's head is lifted about a foot off the ground (doesnt have to be exact), have person B VERY slowly lower them towards the ground, meanwhile repeatedly telling them where abouts they are in relation to the ground in a soothing voice. 
"You're floating down very softly towards the ground....it's coming up...you're almost at the ground..."
But soon begin to tell them they are about to go through the ground (Do this about half way towards the actual ground). Act all excited. 
"Oy dude, you're going through the ground! When are you going to stop?! OMG! the ground is above your head! I'm up here man!"

It's an awsome sensation, and it can be felt without being on X. I first felt it when I was straight, it blew my mind. It's a real spinout, it actually feels like you've gone through the ground!


----------



## synrgy

Put vicks and a paper towel, folded up, and pop it in the microwave for like 20 seconds. It releases the vapors and is really strong. Vicksburger.........


----------



## goozebumbz

*omg it's awsome*

I have to totally agree with most of you. Getting lost is the most funniest thing I've done so far. I got lost one night for like an hour and ended up meeting my friends and felt like I was seeing them for the firs time in years!!! plus all the people I had met while I was lost came with me and we ended up making a HUGE family!! 

To this day thou, I haven't seen it mentioned, altough I have seen Pop-Rocks.... Is to have oral sex with your partner while you have pop-rocks in your mouth... it'll totally mess with you and them!!


MUCH LOVE TO ALL MUH RAVER FAMILY!!


----------



## josiballsonia

For girls:  suck dick.


For guys:  eat pussy.



And that's the end of that dicscussion.


----------



## SpunksIndy

*Fun with E*

The last time I rolled was freaking amazing...I went to this amazing after party in a hotel room and we all just sat in the room and the had a massage table, showers, jacuzzi's, massage oils, and lot's of dank ass weed.  They also had some weird instrument that doctors use to check for nerve damage and that was pretty fun...if anyone has enough motivation go online and lookup "The Alexander Technique"...it's kind of like yoga and it will make you roll 20 times harder! Have fun!


----------



## Azztool

Sit on the edge of the bed with your head between your legs, hyperventilate, then breathe in real deep and lean back.  Have someone put pressure on your neck and pass you out.  But while they are passed out start rubbing their head and moving it around and have other people rub them all over, start saying to them "where you at where you at" etc... Put a glow stick to their eyes and pull it back and forth from their eyes, makes passing out blow you up like no other.


----------



## lovehatekill1

huff and puff like youre gonna get passed out and then take a big ol bong hit for youre last breathe before you get passed out by someone it is fuckin great fills like youre one with the floor and shit i love it dont ove do it though it might give you brain damage hehehe


----------



## goozebumbz

*goozebumbz*

lmao don't we already have drain bamage? I mean Brain damage? Another thing that I have learned that is fun is ride in the back of a pickup truck *granted it isn't rainy, cold, snowing... you get the idea* and make sure  *you trust your friends*  and have them drive weave back and forth across the road *make sure there is no cops* and let you slide around in the back... it's cool as hell...


----------



## kill*yourself

im a newbie and this is my first post.. yay for me!

i dont know if these have been mentioned before, but here are some of the things that me and my friends do while rolling..

go into the bedroom and stand a little ways away from the bed facing away from it. close your eyes and have a friend spin you slowly around in a circle 2 or 3 times - kind of like when you play pinata, not enough to make you dizzy, just enough to make you loose coordination and direction.. at the end of the last spin your friend is supposed to push you back onto the bed.. they dont have to push real hard, just enough to make you fall back onto the bed. it feels really cool.. i know it doesnt sound like much, but it just feels really neat :D (*note, its better if the bed is sturdy so that it wont collapse when you fall on it.. also, it helps if its not pushed against a wall so you wont hit your head or something.. but if the bed is bigger than a twin size then there should be enough room for you not to worry about hitting your head.)

another thing we do is this thing my friend calls having your head opened.. it's a little difficult to put into words.. but hopefully you'll get it..  it's kind of like doing brain surgery..
sit in a comfortable position and close your eyes. have your friend use their fingernail to scratch(not too hard!) in a straight line down the length of the top of your head - this is the incision. then they cup your head in their hands and "pull the skin and bone apart"  then they poke your head kind of like they're poking at your brain. they kind of massage the top of your head like they're pulling stuff out. then they kind of pack the stuff back in. then they pull the skin and bone back together. then they kind of pull the hair along the center of your head, this is sewing you back up. then have them poke the top of your head along "the incision" with their fingernails, this is stapling you back together..  it might sound weird, but it feels so freaking cool.

also you should try to get "bong-fished" okay, my friend bought these two stuffed animal fish that have one of those little things inside that make noise when you squeeze them.. and they make this bubbling noise that sounds like a bong, hence the name bong-fish.. im not sure where she bought them, but if you can find some buy them.. you definitely wont regret it.. 
sit with your eyes closed and have your friend put the two bong-fish up to your ears and squeeze the noisemakers at the same time so that you get the sound in both ears.. this usually gives you some sort of visual or like my first time to be bong-fished i felt like i was in an aquarium or the ocean.. i also got flushed down the toilet once! its a really neat experience.

also if you are at a place with a kind of tile, linoleum or otherwise un-carpeted and slightly slippery floor, take off your shoes (leave your socks on) and have some one pull you across it.. kind of like when you run really fast and slide across it, but i think its better to have someone pull you because that way you arent in control, and have less danger of falling because there's someone else there that can catch you!

also, buy some of those eye masks that you stick in the freezer.. let them get good and cold, and after your roll hits really good and your really hot and sweaty, put them on.. it feels awesome!


thats all i can think of for now.. have fun! i cant wait to try out some of the things on here that i havent done already!


----------



## kill*yourself

oh i almost forgot! theres this other thing thats really neat.. we call it "fairy wars"  to do this you need 3 people, several glow sticks and a bed.. okay, divide the glowsticks evenly between your two friends while you lay down on the bed facing upward. each of your friends get on one side of the bed and duck down where you couldnt possibly see them.  then they start tossing the glowsticks across the bed and over you at eachother.. either one at a time or handfulls are nice..  its an awesome light show, especially if the glowsticks are all different colors.. the tracers are unbelievable.. oh, and make sure to take turns being the one laying on the bed :D


also, once when i wasnt rolling but my friends were, i gave one of my friends a back massage with icy-hot (i think it was actually the generic kind and it smelled like wintergreen so she loved it!) so, i rubbed her back for a while, let the stuff heat up, and then washed my hands, got a small ice cube and put in my mouth. then i blew cold air all over her back..  she loved this.. then i rubbed the ice all over my hands and put them, wet and cold, all over her back. she about came un-glued... some people that werent in the room watching said that it sounded like an orgy was going on..  then i did the same thing to anther friend, only immediately after i blew the cold air onto his back, i started breathing warm air onto his back.. his leg started twitching and i heard him mumble "someone's about to get raped." its a very orgasmic experience, so definitely try this.. i cant wait for someone to do it to me next time i roll! :D


----------



## ravagirl

For couples at home:

1. Buy a kiddie's inflatable pool
2. Buy 4 bottles of  baby oil
3. Blow up the pool and fill it with baby oil
4. Put on some good trance and turn off the lights (except for flashing ones)
5. Get naked
6. Jump in
7. Give each other massages with the oil
8. Then pull and push each other and slide around! Amazing!!
9. Wrestle!

You'll have the funnest time while rolling...clean up is fun too...hot shower!

This one might be obvious but another good one is fill your mouth with ice cold water and surprise your lover or friend by pretending to give them a kiss on the mouth...then transfer the water into their mouth...they definitely blow up as they are swallowing it and it feels amazing!!

Sorry if this is a repeat but another cool thing are those Listerine breath strips...instant rush...but buy a six pack from Wal-Mart cause once people know you have em you'll be giving them out all night...which is cool of course but just make sure you have enough.

I haven't tried the Vicks in a towel and microwave yet but I it sounds awesome.  Have you guys tried any of the things I listed?


----------



## DrOpiN E 4 LiFe

Alot of people on this site basically do what i do, but what i haven't seen people talk about is this really surreal trick that i do when i'm rollin hard.  It's really amazing how it feels.  Here's how to do it.  First take some vicks and put it under your nose so you'll breath the vicks when you breathe through your nose, next lay down on your back and have someone help you do this, first take three really long and hard breathes and on the third breath hold in as much air as you can and just hold it in and push like your taking a shit (sounds funnie but works) close your eyes and just cross your arms and push down at your chest and while doing that have that friend i mentioned earlier to either push down at your crossed arms or step on top of your arms (standing on my chest is easier since there's more weight which means it'll be faster), just hold until you black out (careful doing this, i never seen it happened but i heard some people don't wake up!! Beware) then when you wake up, you forget for like 3 seconds what was happening and you think you were dreaming the roll when in reality (which you'll realize in a few seconds after waking up) you've just been blacked out!!!  (Caution: drink water before hand to make sure you don't get dehydrated!!!)


----------



## DrOpiN E 4 LiFe

oh yeah reply to me if possible if anybody tried this, i'd like to know how you guys liked it...if you indeed liked it!!


----------



## DrOpiN E 4 LiFe

oh yeah, also, what i love to do is sing while i'm on e, might not appeal to alot of people and it might high stop you if slow music doesn't appeal to you folks, so yeah just try and see if your into it, also reply here about any tricks that i give out that you've tried, i'd like to hear your experiences!!!  Have fun and remember to drink water!!! and take care of your fellow rollers if you have any!!


----------



## spaced0ut

> oh yeah reply to me if possible if anybody tried this, i'd like to know how you guys liked it...if you indeed liked it!!



Um I do have black outs when on E, but I have never tried this.  They just sort of come to me, maybe that is why I have the black outs, when I was little the doctor had to burn 60% of my sinuses to stop a nose bleed.  It sometimes makes it difficult to breath.  

No idea, but honestly, that happens to be naturally.

Peace,
R.


----------



## the_anatomist

WEll I didn't go through all the posts but I imagine that this ine will be new to almost all of you.

A little trick I use sometimes.  Lay prone on the floor (face down) and stetch your arms out as far as they go above your head.  Now relax.  have a friend stand between your outstretched arms and have them hold onto your wrists.  This may be hard for some people who are the holders.  In this case just have one person hold each wrist.  Now, lift the person up by the wrists like you are holding up two buckets of water.  The person that is being lifted is now hyper flexing their shoulder joints and hyperextending their back by the force of the lift.   The person's chest should be off the floor.  Make sure that the person being lifted isn't in too pain.  Now hold the persons wrists for aprox 1-2 minutes.  The longer the better.  MOst people won't be able to stand holding or being held for more than a minute but try tohold as long as possible.  After the hold slowly let the person who is being lifted wrists and arms slowly back down to the floor.  The sensation is amazing.  The memory in your joint receptors causes your body to think that there is more decent of the arms than there really is.  In other words it feels like your arms and chest are traveling through the floor.  

Give it a whirl.  Its about as novel as roll tricks get.  Happy rolling


----------



## buffy69

Me and my friends do this thing called the flying starfish.  You lie face down on a rug on the ground (normally do it outside because you need a fair bit of space) and spread your arms and legs out so you look like a starfish.  Then get 4 of your bestest (and strongest!) buddies to hold you by each of your limbs and slowly pull your arms and legs outwards from your body (don't worry, this doesn't hurt, it just feels like a big stretch) and then they lift you up and walk around in a full circle and then put you back down.  You only need to do this quite slowly but when you're the starfish it feels like you're wizzing through the air like you're flying! Its wicked!  you must try it!


----------



## res

After a big roll go home and get to your computer, put your favourite music on and play it with Windows Media PLayer 9. Set the visualization of WMP9 to battery/random. Watch and trip out of your head!


----------



## goozebumbz

after a night of rolling I come home and post what I did on pillreports.com   LoL one thing we've learned that is fun is to get as many people on a couch as possible and watch them all stretch out across each other.. LoL took some of the craziest pictures like this last night!


----------



## Ldub

this one chik did this to me at monster massive a few years back..it was the most amazing fuckign thing in the world.

ok, say ur sitting down or standing or laying or whatever; have ur chik or dude lick the edge of ur ear [hopeing ur ears are clean..] and follow the ridges of ur ear going in. then lick the inside of ear [once again..please be a clean ear] and suck air out. gaurunteed to make ya feel amazing. sounds wack as hell..but jeezus ive had no complaints from doing it. my bf likes it even when hes sober.


----------



## UUK Raveboy

First rub a thin layer of vicks on your neck.(this will come in later)

Im not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but have someone draw stuff(pretty things in bright colors like smiling suns, roses, clouds, etc...) on your chest and stomache with face paint pens while your eyes are closed and having that person scratch your stomache and chest with the other hand while either talking to them or breathing in through a vicks stick. make sure every now and then they blow on your neck.

after all of this go look in a mirror, youll have a big smile on your face. 

it does feel really good when they are writing, scratching and blowin on your neck,but this is really more for seeing what they drew afterwords than blowin up. (though it is nice around or during peak time.)


----------



## entiformation

have an incredible conversation with somebody else who understands what you're saying, and can make you feel understood.


----------



## finefatfly

*Jalapeno Eatin' - NOT for wimps!*

here's a trick that a friend of mine in college came up with, and i've done it
several times on LSD.  X is now my drug of choice, but i'll admit that i
haven't had a jalapeno on it yet, but i think it would be just as interesting.

so here's the deal...midway thru your trip or roll, or maybe when you start 
coming down, eat a nice juicy jalapeno pepper.  and i'm not talking about a 
slice from a Vlasic Pickle jar...i mean a nice, fresh, whole pepper from the 
produce section of the grocery store!  pop the whole thing in your mouth,
chew quickly, and swallow…you'll FREAK out, perhaps in a good way,
perhaps not so good.

the friend who came up with this idea claimed that it would bring you back
into the trip when you were coming down...i agree to some extent.  eating
a jalapeno by itself is an intense sensation, but on drugs?  WOW!

a few words of caution though...me and my friends enjoyed intense stuff
when we tripped.  if you just like to sit on a nice fluffy futon and listen to
peaceful music when you trip/roll, maybe this isn't for you.  in fact doing this
is quite EVIL and very PAINFUL!  but it can be fun and very intense.  if you
don’t wanna try it, dare a friend to do it…then laugh hysterically when they
writhe in pain and dash for a cold beverage while their eyes bug out and
they drool all over themselves.

I did it once with a friend of mine…I had already done it a few times and 
knew what to expect.  he immediately got the hiccups and started dry-
heaving uncontrollably.  I, of course, laughed my ass off!  he’s 6 and a half 
feet tall, 300 pounds and muscular, and it brought him to his knees.

anyway, give it a try if you dare…again, I’ve only tried it on LSD, not on
ecstasy.  if you know your hot peppers, try a hotter one, but I think a milder
one would be wimping out.  let me know how it goes!


----------



## Egwene

OK, I read quite a few pages and didn't see this one posted, so sorry if I am repeating....

Stand face to face with someone, then hug really close with all your body touching.  Get them to close their eyes, and tell them to take a really deep breath and hold it until you tell them to let go.  As they take the breath, hug them tighter, pulling your hands up their back and pulling them up onto their tiptoes.  Hold until you need to release the breath, then breath out, while releasing the hug and returning to flat footed.  Repeat three times.  Hope that wasn't too confusing, but I always do this, and it feels awesome!


----------



## pass_the_vicks

*Re: Re: sup*



			
				TiTTy said:
			
		

> *Hell yes!! Speaker fuking is great when pilling of your tits!!
> 
> I remember the first time i tried it. i was completly off my tits when i freinds grabs my hand takes me over to the speaker while a really bassy tune was playing and made me put my back on it. ahhhhhh so good. *


 I like to sit in front of the speaker with my vicks mask and my bike blinker. Its a blast.


----------



## pass_the_vicks

Get a painters mask then wipe some vicks on a rag, sandwich it between two masks then put it on. I walked around a rave for 2 hours with one on and I was blown up every time I breathed. At one point I also put 2 sticks in my nose and the mask, then I sat in front of the speaker. It was amazing.


----------



## LithiuMind

Here's one...after you've taken too many pills in one night, get dropped off about a mile from your house and walk home.  As you are walking, think about your friends, and all the cool conversations you had the night before. Pretty soon, thanks to our friend AMPHETAMINE PSYCHOSIS you will be really talking to them, as if they were there! And they will answer back, even though you are all by yourself.

Swear to god. This happened to me a while back.  Spent an hour walking home through this big open farmers field, and i kept snapping out of what i would realise was in depth conversations with voices in my head. Scary shit. And then i would forget how scary it was because the joke that my pal Jessie just told me would make me laugh. :S

And the vicks afficianados...
"I like to sit in front of the speaker with my vicks mask and my bike blinker. Its a blast."

Wow. Fun.  If you don't know why this sounds fucking retarded...then....well....ignorance is bliss, right?

Yeesh. whatever happened to, y'know, dancing at raves?


----------



## pass_the_vicks

LithiuMind said:
			
		

> *Here's one...after you've taken too many pills in one night, get dropped off about a mile from your house and walk home.  As you are walking, think about your friends, and all the cool conversations you had the night before. Pretty soon, thanks to our friend AMPHETAMINE PSYCHOSIS you will be really talking to them, as if they were there! And they will answer back, even though you are all by yourself.
> 
> Swear to god. This happened to me a while back.  Spent an hour walking home through this big open farmers field, and i kept snapping out of what i would realise was in depth conversations with voices in my head. Scary shit. And then i would forget how scary it was because the joke that my pal Jessie just told me would make me laugh. :S *


 I used to have that happen alot during my tweakin days


			
				LithiuMind said:
			
		

> *And the vicks afficianados...
> "I like to sit in front of the speaker with my vicks mask and my bike blinker. Its a blast."
> 
> Wow. Fun.  If you don't know why this sounds fucking retarded...then....well....ignorance is bliss, right?
> 
> Yeesh. whatever happened to, y'know, dancing at raves? *



Hey dont knock it till you try it. If you actually knew the places Ive been and the things Ive seen while sitting in front of that speaker with my blinker and my mask then you would know how great it is. I actually feel sorry for you for being so closed minded.


----------



## SYSDOWN

I just droped and i'm going to the Zoo w/my GF and at noon theres a cool Imax movie on tropical fish!


----------



## SYSDOWN

The Zoo was cool but we just talked through the Imax movie and the monorail was really cool!


----------



## NyQuillBoy

*Re: Re: Re: sup*



			
				pass_the_vicks said:
			
		

> *I like to sit in front of the speaker with my vicks mask and my bike blinker. Its a blast. *



amen brotha! amen. im startin to get known as the vicks lightshow guy at parties. vicks and a bike light. god its good to be alive!


----------



## gand

*The BEST*

NOS Poppers (NOS gas).... AWESOME while

1.  Watching visuals on your computer
2.  Makin' out
3.  Receiving oral


----------



## SuGaRbUzZ

I posted this in another thread, but it's soooo nice that I thought I would put it here as well.

Go get a jar of Icy-Hot, that stuff you put on sore muscles.  It's a wonderful cream with a crisp wintergreen scent that is like fresh cool air on your skin... it's perfect for rubbing into sore muscles, and especially nice for putting on your hands before giving someone a backrub (make them take their shirt off, of course).  When it soaks into the skin, it just tingles and feels heavenly (and this is when sober... when rolling, it's out of this world.).  It's definately worth the five bucks you'll drop on it before rolling.


----------



## screwylewee

ok try this one. put vicks in a washcloth then put it in the microwave 4 like 5 or 10 seconds. make sure u have some sticks ready.have the person that is blowin up put it over there face take like 3 big inhales of it and on the 3rd hold it in and close your eyes then take the washcloth off of your face and then just go off with the sticks. make sure u got some good beats playin loud!! this one never fails me p.l.u.r


----------



## pass_the_vicks

*Re: Re: Re: Re: sup*



			
				NyQuillBoy said:
			
		

> *amen brotha! amen. im startin to get known as the vicks lightshow guy at parties. vicks and a bike light. god its good to be alive! *



Me too man. I have one that does 7 different paterns. Pulsate, fade in and out, quick blink, slow bliink. Theres one where if you look down it and your trippin really hard on shrooms and ate some really good x it feels like your on a airplane runway. Bike blinkers are awsome.


----------



## SYSDOWN

I have read through the whole 22 pages and tryed most of this stuff, heres the goods.

1) Use with someone you care about and trust prefreably of the opposite sex.
2) Plan out your night a little bit and pick a good setting w/ no parents 
     A) Someone's house or good party
     B) Night Club
     C) Go to a bunch of different places, Mall, Health Club (hot tub),    SuperTarget ect.
3) Fun things to do.

* As your comming up have sex but dont wait to long or there could be some problems for guys also see below very important.
                                             ***ICE***
* Listen to music, whatever you like.
* Sit in black light and play with glow sitcks also plastic neon slinky and neon pipe cleaners (very fun).
* Hot Tub / go swimming.
* Masseges, touching, kissing.
* go places and meet new and intresting people at the mall or supertarget or even the grocire store.
* vics inhalers are good.
*hard candys and suckers also gum.
* running, jogging, sprinting, and skipping are all very fun for a short time.
* Dont forget to drink lots of water or sports drinks. A gallon jug of water is cool to share with someone or buy 6 packs of bottels.
* were comfortable clothes especially if you go dancing.
* Go ice skating its not hard and the cold ice feals realy good.
* call some people and just chat but dont tell too many people what your really up to.
*Take lots of pictures make sure to get some good shots of your eyes 
* ENJOY THE NIGHT AND DONT PLAN TOO MUCH AND DONT DREAD THE COMEDOWN IT ONLY MAKES IT WORSE.

 Peace


----------



## glitterbizkit

DrOpiN E 4 LiFe said:
			
		

> *oh yeah, also, what i love to do is sing while i'm on e, might not appeal to alot of people and it might high stop you if slow music doesn't appeal to you folks *



haha, one of my ex-boyfriends used to sing when he was really fucked on e, it sounded terrible, but I thought he was so cute doing it all the same.


Man I wish I still took e.


----------



## kill*yourself

DrOpiN E 4 LiFe said:
			
		

> *oh yeah, also, what i love to do is sing while i'm on e, might not appeal to alot of people and it might high stop you if slow music doesn't appeal to you folks  *




a good friend of mine was rollin hard one time, and he sang this song that he wrote, and i swear it was the best i've ever heard him sing.. i mean, he sings good anyways, but this was just amazing.. because for once, he was just going with it, not worried about what he sounded like and all that stuff.. 

im all for slow music while rollin.. especially right when i start to come down..  


oh, and if its someone's first roll or they took more than usual, and they're rollin really hard and freaking out about it, singing to them or with them is a good way to calm them down.. trust me, it worked on me :D


----------



## SYSDOWN

*New and Creative Roll Tricks?*

Theres got to be some good ones out there and no more Vicks bullshit.


----------



## SYSDOWN

I downloaded Milkdrop for winamp the other day and that's cool


----------



## PGTips

There's a huge thread at the top of this forum


----------



## SYSDOWN

I know and it's all old stuff i'v read it all and 90% is stuff about vicks


----------



## infinity

yeah, most of it is candyraver b.s., but i don't think time has changed much since the thread was started, as far as possible variations or whatever go..

if anything i'd change the topic & post so that people will not post stuff that requires - vicks, glowsticks, duster, etc or a group of 50 shitfaced candy kids to give you a massage with glowstick liquid mixed with baby oil 8(


----------



## Druggist

A massage with glowstick liquid mixed with baby oil?? I don't know if that's very healthy. I have no idea what is in glow sticks or if it's unhealthy, but I once accidentally broke open a glow stick and to stop the stuff from leaking everywhere I put it in a plastic cup. The next day the bottom of the cup was melted to the table, I doubt this stuff can be good to rub into your skin.


----------



## kbee

roll trick: tuck your head into your knees and have someone push you around.


----------



## dr. greenthumb

hey, it glows......


----------



## SYSDOWN

infinity thats pretty funnie, what im really looking for are things to do and places to go ect.  Like i went to the zoo two weeks ago and that was cool and im going to try the sicence measuiem(?) sometime too.


----------



## SYSDOWN

_not really appropriate thanks_


----------



## SYSDOWN

was it really that bad? come on it was funnie!


----------



## pimp'nho

*so relaxing*

a chair swing will take all the tension out of your body and totally enhance your roll, try it, you'll like it I promise!!


----------



## XtChUnNy420

i love e! i did it with my friend and he picked me up and spun me around! it was great, and then he gave me a cloud nine. but my favorite thing to do on ecstacy is definantly touching and kissing! another person's tongue in your mouth while rollin' is the best feeling! try it!!


----------



## Shaman486

Here's one that I like to do for people. Not everyone can do this, so you might have to find someone that can. I call it a Head Shaker or sometimes a Head Quake or Neural-Quake. I can make my hands vibrate at a very high rate of speed. I place my hands onto each side of a persons head with my thumbs on thier temples and vibrate them. Most have told me it's better than a vibrating massager because I can control the intensity and rate of the vibration alternating between hard and soft one side and then the other.


----------



## lovehatekill1

wait wait wAIT I GOT ONE CHECK THIS OUT.
                                                             WHEN YOURE GIVIN SOMEONE A LIGHT SHOW HOLD SOME PHOTONS WITHE YOURE THUMB AND POINTER FINGERS PUT YOURE HANDS ON EACH SIDE OF THERE FACE PALMS IN AND PRESS DOWN LIGHTLY ON THERE INNER EAR LOBES SO TO MAKE THE MUSIC FADE IN AND OUT IT IS SO FUKIN BAD, JUST BE CAREFUL DONT RUPTURE NO ONES EARDRUMS FROM PUSING TO HARD
 P.L.U.R.    LHK


----------



## Smooth_Roller

*One night with 7 friends*

we had a lil roll party tonight with like me and 6 other friends of mine. we tried a lot of tha tricks yall said on here..but i found one i dunno if any1 posted it or not but i was taking a shower with tha lights out and i sat down in tha shower with my back against tha wall and was letting tha water hit me and it felt like i was sittin in bad rain storm and it sounds like it too....ok i jus wanted to contribute to tha everlasting post....happy rolling and be careful.

Smooth_Roller


----------



## VICSMENOW

*I COULDNT READ THEM ALL SO IF THIS WAS ALREADY SAID SORRRY*

I READ THROUGH MOST OF THESE, BUT THEY ALL SEEM TO REPEAT THEMSELVES. SO IF I REPEAT ONE IM SORRY--BUT I DONT THINK I SAW IT ON HERE

WELL I USUALLY ROLL WITH 3 OF MY CLOSEST FRIENDS! AND TWO TRICKS THAT WE USUALLY DO IS, ONE:

ONE PERSON LAY ON THEIR BACK FACE DOWN, AND EVERYONE PILE UP ON TOP OF THEM AND DROP YOUR DEAD WEIGHT. DONT WORRY YOU WONT HURT ANYONE, THEN THE PERSON ON TOP WHILE LAYING ON 2-3-4 PEOPLE START SWAYING BACK AND FOURTH TO MAKE THE TOWER OF PEOPLE WOBBLE, SOUNDS SILLY BUT DEFFINATELY A RUSH OF DIZZINESS PLUS THE CLOSENESS OF THE PEOPLE AROUND YOU.

TWO:

TAKE A CHAIR THAT SPINS, SIT IN IT WITH YOUR LEGS UP TO YOUR CHEST, PUT YOUR HEAD DOWN BY YOUR KNEES/CHEST OR SIT INDIAN STYLE AND BEND OVER TO PUT YOUR HEAD IN YOUR LAP, WITH TWO "NOSES" (VICKS INHALER) PUT ONE IN EACH NOSTIRL, START HUFFING AND HAVE YOUR FRIENDS SPIN YOU, ONCE YOUR BODY RELAXES YOU WILL START TO LEAN FORWARD AND FALL OUT, MAKE SURE SOMEONE IS THERE TO CATCH YOU. YOU STOP, HAVE THE PERSON THAT IS FACING YOUR BACK  PUT AS MUCH PRESSURE AS THEY CAN FROM YOUR NECK ALL THE WAY DOWN YOUR SPINE TO THE BOTTOM OF YOUR BUTT. THE PERSON IN FRONT OF YOU WILL GRAB YOU AND LAY YOU DOWN WHILE THIS IS ALL HAPPENING......VERY VERY FUN!!!


----------



## eggROLLS

everyone is talkin about Vicks in here, it's all about the extra strength Bengay, or IcyHot


----------



## X-Logic

*New Roll Toy*

http://www.ulta.com/cgi-bin/ulta/ulta/catalog_detail.jsp?OID=282650 

My badass new roll toy

If i mix some vicks in with the water it will be vicks mist coming out talk about heaven


----------



## NyQuillBoy

dude, get a vicks vaporizor, its the same thing, just fills the whole room.


----------



## SYSDOWN

If none you you chew tobacco try it once during your roll, the buzz WILL knock you on your ass (10 times more than cigs), BUT do not swollow ANY of the juice or you will be sick.


----------



## kmfr

It will still be fun, you may even be able to add scents l;ike vailla and stuff.  mmm fun.


----------



## lovehatekill1

man sometimes i wonder what is the down right coolest thing that would just make you blow up eyes roll in the back off the head, just completly roll balls like the perfect fukin light show or something


----------



## SuGaRbUzZ

Icy hot.  All about it.


----------



## Colica_man

acuatly other than the classic vicks and the inhalers and org juice i really cant think of any maybe try plugin a pill


----------



## mr_p

*THE ULTIMATE eXperience*

the ultimate expereince on pils/acid .... 

step 1 ... most effective at an outdoor event or somewhere chilled out (IMHO) ... on grass close to mother earthling !

step 2 ... tell your friend to ly down on the ground with eyes closed (belly down and head right down, nose kissing ground,ect)

step 3 .... if you are feeling creative ... make up some B/shit about how you will give your friend a glimpse of the other side (...maybe skip this for first time acid users)

step 4.... now stand infront of freind (feet infront of face) ... make sure that their eyes are shut ... and take a hold of their hands (palm side) and lift both hands (along with arms ... which must be straight as possible)  up above freinds head until they say it is beginning to hurt

step 5 ... HOLD IT THEIR ... the longer you hold it the more intense the expereince will be ... a minute would be good enough (along with your story about "the other side"... should put them on another planet)

step 6.... now ... SLOWLY, lower both arms evenly (very slow) and hold them out straight ... become even slower as arms reach down to earth ....

     

good luck ..... (and if your friend appears to be dead ... LEAVE THEM BE !!! 

it is pure bliss !


----------



## INdisbelief

is this message board for real?


----------



## gustin444

*If you love E, you must try this.*

I've just recently starting taking X.  I know that most of you know about the great feelings that one can receive from menthol in one form or another while rolling, but I have something new for you.

There is an oil made in Singapore called "Kwan Loong" that you all must try.  It will set you back about seven or eight dollars and you can find it at many shops that carry a fair amount of massage products.  If yours doesn't have it, they will likely order it for you.  

The key here is to warm your hands and the oil before applying it to others.  Try it out and let me know what you think.

Salud!


----------



## Felixonapedestal

"the ultimate expereince on pils/acid .... "

Does this rely on both, one or the other? Sounds funky though, gonna try it...

Lets see... Jam two vicks inhaler things into each nostril, breath in through your nose, and try and sprint up 4 flights of stairs. I dunno how much difference they make combined - but its damn funny trying it.


----------



## Felixonapedestal

INdisbelief said:
			
		

> *is this message board for real? *



Why do you ask?


----------



## gnr_bb1978

*More rolling fun*

Some favs

1) Get in the shower till you feel the effects, don't come out till it hits, the feeling of the water+the air hitting your wet body when you get out is awesome. Add some good smelling soaps. etc.

2) Kissing-so good while rolling

3) Watch Fantasia(volume off) to some great trance, house or whatever. Get the Original. Fantasia 2000 sucks! The visuals will begi to magically synch up with the music-Sot back and enjoy

YMMV


----------



## KoDo

*PoP RoCkS~!~!*

Okay, So I HOPE TO GOD that everyone on here will at least try this once.  

So I was a 'lil' designated Rave-Boy Driver when I thought up of ways to pleasure people while they were rolling.

The best thing I got a response from was giving people POP-ROCKS.  Pop rocks are a kind of a candy that basically implode from the inside out when they come in contact with water... or saliva...

It's like having a gigantic party in your mouth - - you close your eyes and you can hear the candy popping and reverberating through your body.  Seriously, shock waves traveling from your mouth.  Now Try biting down on the candy and you'll be in for a surprise.    Try it out - -  Pop-Rocks are like 25 cents at your local grocery store... THEY'RE MY FAVORITE Trick

ENJOY!!!

p.s.  I heard that getting Oral sex while the other person had pop-rocks in their mouths...  It's got to be the Blow-Job of your life.  TRY IT


----------



## SYSDOWN

pop rocks yes bj w/ pop rocks no


----------



## baby*popper

couldn't find any mention:

rolling during the day at a friend's work he handed me a jar with some pink gooey stuff in it and told me to sniff.....

 it was half full of epoxy (freshly mixed) and the rush was absolutely insane!

crazy scary thing of the day was having a butane refill canister lit up (like kids to with deoderant cans, only so much #ucking bigger) in my general direction, not recommended!


----------



## razorwire

Face Massages are awesome when rolling. My ex-fiance used to do it and it would trip me out so hard I would nearly lose bowel control. Especially good on smacky pills.


----------



## tha_krazy_pawtie_kid

a few good rolling tricks

get some of that gel anti-bacterial hand stuff.  i normally get mine from bath and body works (any citrus scent=awesome)-but you can find it in any drugstore-etc.  apply the gel to the desired area.  rub it in slightly-then blow on it.  it gives the most intense sensation.  so great!  

i have this gel pack mask you can put on your eyes.  keep it in the freezer for about a half hour or so.  while you have this on-have someone give you a head massage with the head tingler.  it is this really interesting looking contraption-it is made of metal and looks like a spider sort of.  here is a link for it

http://www.toolsforwellness.com/72069.html

you will melt into the floor


----------



## Decibel

So, I /was/ tired, but then I saw this post, and 3 hours later, I'm thinking, "Hey now... I want to roll."

I just rolled for the first time /last/ weekend (along with going to my first rave), and it had to've been the most intense experience of my entire life... And then reading this just got me so uppity and excited, right now I seriously could give every single person in the thread (probably quite a few more, I assume) a huge hug. ^^

I, like.. study percussion and stuff, so I'm a freak about my hands, but after I started rolling, I dropped my guard and my friend who brought me started massaging my hands, and I almost passed out. ^.^

Being able to read/talk about this stuff means so much to me.  You kids make me so happy... I think I could pop from joy. :D
~Deci


----------



## DigitalRidah

Shaman486 said:
			
		

> *Get a back massage with Tiger Balm. This stuff heats up like you would not beilive and IMO it smells pretty good too. It comes in 3 strengths, I recommend the White. It's the strongest.
> 
> WARNING: Do NOT get this stuff anywhere near your eyes or genitals. Rolling or not you will regret it. *


 
Tiger balm Causes a decrease in sperm count


----------



## mr_p

^^^ so does masturbating !


----------



## SYSDOWN

Bullshit


----------



## PawpNLawk

*Re: THE ULTIMATE eXperience*



			
				mr_p said:
			
		

> *the ultimate expereince on pils/acid ....
> 
> step 1 ... most effective at an outdoor event or somewhere chilled out (IMHO) ... on grass close to mother earthling !
> 
> step 2 ... tell your friend to ly down on the ground with eyes closed (belly down and head right down, nose kissing ground,ect)
> 
> step 3 .... if you are feeling creative ... make up some B/shit about how you will give your friend a glimpse of the other side (...maybe skip this for first time acid users)
> 
> step 4.... now stand infront of freind (feet infront of face) ... make sure that their eyes are shut ... and take a hold of their hands (palm side) and lift both hands (along with arms ... which must be straight as possible)  up above freinds head until they say it is beginning to hurt
> 
> step 5 ... HOLD IT THEIR ... the longer you hold it the more intense the expereince will be ... a minute would be good enough (along with your story about "the other side"... should put them on another planet)
> 
> step 6.... now ... SLOWLY, lower both arms evenly (very slow) and hold them out straight ... become even slower as arms reach down to earth ....
> 
> 
> 
> good luck ..... (and if your friend appears to be dead ... LEAVE THEM BE !!!
> 
> it is pure bliss ! *




That trick is actually an old trick i did bout 4 years ago ... Its called "Put through the floor"
But it really is a kewl experience. Try some extra tricks afterwards like massaging their head or dropping some lights near there head. I've even gone as far as letting them chill for a second then drape a sheet over there body and slowly pullin it over there head. Works wonders. Trust me

The names Xander


----------



## chillmode

Mintcigaretts, massage, brush my hair, shower, go for a ride in a car and hugs


----------



## Kaylee

1.  Tie small glow sticks to your ceiling fan then turn it on low.

2.  Take a lighter and heat your vicks inhaler- inhale deeply and as long as you can.

3.  turn out the lights.

4.  start some crazy-ass music or listen to the music provided on the site.

4.  Click on this link:  http://w1.736.telia.com/~u73602493/flashback.html   (Its's much better if you have cable or DSl.)  You won't get the full effect with a slow puter

5.  lay down with friends and watch the puter.

6.  Tell each other what you see in the images shown.  Watch it over and over.

This was the most intense psychodelic and relaxing 4 hour entertainment of my life.  Everyone sees something different- shout out and share with the others what you see ( lizards conjoining to become one then disappearing, monster's pelvis wiggling his toes, angels flying, colors having sex, mushrooms with happy faces, etc.)

All I can say is MEZMORIZING!!!   "I'm not crazy!  I'm not crazy, doc"  

8(


----------



## pimp'nho

get one of those water bottles with the mini fan attached.  It feels so good to spray when you are hot from dancing.


----------



## Shaman486

DigitalRidah said:
			
		

> *Tiger balm Causes a decrease in sperm count *



I'd really like to see some evidence for this statement. Don't post stuff like this if your not ready to back it up.


----------



## KronicKittenJAG

ok... I didn't do anything really special, but it felt fucking great.  There's nothing better (well atleast I haven't tried) than snuggling up in your bed with some trance music on.  Your pillow is so soft and you feel like your sinking into the bed... your actually so  comfortable you dont want to move.  Bad back aches in morning though.

"rollin, rollin, rollin... keep those ravers rollin'


----------



## Rascal69

12yr Old Calvados and a Hoya De Monterray Churchill keep you rollin for hours.


----------



## love2rollchick

Sit down in the floor with a person sitting inbetween your legs with there back against you. Tell the person to pull there legs up around there chest and hold them. Then you wrap your arms around them and there legs and lock your fingers, tell them to lay there head back and listen to the music, then you slowly rock them side to side and in a circle. Then start leaning back continue rocking slightly side to side until there laying completely on you,and again keep moving them around slowly. Then suddenly Drop them to your left or right on the floor. IT IS AMAZING you gotta try it. I tryed to explain it the best i could. This doesnt work if your small and try to rock somone thats twice your size on top of you LOL. I know I tryed and got squashed.


----------



## SYSDOWN

ya i could see that, it kind of ketches them buy supprise and scares them. a little shock ya that would be cool


----------



## ASHLEY528

Passing out bear hug- put person in front of you have them lean down take deep breathes, when ready have some one past them out standing up, as soon as they are out, squeeze them really tight from behind while they are out other person picks there feet up, you have your hands under there arms holding them up and u swing them back and forth gently until they awake then lay them down


----------



## PawpNLawk

^do not do this unless u have done it before!!!


----------



## clubhead_dre

lol


----------



## PawpNLawk

im being serious... it can be very dangerous. And unless u have done a successful pass out then dont attempt it. The last thing u need is that on your conscience(sp)


----------



## thumper04

when youre rollin turn on the t.v. and take youre shoes off.  get some static goin by rubbin youre feet on the floor and then turn off the t.v. and rub youre fingers across it and watch all the crazy contrails of green youre fingers leave evreywhere its nuts trust me


----------



## gLo-StiX

if you can get some really good trance......and you get some one like me....so give you a sick light show.....wit some glo-stix.....if there good enough theyll get what i call a 'TKO' yes technical knock out...but what i mean is youll trip emout so bad theyll ask you to stop cuz your  so nice at it.....this will  make you roll real hard for a good long time.....


----------



## dimitri9

*MDMA things you must try....*

Hey.. I love to get as many new experiences as I can possibly get during a MDMA buzz..... even though I only did it once aaages back.. ..and here are some things I can only suggest....

1. of course dancing... 

2. hugging a good friend of the opposite sex and just considering how perfect she is.. you will (temporarily) fall in love with her and think she is the most perfect being in the world..  an experience in itself.

3. sitting down and telling yourself... I am relaxed... and sinking into the chair feeling the relaxedness.... it feels greater then an orgasm... and lsts longer...

4. my favourite....... close your eyes and think of a cool design for a sword and then a Car. you will come up with the MOST AMAZING designs possible.. and that in just half a second. (that still works on the comedown.) Then try a futuristic house, spaceship, gruesome monster etc.... 

5. if it is cold outside (of the club or whatever) go outside and concentrate on the coldness... you will feel like you would freeze to death in 5 mins..... then have a friend just rub your shoulders saying its warm for like 2 seconds.... and you will feel warm..  its absolutely amazing! 

any other suggestions?

I read trip reports talking about showers, sex and massaging... interesting?


----------



## Lola96

If you hear a song that you love, close your eyes and just feel yourself drift away to another place with it. Everytime you hear that song in the future (it doesn't matter if you're rolling or not), memories of that moment will come flooding back to you.


----------



## Leg

this thread makes me feel real warm + fuzzy even though I've never rolled 

i could use the same things when i'm tripping, really


----------



## synthetic sunrise

masturbate furiously


----------



## Druggist

Take 4 whippits, one after the other. Then right after you are done with the whippits stand up and have someone hug you and squeeze you very tightly then drop you onto a bed. Then have someone rub your head while someone else gives you a lightshow. Thats the best thing I've ever experienced.


----------



## MatthewCraig

...you mean TRY to stand.. hah


----------



## Crimson Cloud

synthetic sunrise said:
			
		

> *masturbate furiously *


LOL.

I'm an advocate of acting as you normally  would while  on MDMA.  Fuck light shows, and hugging people, and making those ridiculous HIDEOUS faces,  chewing your face off, and public massages, which to non  e-ing onlookers looks  unnecessarily sexual and instills fear that  a massive orgie is about to begin. Doing all that "warm and fuzzy" stuff  is all  fine and  good in the privacy of your home or a friend's, but if  you are  out  at a club or something you just look  stupid, and it's embarrassing to the people around you. Not to mention that it  makes it  OBVIOUS that  you're on  something and just gives that undercover  reporter  something to write about, and undercover cops more justification  to  get  warrants. You people are part  of  the reason that  clubs are viewed as "open  drug markets". Just act normal,  or people like me will  make fun of you, and physically kick our way through your little cuddle puddles. If you're gonna go out, get the fuck up and dance  or socialize, or just sit your ass at the crib. Don't sit around all like "whoa, dooood, I'm sooooo fuct up, give me a light show maaaaaan." and thinking of ways to  make  yourself feel more  fucked  up.

Yes, I'm jaded (years of personally dealing with idiotic e-tards will do  that  to  you). Sorry to rain on your parade.


----------



## zacamo

the plain act of kissing is just ridiculous when you're rolling. just conentrate your whole head on what's going on inside your mouth, *siiiigh* i want some pills.


----------



## $n0w

*Re: MDMA things you must try....*

lol first we hear about all this nice and soothing things... 



			
				dimitri9 said:
			
		

> *Hey.. I love to get as many new experiences as I can possibly get during a MDMA buzz.. and here are some things I can only suggest....
> 
> 1. of course dancing...
> 
> 2. hugging a good friend of the opposite sex and just considering how perfect she is.. you will (temporarily) fall in love with her and think she is the most perfect being in the world..  an experience in itself.
> 
> 3. sitting down and telling yourself... I am relaxed... and sinking into the chair feeling the relaxedness.... it feels greater then an orgasm... and lsts longer...
> 
> 4. my favourite....... close your eyes and think of a cool design for a sword and then a Car. you will come up with the MOST AMAZING designs possible.. and that in just half a second. (that still works on the comedown.) Then try a futuristic house, spaceship, gruesome monster etc....
> 
> 5. if it is cold outside (of the club or whatever) go outside and concentrate on the coldness... you will feel like you would freeze to death in 5 mins..... then have a friend just rub your shoulders saying its warm for like 2 seconds.... and you will feel warm..  its absolutely amazing!
> 
> any other suggestions for my next trip?
> 
> I read trip reports talking about showers, sex and massaging... got to trie those! *



then we hear this all of a sudden....



			
				synthetic sunrise said:
			
		

> *masturbate furiously *



roflmao


----------



## beanpoophead

i love being at a party with some good drum n' base, closing your eyes, and having a very deep conversation with yourself. wellllll at the time it might seem deep, but later on it might just be wow im really fucked over an over again...

giving some you love a huge hug and then tickling eachother furiously. 

cuddling!!


----------



## PGTips

Crimson Cloud said:
			
		

> *Yes, I'm jaded (years of personally dealing with idiotic e-tards will do  that  to  you). Sorry to rain on your parade. *



Hmm.....your ideas are intriguing and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.

I'm with CC on this one, there's something cringeworthy about the words "e puddle".


----------



## Crimson Cloud

/me cringes


----------



## Chubba75

Call me jaded too, but it gets me angry when people are just being stupid at raves, like e-puddles in tight places, so noone can walk... or even on the dancefloor.

I hug people a lot on MDMA, that's about all I do that's different... but then again, I like hugging people


----------



## OldSkool78

*Re: New and Creative Roll Tricks?*



			
				SYSDOWN said:
			
		

> *Theres got to be some good ones out there and no more Vicks bullshit. *




There doesn't need to be any new ones.  I've been wiggin for ten years and nothing beats just some good loud ass DnB, dancing and loving the people your with.


----------



## PawpNLawk

i have tons of rollin tricks ... ive actually posted a lot on here ...


----------



## can1052

Aloe I.C.E!  This stuff is awesome.  It's this lotion for sunburns.  It has menthol in it and as soon as you put it on, it cools your skin.  Have someone blow on it...it sends chills up my spine.
Go to Spencer's or something and get one of those trippy blacklight posters like this one  (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2232455685&category=125#ebayphotohosting) that has a center point. Have someone stare right into the center while you stand behind them with a strobe light at full blast pointing at the center of the poster.  It almost seems like the poster is moving.  Then when they seem like they are almost hypnotized by it, turn the strobe off.  It feels like you fall through it.  I almost always bang my head on the wall.


----------



## PGTips

ASHLEY528 said:
			
		

> *Passing out bear hug- put person in front of you have them lean down take deep breathes, when ready have some one past them out standing up, as soon as they are out, squeeze them really tight from behind while they are out other person picks there feet up, you have your hands under there arms holding them up and u swing them back and forth gently until they awake then lay them down *



I would severly advice against this! Its not good to actually hyperventilate till you pass out, especially on MDMA.

Stuff like nitrous and "poppers" give a mild effect of it, but they just make your head spin, not pass out. Trust me, I almost knocked myself out accidentally using poppers on NYE and it scared the shit out of me and its not something I'd consider "fun".


----------



## Mazey

this is a good site while rolling, let it load first.
http://www.iol.ie/~taeger/psyscope/psyscope.html


----------



## can1052

those listerene (sp?) breath strips are pretty cool too.  When you put it on your tongue and let it dissolve it feels so funny.  Take a drink of water after that...your mouth feels so cool. 
Also take a warm wash cloth, lay it on someones back (best if they don't have a shirt on) press it on to their back then just massage them everywhere...almost make them forget you put a cloth on their back, then starting from one corner, SLOWLY peel the cloth off...feels like you are peeling their skin off.


----------



## EAZY-PING

This is my trick that i didnt even plan. just got home from work and dropped a bickie about five minutes before i got home. about half an hour later my GF asks me to get up on the roof to smoke some cones (regular session). She threw the lighter at me and i dropped it but reacted completly stupid and went after it, next thing i now i'm on the ground and my GF is trying to wake me up. I get up and FUCK WAS I ROLLING. What was weird was that the bickie hadent kicked in till as soon as i woke up!!!!!@


----------



## Nikolasa77

*Trix for ROLLIN HARD*

ITS all about the water bed baby- with some "Tricky" music- and eyedrops!!!!!!!!!!
My favorite time rolling was when me and 3 other ppl got on a water bed- all gave eachother hand massages simultaneously and took turns moving our body to the music- makes you feel like you are ONE with the music like the beats coming from your body...........LOCO


----------



## PawpNLawk

you can tell a lot of ppl on this thread are new to ex. They keep mentioning vicks, glowsticks, and massages... lol


----------



## ~mooks~

Yeah glowsticks get annoying when people put them in your face at raves..


----------



## PawpNLawk

dont get me wrong ... if u can put on a killer light show, like me with fotons, then by all means put on a light show if they want one. But dammit when someone is asking for new rollin tricks dont say the most obvious ones. Come on now lol.


----------



## Nikian6

I just joined, so i dont know if anybody has already posted this "trik" or not because i didnt read all 20 pages of this thread, but........... if u r at a party with a few people grab a large comforter(blanket) lay in on the ground and thn hve one person lay in it, then get two people on each side of the blanket, have them grab the sides of the blanket (like thy are going to fold it) then they pick it up off th floor and roll the peson inside from side to side. it sounds weird, but it's great. Also a spinning office chair is great too. 1 person sits in it and anther spins them arond (not to fast) and while they are spinning the person standn up grabs the chair and stops it and spins it in another direction. I have a few others but i will see how u peepsrespon to this one before i add more


----------



## PawpNLawk

the blanket one is old skool... and fun .... at least its different then glostix


----------



## Nikian6

well i have only been rolling for about a year, so i don't know all the old school stuff yet either, like i said i didnt read all 24 pages fthisthread either


----------



## can1052

I haven't seen anyone mention ice kisses yet...you put an ice cube in your mouth and while you kiss, pass it back and forth with your tongue.  It feels awesome.%)


----------



## Nikian6

has anyone ever seen the funky head massagers they sell in the malls? they have like 8 "legs that come down on your head and stimulate your scalp, try these when u are blowng up, even feels good on back too!


----------



## can1052

those things are awesome!  they have vibrating ones too


----------



## Nikian6

this sounds weird, but has anyone ever stuck an electric toothbrush in thier mouth while rolling and turned it on? Some people like that.


----------



## PawpNLawk

Nikian6 said:
			
		

> *well i have only been rolling for about a year, so i don't know all the old school stuff yet either, like i said i didnt read all 24 pages fthisthread either *



i wasnt raggin on u bud. the blanket one wasnt a bad one. sometimes tricks need to be resaid just cause ppl dont read all the tricks. please dont think i was makin fun of you.


----------



## Nikian6

its all good


----------



## Nikian6

by the way, i'm a chick


----------



## PawpNLawk

i call everyone bud lol. in fact i specifically said bud cause i didnt know if u were male or female


----------



## MoneyOvaBtchs

Theres a few things u MUST have when rolling:
1- Techno Music
2- Glow Sticks
3- Strobe Light
4- Weed
also a fun idea is to take 4 glow sticks and tie them to each fan blade, turn the fan on and lie undeneith it with the lights off, and it may sound nasty but taking a sh!t on e is so relaxing.


----------



## Loon*E

hehehehe.....taking a poo is relaxing. so is showering.


----------



## SYSDOWN

showering is super relaxing no question!


----------



## jaxon

i just love to walk around in crowded places, like CLUBS, or  PARTIES or THE STREET, or whereever.. just letting people know im so fucked up there would be no chance in hell i would ever be able even if i wanted, to give a craps nek about what any other person thought i looked like, acted like or looked like thinking of, cause i dont go to clubs cause i want other people to look at me and think "woa, whats one cold, cool, controled and so beautiful and so incredibly boring person, i just have to not keep looking at him or perhaps he would notice me and", argh, i just cant figure out what drives a person to give such much a fuck about what the fuck she/he looks/acts like, and by that i dont mean you should be all offensive and stuff but thats kind of obvious (Especially when talking about E), and reading posts by humans so eagerly striving to hide theyre humanity makes me just wanna stop writing. dot. (that was just one sentence huh? 
and for more nice things to do when on MDMA, check out this great guide!: 
http://www.ecstasy.org/experiences/trip65.html


----------



## uumpaloompa

Crimson Cloud said:
			
		

> *I'm an advocate of acting as you normally  would while  on MDMA.  Fuck light shows, and hugging people, and making those ridiculous HIDEOUS faces,  chewing your face off, and public massages, which to non  e-ing onlookers looks  unnecessarily sexual and instills fear that  a massive orgie is about to begin. *


Yeah, not to mention the fucking cuddle puddles ive tripped over at raves in the past. e-tards ruin the experience for me.


----------



## dr. greenthumb

i close my eyes, consentraite on the music, make sure no one is around you(im talkin bout at a rave), and imagine your in another place. really good. but kinda freaky at times.


----------



## Ecaep_Dna_Evol

Try this, you need to be pretty high for it to work properly. It works well with MDMA, but is unbeleivable on 'shrooms. Anyway;

Place 1 hand on someones forehead, and the other hand at the back of their neck just bellow their head. Now, with the hand on their neck, rub up and down the back of their head from the neck right to the top of their head. You need to apply quite a bit of pressure with both hands. Do this for about 2  minutes. Continually rubbing up and down. Concentrate all your energy on thinking about what your doing. Get them to keep their eyes closed and make sure they think about nothing but your hands on their head. Now, after about 2 minutes (they're eyes must still be closed). Slowly start moving your hands from their head. VERY SLoWLY. after about 30 seconds each hand should be about 6 inches from their head, ie on 6 inches behind their head, one 6inches in front, now, at the same slow speed, move them back till they are firmly clasping their head again. ALL DONE. they may now open their eys. If done properly. THe will have felt an extremely weird sensation as though their head and psyc had been expanded somewhat then then put back normally. Also, you can do this without moving your hands back to their head, this is quite funny, because it feels as though your head as been completely contorted somewhat, and then not pu back together again.


----------



## Crimson Cloud

uumpaloompa said:
			
		

> *Yeah, not to mention the fucking cuddle puddles ive tripped over at raves in the past. e-tards ruin the experience for me. *



LOL, "cuddle puddles" aren't  a  problem, you just kick, and I do  mean KICK your way through them. I'm telling  you, you cuddling e tards better  watch out if you ever come to a party in NY, cause if you're in my way because you feel compelled to lay on the floor and act like a drooling  fuckin' two year old on drugs,  I WILL literally kick your ass all  over the dancefloor. Leave  that shit at home. You give  the rest of us a bad name."PLUR" kiddies!

I've  never understood why people come to parties to sit on the floor.


----------



## Meo_dmster

^^^^ HAHAHA, damn straight.

Ok, as far as MDMA experiences, this may sound really odd, but smoking a small amount of salvia can be a lot of fun with it.  The MDMA puts you into a good mood and seems to keep me a little more grounded than I normally would while smoking salvia.  On a number of occations this has really boosted my roll.  It throws you into a pretty weird trip for a few minutes, but then it drops back off to the roll, without killing the roll like other drugs can.


----------



## seano2101

Try spinning to you fall down.  then just lay down and look up up at the lights all dizzy, 

make sure you warn your friends what you are about to do and that security are cool or else ppl will think you need help and you might cause unnescary concern.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

^^^ heall yeah.  getting dizzy is fun on E  :D


----------



## VelocideX

This really belongs in roll tricks...


----------



## PawpNLawk

^ i was thinking the same thing. doesnt this mean the same thing as rolling tricks? and shouldnt u be posting things that would actually be new ideas? lol jk


----------



## pubeman

Climb a tree. It rocks


----------



## 4theluvofE

Can we change that guys damn avatar?  Those boobs are in my way!


----------



## 4theluvofE

I most definitely agree...roll tricks thread!


----------



## PGTips

Merged "Things to do on MDMA" and "Roll Tricks" threads


----------



## VelocideX

It never ceases to amaze me how much effort people put into looking for things to do to enjoy the high, when you can just talk to friends and enjoy the high


----------



## PawpNLawk

well sometimes ppl and there friends are newbies into the scene and dont know anything bout the high. Its always fun to try new thing anyway. And why not ask ur friends on the other side of the country.


----------



## PGTips

VelocideX said:
			
		

> *It never ceases to amaze me how much effort people put into looking for things to do to enjoy the high, when you can just talk to friends and enjoy the high  *


They've yet to get jaded like some of us  While I like lights and lasers etc, I don't actually search them out. Its nice if they are there, not a lose if not. 

Like you say, some of the best times I've had have coem from just talking to people deeply and forming that extra bond on a friendship. Shame noone in uni does it, I'd like to have those kinds of conversation with a few people there


----------



## haku

> Like you say, some of the best times I've had have coem from just talking to people deeply and forming that extra bond on a friendship. Shame noone in uni does it, I'd like to have those kinds of conversation with a few people there



agree. for me that's teh biggest gift i got from E
also, teh experience of these E conversations has enabled me to more easily have open and deep conversations when sober too.
but i guess i'm going off topic here 

i think the best roll trick is to limited your rolls to special occasions - don't take a pill to improve a mediocre party, but only take one if you are already enjoying the party; don't roll with people you don't really care about, but only with good friends or people you want to get closer with


----------



## drop'nbombs

when you start to feel the onset of your roll comin on get all bundled up in coats hats whatever warm clothes you can find around then wrap your self up in a blanket or several blankets lay inside the blanket until you start sweating as soon as you start sweating take off the blanket and all of the warm clothes and go outside works best if its cool outside 
this is my fav way to start off a roll 
have fun 
peace


----------



## PawpNLawk

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> *They've yet to get jaded like some of us  While I like lights and lasers etc, I don't actually search them out. Its nice if they are there, not a lose if not.
> 
> Like you say, some of the best times I've had have coem from just talking to people deeply and forming that extra bond on a friendship. Shame noone in uni does it, I'd like to have those kinds of conversation with a few people there  *



Exactly. I consider myself jaded. But not a mean jaded, i think lol. Although my favorite part is enjoying the atmosphere, i do like the occasional trick. After all Ive been doin this for ever it feels like and no one has been able to blow me up for a long time.


----------



## drop'nbombs

everyone knows what an ebomb is right (when you hyperventalate then pass yourself out) and everyone knows what and airplane ride is, (when you have a friend link arms with you back to back then bend over lifting you onto their back and someone else hold up your legs and they move you around in a wavelike motion)
well try doing and ebomb into an airplane ride 
its fuckin intense
try it and have fun


----------



## PawpNLawk

that is an awesome trick but very dangerous... only let ppl who have done it before attempt it... dont try and learn it


----------



## PawpNLawk

Ive always been really good at fotons. If you know someone that loves light shows, and not the regular glowstick in the face shows, then learn them. ive made plenty of ppl hallucinate. One girl thought i had a parrot on my shoulder, an eye patch, and a pirates hat on. total mind blower if u do it right. There are these palm fotons out that im gonna get that are like 40-50 a piece.. if anyone knows Freak then u know what im talkin bout. Blows ur mind!


----------



## galahan

last night we put glowsticks on the ground all held hands and spun around in a circle wearing paper glasses that warp light.
Then we figured out that if you and a friend of equal or greater weight hold hands and spin as fast as you can it is a total rush. I am like 6'3 240 lbs. and i spun this little guy really fast and he lifted off the ground. Then i tryed it with my 230 lb friend and we both went flying like 12 feet and almost fell on our asses.  what a rush


----------



## nuggs

the next time you pop, do a SOMERSAULT/TUMBLE on a comfy bed with a duvet on it. it gets you a little dizzy and is super fun!


----------



## wacko847

E-HUGS!!! are the best.  Make the person who is getting one stand against a hard wall and bend down and take 10 or more deep breaths on the last breath hold the air inside and stand up really quick.  And hold it in as long as you can. Then the other person push your shoulder (bicept) part into his chest as hard as he can.  Do this untill the person lets the air out, they will pass out and become in a different person a different world.  When they are all fucked up VICKS!! in the eyes and crazy light show. When they come back ask them where they went U'll be suprised


----------



## Zaixon

Ok i read through the first few pgs just now and had to post cause i havn't seen anyone with this one yet.

Alright get 2 spoons and put em in the freezer before you start rollin, then once you've reached your peak lay down on the floor with your eyes closed and have someone get the spoons and put them over your eyes as you're laying there.  AMAZING!  even better take the spoons from the person and hold em there over your eyes and have them blow the vicks inhalior all over your face, this is probably one of the greatest feelings ever!  try it
As for all the rest i havn't done a good deal of em, lookin forward till the next time i roll hah


----------



## mazdrift

*lol*

be a kid do things that arnt fun any more they are the best thing and you wonder is this how it was always like when i was like ten years old or and i a reatard lol


----------



## SYSDOWN

^ dude post in the thread BEFORE you take your drugs.


----------



## PawpNLawk

ive never heard of the spoon thing ... i might just try that out


----------



## Crimson Cloud

drop'nbombs said:
			
		

> *everyone knows what an ebomb is right (when you hyperventalate then pass yourself out) and everyone knows what and airplane ride is, (when you have a friend link arms with you back to back then bend over lifting you onto their back and someone else hold up your legs and they move you around in a wavelike motion)
> well try doing and ebomb into an airplane ride
> its fuckin intense
> try it and have fun *



Yeah, passing out is real fun.8)


----------



## drop'nbombs

uve obviously never been ebombed b4 

dont knock it till u try it


----------



## PGTips

drop'nbombs said:
			
		

> *uve obviously never been ebombed b4
> 
> dont knock it till u try it *


I think me means its a very stupid way to get a buzz. I don't find hyperventilating till I pass out fun in the slightest, plus its not exactly good for you to lower the oxygen getting to your brain for so long you lose conciousness is it?


----------



## Smooth_Roller

*my 2nd post*

for more visual rolls.....


ok so for this one your gonna need: space odessey: 2001 dvd, vicks, and large dark blanket 

go to like the 3rd to last chapter i thnk and pause it then sit down in front of the tv in a chair and drape the blanket over you and your tv so it hangs down on the sides and your in a lil inclosed area...rub vicks all over your face and around your eyes. (i turned the brightness and the contrast all the way up on my tv) have the sound up pretty high and jus sit directly in front of the tv under the blanket and have your face maybe a foot or closer(depending on tv size) away from the tv and push play, take deep breathes andlet your eyes do the work


----------



## tak

*word*

I think the biggest "roll trick" is remembering what is it like sober. Some people I know live for mdma, and say things like "I wish life could always be like this" ... it can. You are being shown how much love is possible, and our true nature. 

Ive rolled when depressed, and it was no fun. I have gone to parties sober, and been overwhelmed with happiness b/c of everyone else there seemed so fucking stoked. Good vibes make rolling fun. 




			
				jaxon said:
			
		

> *i just love to walk around in crowded places, like CLUBS, or  PARTIES or THE STREET, or whereever.. just letting people know im so fucked up there would be no chance in hell i would ever be able even if i wanted, to give a craps nek about what any other person thought i looked like, acted like or looked like thinking of, cause i dont go to clubs cause i want other people to look at me and think "woa, whats one cold, cool, controled and so beautiful and so incredibly boring person, i just have to not keep looking at him or perhaps he would notice me and", argh, i just cant figure out what drives a person to give such much a fuck about what the fuck she/he looks/acts like, and by that i dont mean you should be all offensive and stuff but thats kind of obvious (Especially when talking about E), and reading posts by humans so eagerly striving to hide theyre humanity makes me just wanna stop writing. dot. (that was just one sentence huh?
> and for more nice things to do when on MDMA, check out this great guide!:
> http://www.ecstasy.org/experiences/trip65.html *



well said

When you are rolling, let go of everything. Unlearn things you know.


----------



## PawpNLawk

very nice tak .... thank you for someone actually bringing that point up ... i hate when people go to parties just to get f*ed up ..... anyway im done


----------



## SweetDreams

"Shuttle Ride" ~ Requires 2-3 people, done best to a really good trance song.  My favorite is Robin Fox's "I See Stars"
*Intoxicated person (Bob) sits on floor with their knees to their chest and their arms wrapped around their knees.
*either have a Vick's inhaler in their mouth, or a Vicks mask on (a dust mask with Vicks smeared inside), and their eyes closed
*Tell Bob to take slow, deep breaths
*Have someone (Tom) sit on the ground with their legs on either side of Bob, pulled up against Bob's back, with their arms wrapped around Bob's thighs (their arm will be between Bob's thighs and calves)
*The third person can stnd in front of Bob and give a light show with photons
*As the music starts, Tom slowly rocks Bob back till he is completely off the floor and supported by Tom.
*Make sure Bob is completely relaxed, he can let his arms loose, just let his body completley flow with Tom's
*Tom will rock his body, shake it, move completely with the music
*When the song ends, Tom will lay back, so his back is on the floor, let go of Bob's legs
*Take Bob's arms and slowly stretch them out, from the side to straight above his head, very slowly lay them down
*Bob will Most likely just lay there for a very long time


----------



## SweetDreams

"The Woods"  2 people, complete silence, complete darkness
*Bob stands with his eyes closed and his arms in front of him, bent at the elbow, hands together with the palm up, like someone's handing him something, make sure he has a bed or air mattress, or the cushions from a sofa behind him, or another person to catch him *if* he falls
*Tom stands in front of Bob, face to face, with yellow or green glowsticks behind his back
*Tom starts talking to Bob, walking him through a scene:
        "You just got home, your friends were supposed to be there waiting for you.  As you walk up, you notice that someone left the door open.  You slowly walk inside, you see *Mary*(friend's name) laying on the sofa, but she's not sleeping, she's dead.  Her warm blood is still dripping on the floor.  What was that?  You turn around in time to see the murderer slowly walking towards you with the bloody knife raised above his head. What do you do?  You start running, you run through the hall.  You run to the back door.  You run outside as fast as you can. *(Tom starts waving the glowsticks on either side of Bob's head, starting slowly and gradually getting faster)  Why did you go outside?  You're in a forest.  It's pitch black, but you know if you keep running you'll get to the highway.  Your running, your running, your running.  The murderer's right behind you.  You hear him getting closer, he's getting closer, he's getting closer *(occasionally take your nail and nick Bob's neck with it, telling him it's the blade of the murderer's knife).  You hear him trip, you look back (smack Bob in the head with the palm of your hand) You ran into a tree, be careful, don't trip.  Keep running, don't look back.  You ran into another tree, I said don't look back.  He's gaining on you, run, run, run. You have to make it to the highway,.  You see the headlights up ahead.  You have to make it.  Run faster, run faster, run faster.  You're almost there.  Keep running. (Tom takes his nail and runs it from one side of Bob's neck to the other, then drops his own head into Bob's hands. )
*Bob will fall down and possibly pass out for a few minutes.  When he wakes up, he will think his head was cut off and that it fell in his hands.  He will be convinced that he, temporarily, was dead


----------



## Catch-22

I found a couple dozen "roll tricks" posts from one of the old forums.  Merging 'em up!


----------



## sourlemone

buy a disposable camera, go to a party preferably where the majority of people you know and who are just drinking (i.e. you and a friend are rolling but no-one else) and go and have one of you (alternate) go get two, three, four people, group them together then smile and put a thumbs up for the camera, take a shot, then hug everyone that you photographed

the photos will be hilarious, trust me, and it feels great


----------



## Tenoshii_angel

^^^ I avoid cameras like the plague when I'm out. Too many bad pictures of me in too many people's possesion.


----------



## Skunkweed

Alright all of you etards, this was well still would be my favorite thing to do while i'm rolling.

I quit eating rolls but i know alot of people haven't heard of this,  i've shown some people and they love it, its easy and quick and don't make you look like a weird freak when you do it.

*Get a little container of vicks rub

*Get a microwave

*wipe the vicks on the rage ( a generous portion but not all sloppy and shit)

*Put rag in microwave or approximately 12-15 seconds.

*  Breath out and open microwave door

* Pick up rag and hit like a motherfucker and hold it in.  Make sure you have something to lean against or some one to help you not fall around.


                                  ***Warning*** 

Do not put excessive ammounts of vicks on the rag and try to microwave it for 1 minutes,  The vicks and rag will start to smoke and stink really fuckin bad.  Do not do this at a house party,  people will try to take your rags home with them and use every single bit of your vicks.


                                ****GUARENTEE****

Email me if this does not kick your fuckin roll in I will fly strait to you and let you kick me in the nuts.


Or you can try hittin the chickenbone.


----------



## SweetDreams

This is just a little warning for people.  If you heat up Vicks and cause it to smoke, then breathe in the fumes, it can make you really sick or kill you.   If you have a steam vaporizor or something like this, make sure you buy the liquid specifically for that, if you just throw in a glob of the vick's gel, it can kill you.  Just a friendly warning.


----------



## PawpNLawk

ive been rollin for a while (4 years) and i never knew that bit of info. thx, last thing i want is to put something in my body that could kill me..... wait......DOH! lol jk


----------



## servoisgod

Hey everyone, I'm new to this whole experience "this past weekend was my second time to roll" and I just found this website. Lots of great ideas here.

This is what I found is pretty fun to do.

Stuff you need:
Laptop or computer that can be moved easily.
Winamp or something with visualizations.
TV, the bigger the better.
Big Ass floor speakers, with at least a sub in it. Mine stand about 4 feet tall.

Hook your laptop/computer up to your TV so that you can watch what is on your laptop on the TV and hear the music coming from the speakers.

Turn on Winamp and make a playlist of your favorite music. The more bass the better!

Turn on the visualizations; make sure it's got lots of colors and patters.

Turn your floor speakers toward you so that they are facing you, one on the left and the other on the right and sit about a foot to two feet in front of the TV screen. Should look something like this:

Speaker       You       Speaker
--------->        O      <-----------


Start up the playlist and turn on the visualizations, turn your speakers up as much as you can stand. This will make it so that you can't hear anything that going on around you other than the music. You'll get lost in it!

Stare at the TV with all the fun colors going and run your hands up and down the speakers palm first. If you've got good enough bass going, you should be able to feel the wind coming from speakers on you hands, that with the pounding bass hitting them and the visualizations going and your in happy town.

Another great visualization program is called Dremples, you can find it here:
http://www.geisswerks.com/drempels/ This program just runs in the background or as a screen saver, it doesn’t play any music or anything but it’s got some of the most liquid looking visuals that you are going to find. Looks like you screen is melting!

Later!


----------



## Smooth_Roller

^^^^very impressed by that screensaver thing, preciate that


----------



## malchikgay

Hehe, Servo rules. We came up with that little diddy together when we rolled last week.  Not sure if its an original concept or not but we LOVE IT!!! I like to say that we got "Laid by the lights".

The first time I got "laid by the lights" was last week. I find it much easier
to use headphones that way the sounds are RIGHT IN YOUR BRAIN and with all the pretty colors you seem to go koo-koo over the lights. I was practially screaming out loud "Oh Fuq... WOW, YAY, WEEEE, HA-HA, YIPPIE"
then after about 10 minutes I looked down and I HAD A HARD ON! YES NO LIE! I was so stimulated by the colors and the sounds that I had been screwed by the lights! It was SO AMAZING! 

I suggest that next time you roll try it! And if you know a friend who hasn't ask them if they have ever been "Laid by the lights" then show them and they will be AMAZED!

** FUN TRIX**
"Laid by the Lights" - Laptop, cool visualization software, headphones or speakers.

"Making Contact" - (WARNING! DO NOT TRY THIS NOT RESPONCIBLE FOR DUMB A$$E$! [hehe gotta cover my a$$]) I drank a small lid full of contact solution while I was rolling and it brought my peak up really high for 10 minutes! I don't know what it does but the only thing I can think of is maybe the contact solution pulls out any remainding chemicals out of your stomach and releases them into your system. Dunno, but I drank 3 cap fulls that night and it brought my up-itty back until I knew it was pretty much over. Didn't taste that bad and it didn't make me sick at all. If you have any reports on this let me know.


----------



## galahan

*Re: lol*



			
				mazdrift said:
			
		

> *be a kid do things that arnt fun any more they are the best thing and you wonder is this how it was always like when i was like ten years old or and i a reatard lol *



Last time I rolled we went on my old schools playground equipment.
Merry go round, swings, monkey bars, and slides. Yay!
Had  a real good time and discussed when we all went to that school in 3'rd grade.

btw the school is closed down now. It was for grades 1-3 and was obsolete.

I only suggest doing this if you are resonably sure you won't get caught or arrested. I DO NOT suggest this if your pockets are full of illegal substances!


----------



## aurabender

X-RaverQueen said:
			
		

> *Rub mint stress reliever on face instead of vapor rub. It smells better, tingles your face, doesn't break out your skin.*


I agree 100%! The stuff is pretty expensive ($11 for a tiny bottle at Bed and Bath, but is much better than vapor rub
Two other things I love are clove cigarettes to smoke and using Tiger Balm. Have someone lay down and start rubbing the balm into their back and shoulders- not too much now. At the same time crunch on some ice in your mouth and hold it in their. When the balm starts getting really warm on their back, slowly blow cold air down their shoulders and back.


----------



## Kaylee

I'm tellin' ya, this is the best:    http://w1.736.telia.com/~u73602493/flashback.html
You gotta try it!!


----------



## Kaylee

Watch the whole movie.  EEK!


----------



## malchikgay

*Ahhhh!!*

It went insane!!! *runs around the room going crazy* 

AHhHHHHHhhHHhHHHhHhHhHhHhHhHhHhhHh!!!

I have to hide now.. there gonna get me Must hide...

hIdE mUsT.... hide....... go... must... go... hide....
away.... run.... go....... hIdE....

AhhhhhHHhhHhHhHhHhHhHhhH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

***********
Ok, that movie was insane. I'm not even trippin and it like unlocked
the trippy part of my brain! I can't wait until I get my rollies tonight  
Hopefully it won't freak me out and won't have to run and hide...


----------



## malchikgay

Do you have anymore cool movies like that?


----------



## liamisspeedy

yes! cider is the nicest thing in the world on E drink lots of it but make it low percentage cuz u always end up drinking lots to much. Also, cups of sort of cooled down but still hot tea are nice, and never ever ever go on roundabouts. thats minging, but swings are good


----------



## pierree

sit in the sun


----------



## Kaylee

malchikgay said:
			
		

> *Do you have anymore cool movies like that? *



No, but I'll post them if I get anymore.  
I watch it everytime I roll or trip and never get tired of it.
Are you still hiding malchikgay?


----------



## privateparts

this one night i hung from a rafter in my room by my hands. it was intense not having my feet on the ground but i would get close to blacking out after about 10 or so seconds so i would pick something a little less high maybe like oneof those pull-upbars in a doorway with someone behind you and in front of you to catch you if you pass out.


----------



## jayville904

cum


----------



## PawpNLawk

^geez .....


----------



## battlefightereighty

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but here is one I just thought of tonight, but haven't got a chance to test it out on anyone yet (I want someone to do it to me!)

When you were younger you might have played a funny trick where you told someone you were going to crack an egg on their head, get them to close their eyes and then put your clenched fist on their head, smack your fist with an open palm and it makes a sound similar to an egg cracking, and then you run your fingers down their skull to simulate the yolk dripping down.


I want to try this out on my hard head buddy, except tell him I'm going to crack his skull, and when I run my fingers over his skull I'll tell him his brain is leaking out!  

I know some people wouldn't appreciate a freak out like that, but I know I would.


----------



## Kaylee

^That's hilarious!


----------



## dj2tall_wunderboicv2

^^THATS REALLY FUNNY you might freak your friend totally out. Me and my guy friend were driving down the interstate we chewed up 3 E pills right before we merged onto the interstate. I was driving and it hit me all of a sudden and I told my guy friend that we need to pull over because I could barely keep my eyes open. Well he pulled everything seemed like I was in a bubble I couldnt focus at all. my guy friend gets into the drivers seat and he starts feeling the same way. you know how when your on E sometimes you feel like your not putting alot of effoert in to what your doing so your not realizing your strength well my guy friend pulls the shifter to put the car into drive(automatic) so hard that it makes this horrible ripping noise he didnt have his foot on the break and the shifter stipped. we couldnt get in drive park reverse nothing that freaked us out so bad that we sat on the side the road speachless for about 2 hours eyes wide open but i think it fuct us up more. then finally after sometime we were able to drive home!! everytime i think of that i still get this turning in my tummy and nervous feeling.


----------



## dj2tall_wunderboicv2

my and my girl friend laura were rolling one night with some other friends and we decided to sing karaoke rolling balls it was so fun.
we also played adult board games like truth or dare and you might get a card that dares you to run down the street naked things like that
also if you can bare it and have a telescope looking at the stars and the moon is great. we all saw the moon as a different object very fun.
also taking a shower in a dark bathroom with a strobe light on (not in the shower)makes the water look as though it stops right in your face before it falls very cool


----------



## djkleen408

On my list whould be all things said before (vicks, massages, lightshows, ect.) But here are a few that wasn't listed:

Im not sure if you guys know about the "Head Tingler"? Yes... I know it sounds kinda perverted but it's a wooden handle thing with like 15 wires or so on it... you use it to massage your head. It makes you get chills down your body... and that's when you are NOT on e. It's bananas when you're rollin'!

I bought this light wand at Toys-R-Us called the Strobe FX. It's like leds but has a whole sh*t load of variations of colors and speeds... and you can control of it manually. By far the best light I have seen... not including the "oldies-but-goodies" regular Rav'n Photons & Ultras. AND IT ONLY COST LIKE $8!!! Most Toys-R-Us are sold out... but if you can find one... you'll definitely agree with me! (If anyone has one... tell me what you thought of it.)

Drinking Orange Juice... which coats your mouth with sweet juice.

If you want a cheap light show... Lay on the ground and hold the end of a "glow-in-the-dark" slinky to one of your eyes and close the other eye. Now have a friend hold the other end up about a foot or more away. The slinky should be hanging straight down to your eye. Then turn on a blacklight & some music. Now have your friend roll & move the slinky up and down to the music. Presto! Instant Lightshow! Ghetto Fabolous style. (Hopefully you wont need to do this and have real lightshows!)

P.s-Talking to friends about everything and staying up till as late as you can is the best. someone said that earlier and I was totally feelin' that. Rave on yall.


----------



## PawpNLawk

I actually had one of those head tinglers .... very weird stuff but awesome.

About the Strobe FX, me and my group had a total of about 4 pairs or so lol. Pretty kewl for people that dont have a lot of talent as far as dancing goes. Doesnt give you a whole lot of moving room with how big they are. I usually stick to Fotons or Glo-rods. Rav'N Lights were the first real good fotons i bought and i still have them. 

If you wanna be able to give someone the ultimate light show then learn how to dance. Thats the only real way to do it.


----------



## servoisgod

Ok, this is for all the guys out there. This may not be for everyone, but if you are pretty comfortable with the people you are around, it RULES!

We were rolling pretty good on some monkeys and our friend was giving a light show to me and my wife as we were sitting on the couch. Well we were both feeling pretty good and the lights were tracing and everything and my wife started to jack me off under the covers. So I wispered and ask her if she would give me a blow job. After a few minutes of "No, he's watching us" and stuff, she started to blow me. 

This is something that I recommend HIGHLY!

There is nothing better than getting a blow job while watching a light show. This may be pretty sad, but I was offering my wife to our friend that was giving the light show because it felt so good that I wanted everyone to experiance it.

Roll on everyone.


----------



## flashbit320

servoisgod said:
			
		

> *Ok, this is for all the guys out there. This may not be for everyone, but if you are pretty comfortable with the people you are around, it RULES!
> 
> We were rolling pretty good on some monkeys and our friend was giving a light show to me and my wife as we were sitting on the couch. Well we were both feeling pretty good and the lights were tracing and everything and my wife started to jack me off under the covers. So I wispered and ask her if she would give me a blow job. After a few minutes of "No, he's watching us" and stuff, she started to blow me.
> 
> This is something that I recommend HIGHLY!
> 
> There is nothing better than getting a blow job while watching a light show. This may be pretty sad, but I was offering my wife to our friend that was giving the light show because it felt so good that I wanted everyone to experiance it.
> 
> Roll on everyone. *



getting dome while rolling is a must, if you can get it up and keep it up.


----------



## PawpNLawk

it definitely is fun but i recommend you dont do it around other people cause u wouldnt want them to be uncomfortable and ruin their roll


----------



## servoisgod

Yeah, our friend was totally cool with it. That's why I said to be sure that the people you are around are cool with it before you do it.


----------



## PawpNLawk

oh i know thats what you said. i was just reiterating the statement to make sure the friend was absolutely kewl with it


----------



## Smooth_Roller

ok forget about all the vicks, glowsticks,music,and "blowing up" tricks.....tonite i went for a walk while i was rolling and sat on the bank of this pond thats in my neighborhood and being surrounded by all the tall grass and sittin in the sand/dirt/grass by myself was the most relaxing and peaceful thing i've ever done in my life....people worry to much about trying to roll balls and what not and dont sit down and take in the high for all its worth....so next time you roll by yourself or with friends jus go for a walk and sit out on the bank of some body of water underneath all the stars and just LIVE.


----------



## PawpNLawk

i actually did one time. but i wasnt by myself persay. it was at an outdoor campin party. really good pills. and i just sat outside on a hill with my girlfriend, enjoyed her company and looked at the stars. didnt get a lightshow, use vicks, didnt even have any kind of massage or any blow up trick. just enjoyed the view. good times. too bad it got busted my FBI and ATF about 2 or 3 hours later lol.


----------



## Tranced

Er, just dance to some good music with your mates. Do loads of poppers and roll up a joint. Works for me.


----------



## yimmy12

yeah going outside at night is awesome when rolling


----------



## serenade

May sound stupid but: Arm Wrestle. Do it with a fellow roller and then try it against a sober peron. You'd be surprised with the results


----------



## pass_the_vicks

2 people crouch down, one has a vicks stick in there mouth so they can blow it in the other persons mouth. The person whos gonna get blown huffs air in and out as hard as they can till they cant anymore. Then they take in as much as they can and let it all out till they feel like there gonna pass out( both of you are still crouching), right here I like to get a sea breeze cause it just feels so damn good,  after you let all your air out the other person puts the end of the vicks in your mouth and blows (slowely but not to slow) and you suck in all that you can (slowly but not to slow) while crouching. Before you get to the point where you cant take any more both of you  slowly stand up( I usually give a thumbs up to this point) when your almost all the way up(take in the vicks as long as you can, evan goin up)  the person who was blowing the vicks in your mouth goes around to your backside(quickly), wraps there arms around you just below your upper chest (person getting this should put hands on there crotch and not on side, helps you and person squezin)  and sqeezes your body while you let all the air out and he shakes you  back and forth in the air for a good duration of time. Then SLOWELY place them on the ground, if you can on there back or face and they will "sink"  into the floor. My friend did this to me at a rave and I sunk all the way to the basement(and I was on my side), I went so deep into the basement that the music and there voices were a 100 miles away from me and I was pretty close to the speaker. When I woke up my bud was sittin right nxt, which says how far you go down cause he was talkin the whole time I was on the floor.  This is a dangerous trick if you do it right  (cuts off air to the brain) or wrong (you can crush someones chest, xpecially smallgirls)but it is tons of fun. Also you have to be careful if you're the person squeezein the other person as not to squeeze to hard cause that could hurt them alot, it might take a couple times to figure it out, but its well worth it in the end.
Be Safe, Be Smart and Happy Rollin


----------



## sweetgurl

What's really awesome, though I don't suggest trying cause it's dangerous is you get on the roof of the car the person driving rolls down both windows and you hold on to the sides and they drive bout 60 mph down the highway I tried this on an abandoned road though..totally awesome feels like your fuckin flyin!!!


----------



## djkleen408

The above trick is pretty much the last time you are going to roll ever again...  basically GAME OVER.


----------



## pass_the_vicks

sweetgurl said:
			
		

> *What's really awesome, though I don't suggest trying cause it's dangerous is you get on the roof of the car the person driving rolls down both windows and you hold on to the sides and they drive bout 60 mph down the highway I tried this on an abandoned road though..totally awesome feels like your fuckin flyin!!! *


The best is to do this with a car that has a sun roof and let your legs dangle off the back that is fuckin emazing


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

I didnt read all 30 or so pages of this thread but I am new to E ( rolled about 8 times moderately)
At a party a friend told me to lay on my stomache face down and he held my arms to where im kinda hanging.
While I was hanging he let my arms down to the floor very very slowly until my arms are on the floor.
This trick hit my mind a little too hard.I could not even get up off the floor.I didnt even want to get up off the floor. lol
It makes you feel like you are falling form a building or something.
very nice trick.
Im sure this next one was probrably posted somewhere.
I was told to put a lil vix in the very corners of both eyes.
I was told to inhale vix through an inhaler until i could not inhale anymore and then hold my breath there.
While hold my breath I was told to kinda pull my eye lids up so the vix vapor could be blown into the very bottom of my eyes.
Then I was told to exhale very slowly.
That blow up was so intense I started to see everything in about 5-6 sections(kinda like spider vision.)
I just stood there with my mouth wide open and not about to move for about 10 seconds, and when I could move I had to use a wall for support.
These two blow ups felt better than any emotional experience I have every had...


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

A few more roll tricks i have experienced in the few times I have rolled are.

1. I have had a girl rub my temples, the side of my face,then behind my ears, and then to the back of my neck, and finally messageing my shoulders.
When i started to blow up off of that she then with her fingers stroked the top and sides of my head......a few seconds later I felt as if I was accending to the clouds.
2. I didnt think I would blow up off of this but I got a foot message while rolling that made my eyes roll back into my face lol.
3. When I thought I was comeing down a friend told me to get up real fast without thinking and walk as fast as possible to the front door (about 20 feet or so).......Well I made it to the door but by that time I was hit by the pill so hard I could'nt walk without leaning against the wall.
4. After being kinda of hot and sweaty I rode a miniature motorcyle in the cool night breeze at full speed (about 20mph or so) just up and down the street. The air hitting my face and exposed skin gave me a lil too intense of a feeling.....(apperently more intense than I could handle.)   
5. After sitting down for a while, inhale vix as deeply as possible from a inhaler until you cant inhale anymore and hold your breath..Stand up quickly and try to stretch your back until you cant anymore(((but be warned it is best to be standing with your back to a wall or just something you can lean on)))
I tried this with my back against a door and within about 5 or 10 seconds or so I was on the floor with my mind so totally blown to where my vision got so blurry I couldnt make out my hand infront of my face!!!! (one the best for me so far)
6. Lay on your carpet with no shirt on and push your body very slowly across the carpet....nothing short of amazeing......
7. Dance to the point to where you are drenched in sweat ( but still hydrated ) and the spring cold water in your face and stand in front of a fan or a big ac vent. :D 
8. Last but definitly not least...Have someone give you are really tight hug and have them rub thier fists down the middle of your back.Have the person rub hard but very very slow. works wonders....


----------



## gertieok

for real...if i go to one more glow stick ecstasy party...i'm going to puke.


----------



## XxmissionBeThYxX

-== KantCMe ==- said:
			
		

> *Additions to that PHAT list:
> 1)Airplane's - Believe Me....It'll be worth it!!
> (REQ. 3 people, min. 2 and good music [I perfer Todd Terry or something with a good trance beat], the person giving the "Airplane" should be strong enough to perform this.)
> First Two canidates stand back to back, and then interlock arms.
> The person giving the "Airplane" slowly begins to lean forward, causing the other person to raise off the ground (the sensation is phenomenal).
> At this point the 3rd person, if there is one, grabs the feet of the person recieving the "Airplane" keeping them from touching the ground.
> The person ginving the "Airplane" and the person holding thier feet should try things like boucing, raising yourself up and down, shaking, standing staight up (dont let thier feet touch the gound-BTW), turning side to side to the music so the person recieving the "Airplane" gets a sureall flight.
> To the person recieving the "Airplane":
> Trust the person you get it from, and make sure to just relax, close your eyes, and imagine anything you want. (I like to  imagine space, or flying through clouds).
> 2) E-Hugs - Next to Come In A Future Message...
> ----PLUR Baltimore/DC Area!
> --ENGAGE Nov 27,1999 Sponsored By Ultraworld
> ------------------
> --==) KantCMe (==--
> [This message has been edited by -== KantCMe ==- (edited 10 November 1999).] *


we call that a cloud 9 but i've never used a third person..hmmmm


----------



## Tekid

We went out and found and old Teddy Ruxpin with the original tapes and it's one of the best things we've ever done rolling. DDR is also pretty great too, but you won't do too good at the game (you'll get pretty distracted by the lights and colors on the screen)


----------



## therastamonsays

ive got a good rolling trick... smoke lots of crack


----------



## ChewableTabs

PawpNLawk said:
			
		

> *it definitely is fun but i recommend you dont do it around other people cause u wouldnt want them to be uncomfortable and ruin their roll  *


I am with you on this one, becuase while you are rolling "most" people wouldnt tell you it makes them uncomfy because they dont want to mess up any1 elses roll.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

I applaud anyone who can "live" in the moment and leave it there when its gone


----------



## candyflippin2am

BeanQueen said:
			
		

> *------------------
> "The spice extends life; the spice expands conciousness;the spice is vital to space travel" *



Astral Pojection is da shit!!!!


----------



## ghostrider

very simple, very good!

look up at the sky/celing (it works best if you have stars or a halogen light or something bright above you) and spin around as fast as you can AT LEAST 5 times! (make sure you keep looking up)

this absolutely fucks you up and if you're coming down can cause you to peak again! it's a classic of ours.

only problem is you look stupid doing it in a club, so just lock yourself in a cubicle and do it....

let me know how it goes


----------



## snowman2k

wouldnt it be easier to list these tricks? i cant see any1 realistically plowing through all 30 pages


----------



## maniia

one simple thing - drink a cup of peppermint tea. NOT BLACK TEA!! herbal tea is the best, and peppermint rocks cos its minty. just be careful not to drink it while its hot


----------



## r0llinqo0diiesz

dayum im tryinq to ``quit`` rollin cuz i do it so dayum much, but readinq all of these makes me want to eat a few beans =] ... id post a few of my ``tricks`` but it seems my favs are all posted ;; top two :: 1] havinq someone blow a vix inhaler on you while 2 other people massaqe your temples and body ... 2] sittinq in a chill place [not necessarily by yourself, but try to be quiet] and just starinq up at the stars and just takinq on the ``environment`` ;; these 2 tricks qive you very different feelinqs, obviously, but both are very intense and are amazinq =] ... have fun


----------



## EBeanRaver

-== KantCMe ==- said:
			
		

> *Additions to that PHAT list:
> 1)Airplane's - Believe Me....It'll be worth it!!
> (REQ. 3 people, min. 2 and good music [I perfer Todd Terry or something with a good trance beat], the person giving the "Airplane" should be strong enough to perform this.)
> First Two canidates stand back to back, and then interlock arms.
> The person giving the "Airplane" slowly begins to lean forward, causing the other person to raise off the ground (the sensation is phenomenal).
> At this point the 3rd person, if there is one, grabs the feet of the person recieving the "Airplane" keeping them from touching the ground.
> The person ginving the "Airplane" and the person holding thier feet should try things like boucing, raising yourself up and down, shaking, standing staight up (dont let thier feet touch the gound-BTW), turning side to side to the music so the person recieving the "Airplane" gets a sureall flight.
> To the person recieving the "Airplane":
> Trust the person you get it from, and make sure to just relax, close your eyes, and imagine anything you want. (I like to  imagine space, or flying through clouds).
> 2) E-Hugs - Next to Come In A Future Message...
> ----PLUR Baltimore/DC Area!
> --ENGAGE Nov 27,1999 Sponsored By Ultraworld
> ------------------
> --==) KantCMe (==--
> [This message has been edited by -== KantCMe ==- (edited 10 November 1999).] *



to add to ur airplane have sum1 whos not lifting rave infront of the persons face who is being lifted also put a vicks inhaler in there nose............after u let the person being lifted go they will fall so have sum1 watching to catch them


----------



## gher

Write on people's retinas. Get one of those LED keyring torches and have someone look directly at you, ignoring the light. Draw what you want with the light as though their face was a chalkboard and have them close their eyes. Then they tell you what they see. With any hope they'll tell you what you drew.

It not only works when they're on E but also on acid! Probably does untold damage to their eyes though.


----------



## 4k4r3

*The Ultimate!!!*

Watch Jam, a bbc comedy series (on DVD), i swear this will blow your mind. Ive actually got tears in my eyes thinking back! http://www.jamcredits.com/


----------



## BlueHorizon316

*Playgrounds*

I already said this in another post and i'm not sure if anyone else has said it already, but here it goes anyway.  

If your rolling with a group of friends, Go to a public kid's playground that is in your town.  playing on a playground rolling with friends is great.  Go to one that has a Merry-go-round and get a couple of strong guys to turn it really fast.  Just make sure you sit on it in a place where you won't go flying off if you start to blow up hard, cause chances are you will be feeling pretty good.  Also being pushed really high on the swings is a good blow up.  Just make sure you don't take any pills with you in case a cop sees you, they might be a little suspicious of why a group of young ADULTS are playing on playground at 2 in the morning.  They can't do anything if you don't have anything on you.


----------



## 420Rollaid

I have found that if you take the Vick's vapor inhaler, and run a lit flame underneath the main shaft of it, it significantly increases the potency of the menthol vapors inside the inhaler.  I'm not sure what causes it to do so, but I found this out at a rave one night from a complete stranger and it's a way to make blowing up with Vick's even better, especially if you're blowing it into a fellow roller's eye...  Happy rollin' y'all!


----------



## BlueHorizon316

YEAH running a lighter at the base of a vicks inhaler DOES inhance the effect. BUT be careful because i have done this many times and a few times from running the lighter on it, it caused the stuff in it to liquify and go into the eyes of the person i was blowing it into. SO just be careful when you do it to not do it too much that it liquifies, cuz that stuff stings when it goes into your eyes.  even though you dont notice it much when your rollin, but you notice it in the morning.


----------



## Frodo

I know that aresol cans have a higher air pressure when they are warm and a lower air pressure when there cold. So maybe the gas inside is expanding and creating a higher pressure with more menthol volume per spray maybe?

/me ends rambling


----------



## XMonsooNX

*STILL GOING?*

holy mother of god, this shit is still going?  i hope ive contributed to some hella good times.. I know im always a great party favor    AHHHH the inner joy of making one feel like they have never felt before...


----------



## haylz*

*pop rocks???!*

pop rocks!
that has got to be the worst thing i have ever done while rolling! 
it just filled my mouth and i felt like i couldent get it out, it was just this horrible synthetic stuff taking my mouth over! never ever gonna do that again!


----------



## unicorngoddess

Thanks for letting me know.  The past couple of weeks I've been looking for Pop Rocks because someone said they are really cool to eat when rolling.  I'll take your word for it though because Pop Rocks can have a very sour kind of taste and I've already learned that sour things while I'm rolling is a horrible idea for me.  I can't stand it.  Someone gave me this Nerds Rope...it looked interesting, but I thought it was going to kill me after I put that horrid thing in my mouth!


----------



## rollin_lex

pacifiers from the freezer :D


----------



## ROLLerskater954

put a strobe light in the bathroom, when the person runs the water to wash their hands the water flowing will have them stuck for a good while


----------



## haylz*

also if u r in someone house or in a street or something (???) find a cat and hug it...you may freak the cat out but it feels sooo good!


----------



## ROLLerskater954

.......the other night my boy told me about how back in the days at those old-school raves with the candykids they would have these little teddy-bear like plush toys that worked with batteries and would sorta vibrate and they would smear them with i believe Vicks Vaporub and they just hug onto them, lol.


----------



## BlueHorizon316

*TRAINS*

My friend lived in an apartment building right in front of a train track.  ONE NIGHT me and about 20 of our friends were rollin together at our friends apartment and we heard the train blowing its horn coming down the track. We decided to go out to the track.  We all stood about a few feet from the track where the train went by. AND when the train went by the vibrations, wind, and rush from it going by a few feet from us, sent us all into a major blow up.  I still remember looking around me and everyone was laying on the ground blowing up after the train had finished passing by. I highly recommend this if you live near a train track that is used frequently. BUT make sure you stand far enough away from harm's way.


----------



## OldSkool78

haylz* said:
			
		

> *also if u r in someone house or in a street or something (???) find a cat and hug it...you may freak the cat out but it feels sooo good!  *



I have soooo many pics of my hubby getting some kitty love. I think our cats know it's coming and they actually lay all over us, which is something they don't normally do. Kitty love does feel wonderful


----------



## ROLLerskater954

ohhhhhhhh........u mean KITTY love, sorry


----------



## ImpossibleDreamer

This one may not be the easiest to duplicate, but here goes anyway...

One of my best memories came from the first time I rolled and this guy did a light show with a vicks inhaler in his mouth, blowing it into my eyes and mouth...pretty normal....while doing the glow sticks he would keep his head back and it would go out of focus and then he would lean in and blow the inhaler on beat with the music with his eyes wide open....all of this pretty typical, but the thing that was awesome about it was his eyes....he had these insanely intense, light blue eyes....there was just something about them that mesmerized me and I just got lost in them while he was doing this....it was crazy...never had a better light show.
-*Z*


----------



## princessleia

^hehe... freak hasn't given you a light show yet. just wait...


----------



## Trance Addict Htx

damn i wish some of yall were in houston so i could roll with yall!!!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

slip and slide anyone???

I'm in Austin Trance,  bring some candy down here and we can roll 8) %)


----------



## BuddhaSmokedPot

hey trance, im in houston!! northwest side! 

roll tricks that never fail... vicks vapor rub under your eyes.. carmex on ur lips.. frozen pacifiers as said before.. lol hells yes always works


----------



## lovehatekill1

who is this freak that evreyones is always talking about i know is that he has a bag full of light he kicks ass and he is at all the raves , my girlfreind said that hes the best and know i see that you all are talking about him on here so that must mean something.


----------



## Red Koi

My favourite is to just sit all my mates down in the one place like a long bench or the corner of a room and just snuggle in as close as you can get, being surrounded by everyone.. it feels insane


----------



## BehavyuR

Get someone you're comfortable enough with to be touching lips, but not necessarily kissing.  Pick someone to be the inhaler, and someone to be the exhaler.  Sit facing each other with legs wrapped around one another, and then open your mouths and make a seal with your two sets of lips.  Each person taps three times on the other's back, and then they simultaneously inhale and exhale, according to their role.  Feels really crazy having all the air sucked out of one's lungs. :D


----------



## Frodo

Ok heres one i invented on the w/e (might be something similar around). I made my mate lay on the floor while i put 2 speakers flush to his head and cranked a tool song (the one where he goes "learn to swim") make sure there eyes are closed too.

Then i massaged his head and temples with my finger tips with a bit of pressure and cupped my hands over his ears (not in a ear splitting way). All in time with the music. 

Now i wasnt expecting that much to happen but my mate tripped the fuck out! when the song was done we had to stand him up while he came back to us. He stood there for about 5 minutes not even noticing we where there and he started crying.

I started freaking until he started talking again saying they where tears of joy cause it was so damn intense!

Wish i could trip out like that 


Wouldnt mind hearing other peoples experiances after this method and there favourite trippy songs...


----------



## buttheaduk

.


----------



## Mike DMA

tip of the day : " shut the fuck up" 

( dont take it personally , no one )

lur


----------



## buttheaduk

.


----------



## DarkPoet

I'll admit I havnt read the whole thread so if someones allready said this ignore me.

Taking the whole vicks idea a little further, if you can get your hands on *Tiger balm*, it's a step up.

On the back of your neck or _very_ carefully, a little under your eyes, you can do most other things with it that you would do with vicks but it is much more intense


----------



## DarkPoet

Oh, and I used to know a girl who chewed(without blood) on her wrists, occasionally other peoples too, guess it's that intense nerve stimulation thang


----------



## AznHangukBoi

Frodo said:
			
		

> *Ok heres one i invented on the w/e (might be something similar around). I made my mate lay on the floor while i put 2 speakers flush to his head and cranked a tool song (the one where he goes "learn to swim") make sure there eyes are closed too.
> 
> Then i massaged his head and temples with my finger tips with a bit of pressure and cupped my hands over his ears (not in a ear splitting way). All in time with the music.
> 
> Now i wasnt expecting that much to happen but my mate tripped the fuck out! when the song was done we had to stand him up while he came back to us. He stood there for about 5 minutes not even noticing we where there and he started crying.
> 
> I started freaking until he started talking again saying they where tears of joy cause it was so damn intense!
> 
> Wish i could trip out like that
> 
> 
> Wouldnt mind hearing other peoples experiances after this method and there favourite trippy songs... *



LOL 'tears of joy' now thats funny stuff.. i never cried on e, but i wonder how it would feel to do so?


----------



## xcidium

if there's a groug of poeple rolling, make a human pyramid. obvisouly not too big or someone will get hurt.

or get dressed up and get a video camera, and go around and interview random people with random questions. you get some really really great footage, and answers.


----------



## clarkent

ALRIGHT HERE IS ONE FOR YOU GUYS... I REALLY DON'T KNOW IF IT'S BEEN SAID OR NOT BUT HERE YA GO..

HAVE SOMEONE SIT FACING YOU ...  TAKE YOUR NAILS (LIGHTLY) AND OUTLINE THERE FACE..  SLOWLY!!!  IF THEY ARE SWEATY THIS IS VERY FUN.  NOW TAKE YOUR HANDS AND PUT THEM ON THE SIDES OF THEIR HEAD, START BY PUSHING IN SLIGHTLY AND PULLING YOUR HANDS TOWARD YOU.  PULL UNTIL YOUR HANDS COME ACROSS THEIR FACE AND MEET AT THERE NOSE. CONTINUE TO PULL UNTIL THEY ARE OFF THEIR FACE.  

IT FEELS LIKE SOMEONE JUST PEELED THEIR FACE OFF THEIR HEAD....


ABOUT 10-25 SECONDS LATER THEY SMILE....


----------



## PGTips

^Turn the caps off in future please.


----------



## [S]alvatore

Not sure if it's the same in the U.S, or any other part of the world for that matter (I live in Australia), I wanted to try going to Darkzone while on x. Just to see what the atmosphere would seem like.


----------



## crappybones

whast the darkzone?


----------



## Frodo

^^ darkzone is one of those laser games where you run around in a place shooting each other. Usually with lots of UV lights everywhere.


We where thinking of trying this out shortly too. I live in perth btw


----------



## [S]alvatore

Yeah, next weekend me & about 40 mates are going to do one of those 12-7 sessions, I just wanna see if were too busy hugging each other to be shooting. Will be good


----------



## 614junglist

nice!!


----------



## kill*yourself

AznHangukBoi said:
			
		

> *LOL 'tears of joy' now thats funny stuff.. i never cried on e, but i wonder how it would feel to do so? *



i have... on my first roll.. not like bawling or anything, just a couple of tears.. it felt kinda cool actually.. i can't really describe it.. and it was after i'd had the vicks inhaler blown at my face.. well, not directly after, but a little while after.. that might have had something to do with the way it felt or it might not have.. don't really know..


----------



## Shaman486

DarkPoet said:
			
		

> *I'll admit I havnt read the whole thread so if someones allready said this ignore me.
> 
> Taking the whole vicks idea a little further, if you can get your hands on Tiger balm, it's a step up.
> 
> On the back of your neck or very carefully, a little under your eyes, you can do most other things with it that you would do with vicks but it is much more intense  *



OMG Yes!! I love this stuff while rolling. I like the *Tiger Balm White*, since it is the strongest concentration.

Note of Warning: Do *not* get this stuff anywhere near your genitals or eyes. I don't care how hard you are rolling, you will regret it if you do.


----------



## ROLLerskater954

*metal slinky trick*

I GOT A NEW TRICK !!!!!!!!!

my friend in orlando picked this up at some nor-cal rave. you need a METAL slinky. you stand up and either cup your hands over ur ears or plug a finger into each ear, just enough to block out most noise, the have someone else hold the slinky in the front of your face, and you bite firmly on the very top ring while the other person lets the rest of the slinky fall to the floor, while its sort of dancing around on its own , the other person can shake it around with both hands, beat it like a drum and just generally play it like an instrument, TO YOU IT WILL SOUND LIKE SOME WEIRDED OUT SPACE SOUNDS - REAL TRIPPY , EVERYONE SAID IT FELT LIKE BEING IN SPACE AND HEARING WEIRD NOISES.


----------



## Xque

Shaman486 said:
			
		

> *OMG Yes!! I love this stuff while rolling. I like the Tiger Balm White, since it is the strongest concentration.
> 
> Note of Warning: Do not get this stuff anywhere near your genitals or eyes. I don't care how hard you are rolling, you will regret it if you do. *



I think this counts for Vicks too. My ex-gf heard that it was pleasant for a guy when the girls gives him a BJ with vicks in her mouth.   Hurt like hell.

Well, back on topic, not very original I guess, maybe its essential, I don't know. I rarely do MDMA. Anyway, have a blanket or quilt nearby. Especially in the wintertime.


----------



## ROLLerskater954

^^^WTF ?????? vicks in her mouth EWWWW


----------



## bassboi72

^^ I remember I used to eat it when I was little


----------



## ROLLerskater954

bassboi72 said:
			
		

> *^^ I remember I used to eat it when I was little  *




you mean you used to chew it and then swallow it ? WHY ?!?!?!


----------



## Frodo

^^ kids are freaks?


----------



## ROLLerskater954

i guess, but even kids have taste buds i just can't imagine this under any circumstances, its not like the vicks was bubble-gum flavored or something, lol


----------



## AlexTheBum

LOL


----------



## bassboi72

I do not remember at all what it tasted like...

All I remember is that I used to just sit there at my grandma's and watch TV, eating it.

Come to think of it, I'm laughing my ass off about it

Lets see, what's a roll trick that hasn't been mentioned here. AH!!1

Ok, have someone that's rolling pretty hard, person number 1, lie down on their back, and have another person, person number 2, get on the side of them by their face, but don't make contact with them...

Have person number 2 have 2 pieces of toilet paper squares, one in each hand, and use the edges to kind of "saw" off their face... but don't do it too hard, do it lightly...

the whole time while doing this, tell them things like, "You feel it coming off?" or "Does it hurt?"... just something like that...

Kind of like, trace the sides of their face, go down the middle with both of them together, etc... have them do this for about 20 seconds or so. Now, take both pieces, and then run it long ways accross their face, and then tell them, "I just took your face"

They'll smile, and, maybe do something like me and fuss at person number 1 to give them their face back.

Good times


----------



## ROLLerskater954

yeah i've heard other variations of the saw but doing it with 2 pieces of toilet papers sounds interesting, i wonder if you'll succeed in mucking up some sweat off their face in the process, lol

i've heard its good to do it with some sort of a face mask girls use course you need a willing participant but the up side is you really do 'peel' off the face and they feel it


----------



## modify

HOLY SHITTTTTT !!!!!
Ok im sorry, but this is some freaky shit...
Remember in The Craft, where they r witches... and one girl lies her back on the floor... the rest of them put one finger each under the person.... (3-4 ppl must be on equal side of the person on the floor) anywayzzz... the other hand goes in the centre of the body..

So say 3 ppl... all use their right finger under the person on the floor... and then put their left hands... on the stomach of the person on the floor.... NOWWW !!!!!

START TO LIFT... SLOWLY... AND THE PERSON WILL BE AS LIGHT AS A FEATHER... NO JOKE... PLZ TRY !


----------



## bassboi72

I hope the person is on their stomach 

Seriously though, I doubt only 3 people on one person would work


----------



## heathergirl87

you'd hope theyd be on their stomach! LOL thas some funny shit


----------



## bassboi72

meaning, 3 people with their hands on the person's stomach should be enough to lift them


----------



## geishaa

Take a little note pad and a pen with you, get everyone you talk to to write in it draw in it ect. i did this and ened up with two awesome poems, lots of lovely letters to myself, and this one guys ran away with my book for about 15mins and when he came back he had written me out a 5 page rap. Honestly it is so fun. Also a little tub of play doh works wonders, feels great.


----------



## ROLLerskater954

^  i like that idea


----------



## $n0w

What ever happened to gettin a BJ while on E? and the trick is the 1 down by ur cock


w00t 300th post!


----------



## resistor25

not much of a trick but my bed is the best thing in the world all who lay on can never get off.   Satin sheets, Satin and Silk pillow cases (soon to have velvet too), and a mink blanket. :D


----------



## mav-_-

u all forgot having sex is also fun on rolls..


----------



## hdang

the notpad and pen trick is a winner. ive done it before too. just got mystery people to draw stuff in it, its cool. and i gave it to the djs to sign, and they wrote weird shit. like 'fucking rock as much as u fucking can' and one time the dj must have been right off cuz the writing was so shit, no letters just scribble. 
great to read the day after


----------



## ROLLerskater954

i wonder if fingerpaints would be too messy


----------



## Byrnn Grass

whats up im new here.


Try doing the inward om breath. I do not know much about it, except that it supposedly takes years to develop. While rolling however, you will be able to do it easily. Doing on and off for the duration of your roll will keep you peaking for many more hours than you should be. Its amazing!


----------



## KISS

hey all..

the roll trick where you massage ppls head while they are peaking, well, i did this to about 3 people and each of them said ti was fkn awesome! I think i've developed a talent


----------



## bleep

Frodo said:
			
		

> *^^ darkzone is one of those laser games where you run around in a place shooting each other. Usually with lots of UV lights everywhere.*



I played a virtual reality shooting game last night. You control a gun turret, and have to shoot down planes. It was crazy, as soon as I started playing it everyone else wanted a go  


My favourite game to play when at a club on pills? If you see anyone who is not smiling, walk up to them, tell them to smile, and walk away. It can completely change some people's moods.


----------



## Shaman486

KISS said:
			
		

> *hey all..
> 
> the roll trick where you massage ppls head while they are peaking, well, i did this to about 3 people and each of them said ti was fkn awesome! I think i've developed a talent  *



I do something similar to this. I have posted it before, but for those that don't what to go searching for it...

I can vibrate my hands at a high rate of speed, it's something I've discovered that few can do. I place one on each side of a persons head and send the vibrations into them. Some people say it feels like their face is sliding off. I've even had some people slide right out of the chair they were sitting on to the floor. I call it a Head Shaker, but sometimes refer to it as a Neuro-Quake. The latter some don't understand.


----------



## czechmafia

OK all i have to say is Bubbalicious its like a fruit orgasm......


----------



## mTowncLa55ic

czechmafia said:
			
		

> *OK all i have to say is Bubbalicious its like a fruit orgasm...... *


 Thomas?

Wasn't that your idea..the gum?

Damn fine trip-out on the subway platform.


----------



## Exime5150

*i didnt see this one....?*

have a friend lay on their back on the ground and take off his/her shirt and pull their shorts/pants whatever up their leg as high as they are comfortable with. can do with shirt on but the more skin the better. take a towel(can be dry, wet, cold, hot, whatever) and lay it over that person covering as much of them as possible(must cover thier head). let it sit on them for about 10 seconds or so, then slowly, very slowly(usually slower the better) drag the towel up thier body off of them making sure it stays in contact with as much of thier skin as it can. it works dragging it either way but most prefer dragging it up(so it goes past thier head).  you can also do it with 2 towels and drag each towel the opposite way.(one person stands at thier and and drags thier towel, other at the feet)


----------



## Exime5150

ok sorry im dumb. this should be in the "anyone got any good roll tricks" thread. can a moderator move it please.


----------



## Nagzist

that sounds fun, thanks for the info


----------



## hdang

get a plastic card, ur licence, and hold it in ur front teeth and watch the fucker vibrate. its funny, i love walking around and showing it to people.


----------



## PGTips

Merge with Roll Tricks->


----------



## xUnikAngelx

hi, i'm newbie here
 Well anways i'm a person who loves the smell of vicks or jelly mints when i'm rolling, but simply i hate it on my face. What i do is use some toilet paper tissue about 4 square sheets and wipe some vicks in between or  middle (2 sheets on top and 2 bottom). INHALE THE TISSUE...works great and the sence is stronger, than not having all the mess on your face...

LOVE READING BOUT TRICKS..KEEP IT COMING E-TARDS!!!


----------



## Epik

Good shit Crush, I've had the x-hug done to me a couple of times, and the first was my first time rolling!  My friends called it pass-outs though, because you do, indeed, pass the fuck out lol.

You come back and don't even know how long you've been gone, but your roll is hitting you harder than ever.  X-Hug is a better suited name though haha it works so well guys! If you guys havn't done it yet, wow you've gotta do it next time you roll! ^^ 

HAve fun !


----------



## Zaixon

Haha I figured out a new trick last weekend!
Ok I just happened to be holding a 9v battery cause it went to one of my little toys and thought bout touching it to my tounge.  Normally I hate that feeling like when the battery gives your tounge a shock, but i figured i was rolling might as well see what it feels like.  And WOW haha it was so cool and i had to show this little trick to everyone, having someone else do it to me was even better cause i didnt kno when to expect it.
Ok well yea try touching a 9v Battery to your tounge next time and see how cool it feels.  Haha my new little trick.
(Yea I still hate it when i aint rollin tho)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wog

heeey just like to say i got blowen up for the first time ever last night and it was fucken sick really did make me peak my nuts off after coming back to earth. lolz it started with the vicks cos i only had a lil tub i just started taking a sniff here and there thinking that all the hype about vicks is a load of shit then i took a MASSSSSSSSIVE wiff and that was it the whole tub had to go over my face and up my nose  then i was sitting and watching some crazy visuals and then i could feel the overload and eyes droopy then its a kinda blur from there on for a bit when i came back down to earth i was peakingg soo hard with the vicks and the music pumping after that i went into the shower (ok sounds fucken weird but it felt great to be nekked) then i chilled in there for ages and finally got out and jumped into my silk shirt (best feeling to wear a silk shirt) bit after that i came down wasent that bad for a good dose of mda either. :D


----------



## crappybones

ever considered? shower with ur girl? ahhahahaa i love the water so swimmin is always good, but i hate being alone when im rolling. you could actually feel this sort of "rush" that keeps on going and going when your blown up and its just "WOAHHHHHHHHHHHH~!!"


----------



## xcidium

ok, sounds a little weird.
If your at home with friends, walk out of the room and goto the bathroom, take all your clothes off and put them back on back-to-front. Then walk back out to the room but walk backwards. and try move your arms so it looks right! I did this not that long ago to my mates and they all freaked out and pissed themselves. Works even better if ya got a hat or sunnies as well.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wog

ahahahahha i cant wait to try that ^^^^^^^^ :D


----------



## GoerenZ

its bad enough if your friends have come back in the room as an egyptian pharaoh because they have a white towel on their head, I cant imagine how THAT would kill me


----------



## Staticage

roll your eyes in the back of your head  [maybe this was already said, but damned if i can read this whole thing!)


----------



## GoerenZ

have a big jacket + sweatshirt and whatever on then take off when the peak starts.. so liberating


----------



## micromouse

I learned a couple of new tricks rolling with some friends this weekend. not sure if they've been said yet but whatever..  do this one in a dark field preferably, in Mission to Mars you have someone blow vix in your eyes until they're really teary, then lock arms with one of your friends and have them hoist you onto their back so your both back to back.  you stare at the stars with you feet tucked up in the air swaying back and forth and your friend should move around a lot to really get there muscles working.  when its over you feel all lose and completely relaxed and you friend will get awesome body rushes.  also we though that brushing your teeth with an electric toothbrush would be insane, now i just need to buy one.


----------



## bengalaas

close your eyes, shake your head side to side along with hardcore techno.. u get lost in your own world for hours..


----------



## Ninevah

Maybe someone has already said this... I can't take the time to read all 34 pages right now. 

I've only rolled a few times.. and this happened last time I did.

You stand up straight with your back against the wall and breath really deeply about 10 times while applying pressure to your throat with both of your hands. After the 10th breath apply a bit more pressure and you'll slide down the wall and pass out. When you wake up a few seconds later people are waving glowsticks and dancing in your face and at first you will have no clue where you are at. A party of 6 or 7 seems like a huge one of 200. It's crazy!!!

This is probably a common thing, but I'm only a newbie when it comes to E. It was amazing though.. I'll never forget that.


----------



## Jewfolife16

[spin around...make yourself dizzy....
i swear...its like popping 10 more pills....except its free...haha..
its great trust me...
at a rave i always do it and people all come and ask me what i am doing, and then they try it too...i always get a little spin section going in the corner...
have fun..peace
let me know how you like it]

haha i took this advice, it was awesome i spun around for a good minute when i was rolling on doublestacked orange yin yangs and omg i was out of my mind it was like having a drunk effect while on E but the E effect stays compeltely, the only problem was, while dancing i kept falling over cos i was so dizzy and didnt realise it.


----------



## slyder7

start with ur head down or back n press on ur eyes with both fingers, slowly move ur head from down to back, flow with it  i find pressin on my eyes will give me more of a floaty feeling n ull start swaying


----------



## bobohead

*ROLLIN TRICKS with or without GLOWSTICKS at PARTIES...not some weird shiet*

Im tryin to look for the post that has info on  doin rollin tricks with a glowstick to someone.. or if ppl can post it up here.  Either while giving lightshows or whatever..  .. that looks appropriate to do at parties only please.. So im not talking about  pouring ice all over ur head, run around in circles, hit the walls.. stick the glowstick up ur ass.  Im talkin about trippin shiet to do with glowsticks .. For example:  Have the person close their eye, and u put 1 glowstick at their eyes horizontally.. then with ur other hand u move their head in circular motions.. having them relax.. just moving around and around slowly.. then u do this quick jolt turning their head and blowing their face..  it gives this SHOCK to them like they're relax and all of a sudden this sudden awake feel.. that feels good. if u know what i mean.    Am i makign sense on what im asking for? Im not asking for 4 guys picking up a person and swinging them in the air in a party.. that wouldnt look appropriate.  
So.. any tricks to do at the party?


----------



## Doooofus

*Re: ROLLIN TRICKS with or without GLOWSTICKS at PARTIES...not some weird shiet*



			
				bobohead said:
			
		

> *So im not talking about  pouring ice all over ur head, run around in circles, hit the walls.. stick the glowstick up ur ass. *



Haha, oh come on dude, you just got rid of all the best ones! Seriously though, I'm a big fan of the plain and simple lightshow... but you have to be good at it, don't just wave the glowsticks everywhere, get them going in time with the music, returning to the same place in space at the same place in a riff. Experiment in front of the mirror, you'll be able to tell what looks cool.


----------



## Doooofus

Oh, and check out this thread... there's literally thousands of ideas here:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=71177&r=839


----------



## reg_reagan

Not sure if it's already been mentioned but i could only manage reading 2 of the pg's of the 34, me too slow! hehe. But its awesome to go up to someone that's getting a massage and grabbing both their calf muscles really hard for about 2-3secs. EVERYONE ive done it to turns around and doesn't know what to do with themselves cos its so unexpected and intense :D Also, just pouring water on your head and letting it run off and drip onto your shoulders and neck while just standing there is mean! Can also do this simultaneously while having a big sniff on vicks, even better!
Happy Rolling kiddies! :D


----------



## talented_mr_bong

take two photons and put them on in between your fingers with the lights facing your palms and put your fingers on someone temples and vibrate your hands with the lights right in there face. Its awesome.


----------



## Epik

Umm, Dooofus, isn't that link this exact same thread?


----------



## kooky_swanky

If it's getting towards the end of the night at a club, ask the barmaid for some pieces of lemon, suck on the lemon which is in itself intense and then when you drink your water afterwards it tastes supersweet.


----------



## micromouse

hanging off of poles and rafters is a blast.  swinging back and forth from your arms and then swinging off and jumping to the ground gives you a nice rush.


----------



## Liquid_Nebula

coolest shit ever....
close your eyes,put your arms up about half way,then grip your fingers like you were trying to hold on to something really hard,imagine yourself on a rock wall,grip as hard as you can,then let go and imagine urself falling...its SOOOO dope


----------



## micromouse

lie on a bed with your head hanging off of the edge.  make sure you have a friend to spot you.  hang your legs in the air and then swing all your momentum over your head.  you flip and land on your feet stumbling backwards.  its throws your balance off completely and is wicked fun


----------



## MC Mitzi

I find sticking a knife inside a toaster whilst "rolling" sets me off.


----------



## skatefmj

close eyes, extend hands horizontally and stretch them as far as you poss. can. imagine that they are very long. Have someone encircle your bicep with a firm firm grip and in a smooth motion extend that circle all the way down your arms! feels like your arms are like a million feet long


----------



## joannie_mhm

a burst of a ventolin inhaler on your nipples! its great when you're straight, sooo good rolling!!


----------



## Exime5150

slightly long but worth it. my friend who never blows up as hard as everyone else does got blacked out by this trick. also made it so he couldnt stand on his own.. and it even made him rolling around on the bed "like hes a newbie again"... ok so here goes.. you will love it


requires 1 friend to be blown up and one friend doing the trick(friend doing the trick needs to be able to hold the friends weight fairly easily)

grab the friend being blown up by the armpits and tell him to jump. when he does you hold him up for about 1 second, then let him down and say jump again. again hold him up for about a second and then one more jump. this time hold him there for about 20-30 seconds then *without putting him down again* and throw him onto a big bed... they may blackout on you at any time during this in which cause you can either put them on the bed or throw them onto it..


----------



## monstercan-D

^^^ It doesn't quite cut it for those of us above the 250 lb threshold.  I guess I would have to be the lifter rather than the liftee.  More that happy to oblige.  Nothing beats seeing someone new to E getting off.  Reminds me of my early years.


----------



## ace_one

Walk around in a snowy landscape with maybe some water dripping from the trees...did this during my first roll!

There was no end of things to look and hear...


Most amazing experience I´v ever had rolling...


----------



## slinkboy

ok. so I have read almost all of these, yeah, I am bored.. 
I have yet to see this one... 
have a fan, facing up and away from you.. have a strobe light, facing the same way a fan is. and start blowing bubbles... lots of them, if you can have two people blowing bubbles, even better... have friends sit across the room. (don't look into the strobe) the bubbles move so weird, look so amazing, and when they pop, the air is filled with little glitter... BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## kimchi29

^^ i have to try that i bet that would be frigging AMAZING!!


----------



## whatsinsideofme

my three favorite things to do while rolling are: 
1- hyperventilate with a plastic or paper bag(do it while spinning in circles or while just sittin down, gets ya rushin pretty good)
2-only ever did it once at a house party but , my buddy has a little room in his basement with a card board door, we call it the crack room ahah, well me and my other friend went down there and we cracked glowsticks and shook the glow all over the walls and ceiling and turned on the black lite and spun it circles, between the light, the glow dots and the spinning, it felt like we were morphing into space, it was pretty insane suggest you do that
3- THE NUMER ONE THING TO DO WHILE ON ECSTASY (if you can do it) BACKFLIPS!! for sure they are crazyyyyyy 
(this isnt anything too cool, but if you can get the song, As the rush comes by motorcycle i suggest you do, it makes me feel all tingly ehehe


----------



## TheEndlessWaltz

Ya know what is really fun to do?  Play Truth or Dare...or spin the bottle.  It is actually more fun if you play by the rule of "whoever it lands on you MUST kiss"

If you  get someone of the same sex (or opposite if you are gay) and do it while rolling  and while playing the game and someone makes a duragatory remark about it....kick them square in the nuts.


Also, this really isn't a roll trick, so much as keeping one of the most important roll tricks lasting through out the night.  That would of course deal with Glowsticks.  Have you ever had a problem with glowsticks becoming dim?  Are you sick of having to buy MANY glowsticks?  Never fear, just pop them into a microwave for 4 seconds and they come out brighter than ever.  DO NOT MICROWAVE FOR LONGER THAN 4 SECONDS.  The glowsticks will get really hot, and a friend of mine said he did it for longer and it blew up the glow stick, probably due to rapidly expanding chemicles in a confined space!

Happy Sticking!


----------



## Jaws1477

One of the craziest things to do on E actually happened to my friend by accident last weekend.... 
I was smoking a cigarette and he was looking up at the moon and walking in the grass when all of the sprinklers came on at that exact point all around him.  He literally fell on the ground and started convulsing.  That had to have been the most amazing feeling that could ever happen, water spraying you from all sides unexpectedly.


----------



## drgreenthumb00

probably been said already. but here it goes...

Works best with music playing and complete darkness. Find an open area next to a big bed.  Grab hands with someone and spin as fast as you can until you can't spin any longer. One person let the other person go and kind of shove them onto the bed.  I gaurantee the person on the bed with black out and feel like a million bucks when they get up off the bed. The person who was spinning still benefits from this because they blow up to due to the spinning.


----------



## ROLLerskater954

TheEndlessWaltz said:
			
		

> *Are you sick of having to buy MANY glowsticks?  Never fear, just pop them into a microwave for 4 seconds and they come out brighter than ever.  DO NOT MICROWAVE FOR LONGER THAN 4 SECONDS.   *



cool ima try that next time with my stix


----------



## skatefmj

I personally put them in for like 15 sec, they prettty warm but you can watch it happen, so whenever your happy w/ what you see then just stop and bl;ow the fuck up


----------



## Jaws1477

One good thing do while on e is to get next to the freezer, take about 5-10 really deep breaths while bending over, fully exhale on the last breath then stand up, open the freezer, stick your head in and take a really really deep breath.... its amazing... have a friend rub you down with ice while this is happening.


----------



## mdmajunkie

-Take some type of mirrior big enough to see your head and whole upper body.  

-Lay on the floor

-Place blinky lights & glowsticks around face and chest

-Move the mirrior around to the beat so that the person can see the reflection.

-If done right you should blow the fuck up!   

____________________________________________________

**Put dull glowsticks in a microwave for about 10 secs.  This will instantly relight and glowstick and make them blingin.


----------



## darrenK

suck bongs when u r winged


----------



## Possibly-Jamie?

*yeah*

i like it a lot


----------



## ROLLerskater954

i tried the glowsticks trick and although they did start glowing again it seemed it didn't last for too long.


----------



## Smooth_Roller

found a new trick tonight while on the radical blue superman's.
but anyway to the trick,just put on a good ole pair of socks and go into your kitchen or somewhere with a lenolium(sp?)type floor. then just start doin pushups lettin your feet slide all the way out so your body stretches all the way out but just do as many pushups as you like in this manner fast or slow it was just fun for me and a buddy of mine so i thought i'd share. sorry for any grammer errors but its 730 in the morning and we ate the tabs lastnite. but now im off. no worries


----------



## billbong

just get wit ur gf or lady friend or fuck-buddy just loud music have vicks vapour rub exchange massage + cuddle.   gud times


----------



## Jaws1477

-pour a glass of ice water on the carpet and rub your face in it

-pick someone up by their legs and twirl them around as fast as you can, blows up both people.


----------



## rollersk8er

man, you guys forgot the best thing in the world. get your bestest (also pinging) friends in the world, 2 or 3, and lie all cosy together at the beach looking at the moon and whatnot and sing groove armada, at the river. it is rad. also, in general, any groove armada like purple haze, superstylin'...its all good. Roll on, motherfuckers!


----------



## RollingMonkeyFace

I wish someone - with some spare time on their hands - would consolidate all the different things to do while rolling. Create one big list and then post it!!! 

It would be so cool to have it on hand. I never remember any of these tricks..... I just end up talking way too much or telling stupid shit about myself. It would be killer to do some of these things...

So, if someone would *PLEASE* be so kind to retype the list, that would be great.... 

xo-roll


----------



## bleeding_mascara

drinking orange juice or really anything with vitamin c as well as vitamin c supplements works well. but im sure everyone should kno that. as well as dont forget the vicks and carmex.


----------



## trainboy55

bleep said:
			
		

> *
> My favourite game to play when at a club on pills? If you see anyone who is not smiling, walk up to them, tell them to smile, and walk away. It can completely change some people's moods. *



that is so true


----------



## aaashhleey

*Try this!*

I promise you, this feels awesome. 

You will need some goggles, some Vicks Vapor Rub, a sink, a microwave and a washrag. It sounds like a lot already, but it's definitely worth it. Most of you are already familiar with using Vicks to increase the high. But it is really enhanced by wetting a washrag with steaming hot water, followed by lots of Vicks. Then you heat it up in the microwave to make it extra hot, and then cover your entire face with the rag, holding it on with some goggles.  Then lay back in a chair or on the ground and inhale as deeply as possible. THIS FEELS SO GREAT.


----------



## Ghettotastic_bong

If you guys want to keep your glowsticks alive, throw them in the freezer at the end of the night. The reactants are heat-sensitive, so by heating them up, you can make them glow brighter and burn out faster, the converse applying for cooling them down


----------



## QuiteAlmighty

Buy battery-powered glowsticks. attach them to strings.


----------



## rollersk8er

theres a club in sydney (and im assuming everywhere else too) that has a disco ball where the lights on it regularly change colours. they hav red green yellow & white. its heaps of fun to use them like traffic lights, green go, red stop yellow slo mo and white is super fast. we started playing this wen the club was winding down and not many ppl were dancing, but then we got stax of rad dudes to come play. also, u hav to stay jumping on the lights, like the ground isnt there and the lights are the only thing u can stand on. yay for fun!! ps this is also heaps fun even if ur not off chops


----------



## MazDan

Buy yourself a black light.........pretty cheap and will fit into any normal fluoro light.

They make whites brighter than white..........Im sure everyone has seen them.

What you might not know is that if you buy some green dishwashing liquid..........we use a concentrated one called morning fresh..........that this stuff glows a cool wild green under the black light.

We take turns to paint each other with it...........



Also, buy a sheet of black plastic.........you can get it from any nursery, you will also need some baby oil.

Now cover each other in baby oil and start throwing each other arround on the plastic sheet.

Dont be scabby with the oil and u will be flying all over the place.

When u get tired..........its fun to start massaging all over.




Both of these tricks work best on naked bodies.


----------



## mTowncLa55ic

Something fun to do at raves, I found out on NYE:  go around giving out candies...I gave out skittles and it made people smile and happy and twas fun! hehe


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend

MC Mitzi said:
			
		

> *I find sticking a knife inside a toaster whilst "rolling" sets me off. *


how did nobody fucking quote this guy already
holy fucking LOL


----------



## 318_Playa

*New Rollin' trick*

There is a new knid of acne cleanser called "Clearasil Icewash" its your 

typical acne wash but when you put it on it feels like you have ice on your 

skin for about 5 minutes. I enjoy the feeling when i'm sober so i decided to 

try it when i rolled and the feeling was AMAZING!!!!! it was like my whole 

body was hot but my face was ice cold. I strongly recommend to try this 

next  time you roll.....................enjoy


----------



## datgrrl

Sorry to go kinda off your topic and steal the thread but i didnt wanna make a new thread about it.. Anyway theres also a new condom out call ice, it has the same effects as the above mentioned, they're great sober, but totally awesome when rolling.


----------



## tehbadger

Didn't see this one on the last page so, do the pass out game but make sure you have a friend around to hold you down. 1) Get lots of pillows and surround yourself in them and stand on your knees. 2) Bend over and take 25 deep breathes 3) have your friend put his fingers on the side of your neck and exhale while he pushes until you pass out 4) make sure you tell your friend to set you gently on the pillow and expect anything.... usually I just feel like I've taken a long ass nap and sort of disoriented and confsued.  I have seen others flip out and say random things but I dunno I guess it effects us all differently


----------



## ShamaLamaDingDong

Go down on a girl. By far, number one roll trick. YOur tounge will find new places and new feelings in there.


----------



## rollmodel36

Try some of those Listerine Tongue Strips. It makes taking deep breaths feel like heaven.


----------



## slinkboy

*So, this is a possible thing to do...*

So, we have a big party coming up with some friends... and this is a plan I have... And I am posting a  "I think would be cool if this was done" post and I will come back and state how it went..."

we will have an empty room... with two strong fans, pointed up. and a ceiling fan... a black light in the room, and a strobe... 

now the key part is the room will be filled up to the waist with balloons. some with helium, most without, all neon colored...

the plan is to see how it looks, and heck, feels to be in a room with balloons flying every where while a strobe is on...

I think it would blow everyone up like mad. like a swirling vortex of glowing flashing balls... 



that is a roll thing I will be trying in a few weeks...


----------



## darrenK

just enjoy your buzz. you don't need glowsticks and all that shite. you only need your mates and good music


----------



## slinkboy

darrenK said:
			
		

> *just enjoy your buzz. you don't need glowsticks and all that shite. you only need your mates and good music *



Oh, that will be done as well, 5 different rooms with different music, all sorts of comfy places to sit. 9 of my good friends. and some of the strongest beans I have ever had...


----------



## $qU33

*Re: So, this is a possible thing to do...*



			
				slinkboy said:
			
		

> *So, we have a big party coming up with some friends... and this is a plan I have... And I am posting a  "I think would be cool if this was done" post and I will come back and state how it went..."
> 
> we will have an empty room... with two strong fans, pointed up. and a ceiling fan... a black light in the room, and a strobe...
> 
> now the key part is the room will be filled up to the waist with balloons. some with helium, most without, all neon colored...
> 
> the plan is to see how it looks, and heck, feels to be in a room with balloons flying every where while a strobe is on...
> 
> I think it would blow everyone up like mad. like a swirling vortex of glowing flashing balls...
> 
> 
> 
> that is a roll thing I will be trying in a few weeks... *




That sounds like the coolest thing ever. I wish I could do it with you man that would be sweet. Be sure to have really intence techno music in there as well. Good luck with this.


----------



## slinkboy

*Re: Re: So, this is a possible thing to do...*



			
				$qU33 said:
			
		

> *That sounds like the coolest thing ever. I wish I could do it with you man that would be sweet. Be sure to have really intence techno music in there as well. Good luck with this. *



I will let you know how it went...


----------



## rhythmdaddy

^^Also, use bubbles.  They look awesome under a strobe.


----------



## slinkboy

*Ahhh Yes...*



			
				rhythmdaddy said:
			
		

> *^^Also, use bubbles.  They look awesome under a strobe. *


This reminds me of a trick we do...

try and follow. one side of the room, have everyone sitting, standing, laying, what not...  all facing the "other side" of the room...

on the "other side" of the room, have two people, with bubbles blowing them... 
now this is where it gets fun... on the same side of the room, have a fan, pointing towards the group of people, yet up at the same time.. and a strobe pointing the same way, or just straight up, to save the eyes of everyone... 

the two people blowing the bubbles should blow them over the fan so the bubbles get spread out through the WHOLE room.... 

that looks absolulty amazing....
____________________
or, have someone lay on the floor, facing up, with big glasses on...
then, have someone over them blowing bubbles, with a strobe on... (caution, this gets messy on the person laying there, but it looks sooo cool, and when the bubbles actually hit your face. LOL!!!!)


----------



## PrimoSativa

check out a coupla yoga stretches and assana... they doit for moi alla time ! also PLAY with fire Poi/Staff (safety first kids) .... em ! lotsa stuff ! tingly lipbalm is sweet ! (not gay; much!! heh heh)


----------



## slinkboy

PrimoSativa said:
			
		

> *check out a coupla yoga stretches and assana... they doit for moi alla time ! also PLAY with fire Poi/Staff (safety first kids) .... em ! lotsa stuff ! tingly lipbalm is sweet ! (not gay; much!! heh heh) *



I have tried to do yoga a few times. BUT, tend to lose concentration really really fast...


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Lemon water like I mean like you squeeze a lemon in some ice cold water its crazy makes your mouth go nutzzz!!! I tryed it last night it was good.

Friend confessed his never ending love for this girl lmao8)


----------



## CrimsonDreams

*Re: So, this is a possible thing to do...*



			
				slinkboy said:
			
		

> *So, we have a big party coming up with some friends... and this is a plan I have... And I am posting a  "I think would be cool if this was done" post and I will come back and state how it went..."
> 
> we will have an empty room... with two strong fans, pointed up. and a ceiling fan... a black light in the room, and a strobe...
> 
> now the key part is the room will be filled up to the waist with balloons. some with helium, most without, all neon colored...
> 
> the plan is to see how it looks, and heck, feels to be in a room with balloons flying every where while a strobe is on...
> 
> I think it would blow everyone up like mad. like a swirling vortex of glowing flashing balls...
> 
> 
> 
> that is a roll thing I will be trying in a few weeks... *



My only question... who's the lucky bastard who gets to blow up all the balloons?? :D


----------



## canadian bacon

shit ur pants, Not take baths, give each other fat lips. lol


----------



## esmokah

My personal Favorite:

Gang up on Rollers, specifically the newbies of the bunch!

get your veteran rollers and team up on the lesser experienced with all your tricks and blow their minds.  this can be incorporated with glow sticks, massages, ice, vibrating toys, vicks, nitrous, anything!!  bonus points if you make it seem like complete coincidence

i know you guys all know it, but it had to be said for fun's sake!


----------



## esmokah

fill a bath tub half way up with different flavors of jello all cubed up and mix in a bunch of glowsticks.  jump in the tub with a coed and have fun!


----------



## slinkboy

*Re: Re: So, this is a possible thing to do...*



			
				CrimsonDreams said:
			
		

> *My only question... who's the lucky bastard who gets to blow up all the balloons?? :D *


Ahh yes, what a lot of people do not know is there is these little pump things that you can buy to blow up balloons, the pumps that clowns use to blow up balloon animals...

three of my good friends are going to make a night of it...


----------



## lanie!

I dont know if anybodys already put this but....I think bending over with your head down, then shaking it for 20 seconds (hair down if your a girl) then lifting it up very quickly 

Also, get some liquid gold (Poppers) Take a big sniff up both nostrals, then do a roly poly....thats my favorite!


----------



## ROLLerskater954

^ what is liquid gold ?


----------



## lanie!

There are many differant names for it....
Amyl nitrite
butyl nitrite
isobutyl nitrite
TNT

It comes in a small brown bottle normally & u sniff it. Alot of gays use it during sex.


----------



## smiley68

*My Box*

ok i don't think its been posted yet.  its pretty bad ass i think most ppl get off on it to.  alright get someone that is peakin or at least rolling pretty hard, take them to the dance for or right in from of a speaker where the music is loud as hell.  

hold ur glowsticks as if you was normally gonna give a light show with them.  hold them over the person's head and talk to him.  ask him if he can here you yell at him so you seem really loud to him, tell him/her things like "you can here me right, can ya hear me, ok man this is my box you see this,  this is my box i am about to put you in my box, are you ready welp here goes, now your in" as you say sumthing like that pull the glowsticks down over tthere ears like its literally a box.  

and finish you sentence by moving you mouth and not saying nuttin and say like where you said in now say my box but by movin you mouth.  act like your yelling at him and say can you hear me can you hear me a like get real close to their face and act like your yelling in their ear by just movin your mouth.  then be like now ur out of my box and during mid sentence like say my box out loud after you pull ur hands and glowsticks back up its mezmorizing i think and done correctly to someone that is rollin hard they will love it trust me. 

just try it sometime its lovely i think. peace out happy rolling


----------



## acid_tekno_head

the best thing to do is go 2 a rave and have a laughthing gas ballon its fukin quality try it and fine out


----------



## slinkboy

*Re: So, this is a possible thing to do...*



			
				slinkboy said:
			
		

> *So, we have a big party coming up with some friends... and this is a plan I have... And I am posting a  "I think would be cool if this was done" post and I will come back and state how it went..."
> 
> we will have an empty room... with two strong fans, pointed up. and a ceiling fan... a black light in the room, and a strobe...
> 
> now the key part is the room will be filled up to the waist with balloons. some with helium, most without, all neon colored...
> 
> the plan is to see how it looks, and heck, feels to be in a room with balloons flying every where while a strobe is on...
> 
> I think it would blow everyone up like mad. like a swirling vortex of glowing flashing balls...
> 
> 
> 
> that is a roll thing I will be trying in a few weeks... *



Well, some good news and bad news.. bad news first. did not have strong enough fans to make the "swirling vortex of glowing balloons..."
Good news. The room full of balloons was absolutly off the hook... just laying on the floor, you can begin to crawl, and it was like you could never reach the wall.. you were crawling through unknown territory, digging your own tunnels.. very very very fun.. and when everyone would start to move a lot.. the balloons would be all up in the air with the strobes and it was super super cool... 

Would I do it again. maybe...
am I glad I did it this past weekend...

definatly

later


----------



## Darksim XTC

*Super trippy trick while rolling! *MUST READ**

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forums so I'd just like to say hi all.  I joined since I've just recently been aquainted with the 8th wonder of the world(about 5 months ago). I'm 20 and realize now what I was missing out on.  As usual there's nothing like it, at least in my opinion.  But getting to the point.  I've never gone ravin while rollin since I live in shitty cold Ohio so I choose to roll with a closely knit group of friends that I've had for years.  Whenever we roll, we make sure that we perform what I like to call "The Revolving Door."  I hope this hasn't been posted before but here goes.  It takes at least 3 people to perform this trippy maneuver.  Everyone needs to be an a fairly open area, free of things to run into or trip over.  Next have all your friends stand in a close circle, close enough to where you would be able to hold the persons hand next to you.  Now everyone should turn to the right, to where you're facing the back of the person that was next to you.  Make sure you have some nice trippy music playing in the background, preferebaly faster paced like techno/trance etc.  With everyone facing each other's backs, put you're arms down in front of you with your hands in a fist, as if you were bowing to your sensei.  Next, everyone needs to be looking at the floor in front of them.  While looking down, start moving in a circle following each other but make sure that everyone is scuffling along making the tiniest footsteps as if trying to build up static shock.  This gives the illusion that you aren't moving by choice but rather by some unknown force pulling you in a never ending mary go round or revolving door.  This is VERY trippy especially with all the lights off.  In this case you would need to put something with light such as a glow stick or cell phone in the middle of the circle as the center of gravity so you don't go running into things.  While doing this once in my friend's garage with all the lights off, I seriously believe I had an out of body experience.  That's how intense it was.  It felt like I had broke out of a physical moving circle of people and into some vortex of spinning sky almost like a tonado, but I was just floating around in that circle completely weightless.  In fact I almost tripped over something and fell since I had no sense of where I was anymore.  Anyways, I apologize for such a lengthy first post, but I wanted to make a fun first impression, besides the fact that I wanted to see if anyone else had tried this yet and if so then what was it like.  But good luck to those who haven't tried it and have fun.  If you are going to attempt this, please post here on your results and input on the experience. %) 
Peace, Ryan


----------



## Mrs. Mia Wallace

This was a huge crowd-pleaser at my last party: get an ice cube, rub it on the nipple, and then blow hot air onto the nipple. Alternating between blowing hot and cold air is also fun. Just make sure the nipple's wet, otherwise it's nuthn special.


----------



## Cyrus

Give someone a slow, strong back and neck massage with this

http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/accessories/5f0b/


----------



## Tinkerbell8405

This is called the Tigerbite, it's my favorite rolling trick. It requires 3 people, 2 to give it and one to recieve. Have one person that's going to give it sit on the couch, the person who's getting it sit on the ground, and the 2nd person giving it straddle the person sitting on the ground (hope that makes sense) basically what you need is one person on the ground, one person behind them and one person in front of them (facing them) The person behind will lightly start to kiss the recipiants neck while the person in front of them gently rubs their face and lightly blows a vicks inhaler in their eyes. Then after about 30 seconds the person kissing their neck will gently bite them while the person  in front rubs their face harder. It's intense, and when done coreccetly can be very nice. Just be careful not to bite too hard, or you may leave a mark.


----------



## david_351

bully nerds


----------



## meekamoo

Some of my favourites....

1. Massages!! Any type or massage... hand massage, foot masssage, back.. any type!

2. where i am we have something called a 'blowback'... it involves the most amazing substance known to ecstasy users! TIGER BALM! my friends and i are *never* without tiger balm when rushing! blowback involves two people.. the receiver exhales completely.. then you form your hands into a thin diamond shape covering the receives nose.. you then blow into your hands while the receiver inhales slowly. you're effectively 'blowing back' the tiger balm into the receivers lungs. If you aren't rushing as hard as you can be.. then this will most definitely do the trick!

2. This one has been known to make people faint it is so amazing... requires 2 people... the receiver kneels down on the floor and faces towards the you with their arms extended... receiver exhales completely.. then the you perform a blowback on the receiver while litfing him/her up slowly by lifting up their arms...  once the receiver has stood up completely he/she should have no more space in lungs for air....   that one works nicely!

3. Tapping quickly on your forehead with your index/middle finger is my trademark with all my friends! lol, wow its incredible!

4. the faint one while sitting right in front of a speaker works nicely too 

5. Hugs, Hugs and more Hugs!


----------



## isittrue

I really dont understand how to work this site..but i just plugged a roll and i dont feel it after 1 hour is it still possible it will work?


----------



## Lunar2323

I skimmed this thread and didnt see this:



You gotta check out the visualzations for Windows media player 10. Battery: random, Ambience: random both rock.... then there is Alchemy... omg so trippy. Ive never tranced harder on E.


----------



## BagOfSkittles

esmokah said:
			
		

> *fill a bath tub half way up with different flavors of jello all cubed up and mix in a bunch of glowsticks.  jump in the tub with a coed and have fun! *



I like that idea...


----------



## xcidium

get a gold chain or necklace or whatever and have someone lie down on their back.
get them to close their eyes and  dangle the necklace so it's just touching their forehead. Then slowly lower the necklace so it's draging all over thier face.

it feels like heaven!


----------



## Chik.

^Ooooh im gonna try that!


----------



## evilsash

I dont if this was posted before but here it goes.

Take 2 small  buckets of warm and bubbly water and  put hands in the buckets and sit  back and relax .


----------



## ohmi_04

*Re:  E-TRICKS LIST COURTESY OF ME!!*



			
				XMonsooNX said:
			
		

> *TIME TO ENHANCE (these are my ROLL AIDS) HEHE
> 1.  Get at least three people sit with your knees just inches from each other and hold hands ,                 waving the hands of the other people never let go till the end when you say fall back and fall                      on the ground just make sure nothings behind you that would hurt your head.
> 2.  Kissing with Blow POP in mouth.(join lips with the blow pop between them)
> 4.  Riding a bicycle
> 5.  Swing sets
> 6.  Running up and down stairs (donno why?)
> 7.  Sliding down stairs with a pillow and have someone at the bottom hold you tight.
> 8.  Stretching really hard
> 9.  Massaging temples with glow sticks in hand
> 10.  Hand sanitizer
> 11.  Bathtub w/o water (its usually cooler temp.)
> 12.  Energy circles and focus on the power behind it (use your brain, ya know that thing in your        head) sit in a circle and try to communicate through brain waves or vibes (it might work?)
> 13.  Glow sticks with strings. (make some swirlies)
> 14.  Glow sticks tied to the ceiling fan. (cheap visual effect)
> 15.  Holding hands and spinning in circles.
> 16.  Menthol Cigarettes
> 17.  KittyFlipping K and E
> 18.  CandyFlipping Acid and E
> 19.  ASHES ASHES WE ALL BLOW UP "you know that game"
> 20.  Obviously VICKs inhalers or rub (the ones with Chinese writing are better than real vicks)
> 21.  Warhead Blowpops or any flavor will work
> 22.  Lay on your stomach and have someone hold your arms up for a min or so and then slowly               lay them down
> 23.  Whippits (on come down)
> 25.  IF your near a beach its a must to go walk in the surf
> 26.  Massaging with vicks rub, lotion, something creamy.  Strong hand and feet massages.
> 27.  Rolling your forearm across your partners back while giving a hug.
> 28.  POP ROX
> 29.  Rubbing ICE all over your lips and kissing someone
> 30.  Hoola Hooping with glow thingies on it (never tried but sounds like fun)
> 31.  MY FAV CANDY - TROLLIES (GUMMY PEACHES) need to make a hard version
> 32.  Ring POPs Easy manageability
> 33.  Drink Sparkling Apple Cider
> 34.  Pudding and Ice Cream (I personally wouldn’t like that one)
> 35.  Pour Cold water over your head while looking straight up. Use you hand to slow the water               and rub it around on their face.
> 36.  A glowing bouncy ball in a smoky room
> 37.  Wear a mask MUCH FUN (masquerade INTENSE)
> 38.  The white masks that go over your mouth, rub vicks in them.
> 39.  Requires 2 people.  (have one person spin you in circles while you breath deeply) spin               around 10 times then the other person pick you up with your arms crossed on your chest               Then they slowly lay you down.
> 40.  Laying on your back in a chair with open arms (it stretches you out)
> 41.  Kneeling down while holding hands facing each other, have one person breath deeply.         Stand up on last breath and hug each other.  If you've got the balls both of you breathe               heavily, but obviously you both will be standing up, the next thing you know both of you will               be on the floor so take precaution.
> 42.  Washing someone’s hands, and then sucking their fingers starting from the pinky one by        one. AHHHH
> 43.  Have a "mouth war" with gummy candy. (like lady and the tramp spaghetti incident)
> 44.  General asphyxiation,(passing out)  but if you can control it kiss while your in the "trance".
> 45.  I don’t know if my girl likes this, but i love to kiss her stomach very passionately.
> 46.  Get in a bubble bath, or Jacuzzi.
> 47.  If you’ve got a hammock use it.
> 48.  Stand up back to back, wrap someone’s arms around yours, lean over, and sway to the        music.
> 49.  Cinnamon Oil
> 50.  Whippits while recessetating with a member of the opposite sex
> 51.  For all the ladies out there buy some lip gloss preferably cherry flavored
> 52.  just stand there with your eyes closed relax every muscle in your body, focus on happy thoughts and have one of your friends stand behind you. while he/she stands behind you, have them just rub your arms legs, neck, whole body, while they are doing this to warm you up, have them say to you, " ok your all relaxed, were going to get all the bad feelings and stress out of you, no worries, nothing. think good happy thoughts, just relax and enjoy. ok were going to start by building up all the stress, anger and everything else you want out. it's building up, slowly, can you feel it?(still rubbing, messaging) ok now were going to build it up and take it all out, are you ready? ok here we go," you can say something like that just if you get the idea. ok then, you friend takes their hands and puts them on your head, then he takes his hands and drags them down every inch of your body with a strong grip, he starts at your head, then works down to you neck, then your arms and fingers, goes up to the waist, bringing his hands down, slowly, hard to your legs and then finally your feet and out with toes, and when he gets to your feet, have him bring his hands out to where your toes are pointing and do that part with your toes about 3 times. it's so cool, it actually feels like something left your body through your toes
> 53.  Frozen fruit
> 54.  Feather dusters
> 55. Trippy glasses that make everything look kewl
> 56.  Try to communicate with another person by using a weird language, staring into their eyes, writing things on their skin and see what happens.  “da dee doo me mah pee poo” stuff like that LOL.
> 57.  I saw this guy get a really firm hand, pointing his fingers out, and placing on someones head while he vibrates his hand.  Sort of do the E.T. finger thing but with all fingers.
> 58.  group sitting in a circle all of u take about 5 or 6 deep breaths on the last
> one hold your nose and blow you'll get the sensation your melting
> 59.  tilt someone’s head over a bathtub and have them keep their eyes open and slowly drip water down the back of their neck and geltly increase the flow till your pouring it tell them to let the water roll off their eyes - feel like your in a huge waterfall but it's only a few drops
> 60.  putting spoons in the freezer then rubbing them slowly on someone’s face that has just woken up from being passed out
> 61.  This is what I call “brain fucking”  when someone stares at you, start saying meaningless things to them over and over. But look like your making sense in your words.  They will look really confused TRUST ME.   “You’ve been brain fucked”
> 62.  Get some Arizona Green Tea, and Mix it with lemons, limes, and maybe some lemon juice make it sour drink it or take a hit off a cigarette and take a sip
> 63.  The egg crack on head thingy.  Make a fist, put it on top of someones head, then tap you fist with the other hand, then slowly drain your fingers down their head
> 64.  Migraine Ice" cooling headache pads with mentholated. They have 3 different shapes to fit on your forehead, back of neck, and temples.
> 65. Sit down behind someone, with their back towards your chest.  Grab their head and sway your bodies back and forth with the music.
> 66.  Get about six people to do the lifting, and one person to be the "liftee." to start out, have all the lifters surround the liftee, and start to massage him/her. you basically just want to get them as loose as possible. once they are loose enough, they should start to fall backwards, make sure you have one person support them, and have all the lifters take a side and lift the person into the air above their heads. once they're up there, you can tilt their body so that their head is lower than their legs, you can make their body do all kinds of wavy patterns (from side to side and up and down) and you can lift and lower them quickly.
> 67.  You want to start in a standing position, and take an inhale on an inhaler. then, as you inhale more deeply (all one breath) lift you arms from your sides until they're above your head. you should be trying to stetch as high as you can, while still holding your breath. as soon as you can't hold your breath any longer, exhale and bend at the waist until your hands are touching your toes. and that's it! the stretching feels great, and the halding your breath and head by your knees gives crazy head rushes. potent technique!!
> 68.  get your friendz to get in the car, take up a cash collection, and go to the drive-thru carwash. Put in some trance muzic (I prefer Digweed) and turn it up as loud as you can. You will not believe how intense it iz when the bubbles are hitting the windows.....talk about eye candy!! After the wash and rinse cycles are finished and it's time for the blower to come on, roll the windows down and enjoy the feeling of the wind rushing on you, the stereo kickin, and the sounds of the wind!
> 69.  Gotta be a good one HEHE!  You need pixie sticks and a partner (significant other, friend, someone you're open with!) and here's what you do... put half of the pixie stick in your mouth, half in your partner's mouth, and don't do anything to it, just let it sit on your tongue. Without swallowing, french kiss each other, and let it melt in your mouths. It's sticky, but it's NICE. Just kiss with it in your mouths as long as you can... you'll end up swallowing it gradually but it's great while it lasts!
> HAVE FUN HEHEH I KNOW U WILL
> ------------------
> "Create Your Own Ecstasy" *





HAHAHA U LOST PLOT MATE NO NEED 4  HALF OF THEM CRACK POT


----------



## RollinWitAcoldBilly

*Re:  E-TRICKS LIST COURTESY OF ME!!*



			
				XMonsooNX said:
			
		

> *
> 8.  Stretching really hard
> 9.  Massaging temples with glow sticks in hand
> 10.  Hand sanitizer
> 
> 34.  Pudding and Ice Cream (I personally wouldn’t like that one)
> *



8, 9, and 10 are the best imo. funny they are right after each other.

34.. that is close to the most retarded thing ive ever heard of something to do on E. first of all MDMA makes food gross as fuck. second usually pills have other things in them that make it even nastier. and THIRD, eating kills the mdma high. please get rid of #34 before someone actually tries this ..


----------



## CrimsonDreams

Actually, I think the ice cream would feel good if you let it melt in your mouth.  The pudding... I don't know, I think the consistancy would make me gag while I was rolling XD


----------



## MrBlack

Its wierd but like when you start to comedown and your feeling a little scatterbrained I find if you drink a red bull it jump starts your brain and gets the blood pumping, you can hold on to your peak for like another 45 to an hour. A couple of bucks to jump start your high and keep your brain sharp is alright, the only downside is the cotton mouth inreases from the caffiene.

Just an observation.

Mr Black


----------



## dj_cman

I don't know if it's been said already, this thread is waayy long  we call it a "cold dip" - basically fill a skink or bucket up with cold water have someone stand behind you with a big towel. Stick your head in the sink/bucket and blow into it for as long as you can, as soon as you raise your'e head from the water have your friend wrap the towel around your whole face really hard, you will feel completely refreshed and awak and it will bring you back up if your'e coming down a bit.


----------



## rollballzmiami

Thanks for that one, cman. I hadn't seen it before, and it sounds like a good one...


----------



## AlCaTrAz

that cold dip really works on comedowns you'll roll back for a while for sure!


----------



## throwitallaway

Try and not to think about the effects wearing off and going home, realising the party is over. Total head wrecker.


----------



## surfa_gal

*trippy*

man...thats sum trippy shit
:D


----------



## dooperman

I tried this the other week. Sit in a dark room with loud music (i listened to prodigy-music for the jilted generation) and sit in a comfy chair (fold out chars that turn into temporary mattereses are ideal) sit facing a tv with xbox visualisations. Media player visualisations are inferior but some can be very good. . I cannot describe the feeling but it is really good considering most of the magic is gone for me. It is sort of like flying into the tv.


----------



## lilmissraver26

if you have the sony playstation that has the visualizations...Pop in your favorite techno Cd...It is absolutly amazing. You can mess around with the controler and create crazy visualizations and it goes with the beat of the music. After a while you will start seeing crazy shit...like people faces, words, animals, etc...The colors are amazing and seems to bring your roll up.


----------



## ihateecstacy

I've never actually done this, but reading this thread gave me the idea. I think it would be fuckin awesome to jump on a trampoline while rollin. Do all kinds of flips and crazy spins in the air. anyone ever done that?


----------



## slinkboy

*I also like*

on a nice warm night, at a park, walk in sand, also...
get on a swing.. OMG

do one of those things where you swing really high, then close your eyes and lay back... and ride all the way.. WOW!!!


----------



## MDfamousMA

*roll aids*

just something to try if you find a good night... i was rolling once during winter and the sky was as black and clear as it gets... NO clouds or nething wat so ever... except it was very lightly snowing and no wind at all... and i stood in the middle of mcdonalds parking lot and stared up in the sky and got the feeling of either the sky falling on me or i was goin warp speed into the sky (kinda like starwars shit)... it was amazing!!


----------



## hitpotalot

cigarettes... i dont even like smoking but if youre rolling its so good and enhances it so much for me for some reason


----------



## dj_cman

get some nice soft pillows and do a headstand on them whilst leaning your legs againsts a wall or have a friend hold them up there then try and lift your body up and down, its a headfuck.


----------



## babie_raver

*Re:  E-TRICKS LIST COURTESY OF ME!!*

I would say massage's on e are the bomb.. especially head and neck massages coz u can really feel throughout you're body... a good way to get buzzin is having sex... whether you finish or not it stimulates you sumthing cronic so by the end u'll be pinging like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Oceanboy

*Smiling like a pixie!*


----------



## stizzie

passin out, hacky sack (if your eyes r up for it and not in the back of your skull), anything thats has to do wit communication wit other people (shit look at me im rollin my balls off jus lookin for someone to have an indept convo wit   wither or not i can keep up


----------



## IbiZa

*blow up toys*

whats some favorites?


----------



## CS-jay

bro nuke 2 glow stick for 10 secs throw em each in a mid ankle sock! looks so tyte. and Dish Soap great backup massage fluid and ever babysittin ne new rollers give em some dish soap itll keep occupied for a wile.


----------



## Jewfolife16

im sorry buddy but i dont have a fucking clue what you just said.  Speak english please.


----------



## bfisher

wtf is going on ?


----------



## CS-jay

i kno, i kno i shouldn't have skipped english class every day. wat i ment to say was. 
put 2 glowsticks in the microwave for 10seconds. take them out. put them in a white sock.(the ones for ur feet). rave with em its a crazy look.

Then the dish soap part. Dishsoap is awesome for massages. Also just squirt it into someones hands that cant see what it is and tell em to play with it... thell freek out


----------



## Battie

i like good ol' glowsticks


----------



## Jewfolife16

I have a feeling this thread will be closed as there are thousands of posts out there on this topic, the favorite though is this thread  right here.  It has every roll toy, trick, and whatever ever thought up.


----------



## frog_e

CS-jay said:
			
		

> *Then the dish soap part. Dishsoap is awesome for massages. Also just squirt it into someones hands that cant see what it is and tell em to play with it... thell freek out *



Man, use moisturiser or something.... washing detergent is caustic (sp?) and it stays sticky, at least with moisturiser you don't leave soap everywhere or feel horrible when it dries hehe


----------



## BilZ0r

Yeah, I wouldn't put glowsticks in the microwave eh. They're very caustic, so not a good thing to explode by accident.


----------



## dj_cman

The other night me and a couple of friends tried wrestling, sounds crazy but it's suprisingly very fun! Just do some crazy ass lifting moves where you lift eachother above your head and drop onto a soft soafer, it really takes the energy out of you but you feel so relaxed afterwards. Fun times!


----------



## unicorngoddess

Jewfolife16 said:
			
		

> *I have a feeling this thread will be closed as there are thousands of posts out there on this topic, the favorite though is this thread  right here.  It has every roll toy, trick, and whatever ever thought up. *



You do know you just linked directly back to this thread???  This thread has been going for like years.


----------



## mitsy86

Dont know if anyones said this already and not trying to condone sadism or anything, but my mate and i discovered at an event recently that pain is good! 

We found an aptly shaped stick and beat the shit out of other with it! on the torso, on the shoulder, even a small blow to the jugular! there was a mixed vibe from the randoms we hit with the stick, but it is definately worth trying!


----------



## been-there-done-that

sniff some vicks


----------



## dj_cman

> Dont know if anyones said this already and not trying to condone sadism or anything, but my mate and i discovered at an event recently that pain is good!



I always thought that people that fight on them are crazy, 
but just a few weeks ago me and a couple of friends were messing around and to be punched in the leg or back pretty hard suprisingly felt fantastic, so we continued to hit eachother and ran out of energy and just collapsed.. its just a nice feeling afterwards - for some very strange reason, however not something I'd do in a public place.


----------



## carlixox

*Roll tricks*

Some things that people taught me to do when I am rollin is to be passed out and when waking up have people move you and rave around you. its the best ever. Also do some dusters. theyre awesome. Fun shit to do is raving, the vicks inhaler: blow it in the eyes, "the helecopter" (having someone spin you around), break open glow sticks, rave, and let the liquid inside go everywhere with the lights out, taking a shower, and making out. hehe


----------



## ::DaniDoodlez::

*Re: Roll tricks*



			
				carlixox said:
			
		

> *Some things that people taught me to do when I am rollin is to be passed out and when waking up have people move you and rave around you. its the best ever. Also do some dusters. theyre awesome. Fun shit to do is raving, the vicks inhaler: blow it in the eyes, "the helecopter" (having someone spin you around), break open glow sticks, rave, and let the liquid inside go everywhere with the lights out, taking a shower, and making out. hehe  *



 hahahahaha...have people rave around you? rave with glow sticks?

pwuahaha...*dies*

You mean dance?8)


----------



## dannyanne

If you can get in a cool shower.  Face the shower head and stick your head right under the water.  It feels good, but what's amzing is the sound... like your very own waterfall


----------



## slinkboy

*I tell you what...*



			
				dannyanne said:
			
		

> *If you can get in a cool shower.  Face the shower head and stick your head right under the water.  It feels good, but what's amzing is the sound... like your very own waterfall *



If you do this. why not add a strobe... some one said it here somewhere. strobes in the bathroom are intense. the water coming out of the shower looks so amazing.. I was thinking of getting like some swimming goggles and actually getting in, holding my breath, and looking up into it.. while sitting in the tub.. 

on another note, has anyone used neon wire or EL wire for lightshows and dancing...??? is it useless? or is it cool?


----------



## wtfisgoingon

I'm sure everyone has read/tried lots of visual programs via winamp etc. 

I found imo the BEST thing out there: 

http://www.rabidhamster.org/R4/main.php 

Takes only a couple of minutes to setup and its free, amazing program very easy to config and pick your scenes/fades (1000+)

anyways I have been in love with it since I found it thought I would share!

pce


----------



## lil_lolly_eater

Ok i know this one sounds weird but it's the BEST:

Get a pill (whole one/not crushed) and put it on the end of your finger, then push it up your nose and sniff. 

It goes up and after 5 minutes you can feel it kicking in already!! keep sniffing (like you've just done a line).  

After about 10-15 minutes you're royally fucked and flying, it hits you so much stronger than any other way (well better than crushing and snorting it, better than shafting it...)

I know it sounds pretty gross but after 2 years of taking drugs this has to be the best and strongest  one that i've felt.

It's so worth trying, you have no idea what you're missing out on...just don't do it too often!


----------



## mitsy86

did u mean a whole pill uncrushed, that sounds like a lot of work getting it up the nasal pipe?


----------



## lil_lolly_eater

Actually it's not. it's better with the small pills (russians, butterfly's size) it goes back to a certain point where i guess it starts dissolving and instantly working. I'm sure that it can't be the best for your nose, but people do put a lot of shit up there


----------



## CrimsonDreams

Yer fecking stupid. Yeah, let's get chemical burn in your nose as the whole fecking pill slowly dissolves. >.>


----------



## lil_lolly_eater

Ok smart arse, why do so many people snort pills?


----------



## amphibilorous

lil_lolly_eater said:
			
		

> *Ok smart arse, why do so many people snort pills? *


There is a subtle difference between snorting powder and shoving a whole pill up your nose.

Back OT Lego is v.good fun when your rolling.


----------



## CrimsonDreams

lil_lolly_eater said:
			
		

> *Ok smart arse, why do so many people snort pills? *



You're the first person I've ever heard of to actually shove a WHOLE damned pill up their nose. Snorting a crushed pill, sure. I hear it burns like a motherfucker, but you're high within minutes, so I guess it doesn't matter. Shoving a whole pill up your nose and waiting for your mucous membranes to dissolve it will take not only a huge amount of time (especially if the pill is a really hard press) and will also lengthen the longer it's going to be burning your nose all to hell.

But hey, stick whatever the hell you want to up your nose. Pennies, buttons, whole pills. *shrugs* Whatever you think will get you that high a second quicker.


----------



## surfa_gal

put vicks in a dustmask


----------



## 4theluvofE

lay on your stomach naked and get a full body massage..with lots of fucking lotion.  Also..I discovered this the other night.  Hella fun to sit on someones stomach while they lay on their back and get some highliters (this only works for blacklight environments) and let them draw all over your chest and stomach or write sweet notes.


----------



## hugaday

lay naked and have someone sprinkle some cold water.


----------



## Breaksgypsy

Eat turkey. The tryptophan in the turkey enhances the effects.

BTW I'm new to BL. So...Hi.


----------



## Breaksgypsy

Oh yeah. I've been told by serveral people that booty bumpin a pill is the way to go. I'm just not that brave to try it.


----------



## PGTips

Breaksgypsy said:
			
		

> *Eat turkey. The tryptophan in the turkey enhances the effects.*


 The level of tryptophan is very very low (though you are right in that its higher than other foods) and also is very slowly absorbed, since other amino acids get preferencial absorption. This can be avoided by taking suppliments which do not have any other amino acids in them to get in the way of tryptophan's absorption 


			
				Breaksgypsy said:
			
		

> *BTW I'm new to BL. So...Hi. *


Welcome to Bluelight, I hope you find the place useful


----------



## Vertical_Ground

This is a funky party trick..........you got someone trippin off their scooter and tell them to try and connect their elbow to their chin........its classic watchin

tell em' itll enhance the roll...you'l think of somethin


----------



## XMonsooNX

*Im the O.G.*

I cannot believe this post is still going.  SARADAY gets the credit. BLAH.  Took me quite some time to come up with all my good stuff!  Im the best party favor the rave scene ever saw!  MUCH LUV!


----------



## dnurse

hi all, first time here. Has anyone snorted Viagra?? Mega feeling ......................................


----------



## Pillish

dnurse said:
			
		

> *hi all, first time here. Has anyone snorted Viagra?? Mega feeling ...................................... *



WOW snorting viagra! don't think I have before.


----------



## dmo9898

while your peaking have some one put there tongue in your ass after they were drinking ice water


----------



## XRT

dmo9898 said:
			
		

> *while your peaking have some one put there tongue in your ass after they were drinking ice water  *



i asked my mate to do it and he slapped me!


----------



## blueeyed_angel005

ok i dont know if this has been mentioned....the head wizard vibrating head massagers....ooooohhhh  and if you can find sea salt aftershower oils...its very rough and feels awesome to massage it on the wipe it off with a towel then wash with warm-hot water...that was one of the most awesome massages ive had rolling


----------



## feelmdmagood

*Some of my Tricks*

1- Always carry Vicks Inhaler
2- Got have your Pop Rocks (Candy)
3- Got also to have the sour skiddles and lolipops gum strawberry
4- Go to walmart and buy (Aveno anti-itch spray) close your eyes and spray, your roll will peak like crazy, you will love it also try other places.
5- U have to take a shower with (Paul Mitchell Erball tea Shampoo, or any erball tea shampoo) your scalp will feel so fresh and you will peak forr hours feel good and happy thoughts, you will be addicted, I´m.
6-Superman,(Requires 3 people, hopefully only the one doing is rolling, because when I did it the others where also rolling and my plane crash landed, so hopefully you find some strong people, that can hold you up, backs against, arms interlocked, relax, lay your back against him the other starts picking up your legs and you go UP UP and AWAY, it is like flying and grab some butterfly wings, those help.
6- If you smoke, smoke the mentolls, those are a good source to make u peak
7- Resurrection, (For the brave hearted ones), this is done with you and a friend, relax everything, lean back in the coutch close your eyes, then your friend is going to hold ur neck and cut off the main blood flow to your brain, you will pass out, then when you come back to it, you will be like a new born person and your peak will last a couple hours.
8- U have to have furry stuffed animals around the house, when having a party, feel those touch them, enjoy, be happy.
9 - This one I love it is my favorite, because I can feel so good and relaxed that I can´t walk, you have to boil in water potpouri and then with a wet towel on top of your head you will exhale first then inhale all the vapor, u will feel so light like your walking in the clouds, and u will feel chills runing down your spine, oh boy , u got to try this.

and 10- You have to go to Wlmart Rolling, you will be like walking in a video game, is the best sensation in the world, last time me and my friends went to walmart, we lost each other and I spend so mutch money on useless crap, why do I spend always a lot of money when I´m rolling, then I was looking for my friends and we came later on to the party where my friends had ask me to buy things for them, and I started to give to other people, it was like I was Santa Clauths, I love being Happy, next time I will tape my Roller trips they are the most hilarious trips we have,

Rollers Out


----------



## dissapearing-girl

not sure if this would be considered a trick or not...  the new portable mp3 players.  download a buch of good music and you have ur own personal soundtrack for the evening!!!


----------



## SiRTWiStEd

^^ dissapearing girl.. that accually is a fun idea.. a friend and i got our mp3's full of music and got some really nice headphones so the sound quality was great.. we went out to the mountains for camping and wondered off from the fire one night and just listened to the music and played with our photon lights and stringed with our glowsticks.. was wayyyyy fuunnn specially since we were both doing our own thing in the darkness with nothing around to catch our attention.. was totally entranced.. btw fires look amazing!


----------



## ~pusher~

evey said:
			
		

> *Try giving massages.... Giving my friends massages makes me roll all over again....
> if your last roll of the night is in your warm bed...consider your self on cloud nine... there is nothing better then getting into bed while rolling and feeling all warm inside. *


haha when you said cloud nine i pictured an old rusty stair well in a parking gargage i use to smoke weed at when i was in high school we called it cloud nine,
im no roll expert but one thing i realy enjoyed doing was swimming, i mean one time i was at the bech and i got in the water and it was so cool, evan just to wade around knee or waist deep and splash people(oviously only the people your with


----------



## djfriendly

> 7- Resurrection, (For the brave hearted ones), this is done with you and a friend, relax everything, lean back in the coutch close your eyes, then your friend is going to hold ur neck and cut off the main blood flow to your brain, you will pass out, then when you come back to it, you will be like a new born person and your peak will last a couple hours.



This is WAY MORE FUN when you wake up in the ambulance on the way to the emergency room.


----------



## ~pusher~

djfriendly said:
			
		

> *This is WAY MORE FUN when you wake up in the ambulance on the way to the emergency room. *


 was thinking the same thing


----------



## Pillish

^^LOL just did that and it was a blast I woke up in the ambulance and there where alot of people I didnt know so I started making conversations and then lit a smoke!


----------



## MistaPeerez

ok i dont know if anyone has done them but one is just something simple and fun
OK, just take a friend into the bathroom and turn off the lights and make sure you have a lighter handy, preferrably a bic cuz those always work. and make them get about half a foot from the mirror and just stare at the mirror although they cant see anything..also its better to not let them know you have a lighter. then just flash the light somewhere near them real quick if its just a spark then that works cuz itll light the room real quick.  then do them all over around you and then his/her face and eventually leave it on (this is good where a bic comes in play) youll get so excited doing it cuz itll be real quiet and you can hear the person making noises and kinda get scared and excited to..always thought it was fun..always best the first time..but always fun to host it for someone new.

another thing that is fun if it hasnt been mentioned is to be dropped...someone just lay face down on the floor with their arms straight out and feet out also. you just push them towards the floor lightly, sofltly, and you can masssage lightly too. then eventually just pick them by the arms and tell them to drop their head and just let it hang. lift them up and sway them around and just talk to them about just hanging there and enjoying it...attempt to drop them fast but catch them and sway them back and forth for as long as they like but make sure they are dead weight..start to lean back slowly and their body will begin to slowly go back to the floor and go as SLOW as you can start with chest of course as it gets to the head, just keep it going with the arms and eventually youll slowly be putting the hands on the ground and then push the hands onto the floor and then swifltly move your hands across all on top of the body and thats it...do it smoothly and guaranteed they feel like theyre falling and they wont move...they might even freak out on the real slow way down


----------



## mister

im 35 been taking pills since i was 20, and ive taken every combination known to man and the best combo is good pills (obviously) good weed....a few beers and the secret ingredient....white zambucca, if you get it right... mix 2 big shots of white zambucca in a stronge black coffee...prefrably 3 quarters through your roll or towards the end or at comedown, it makes you messy, brings back the eye wobbles, not drunk but VERY messy, its the only thing apart from more pills which will do this, its like having another pill but with a diffrence. Now I know people will say "oh i only drink water when pilled up cause alcohol brings you down"....crap.....german scientists tested this theory and come to the conclusion that drinking moderate amounts of alcohol while on a pill increases the strength of the pill by upto 30%....true fact......BUT do this with caution and try the steps above with white zambucca.....this combined with good company, dirty seady music and laughter has kept me coming back for more (im old now so only do this every 3-4 months now)


----------



## mikelovesE

i dont know if this has been posted already, but try this it feels crazy even after you have come down. iite while rolling, close your eyes, and with your eyeballs, look up without moving your head. try looking up with your eyeballs as hard as you can, and i garuntee you that it is one of the most incredible feelings that you'll ever feel. well maybe its not that crazy, but you will surely feel   something crazy, almost like the vicks sensation.


----------



## mikelovesE

*Re: Some of my Tricks*



			
				feelmdmagood said:
			
		

> *
> 7- Resurrection, (For the brave hearted ones), this is done with you and a friend, relax everything, lean back in the coutch close your eyes, then your friend is going to hold ur neck and cut off the main blood flow to your brain, you will pass out, then when you come back to it, you will be like a new born person and your peak will last a couple hours.
> *



theres another one like that, that i've tried. first go against a wall, and try to exhale all the air as possible. then hold your breath, and have someone quite strong push your chest. the guy pushing will know when to stop becuase he will have seen that you have passed out. it also would be good to have friends around you just incase you're about to fall hard. this is pretty crazy, but i suggest you shouldnt try this.


----------



## hypnoticzzz2003

This might sound wierd but on my come down I lay in the bed, and kinda drift off to another world and try to focus on something like riding a horse, or maybe driving a souped up car at a drag strip, or try to imagine if I was invisible, or being a bird. It seems very very real when I do it. The whole time my body feels like it isnt there just my head. I only get that feeling for a hour or so but it is very relaxing. The other night I told my g/f I felt like a plant growing out of the ground. Just lay back and focus on something you always wanted to do. Works for me.


----------



## slinkboy

hypnoticzzz2003 said:
			
		

> *This might sound wierd but on my come down I lay in the bad and kinda drift off to another world and try to focus on something like riding a horse, or maybe driving a souped up car at a drag strip, or try to imagine if I was invisible, or being a bird. It seems very very real when I do it. The whole time my body feels like it isnt there just my head. I only get that feeling for a hour or so but it is very relaxing. The other night I told my g/f I felt like a plant growing out of the ground. Just lay back and focus on something you always wanted to do *


This is actually a good one... I find that if you lay in bed and get under warm covers... in a completely black room... and just close your eyes and think of something like that... with no sound... 

you will go where ever you want....


----------



## hypnoticzzz2003

I thought I might of been the only one who was doing that I would tell my g/f to try it and she always says she can`t if she only knew what she was missing


----------



## slinkboy

hypnoticzzz2003 said:
			
		

> *I thought I might of been the only one who was doing that I would tell my g/f to try it and she always says she can`t if she only knew what she was missing *



HAHAHA< WOW!!! my gf is the one who told me about it... 

she said one time she was just lying there. and she felt her body disappear... and just felt, vibrating... not like something around her was vibrating, or she was vibrating. but everything... the universe... 

then she said she started thinking she was flying... and everything started moving, and zippin buy, and she felt the wind, and the rush...


----------



## hypnoticzzz2003

man im gettin chills thinkin about that. I know one other time I felt like a glowing triangle was bouncing around inside of me kinda like a pinball effect it started at my feet.(not trying to go off topic)


----------



## slinkboy

^^^ If you can... try this... feel the earth either spinning or the earth vibrating... go outside... lay in a nice lawn... 
do the above talked about thing.. just in the quiet, not moving... and just lay there, thinking about the earth spinning... or trying to feel the earth shaking... HAHAHA


----------



## hypnoticzzz2003

That will be on my TO DO list this weekend


----------



## slinkboy

the earth spinning works really good if the clouds are going bye as well... as you lay down, before you close your eyes... you will see the clouds moving in a certain direction... think of the clouds as stationary... close your eyes, concentrate. feel the gravity push you down. feel the earth spinning the space, in the solar system which is spinning, in the galaxy which is spinning, in the universe, which is expanding... (HAHAHA... wow...)


----------



## Sayer

ok i dunno if anyone else can do this but on my cumdown....i like to lay down and think of my body as if it weighs a million tons....concentrating on the thought for a few minutes and my body starts to feel heavier and heavier until i am effectivly paralised....and cant just stop it you like have to do a burst of energy to get yourself out of this state....

kinda like when your dreaming and you no your asleep but cant wake up....and u have to give a big AHHHHHH then u wake up....

not sure if im just a weirdo tho8(


----------



## slinkboy

^^^ that sounds interesting...
anyone use any of those light and sound machines to meditate while rollin? or how about those dvds that use theta/beta waves for meditation while rollin???


----------



## bandit_4203

One of the coolest things we ever did was to cut open a glowstick and shake it everywhere.  While the glow juice is flying, it's like being in the center of an expanding universe and the little glow dots that get on your clothes look really cool when you're dancing.

Unfortunately that stuff is also bad for your skin and stains walls and clothes, so be warned... We did it outside once too and it was cool, but doing it in an all black room is definitely the best.

Oh yeah, face massages with those glowsticks that have lightbulbs instead of chemicals in them are really cool, too.  The glowstick heats up a little bit and if you just barely rub it across someone's closed eyes it gives them a really cool peak.


----------



## Galant

pretend with a friend that u are crabs(like dr zoidberg from futurerama and run down the street listening to an i pod with brum and bass


----------



## psychedelic_neon

Spin around in circles and look at the night sky and then fall down, and repeat.
=)


----------



## Sea-C

I luv sittin on a speaker at club. or just sit up against it somehow. that almost always kicks in my roll automatically. or just a simple light show. We partied in Blomington a while back and I got the most awesome light show I have have ever seen. That thing sent me out there so far I was talking to 'it' trying to firgure out how to come back.


----------



## Tiesto

^^ thats the best.  especially if the music has hard and loud basslines....mannnnnnnnnnn.  i swear i could feel my heart shake.


----------



## silentheart.jgz

personally playinh 'truth or dare' with a whole group of mates sittin gin a circle or 'spin the bottle' hehe, lottsa fun 

have fun.


----------



## Somnambulance

Cuddle puddles are probably my favorite thing ever.

Too bad all my cuddle buddies moved out of town. 

Truth is another game I like to play. Kinda like truth and dare without the dare part.


----------



## Endless Night

are trampolines fun while rolling?

i have a trampoline but ive never tried it (i know theres something wrong with me)

actually i tried it but i wasent rolling hard enough, shitty pill


----------



## we_roll_and_swing

Turn on the shower on HOT and close the bathroom door and make a sauna in there. If you leave dont forget to turn off the water.


----------



## the_butterfly

Some of the best thing to do while rolling or coming down:

1. MySpace
2. Taking a shower or bath with someone you know.
3. Making mixes on iTunes or Windows Media Player or whatever
4. Cleaning
5. Organizing/Alphabatizing CDs, books, etc (I have moderate OCD, lol, but my friends who don't have OCD like to clean and organize things with me coming down)
6. Talking talking talking talking
7. Making out
8. Smelling things (esp. shampoos and natural soapy stuff)
9. Coming down: going grocery shopping
10. Cuddling
11. Washing your face with mentholated exfoliant. I have to recommend: Avon's Clearskin Invigorating Cleansing Scrub (www.avon.com). Then have someone blow on your face.
12. Brushing your teeth.
13. Take a walk with someone outside.
14. These lights: (http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00007GCYS/103-9485991-9416603?v=glance)
15. Playing with GID sand in the dark (http://extremeglow.com/Merchant4/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=GP&Category_Code=GP)


----------



## aznaznazn

i dont know if this was mentioned yet but
any1 ever try stickin their head out the window on a warm day/night on the freeway?


----------



## TapUouT

*Roll idea ( Stripper poll )*

Seems everyone is always looking for new trips while rollin, so i thought I'd drop this on ya for a try. I picked up some tools to do some work on my house and wanted to try them out with out getting to deep into a project. So, I drew up a quick plan for a stripper stage/pole. a trip to home depot and $60 later i had all the material for the project. i built the stage 4x4 square and 2ft. tall. ancored an 8ft. pole in the center and finished it off with some cool looking vinyl tiles. About 2 weeks later my wife and I drop some E, i wait till we are peaking then tell her i have a surprise. sent her in the other room while i set it up, then brought her back in...I wasnt expecting anything but a good laugh and to get called crazy. Turns out she thought it was the coolest thing, she put on some trashy lingerie and shook her fine ass for me all night.  This was the best roll I've had yet. I told my friend and his girl about it, now they want me to build them a stage also.  I guess the moral of this story is even good girls like to be bad... If you want to see a pic (of the stage, not my girl PM me.
~Tap


----------



## Pillish

The coolest thing to have while you are rolling is to go get yourself a BRYAN!--you'll roll for hours!


----------



## Lil Mike

What's a bryan?


----------



## RollinWitAcoldBilly

A little crack monkey that rolls with you.


----------



## mister

a 69er allways goes well


----------



## fairygurlie

*FUN WITH COINS!!*

I CANT BELIEVE I DIDNT SEE THIS YET (granted i did skip a whole bunch cuz there's hundreds on here)

get as many coins as you can before you roll (1-2 hours before) think large amounts.... like a grocery bag full if you can.  put them in a bag in the freezer.  when you and ur buds are peeking PLAY! PLAY! PLAY!  

one good idea is to have a buddy lay on the floor with arms straight out and eyes closed.  tell them they're in the middle of a rainshower (make sure they are super relaxed).  take a handful of COLD coins and drop them slowly all over any bare skin (arms, legs, my tummy is my favorite)  then drop the coins all round their head.  its good to have a couple people helping you out with this to get the full effect.  spray them with a light mist of cold water at the same time if you can.  do this for about 2-3 min it feels awsome!!!!

another cool thing to do is put COLD quarters over your closed eyes and have someone give you a massage on your temples with glowsitcks in their hands

hope u have fun!! and hope to meet lots of happy people at monster massive this year!!! YAY!!!


----------



## born_druggie

Get an inhaler and find someone who will  BLOW it in your eyes. keep your eyes open and your peak will get higher and you will end up in fantasyland!! it gives a real hot but chilling sensation..  
HAHA!!


----------



## Sea-C

^^normally called a sea-breeze.


----------



## forestxfaerie

omg when i read these it makes me REALLY anxious cuz i want to roll so bad when reading these!  i like the vicks, back rubs, water on the face, airplane trick, menthol cigs, fuzzy things, glowsticks, hugging, kissing.. OMG. when i get a good roll i think i've died and gone to heaven


----------



## Jonus

HOT SPRINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! trust moi


----------



## Sparker

i love loaughing at this thread


----------



## RollinWitAcoldBilly

If you are a little dude, get your Big friend to pick you up and walk around with you. Its fun. :D


----------



## Rayon

it might sound retarded but....its really the weirdest experience


----------



## Squiggy

Alright check this out, try hanging upside down on the jungle jyms in  the parks, or riding the merigo round...i had a blast...stay safe people


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend

Ice Breakers Liquid Ice and porno.


----------



## tony85

i dont think i ahve ever laughed so hard i wanna try everything!


----------



## slinkboy

*seriously*

what you will need... 

1. a big hill
2. said hill being covered in freshly cut grass
3. clothes you don't mind getting dirty
4. yourself

instructions:
take #4(yourself) and walk up #1(a big hill). Lay down making sure to have on #3.  Proceed to Roll(yep... I love that pun) down the hill... 

You can then do one of two things... 
both provide radically different yet both equally amazing results.

1. let yourself keep on rolling until you come to a complete stop, just lay there... as you slow down, the feeling is nothing short of mind expanding...

2. (do cautiously...) 2/3rds the way down the hill, try standing up relatively quick... you will either fall down again and again, or you will stand but it will be a really wobbly stand... your head will be spinning faster than ever before... truly wonderful...


----------



## don cangrejo

Hard_e1 said:
			
		

> *One word - Missions!!
> The bigger the better. If no-one will go on a mission with you, go by yourself. Whether you want to go get a drink of water or catch a train interstate, you should always be up for a mission. When your mission is complete, it is the best feeling ever, and getting there is half the fun. You will most likely get lost or forget your mission, but its all good. Trust me, next time you're googing, and you get half an urge to go somewhere completely inconvenient, DO IT!!! Nothing beats a mission, and if you're at a rave, you will meet the best people. Don't do more than one thing for more that 20 minutes, keep moving, you will get the best out of your night. It is very easy to get hooked on something and do it for too long. Once my mates played tony hawk on playstation for 8 hours straight.  Also, if you're at a music festival, forget the rave room for a night, and go see the bands. I saw NOFX and Pennywise when i was peaking, and then went to the rave room later on, it is well worth it if you like moshing. Oh by the way, what's with the vicks inhalers you have, in Australia our vicks inhalers are the little sticks that you shove up your nose, i want one of the seabreeze inhalers, they sound mad. Just have fun, have the time of your life, be stupid, go on a solo mission, dance, DANCE!!! don't chill up the back and dance, open up a section right at the front near the DJ, and doof harder than anyone else in the place, you may get weird looks but it is a must try. Trip the fuck out of others, if you can, run up the wall and do a backflip, talk without making any noise, it will fuck up the person you're doing it to, fluctuate your speech speed, also fun. Anything to trip out others will make your night better, especially if you meet a new friend who is a dealer...hehe. Oh, and take a diskman with your favourite songs of all time, you will want them. One song to fuck you up - The Orb-Little fluffy clouds, better for trippers(purple red and yellow)hehehe. Has anyone had Amyl Nitrate, its sold as 'aroma' at bong shops, its a little bottle, you sniff it and it gives you one hell of a head rush, but don't go overboard, it can give you a headache, and dont operate heavy machinary.hehehehe. Wear a suit, it is mad, and go to a beach, swim underwater with goggles and glowsticks, oh yeah - my favourite tricck, get a lighter, and scratch a whole lot of flint onto a cigerette, i mean a lot. when you smoke it, it sparks all over the place, it is wild. Talk in a different accent for a whole night, you will begin to believe you are scottish, canadian etc. Buy a whole lot of magic gum (pop rocks) andgive them out to people, everyone will love you. Oh, the best thing though, get two different diskmans walkmans etc, and put one headphone from each in your ear, try classical and trance, or acid and opera, experiment. Listen to Chris Liberator. TAKE A CAMERA, take some artistic shots. memories sweet memories. Herbal ecstacy ciggies are good, smell like weed too, you will probly be asked for a drag from people thinking its weed. Coming down should be fun, dont get depressed, get delerious with friends, smoke 20 bongs, and just laugh.
> oh by the way - BUMP!!!!
> oh, one more thing, take a shit, better than it sounds.
> ------------------
> Ozzies forever  *



EXCELENTE POST. I'M READING ALL OF THEM. STARTED YESTERDAY. THIS ONE IS FROM THE PAGE 10. GREAT TIPS! I'M LOVING THIS TOPIC! THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## starpixy

*melting into the floor*

okay the person being melted lays on their stomach face down, than have a person grab your arms and lift your arms to about their calves. the person laying on the floor is lets the rest of their body just hang there relaxed. the person holding the other person's arms lifts them for about 10-15 seconds and slowly i say again slowly puts the person's arms on the floor. and that person should feel like they are melting into the floor. I love doin this trick all the times that i do roll.


----------



## SiRTWiStEd

^^ not to be mean but OMFG that fking melting into the floor has had to be said 200 times over in this thread.. AHH


----------



## peter poppins

Eat an apple.... its crazy


----------



## Sea-C

some ppl don't have time to read thru all the posts...how many times have u heard about seabreezes and vicks?or hitting NOS? i'm not bein mean either, i promise.


----------



## meekamoo

Pillish said:
			
		

> *The coolest thing to have while you are rolling is to go get yourself a BRYAN!--you'll roll for hours! *



I AGREE

(my name's bryan) :D


----------



## deerpark

i've read many pages, but haven't seen any of these.  excuse me if some of these are redundant:

1) use a feather
2) raindrops (have the person lay down, move both hands like you are typing on a keyboard, your fingertips should BARELY touch the person's skin, start from the hands, slowly move down to the feet and back up, repeat if necessary)
3) using a cold rag, go up to a 'hot' friend, gently and slowly wipe their face, then move down to their neck to cool them off, give them a hug afterwards
4) gently rub the least touched parts of the body (top of the hands, arms, back of neck, collar, back of knees, top of feet, etc.)
5) gather everyone in a room, turn the lights off (must be pitch black), guys on one side, girls on the other, take turns visiting the opposite side, have fun (if you set limits, it's better than spin the bottle, less intrusive than swinging)
6) heaven (requires 1 victim, 6 others) -- 5 people massaging (hands, feet and head), 1 person 'blowing up', 1 person in heaven

that's all i can think of right now.  will post more if you like these ... enjoy!


----------



## maladettolupo

*Memory Lane...*

Hey all...I'm new to bluelight, but I've been reading through this thread awhile and I've just remembered something a friend of mine did to me during my first roll, way back when. It's a great blow up trick, and still feels spectacular when you're peaking. First off, it helps if it's someone you're comfortable with, as it's a bit weird... And you have to be able to take a little pain. I don't think it's been posted here, so here goes:

When it was done to me, it was two of my friends, one doing the first part, and the other doing the second, but it's just as easily done with one... Have a friend with some decent nails rake them down your back,hard, to the point of pain. The initial "Ow, you son of a bitch!" reaction lasts only a fraction of a second, as the scratches get warmer on your skin and feel amazing. Then, 2-3 seconds later, while the pain is still there, your friend licks upward, along the length of the scratches, slowly, then quickly, switching it up a few times, then blows on them...Come to think of it, this would work fantastically with some ice cubes as well...Hmm...got to try that next weekend. 

Safe and happy rolling,
--K.


----------



## blackwrx

My friend has this giant pad(its soft like a pillow) that is about 2 1/2 feet tall x 6 feet long x 2 1/2 feet wide. We set it at the bottom of the staircase(only about 7 stairs, dont go too high/far) and walk to the top and dive on to the pad. It is the most amazing thing I have ever done.


----------



## eatpills

definatly anything vicks. i got a vicks waterless humidifier that glows green. you stick little pads in it and huff away. inhalers were mentioned but if you dont have one cover paper towels in vaporub and stick them in an empty tube. get someone to blow in your eyes with this and keep them open. if you start feeling teary great, crying is amazing. spray bottles are fun to mist your friends especialy the one with fans attached. lay down on the floor with two speakers on either side of your head right next to your ears. smoke a blunt with some shrooms in it. spin around in the middle of a completly dark room then lay down. you lose sense of where everything is and where the room ends. those squishy pillows that are streatchy outside and have little beads in em. cut a small slit in a glow stick so the juice comes out but the glass stays inside (careful!). with glowing shit all over your hands go up to people and rub it on them, high five, handprint...


----------



## RollinKJ

Well I've read all the pages of this post from start to finish over the past few days. (Yes I know I'm an E-Loser lol) There are alot of interesting blow up tricks here.

I like the X-Hug thing I was gonna try that out this weekend and I see alot of stuff having to do with vicks so I guess im gonna have to go buy me some.

As for my own contribution um...Well the only thing I've got is Wet Hugs. Poor water all over yourself and hug someone or have both of you get wet and hug each other it feels really weird but nice at the same time. I guess it would be easier to do if you were doing a roll shower or somethin but some people just poor water on themselves just to cool off or feel the water effects. So why not just hug someone after you do that. :D


----------



## vickers

as soon as you get home from a club/rave/interview have a really hot shower then switch it to cold for about 20 secs...back to hot and repeat 3 or so times...come out dialled,feeling great and with amazingly big pupils


----------



## Liquid_Nebula

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!! this is the ultimate...i know making yourself dizzy has been mentioned...but make urself REAL dizzy,spin forever and fast as fuck,then as soon as u stop jump in the air as high as u can....it feels like the physical equilavent of a matrix camera maneuver


----------



## SoupMane

hot.wax.


----------



## shroom.more

two words
GLOW STICK


----------



## Nagzist

driving in freeway traffic at night: wow


----------



## King_ofall_Cosmos

I haven't had the chance to try, but I bet push-hands would be fun. For those who wonder, its a Taichi exercise between two people, trying to unblance each other yet keep their feet rooted, using grace and chi as opposed to force.


----------



## RollinKJ

Another thing I found quite interesting.

Buy a Strobe Light.

Me and my friends were playing with a strobe light the other night and we found a whole bunch of stuff to trip to while rolling. 

Turn the strobe light on and make sure you can controll the speed that it blinks. If you have a ceiling fan look up at it while the strobes are going. When you controll the speed you can make the fan look like it's going slower, stalling or even backwards it's really trippy because you wanna touch it because it's going so slow but it's actually going at full speed.

Theres alot of things you can do with a strobe light i think it's one of the best roll tools ever now lol.


----------



## murrkock

*The Circle of Life*

I don't know if it has been mentioned because I thought of it on my own.  I call this move the circle of life. You need at least four glow sticks, preferably different colors.  You take them and lay them in a wide circle around you on the ground about three to four feet awy from you.  try to center yourself as well as possible and start slowly spinning in a circle while looking at the glowsticks on the ground.  keep speeding up until you can't spin any faster without losing your balance (unless you don't have to worry about falling into a coffee table or other shit).  this move sounds simple, but is a mind blower as well.


----------



## kangol1973

tony85 said:
			
		

> i dont think i ahve ever laughed so hard i wanna try everything!




Dude, ur avatar makes me laugh...  I tried what ur avatar does and it blew me up real hard


----------



## caige

take a cold bottle of water and roll it up and down someone's back and chest. if they're rolling good they shouldn't wince or get too startled. it doesn't feel cold. it just feels round. a friend of me suprised me with this little trick a while back and it was like an epiphany sensing temperature as shape


----------



## ChemicalMatey

Yer Anything Vicks for sure.........Try Anticol....woah.


----------



## Juturna

i'm pretty sure this has been mentioned before, but try shutting the part to the entrance of your ears in a rythym (obviously you have to be listening to music). it really depends on the flow of the song. if you get it right, you can manipulate the song the way you want it.


----------



## pinksuperman

What the fuck is ice breakers? And vicks? and why put them on your nipples?

ambesol? light inhalers? vapor rub? PLUR?

I have been wondering about this for a long time, and I can't seem to find the answers anywhere on this forum..


----------



## beamo

oh wow....8) 

i dont know if this was mentioned (seeing how i didn't read all 150+pages) but try bear hugs where you lift the other person up and snap their spines and you can hyperventilate and pass yourself out, thats always fun


----------



## indelibleface

-Go out to some national park area or at least a pretty expansive park between noon and 3 PM or so (lots of trees is preferred, but open green fields are a must, even better if the terrain has a few mild hills -- if there's a warm breeze too, you have your perfect setting). Take off your shirt, and run back and forth across the field. You will feel great! Climb a tree for good measure (but don't hurt yourself -- use a sober spotter, of course). 

-Using a sober spotter (of course), take a swim in the shallow end of the pool. If the water is pretty warm, it'll feel incredible.

-I don't advise this at all in terms of safety, but riding a bike is damn near exhilarating, provided that you're on a relatively mild dose, coming down, or haven't come up entirely yet. The peak would probably make me crash, and most likely you too.

-I have to agree with the guy who talks about missions, because these _missions_ are the best part of rolling, in my humble opinion. Even something as uninteresting as walking down a few blocks to the market to get drinks and rolling supplies can seem like the trip of a lifetime. In one situation, me and a few friends were given the task, a few years back, to distribute flyers in Hollywood for a band we were buddies with. We parked in Hollywood, took a pill each, and proceeded to work. It was one of the best days of our lives! It was a relatively cool day (overcast), and we kept hydrated. For me, and my friends, we all have a decent amount of energy with MDMA alone, so lots of walking and such never tires us out. In fact, it's preferrable to sitting on our asses and watching lightshows.


----------



## hypnoticzzz2003

Take the palm of your hand and center it on someones chest. move your hand all around very fast(you will just really be moving thier skin) while still having your hand planted on thier chest. when you see thier eyes roll back immediatly switch your hand from thier chest to thier forehead (NOT TO HARD) and continue moving your hand fast but leaving it in one place. Don't tell them what you are gonna do just tell them to lay down. Works well after a vicks blow also. Most people are pussies and don't like it but I love it.

If you have access to your warehouse (I do) where you work. Go there at night and find your forklift preferrably a electric small lift and raise your friend up and down on the forks slowly in the dark. But be veryyyy careful also just riding the lift is fun. And we have little push carts we would sit on a have someone push you through the small aisles in the dark slowly it is amazing!!


----------



## eezeekial

Wow, I read them all.  And I must say this thread would only be 10-15 pages if everything wasnt repeated 15-30 times like seabreezes, supermans, passing out, showers...etc etc... Is there anything new anyone has found out?  Ill be posting a surprise soon.


----------



## vickers

yeh sadly i read the whole thread also

but did you know that vicks helps a roll?


----------



## eezeekial

vickers said:
			
		

> yeh sadly i read the whole thread also
> 
> but did you know that vicks helps a roll?




had no clue!


----------



## 40oz

Flip 1 E and wait 40mins the snort 1 E and jump in a really hot shower. The first time I did this I rushed so hard that I puked.


----------



## vickers

to spice things up switch it to cold..then hot..and repeat...really makes it fun


----------



## eezeekial

Go here


http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=3636975#post3636975


----------



## TeKnO rEtArD

I just discovered this last night.With a black light on set facing infront of someone who's rollin too.Lean close to eachother to where your faces are about 6 inches apart and relax your eyes and move your heads to the music,opposite ways.It is awesome!I had a room full of people doing it last night =]


----------



## ctraver

Pray.

I'm not joking.  If you are spirtual/religious, and the beings you would pray to wouldn't be pissed at you for rolling, pray to them.

The connection you will feel... is unbelievable.  

It doesn't take much.  Even a "hi god, I'm here" and opening yourself up will suffice.


----------



## TGO

take a shit....i'm serious. talk about euphoria!


----------



## ctraver

TGO said:
			
		

> take a shit....i'm serious. talk about euphoria!



Actually, I've found that if you've plugged the pills... take a shit the next day, and you'll basically roll for about 15 minutes to half an hour.  I'm sure its a placebo effect, but its still pretty cool.


----------



## ParteEeBoi

When you feel your peaking, stick a vicks inhaler in each nostril, n smear a fair amount of vicks vaporub onto ur chest and upper lip, then calm urself and to the beat of some intense trance, take a massive breath in...

^^CAUTION... ive seen people actually fall over from this, so u mite want to find a seat b4 inhaling... Happy rolling^^


----------



## TGO

ctraver said:
			
		

> Actually, I've found that if you've plugged the pills... take a shit the next day, and you'll basically roll for about 15 minutes to half an hour.  I'm sure its a placebo effect, but its still pretty cool.



The day after usually = the runs. I dunno why.


----------



## matthew121

^^^
HHAHAHAH  so true  everyone I know that rolls has the
" x shits "   thats what we call it!!!




I am sure it's already been mentioned
But I LOVE to sing kareoke when I am rolling.
Maybe its just b/c I am asian, but damn its fun.

"5. sitting in my bathtub smokin sum WeeeeD wit candles and the lites oFF. listenin to sum DJ x-dream."
I will try this one, sounds really nice


----------



## thE last Don

Crack a glow in the dark light stick, the rope ones, and give each other tattoos, it feels good and it looks cool.

Have a girl with long finger nails run them against your skin.

Have a girl pull on your hair.

Just some of my favorites.


----------



## ChemicalMatey

matthew121 said:
			
		

> ^^^
> HHAHAHAH  so true  everyone I know that rolls has the
> " x shits "   thats what we call it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it's already been mentioned
> But I LOVE to sing kareoke when I am rolling.
> Maybe its just b/c I am asian, but damn its fun.
> 
> "5. sitting in my bathtub smokin sum WeeeeD wit candles and the lites oFF. listenin to sum DJ x-dream."
> I will try this one, sounds really nice




You talking bout x dream from australia?? shes awesome.
 i found that on saturday mourning about an hour after consuming another pill that lying on your back with a pillow not in bed but on the ground was really trippy i was in a hotel room just laying there munted.. it kinda feels like your lungs are gonna fall out of your back. its pretty cool


----------



## ChemicalMatey

And yer nice looking girls with pretty long fingernails tickling your head neck and back is always a bit of a rusher when your dialled!! definately! I always get my friends who are girls to do this while im peaking its so good!! Always so mad loved up for the girlies when im on the chemicals.


----------



## lagomorpha

A few tricks I like to do to bring people up are:

Spinal Push (one that always comes in handy):  There are two ways to do this, laying and standing.  Stand is much better because of the surprise at the end.%) For laying, have someone lay on their stomach (it works better if their shirt is off and they don't have an attached bra-strap but these can be worked around) you need to straddle their legs as if you're going to give them a massage.  Begin with each of your thumbs pressing down on either side of the base of their spine.  What you're going to try to do is push the fluid beside the spine up into their brain.  Press down and slightly in toward the spine, your thumbs should feel the individual bones.  Very slowly move your hands up pressing all the fluid upwards moving the entire length of the back.  Continue until you can no longer feel the spine and then a bit longer, all the way up the neck.  Repeat pushing up the back of the neck a few times to make sure all the fluid is pushed up into the brain (I know, it sounds weird and this isn't what you're actually doing but it's the easiest way to explain it).  
Standing:  While you and a partner are both standing, have your partner bend over and stand behind them.  Repeat the same process as above making sure to get all that fluid up into their brain, they should start to feel pretty good towards the end but here's the surprise.  Immediately as you finish pushing it up past their neck, grab their shoulders and pull them upride as quickly as you can.  The headrush from being pulled up quickly combined with whatever endorphins the spinal push produced is an awesome booster.  If you do either of these right, odds are the person you give it to will NEED to hug you so be prepared, also be sure to either massage the back or scratch/massage your friend's scalp during the hug.

Headshakes (another simple, easy to do spontaneously way to bring someone up):  When someone looks at you and you can tell they're feeling pretty good put your fingertips on their head around their forhead and top of the head or temples and vibrate their brain.  Usually it's pretty easy to tell if someone would enjoy this even without them asking, I love to surprise new rollers with it.   This can make most people rush pretty hard, usually when someone's talking to you and you do it to them they'll melt and completely lose their train of thought so you'll have to remind them where they left off.

Heated Filter:  This trick only works with Parliament Menthol Cigarettes.  Parliament Menthols have the strongest menthol quality of any cigs I know of and have a hard recessed filter that this trick requires.  Get a regular flame lighter (I love my butane torch lighter but it will roast the filter) then use the flame to heat the filter up.  If the filter catches on fire, just lick your finger and put it out.  When you decide the filter is warm enough, take a deep drag off the cig as if you're inhaling weed back into your lungs.  You'll feel the heated menthol and smoke warm up your entire face and chest.  I highly recommend all of you who enjoy smoking menthols while rolling to try this one.

Spinning Hug:  The first half of this has been covered here but there's a better followup.  While standing, grab someone by the wrists and have them grab yours so you can hold onto eachother.  Next, decide how many times you want to spin around (probably 5-8), pick an object so you can count how many times you spin around and tell your friend how many times and which direction.  Both of you spin around with your hands grabbing the other's wrists, you'll have to lean back some to spin faster.  Use some stationary object to keep track of how many times you spin, then when you're done say "hug!" and both of you stop spinning, hug eachother supporting eachother's weight and massage eachothers backs.   A great way to  come back up and really good way to make friends.

Rocketship:  Has been covered a couple times in this thread but my friend has a much better story.  Have a friend sit on the floor with his/her knees against his/her chest and arms wrapped around legs and chin tucked behind knees.  You're going to wrap your arms around them from behind and have them between your legs.  Tell your friend to close their eyes and that they're going to go on a rocketship ride.  Ask them what the name of their rocketship is (they'll probably come up with a pretty stupid sounding name because it's on short notice and they're fucked up but don't make fun of them).  Then you being the countdown, "10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4 (begin to make rumbling sounds), 3, 2 (start shaking and more rumbling sounds), 1, liftoff."  At this point you should lift your friend off the ground in their little rocketship shape, bounce them around plenty while making rocket noises so that they feel like they're lanching through earth's atmosphere.  After a few seconds stop shaking them and just let them float and say "ok you're out of the earth's atmostphere... you're going to go around the moon."  Then then them kindof sideways so they feel like they're going around the moon's gravitational field.  "Ok now you're going to go through hyperspace."  Bounce them a few times until you feel like stopping.  "Ok now you're going around the rings of Jupiter."  Kindof move them around again, they'll imagine the rings.  "Oh no, there's an alien ship.  They're chasing you. Evasive maneuvers!"  Jerk them back and fourth as if they're running away from the alien ship.  "Oh no you've been hit!" Jerk them suddenly as if they've been struck by lasers.  "Now you're going through an asteroid field" Lots more bumps and movement.  "You're almost back to earth, oh no the aliens are after you again. You're back to earth's atmosphere." Lots of vibration.  "Looks like you're going to have to crash land."  Finally, toss them out onto the floor beside you as if they crash landed.  The whole time if they're rolling pretty good, they'll see all the space things you describe, not as if they're in a rocketship, but as if they  ARE a rocketship.  This does usually bring me up pretty well if I get one, and giving one brings you up pretty well because of all the physical effort involved.  This works best on someone who's already rolling pretty hard and has a healthy imagination.  Try to make up your own stories 

Glowsticking surprise (been said before but not specific enough):  When you're giving someone a good lightshow and their eyes start rolling back in their head and they look like they're going to pass out, get up in their face and blow cold air in their face to end the lightshow.  This will instantly transport them from *ahhhhhh ahhhhhh* lala land into "woah!" bringing them back into reality and giving them a good boost/surprise.

Meeting people:  I know it's been said before but it's the one difference I can find in the nights when they seemed to be over very quickly and the ones that seemed to last for days of pure pleasure.  The more people I meet in a night, the longer it seems like it lasts.  It's probably just because I have more memories of the night but either way it's the best way I've found to keep the night from blasting by to quickly.

Bathtub: One party I went to a friend decided to fill a bathtub half full with hot water.  We ended up with as many people as could fit either standing in the tub or sitting on the edge.  The water on your feet feels so nice.  I discovered that it's relaxing to lay on your back beside the tub with your knees over the side so that your feet just float on the water.

Climbing rope:  I had a climbing rope in my house in the basement when I rolled once.  The rope had a big knot tied near the bottom and a mattress under it.  It was really nice to have one person sit on the knot and the other swing them around in circles until the rope got twisted up then to go back the other way then to fall onto the mattress.

Pet a chinchilla (I'm not allowed to chinchilla sit my friend's chinchilla because I agreed with a friend of mine that it _would _ make a nice pair of gloves.)

Girls:  I'm a mostly heterosexual man, and I like girls plenty when I'm sober, there's just something about girls when rolling though that's incredible.  They're so soft and warm and just have some indescribable quality to them.  I love the tingly feeling when I do one of these tricks to guys when they hug me because they feel so good but when I get a hug from a girl because she's in so much pleasure, mmmm pure ecstacy%) 

Run through sprinklers with someone, run down a hill then let your legs coast so you feel like you're flying, I know it's a really horrible idea but I want to ride my motorcycle while rolling smetime.

There are alot of ways to modity passouts.  If you don't have a chair or bed, jumping-jack style passouts can be done by having the person passing out squat against a wall while hyperventilating then standup quickly so they get a headrush right before someone rubs their veins.  Once, when I was passed out in a chair, one of my friends put his hands on the back of my neck so my head wouldn't fall back and my other friend started tapping his fingers up my arms.  When I woke up I could've sworn I had just come out of the matrix, I could feel the thing connecting to the back of my neck, and could see and feel the cables attached to my arms.  My only thoughts were "this... isn't right" and I looked around as if something very strange had happened.  As eyes adjusted I could see my friend appear in front of me where a large tentacled machine had just been and I realized what had just happened.  I said, "you are not going to believe what just happened."  One of the coolest experiences of my life.

Let me check my toy bag:

Microbead pillows: gives you something to do with your hands for extended periods of time, and very nice to help with the come down if that's hard for you.  I have a couple square ones, one U shaped on to put behind someone's neck, and a human shaped one that one guy at a party who had brought an identical one called a "mybuddy 2000" because they're smaller and more effecient than the origional mybuddy.  We ended up getting our buddies confused because we both even cut the tag the same way.  Be careful with microbead pillows around candles.  At one party, one of my pillows got on a candle somehow and it burnt a hole in it, what a mess.

Hand Sanitizer (has been said before but most effective use hasn't been described):  have someone lay on their stomach and rub hand sanitizer over their arms, legs, and torso.  Have everyone around blow cold air over the sanitizer covered bits (one for each arm, one for each leg, and one for torso/back of neck ideally).  Works even with just one person blowing, can give people very pleasant chills.

Eagle brand medicated oil:  a friend gave me this free from his chiropractor, seems stronger and easier to use than tiger balm plus has menthol.  Made in singapore, comes in a small green box with a small bottle of green liquid.  Don't use to much, a little goes a long way.  I have Tiger balm ultra strength also and the problem with it is it's a thick goo that tends to get caught on bra-straps.  Once a friend of mine got a glob stuck by the crack of her bra-strap and said it was pretty painful.  Also, the tiger balm ultra strength is probably a bit to intense to use when not rolling.

My favorite gums:  Orbit Bubblemint and Trident Tropical twist with xylitol... need to get some magnesium/calcium pills, the last time I rolled the top of my tongue took a week to heal.

Vicks and inhalers of course... every single time I've ever been to a party with an inhaler it seems to disappear so I have two in my bag currently.  I bought my dustmasks at carquest for less than $5 for a 40 pack.  They're flimsy and if you aren't careful the string will break off while putting them on but once they're on they work well and at 12 cents each it's hard to complain.

Battery powered glowsticks, but beware if you like doing poi because if you attach the lanyard to the top the battery compartment on these will split in half and leave you a non-working stick

Foods:
hotwings (Flamethrower wings from WingStreet) oh my god the feeling of the spicyness in your mouth mmmmm and the E keeps it from hurting you, just don't end up eating a big jar of habeneros and having sores in your mouth and no lining in your esophogus the next day.

fresh strawberries are like your mouth having an orgasm, the first time I tried this I took one bite, got this huge surprised look on my face, then in about 1/1000 of a second quickly finished it off with a few more bites.  Be careful not to accidently bite off your own finger or the finger of someone you care about.

cherry menthol cough drops, menthol brings you up a bit, kindof nice

NOT bananas (potassium can stop your roll I hear)

although taking 5-HTP within a couple hours of your roll can make it less powerful, if you take some while you're coming down it can bring you back up for a while

That's all I can think of right now.  I've only been rolling for around 9 months but if anyone wants to send me a message I'm sure I can come up with more.


----------



## lagomorpha

I wonder what it'd be like to surprise someone by putting some of that automotive hand cleaner in their palm and rubbing your palm against theirs, either fastorange or gojo with pumice... will have to try it this friday, it smells like oranges too.  The pumice makes it kindof gritty like microbeads.

I'd like to try putting someone under a table who is rolling (with gottles%) ) and then using a circular grinder to make a storm of shooting stars in front of them.  They could even put their arms out and play in the millions of tiny glowing bits of metal, they just bounce off your skin.


----------



## mrmackey

I have no intention of sitting here for 3 hours reading every page so sorry if this has been mentioned. Usually your beans have to be dirty because it doesnt seem to work all the time and I personally have never had any sort of hallucination on pure molly. Anyway, ive found getting scared or having someone scare the shit out of you is a crazy blowup. I was at a hotel party and me and a friend went into the bathroom, closed the door, and turned the lights off. The music was faintly audible in the bathroom. I have no idea how we thought of this, but we sat in the  bathroom moving a glowstick around our face and making the "scariest" and weirdest faces we could make. If I focused enough I could see all kinds of crazy shit. After a few minutes I was doing it and me friend stood up and started screaming he was so scared. I asked him if he was alright and he stopped screaming, thought about it, and told me to do it again!

Speaking of scaring people... I wouldnt recommend doing this because you might give someone a heart attack. Once someone passed himself out by hyperventalating himself for a ridiculous amount of time. Then someone cut the music off completely, grabbed 2 red glowsticks, and put them over his eyes. When he woke up he said something along the lines of "welcome to eternal damnation" in a really creepy voice. The guy that passed out just opened his eyes wide and his lips started to tremble. Needless to say, that night no one else really felt like passing out anymore.


----------



## mark001

Ok how about this one...

Get yourself one of those Gaming chairs, the ones that have the speakers built into the chair...If the speakers are loud enough imagine feeling the music against your back and around you, that would be crazy...


----------



## hypnoticzzz2003

mrmackey said:
			
		

> I have no intention of sitting here for 3 hours reading every page so sorry if this has been mentioned. Usually your beans have to be dirty because it doesnt seem to work all the time and I personally have never had any sort of hallucination on pure molly. Anyway, ive found getting scared or having someone scare the shit out of you is a crazy blowup. I was at a hotel party and me and a friend went into the bathroom, closed the door, and turned the lights off. The music was faintly audible in the bathroom. I have no idea how we thought of this, but we sat in the  bathroom moving a glowstick around our face and making the "scariest" and weirdest faces we could make. If I focused enough I could see all kinds of crazy shit. After a few minutes I was doing it and me friend stood up and started screaming he was so scared. I asked him if he was alright and he stopped screaming, thought about it, and told me to do it again!
> 
> Speaking of scaring people... I wouldnt recommend doing this because you might give someone a heart attack. Once someone passed himself out by hyperventalating himself for a ridiculous amount of time. Then someone cut the music off completely, grabbed 2 red glowsticks, and put them over his eyes. When he woke up he said something along the lines of "welcome to eternal damnation" in a really creepy voice. The guy that passed out just opened his eyes wide and his lips started to tremble. Needless to say, that night no one else really felt like passing out anymore.



 I know I had a similar experience with making scary faces to someone, they were so petrified the asked me to PLEASE stop and wtf was wrong with me.


----------



## 1Kewl_Dude

Go into the bathroom and Turn on your hot water all the way on hot in the Tub and sink or just one if you only have one in that room, close the door and put a towel under the door from the outside "DO NOT TURN THE FAN ON AND BE CAREFUL ABOUT THE LIGHTS, I HAVE GOTTEN SHOCKED LIKE 20 MILLION TIMES FROM THE MOIST AIR CONNECTING WITH THE WIRES IN THE LIGHT SWITCH, kinda feels kewl in a way! ...Now wait about the time it takes for your roll to kick in and  go in there with some friends and close the door and just start talking. Me and my peepz call this "Hot-boxing" And it keeps us going for awhile as well as make our peak go up everytime we go in there

***********MAKE SURE YOU DRINK WATER!!!!!!!!!!!DO NOT DE-HYDRATE YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!***************** WATER IS THE GIFT OF GOD FOR RAVERS!!!!!!*******************


----------



## MasterVampire

i got a GREAT one

fill up some small water ballowns, but dont throw them or pop them.

Insted just sit there gently squeezing them, they feel orgasmic

also, with a pin, put a small hole in one so a fine spray comes out. Run that over ur face, legs, arms etc... it feels like heaven


----------



## silentscience

Have really rough sex for 10 hours. Its awesome


----------



## fatallyflawed

*A Must Do Trick! No Disappointments!*

WHAT IS GOING ON HERE!     
I actually read ALL (I know I DID have a lot of time on my hand) and no one knows THE BEST TRICK OF ALL !!!

Takes 2 ppl and 1 Vicks nose inhaler. Okay, have 1 person put the inhaler in their mouth upside down, just enough to cover up the 3(or 2) holes on it. U should be able to blow THROUGH the vicks inhaler. NOW THE FUN! Person 2 puts their mouth on the opposite end (where your nose would go) and simultaneosly person 1  blows out and person 2 breathes in as much as possible. After sucking in as much as possible Person 2 turns around and crosses his/her armswhile holding breath and person 1 squeezes and if possible lifts them up. When Person 2's chest fells tight SLOWLY exhale, as soon as Person 1 fells the exhaling Slowly lower Person 2 to the ground. Finish w/ light show ( I'm pretty touchy-feely on this and cant STAND being touched while im enjoying the 'falling' after effects) Cant really explain but I beg U all PLEASE try it before dismissing. IT FEELS SOOOOO GOOD! 

P.S Receiving BJs from GF who has icebreaker/altoid in mouth is note worthy.

YEEEAAAHH MY 1st POST!!


----------



## Ultrapsyber

...may have been mentioned before...

But baby wipes... or facial cleansing wipes...

They smell so good and are sooooooo refreshing when you wipe the grime and sweat off your face and over your hands and arms...

I gave a few to a friend once and she went crazy over them... hehehe


----------



## SuperHappyFun

We are all going to fucking kill ourselves lol.


----------



## lightheaded55

ok im new to this site, but i am def not new to the amazing world of e

what i have done in the past was:
get some one sober (or in my case super stoned) to go driving, turn on some radio head and have all the windows down.... its amazing. while we were driving we pulled up next to some sprinklers....WOW   it was amazing
thats the best that i got

light


----------



## SuperHappyFun

Good luck finding someone who will cater to people rolling and not take one theirselves, but here's a similar one to yours.

This works especially good in SUV's for some reason:
Go through the automatic drive through car washer when you're rolling.  Crank up the tunes, preferably some bad ass techno/house/whatev Daft Punk or something, and when the brushes start moving over your car it will somehow seem like it's going to the beat of the music and it feels so weird like the brushes are touching you somehow it's rad.  Then the washers come and it's even trippier dude, best to time it so it's right when you're peaking.  Then finally, here's the clincher...

When it comes time for the blowers that dry off your car, slam down ALL the windows in the car and go through the blower/dryer part.  It's fricking insane.

Trust me, it will be the best 8 dollars you ever spent on rolls.


----------



## dilated_pupils

I'm also new to the site but I thought I'd give some insight from my experiences.

Turn off the lights, grab a lighters, and repeatidly spark it off/on.

Get on your knees on a carpet or something soft, but your hands behind your head, and plae your arms against your head, and just roll around (obviously be careful not to hit your head on anything), sounds stupid but feels amazing when you're coming up.

Grab a couple ice cubes and just hold them in your hand, it feels amazing as they just melt away, and the funny part is it takes a bit for them to melt but it will feel like it's been like 15 seconds.

I'm rolling tonight so I'll have to try some of the stuff I just read, and I'll give you guys some feedback.

Be safe.  Peace.


----------



## Esnake

ooh ya menthol cigarets have to be the best .... o i have one more i didnt see take vicks rub and just keep sniffing it it feels like cool water running down your chest and for a better feeling run the vicks on your chest and after words sniff the vicks


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

I am just waiting till the day the find out that Vicks causes cancer!!! All of us will be like, WTF?!?!?


----------



## heidibear

^^^ LMAO!!!! we're all screwed. the best blow up for me is the traditional backrub/seabreeze. or take an icecube and rub it ALLL over your face, and your body if you want... it feels so cool.


----------



## nomoremethbombs

Vicks Inhaler And Vick Vapor Rub Underneath The Eyes


----------



## Brownz

sit on a chair, tilt ur head back + close ur eyes, make sure ur in a room with a waterproof floor, (laminate, tiled etc) so u can clean up the water afterwards, have ur friend fill up a glass of COLD water, have them pour it >>SLOWLY<< on your forehead so it trickles down your face onto your chest, Its fucking AMAZING it makes u buzz like fuck , and when you open your eyes you come round feeling more refreshed and more fucked than ever b4!!!!!


----------



## royksopp

i like to play WipEout Pure for psp while dancing


----------



## GabrielKnight

Roll in a situation you would never imagine rolling in. Like on the underground during the morning rushhour while playing your fave toons on your MP3 player.


----------



## tribal girl

I like giving and receiving scalp rubs. Get someone to stand or sit in front of you, spread your fingers out in a tiger claw fashion, then have the person move their head in all directions on the tips of your fingers (keeping your hand still). Switch between this and neck rubs and you'll be in heaven


----------



## ryvalz

this menthol vicks stuff is the bomb.... rolllliinngggg...
thanks guys...

=)


----------



## tribal girl

Sorry to spoil the fun guys but i really don't get the whole vicks thing


----------



## heidibear

well, ecstasy enhances your senses, especially touch. your more sensitive to the menthol in the vicks, so the tingling feels cool on your skin. at least that's how i see it  i also love the smell of it normally, and when i'm rolling it's just that much more powerful.


----------



## idontgiveafak

SaraDay said:
			
		

> AND THE BEST OF ALL IS:
> -roll with someone who has never rolled before.. they enjoy your prescense and you usually will become really good friends prior to that little escapade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> .:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:..:
> .oOo.SaraDay.oOo.



 I love what you just said because it shouws you're a beautiful person. Making sure the ppl you roll with are chill is a major factor on roll quality. 

 Can you explain how you light up the Vicks because burned plastic can't possibly be healthy for your lungs. What i do is open one up and put the filter that's inside onto another Vick's so you goet twice the meth. 

  I've read somewhere that 20 Vicks nasal inhalers contain about a full dose of Meth. Now i wonder how can you extract that out of 20 filters. Boil em in hot water maybe? and drink it... any thoughts on that?















































v


----------



## idontgiveafak

heidibear said:
			
		

> well, ecstasy enhances your senses, especially touch. your more sensitive to the menthol in the vicks, so the tingling feels cool on your skin. at least that's how i see it  i also love the smell of it normally, and when i'm rolling it's just that much more powerful.




 it's not the menthol If you read the list of ingridients the only active is menthamphetamine


----------



## poor

best trick ever (or at least one of the best):
apply Tiger Balm on your nipples (and if you'd prefer wear a shirt made from a light, thin material after application)


----------



## heidibear

idontgiveafak said:
			
		

> it's not the menthol If you read the list of ingridients the only active is menthamphetamine


what  are you talking about? there is not Methamphetamines in vicks vapo rub! if there was meth in vapo rub, there would be people buying it by the gross, and they'd have to schedual 1 it. lol

this is taken from the www.vicks.com



Active Ingredients:

    * 4.8% Camphor (cough suppressant & topical analgesic)
    * 2.6% Menthol (cough suppressant & topical analgesic)
    * 1.2% Eucalyptus oil (cough suppressant) 

Inactive Ingredients:

Cedarleaf oil, nutmeg oil, special petrolatum, thymol, and turpentine oil.

ok and on topic.... i just found out (from experience  ) that playing video games, especially Katamari Damaci, while rolling is freaking awesome. It keeps your mind off of trying or waiting to come up, and then BAM, you're there!


----------



## resistor25

Man where are all the old school rollers from say like 6-7 years ago?  All these toys and vicks today I still can't believe some people are just learning about those damned things.  Best tricks are the old mind games to me.  Look back and try em like the empire state building, the easy airplane, the box, and the bear in the woods tricks.  Mind games will have you going and give you some visuals with your feelings I miss those days now everyone just wants massages and vicks and hardly anyone actually knows how to use glowsticks correctly or photons.


----------



## heidibear

we used to do that kind of stuff at sleepovers, SOBER lol... i should see if people want to try that next time we are rolling!


----------



## chppppp

idk if this is on the list already butttttttttttttt

taking a vibrator (the kind you can control the intensity of) and moving it across your hair-line, the bridge of your nose, your chin, etc... feels AMAZING!!!

just an extra tid-bit... chap stick is fun too!!!!!


----------



## tribal girl

^I'm with you on the chap stick thing. Tho it's not practical when you go out clubbing because it ends up melting in your pocket.


----------



## orbital_forest

heidibear said:
			
		

> what  are you talking about? there is not Methamphetamines in vicks vapo rub! if there was meth in vapo rub, there would be people buying it by the gross, and they'd have to schedual 1 it. lol
> 
> this is taken from the www.vicks.com
> 
> 
> 
> Active Ingredients:
> 
> * 4.8% Camphor (cough suppressant & topical analgesic)
> * 2.6% Menthol (cough suppressant & topical analgesic)
> * 1.2% Eucalyptus oil (cough suppressant)
> 
> Inactive Ingredients:
> 
> Cedarleaf oil, nutmeg oil, special petrolatum, thymol, and turpentine oil.



there is actually levo-methamphetamine in vicks inhalers,it is not psychoactive,but yes,technically,there is meth in vicks,they call it levmetamfetamin to disguise the fact that it is meth lol


----------



## Flowingbeyond

I only know the obvious tricks and ones that sortof make sense. and the crazy technical sacred geometry glowstick action is always fun.... Definitely raves r funnest

:D


----------



## SexWivMusic

A massive group orgy with your closest friends.


----------



## heidibear

:D i'm gonna have to try that one ^^^


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

staring at my fingers, it makes my eyes shake:D


----------



## boner_bob

a couple of friends and a park, parks are very interesting and different at night. have to have one with swings and a playground and a totally pitch black area. a park near a friends house has a little train thing, we all got into the cabin, 6 of us in a 1m by 2m and not even a 1m high. it was fun but very crampped. 

Playing pool, its very hard to stay interested in it but very fun if u can


----------



## Highspeed

royksopp said:
			
		

> i like to play WipEout Pure for psp while dancing



LOLOLOL LMAO


----------



## niro

When i'm by myself i listen to music(duuuh i know) but try to use Wimamp! and the visuals which are pretty cool!!!

Weeee.... wooooooooo.....woooohooooo!!!


----------



## Highspeed

try turning on an air hockey table and lying face down on it.


----------



## sheepish486

having a friend push you really hard up against a bass bin if you are at a rave or some such.....
but make sure you have earplugs...
:D


----------



## *d3.liR.iU.m*

OMG.....Lazer Tag ...soooo much fun 
or glow in the dark Bowling ...you
 wont believe how much fun it is 
till you try it


----------



## Krystle K

Theres nothing quite like doing 190 click's down the freeway with ya best mate driving the car right next to you!!! or spreading ky jelly all over you and your partner and having body slide's. try it its cool!!!


----------



## dexta01

yea what she said!!


----------



## mego

*anyone got any good rolling tricks?*

Ok this may sound kinda strange but I promise its cool!

Get the Pink Floyd- Dark Side of the Moon CD or any far out trippy music and get into a shower. Put a Strobe Light Behind the Shower curtain and Sit behind the water and let it flow in front of your face to where the light is hitting on the drops of water. Its like you  get sucked into a starfield or space or something. I dont know how to exactly describe it but it is def worth trying


----------



## ezroller26

Sounds like fun.  Only part that worries me is the .... Shit, I fell and cracked my head open. "What was the cause of death, Dr.? Oh, he was on X and decided to take a shower in the dark with a strobe light. He apparently slipped and cracked his skull open, and had to be brought out ass-naked and soggy." 
 Scarey, huh?


----------



## mego

Oh well we have this cheap little stand up shower thats like made of plastic! yeah that is sometthing to be careful about!


----------



## ezroller26

you wanna know whats fun when ur rollin? Cosmic Bowling. Like w/ blacklights. It's awesome.


----------



## ezroller26

lol. u didnt say all that. In that case, no worries.


----------



## mego

yeah Im telling you, my boyfriend looked at me crazy when I told him to try. 45 min later I still couldnt get him out the shower


----------



## ezroller26

lol, showers in general are fuckin awesome. especially when your coming up, going into the peak. Showers on comedown are gr8 as well. very relaxing... or helpin kick it back up.


----------



## heidibear

ezroller26 said:
			
		

> you wanna know whats fun when ur rollin? Cosmic Bowling. Like w/ blacklights. It's awesome.


OMG yes. I always get cold in bowling alleys though, for some reason. but yea, that's totally fun.


----------



## boner_bob

Getting pulled over by cops and than all ur friends running, than getting ask questions by the cop and u cant anwser them (i.e ur full name, i forgot how to spell my middle name) than getting put in the back of the car for 5mins while he goes to check out what we did than getting let go cause he had nothing on me.
While Peaking. Crazy shit lol


----------



## dexta01

boner_bob said:
			
		

> Getting pulled over by cops and than all ur friends running, than getting ask questions by the cop and u cant anwser them (i.e ur full name, i forgot how to spell my middle name) than getting put in the back of the car for 5mins while he goes to check out what we did than getting let go cause he had nothing on me.
> While Peaking. Crazy shit lol







Thats Fu*#kin crazy, what a rush.%)


----------



## boner_bob

Cleaning on a come down, I had a party at mine house and everyone left and a friend was just playing on the computer and i had to clean up before my parents came home but i clean for a good 3 hrs. and made everything spotless. alot of fun


----------



## lsdtheonlywaytofly

if its snowing at night roll really hard and sit in the front seet while somebody drives really fast it looks like your in hyper speed like on star wars


----------



## Personification

Use everything you can to make "a house" and get everyone in there.

Embrace your inner child


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

*On purpose E wiggling*

anybody do this 

look at something up close with the widdest open eyes you can  , or just let your eyes float around in your head, this is my faouvrite  part of WE i feel that it makes a rolll soooooo much better, i jusyt sit doeing this for a few hours and its creazy funnn


----------



## Personification

Haha, I'll try at saturday. 

Happy rolling!


----------



## Amy Lee

Next week i'm going to get a professional massage done while rolling.  Should be amazing!


----------



## royksopp

boner_bob said:
			
		

> Getting pulled over by cops and than all ur friends running, than getting ask questions by the cop and u cant anwser them (i.e ur full name, i forgot how to spell my middle name) than getting put in the back of the car for 5mins while he goes to check out what we did than getting let go cause he had nothing on me.
> While Peaking. Crazy shit lol


Hell yeah...let the good times ROLL.


----------



## topostonline

*roll trick - light toy*

Howdy everyone, welcome to my first post and im glad to bring it to everyones attention....

basically what I am suggesting for people to come into the know about is in conjunction to the light show arena.  A toy that I have rarely or never seen at a party and is quite fun, easy, yet complex and loads of fun.

ASTROJAX.....I am not sure how many ppl are aware of this, cuz i havent seen it mentioned to much, but this is an awesome light/raver toy i think more and more ppl should get into.  I located some months back at a kaybee toys ( which they are now all disounted so get em before they disapeer) and I have been addicted to them since.  Myself and atleast 5 other of my friends play with them constantly now, especailly at public and lots of private parties.

Check-em out, they offer great light shows.  I would love to see more ppl at parties bringing them out.

Have fun. 

PLUR


----------



## *~Giggles~*

Kaleidoscope glasses and glowsticks are the best. The visuals are like no other.


----------



## triponbroknbeats

being with friends whom you love- my boyfriend and my best friend and i went up to good ol hullabaloo over july 4th a few years ago and i cant describe that weekend it was just a blur of the best vacation ive ever had. 
-a few weeks before that we went on a splurge and went for a week or so straight and really all we did was lay in the dark and sit in the tub talking about everything and anything- I never did believe in the whole put a friend against the wall and make them pass out- i never did do it .... i dont know what it is about having to get the most out of the experience but talking with them that week etc was the best roll trip i had. 
-well i miss it. and i miss athens. hmpf.


----------



## caliroller

not sure if this is posted yet but i found a great trip toy at walmart. it's called "stringin it". cost me 20 bucks and hours of addiction.


----------



## fatallyflawed

my xbox360 is now one of my FAVORITE tricks!

 If u have pills w/ MDA the music visuals R SO TRIPPY!!


----------



## heidibear

triponbroknbeats said:
			
		

> being with friends whom you love- my boyfriend and my best friend and i went up to *good ol hullabaloo* over july 4th a few years ago and i cant describe that weekend it was just a blur of the best vacation ive ever had.
> -a few weeks before that we went on a splurge and went for a week or so straight and really all we did was lay in the dark and sit in the tub talking about everything and anything- I never did believe in the whole put a friend against the wall and make them pass out- i never did do it .... i dont know what it is about having to get the most out of the experience but talking with them that week etc was the best roll trip i had.
> -well i miss it. and i miss athens. hmpf.


hullabaloo, as in Toronto?   

laying on the groud looking up at the stars... even when i'm sober i look up at the sky and get this tingly feeling in my feet, like i'm going to fall UP... rolling makes it feel that much weirder


----------



## rmiller25

This requires atleast three people! 

Have one person sitting on the couch, the other person sitting directly in front of that person between their legs on the floor. Have some good rollin music playin in the backround, the person on the couch rubs the persons head that is sitting in front of them, the person on the floor does a shot of whippet while the third person gives them a light show inches from their face! This is such an awesome feeling!!!!! 8(


----------



## jeremiatheredfish

talking with strangers in a comfortable environment- especially a place where other people are altering their perspectives as well.  Such a nice sense of commonality- where I usually look for differences when I'm in many of my other states of mind- this gives a chance to want to connect and know they want to connect with you.  
I've had great conversations with people waiting in line at the ballroom..


----------



## jeremiatheredfish

that last word is bathroom..


----------



## fatallyflawed

ballroom workz also right?


----------



## 2b in xtc

Get one of those rotating office chairs.  When you are coming down sit in it and have a spin.  Look up at the ceiling as you are spinning or close your eyes, either way it gets the roll happing again.  Heaps of fun, just don't chuck.


----------



## ona_k

take a shit.


----------



## Spooky Snacks

haha.


----------



## rollinstoned420

pullstring said:
			
		

> my xbox360 is now one of my FAVORITE tricks!
> 
> If u have pills w/ MDA the music visuals R SO TRIPPY!!



OMG the xbox 360 visuaizer is a must, its out of this world with pills containing mda. EVERYBODY try it if u can, i stared at that thing for hours, crazy!


----------



## Spooky Snacks

When i get one ill definately check that out.


----------



## kangol1973

Personification said:
			
		

> Use everything you can to make "a house" and get everyone in there.
> 
> Embrace your inner child




HFS!  I did that with my couch cushions a week ago.  sober


----------



## poop

head massages good times


----------



## Lucinations420

Listening to music drop top convertible during sunset enjoy !!!!!  = P


----------



## PaxTX

1. Have a long, meaningful conversation with someone.
2. If you are outdoors and it's clear, look up into the stars and get "lost".
3. Grab someone (willingly)and swing them around square dance style.
4. Breathe in and out really deeply with your eyes closed, then open them.
5. Light shows, for sure.
6. Massages
7. Altoids..yeah Altoids..kinda fun when rolling.
8. Eat some really tangy fruit..taste sensations will rule.


----------



## PaxTX

knowledge said:
			
		

> any1 get a light show with those new"photon light"....crazy visuals...leaves scratches of light everywhere...
> ------------------
> PILLIN NYC



Yeah, i got one of those when I was shrooming at a party and then another guy joined in and it was like total sensory overload..amazing.

Plus you can do those cool "light-eating" tricks with them.


----------



## Wahslab

wheelchairs....enough said!


----------



## synaestasia420

just stumbled upon this trick just a couple days ago.. something to do when your bored and rolling: flashlight into sock and move it side to side right infront of your eyes, i was on some decent pills and was seeing some crazy shit..

also, i noticed if you have a few dim lights near each other, nothing too bright and your in a complete black room, just let your eyes shake while looking at it and you'll definately see some crazy shit... but really all it is is just dim lights next to each other, and if your on a good dose of mdma, you'll definately be able to see a bunch o' stuff.


----------



## deXo-faN

If anyone know what the Brain Machine is, they know what i'm talking about. 

It's a pair of all black "sunglasses" though they are not seethrue but all black. 4 LED lights are placed in front of the eyes inside the glasses. You put on chill out electronic music and the lights start flashing.

This will result in CRAZY CEV's!!! Have to be tried, can't explain the amazing experienses you will have with this toy. Google it and you will find!!


----------



## Deathtullrises

This isnt really a "trick" but it is nice to look at while rolling, makes the atmosphere better well at least to me....

What I do is break open lik 4 or 5 different colored glowsticks (make sure you dont get that stuff of your hands or eyes or anywhere for that matter) and throw them on the walls it makes a nice little color patern and it glows  

i dont recommend you do this at home unless you own your house and dont care the walls get messed up, we always do it in our hotel rooms.


----------



## Don Luigi

This works when you're sober but when rolling it is especially cool. Get something that produces a coloured light that is either red or blue. Close one eye and hold it up to the opened eye for 10seconds. Next close that eye and do it to the other eye. Your world will be multicoloured for a few minutes.

Also- If you are rolling and dancing in a house that does not have lighting effects you can improvise by dancing in a dark room with a lighter or two in your hand. Just click the flints to the music and you will see flashes of peoples faces and bodies-it is almost as good as strobe lights.

Finally- Gather everyone who is rolling and those who arent into a dark room. Instruct them to move position when the lights are off and stand still when the lights are on. Turn the light off for a few seconds at a time and on for a few seconds at a time- crazy


----------



## Don Luigi

Put on earphones with good music playing and get your friends to spin you around in a computer chair for about a minute- it is crazy and fun as hell and then when they are done make sure they stop you abruptly...hehe then stand up


----------



## Breakbeat_Child

I gotta have...

1. Drum N Bass Music
2. Glowsticks sticking out of my hat, coming out right by the sides of my eyes. (Looks like 2 laser beams going right by your face, awesome.)
3. Vicks inhaler.
4. A couple of girls to enjoy the good time with.
5. Acid, (when it's around)
6. Some Green for the comedown.


----------



## themanhimself69

*Has anyone ever rinsed full mouth listerine while rollin'!?*

Has anyone ever rinsed full mouth listerine while rollin'!?


----------



## Breakbeat_Child

No, have you ever tried to eat a corn dog while rolling?


----------



## maxcamel

SWIM always brushes his teeth and washes with scope many, times throughout the night..


----------



## scatterbrain

no but i use those small listerine sheets that melt in your mouth


----------



## Breakbeat_Child

They got these new Minty Eye drops that they sell in small pharmacy stores. I love them!!


----------



## eezeekial

Breakbeat_Child said:
			
		

> They got these new Minty Eye drops that they sell in small pharmacy stores. I love them!!




Rhoto V


----------



## EnYAY

do they feel good?   the minty eye drops?

i would think the mint would kinda sting.

but never the less ile give it a shot this weeknd.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

i think this would be better suited for the roll tricks thread.  merged.


----------



## Breakbeat_Child

They feel really good dude. When you first put them on, it does kinda sting a little but that's only the first second, as long as you blink alot to help spread it out, you'll be fine.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

archived.


----------



## alienigena

Nothing can beat being with your partner with good music and lots of massage oil and lubricant.


----------

